# [ENDED] <{ROLEPLAY}> The War of Four Nations <{ROLEPLAY}>



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

STORY​
The beautiful land of Apostaleen, created by the goddess Lamiela, was once a striving civilization. The people of these lands possessed magical abilities that most could not even control. As a result, the land was torn by war. Many different nations, varying in races, all strived for land, or to be superior. They battled in the name of religion, land, or even thirst for blood. As time passed, the Goddess grew tired of the rising action. She felt the need to destroy the races, but gave them a second chance. Four members of each group represented their races.

They came back to their races with great news; the war was over. To end the war, she divided them into four areas, with one area in the middle. The people of Apostaleen were pleased, but as time passed, the four nations needed more land, and decided it was time to battle again. The Goddess was not pleased. How could they throw away their precious chances. She could destroy their lives in an instant!

Not all races fought for for more land. One race fought in the name of religion, saying that they were the chosen race of the Goddess. These were the Aegalish, a half-human half-eagle species. 

One race fought for more land, believing that the land Lamiela had give them was not enough to suit their needs. These were the Boazerion's, a half-human half-bear species. 

Another race fought in the name of escaping the horrid land given to them. These were the Oalenish, a half-human half-owl species.

The last of the four races fought for domination of the known world and death to all others. These were the Welvish, a half-human half-wolf species.

A new race was found, one that was thought to be destroyed long ago. they were the Sangvish; a twisted civilization that lived in any body of water.

Lamiela did not want to have to destroy the creations she made; they were wonderful civilizations. They just couldn't have peace.

Each side fought for their own cause. No one was correct, but they all fought anyway, against the words of their Goddess.

After all this, love between two different races was forbidden. It was also encouraged to either attack the other person on site or leave, though not all followed these rules.

FORM​You don't have to post a picture. That is optional. Also, please keep your characters ability within reasonable limits. Also, the ability to transform between animals is given already. If you are Aegalish, you can switch between eagle and human, etc.. Also, I will control the Goddess, and any other godlike creature.

Username: 
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Race:
Magical Ability:
Personality:
Other:


RULES​
- Swearing is allowed, just don't be extremely excessive with it. Not every sentence needs a swear word.
- Your character can't be perfect, and remember, you can't dodge or land every hit.
- Forbidden love is allowed, and encouraged to make the roleplay more interesting.
- Please do not do anything that could count as explicit. Not all people here are 15+.
- If an out-of-character argument breaks out, I will warn you right here on this thread.
- You have two warnings. The third casualty will result in being removed from the group.
- If you are leaving the RP, please kill your character off; killing them off by disease is more preferable.
- You can have up to two characters *at a time*. If one of your characters die, you can create another.

Area's​


Spoiler: The Plains









The connecting area between all other areas. All sorts of races and animals roam here.





Spoiler: The Forest








Home to the Aegalish, the forest is a large area east of the plains.





Spoiler: The Mountains








Home to the Boazerion's, the mountains are a large range northwest of the plains.





Spoiler: The Desert








Home to the Oalenish, the desert is a small area south of the plains.





Spoiler: The Tundra








Home to the Welvish, the tundra is a medium-sized area northeast of the plains and directly east of the mountains.





Spoiler: The Coastline








A large area slightly northwest of the plains.Newly founded area; one race, the Sangvish, was found.


CHARACTERS​


Spoiler: Characters






Spoiler: Aki=Deceased



Username: Sparro
Name: Aki
Age: 17
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Extremely acute vision
Personality: Shy, cunning, will open up after a while.
Other: N/A





Spoiler: Jaiden



Username: TheCreeperHugz
Name: Jaiden 
Age: 19
Appearance: 



Spoiler



Human form:




Small for his age (5"3'), typically has white hair (Can change, see ability) but has a green streak in the front that doesn't change with the rest of his hair. He also wears a red collar like that of a dog's, given to him by his father when he first learned to control changing between human and wolf form.


Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Can change the colour of his fur at will for camouflage (Also changes his hair colour in human form)
Personality: Timid and shy in human form, easily frightened. Wolf form gives him more confidence. He is naturally quite curious, which can land him in trouble, because if curiosity killed the cat, one day it'll probably kill the dog too.
Other: idk





Spoiler: Yuno=Deceased



Username: L CocoaBean 
Name: Yuno
Age: 17
Appearance:


Spoiler








Has loooong brown hair and bright green eyes. Is short. (But has a temper to make up for it).



Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Umm... Her blood is... dangerous...if you come in contact with it....? 
Personality: Cold to new people but will loosen up after a while. Once her mind is set on something she won't give up, is very determined. Wishes one day she could have a friend from another race. 
Other: Her mother and father abandoned her when she was...a cub? Her older brother was killed in the war (who looked after her).





Spoiler: Pieri



Username: emisenpai12
Name: Pieri
Age: 16
Appearance:


Spoiler











Race: Oalenish
Magical Ability: She can transform rocks/dirt/etc.. into valueables.
Personality: You'll see, 
Other: Pieri's mother was murdered at a young age, Leaving her sacred for life. Her father was an alcoholic and was killed in a fight.





Spoiler: Kaida



Username: P o c k y
Name: Kaida
Age: 15
Appearance: 



Spoiler









She is 4 foot 11 inches. Her skirt is longer, as it goes 2 inches past her knees and she wears boots.


 She is 4 foot 11 inches.

Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Healing Tears
Personality: Cold, outgoing, doesn't talk much until you get to know her.
Other: Can speak fluent Japanese.





Spoiler: Kirito



Username: piichinu
Name: Kirito
Age: 17
Appearance:



Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/yPv2XZ1.jpg[IMG][/SPOILER]


Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: the power of Love - he helps others be compassionate and be more diplomatic in times of need. 
Personality: silent, looks out for himself, otherworldly. as a wolf he is extremely powerful and emotionless. but as a human he is vulnerable to the emotion of love. in his human form he is a great swordfighter and as a wolf he uses his powerful legs and teeth to tear apart his prey. 
Other: he'll probably have forbidden love.............................................. ..[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Cheif]Username: Carfax
Name: Chief
Age: 30
Appearance: [IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152138&d=1444522827
Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Singing to summon Cthulu
Personality: Stoic, cold, with a black heart. Silent and really mysterious
Other: He has a secret love for one of the other characters. Great swimmer, swim champion.





Spoiler: Ririchiyo=Deceased



Username: Bloobloop
Name: Ririchiyo (Or, Ri, for closer friends)
Age: 16
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Incredibly small for her age, only 4'9"
Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Has incredibly keen eyes and can see a dime on the ground from over a football field away. Also, she is very swift and is about as fast as a greyhound dog.
Personality: Is rather rude and quick to anger. Harsh on herself and others, however is intelligent. Will not cooperate
unless she believes there is something in it for her or her loved ones lives are on the lines. Selfish at times. If she is shown care from others, she will eventually open up, but it takes time and effort.
Other: Hopefully having a forbidden relationship?





Spoiler:  Eyhuana



Username: The Peanut Butter Fish
Name : Eyhauna
Age: 17
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Invisibility 
Personality: Eyhauna is extremely devout. She's given her life to fulfilling what she believes the goddess wants (Aegalish ruling). She believes the goddess gifted her with the power to become invisible so that she may become an effective spy, which is what she does. She is unhappy with being a spy in the war, she'd much rather become a warrior, she has only become a spy to appease the goddess. She thinks her ways are cowardly but why else would the goddess have given her the power to become invisible? Loyalty, calmness, and ambition come naturally to her. Although she is pretty calm usually, disrepectfulness toward the goddess may land you a bloody nose at best. Socializing is also not one of her strong suits. When she is sure on her opinion of something it is not likely to change. 
Other: She fights with her talons if she has access to a weapon (a staff, dagger etc). The symbol on her clothes represents her name.






Spoiler: Ami=Deceased



Username: Sugarella
Name: Ami
Age: 17
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: creating force fields
Personality: She is very fierce when it comes to things she needs to fight with. She is also very competitive.
Other: N/A





Spoiler: Monokuma= Deceased



Usename: mayorevvie
Name:Monokuma
Age: 18
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(The Girl)
Race:Boarazion
Magical Abolity; Can inflict temporary amnesia-inducing migraines
Personality; She is both sadistic and also kind-which aids her in many ways.
Other:





Spoiler: Junpei=Deceased



Username: P o c k y
Name: Junpei
Age: 21
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Race: Sangvish (Shark race)
Magical Ability: Can inject poisin by licking someone.
Personality: Mysterious, Maniac and Just plain wierd.
Other:Has an unhealty obsession with young girls





Spoiler: Lock=Deceased



Username: emisenpai12 
Name: Lock
Age: 36
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Race: Oalenish
Magical Ability: None.
Personality: You'll see.
Other: Father of Pieri.





Spoiler: Tsujigiri (Tsu)=Deceased



Username: emisenpai12
Name: Tsujigiri or Tsu. 
Age: Unknown
Appearance:
Tsu

Name:  image.jpg
Views: 4
Size:  20.6 KB

Race: Sangvish
Magical Ability: If his blood comes in contact with anyone, They'll be poisoned.
Personality: Tsu is calm and crazy, He has mutiple personality disorder so his personality is random.
Other: He has scars on his mouth and His birthday is October 20th.








Spoiler: Leaders



Aegalish: Aki
Welvish: Kaida
Oalenish: N/A
Boazerion: N/A





Spoiler: My Form!



Username: Sparro
Name: Aki
Age: 17
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Extremely acute vision
Personality: Shy, cunning, will open up after a while.
Other: N/A





Spoiler: News






Spoiler: Leader selection; OVER



PM me your votes for leaders of the Aegalish and Welvish; No voting for your own character!





Spoiler: New Area Found!








The Coastline; unknown if anything lives in there. 



Spoiler: New race found!



The Sangvish, a half-human half-shark race was found.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 10, 2015)

Give a bit of a warning next time you create a roleplay xD

Username: TheCreeperHugz
Name: Jaiden 
Age: 19
Appearance:



Spoiler



Human form:




Small for his age (5"3'), typically has white hair (Can change, see ability) but has a green streak in the front that doesn't change with the rest of his hair. He also wears a red collar like that of a dog's, given to him by his father when he first learned to control changing between human and wolf form.

In wolf form he is a medium sized wolf, with wuite long fur matching his human hair colour. He has red eyes and a green marking on the fur on his forehead, that doesn't change colour like the rest of his fur.


Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Can change the colour of his fur at will for camouflage (Also changes his hair colour in human form)
Personality: Timid and shy in human form, easily frightened. Wolf form gives him more confidence. He is naturally quite curious, which can land him in trouble, because if curiosity killed the cat, one day it'll probably kill the dog too.
Other: idk

Also are we allowed more than one character? I kinda want to have a character from another race too


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: L CocoaBean 
Name: Yuno
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler



http://i989.photobucket.com/albums/...B-0C65-4DC4-B9D4-79E1C637C4EB_zpsnt4blb33.png
Has loooong brown hair and bright green eyes. Is short. (But has a temper to make up for it).


Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Umm... Her blood is... dangerous...if you come in contact with it....? 
Personality: Cold to new people but will loosen up after a while. Once her mind is set on something she won't give up, is very determined. Wishes one day she could have a friend from another race. 
Other: Her mother and father abandoned her when she was...a cub? Her older brother was killed in the war (who looked after her).


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Username:look to da left
Name:Azami
Appearance: 



Spoiler:  






Age: Unknown
Race: Medusa (half human half snake) But lives with the Welvish and basically is (hope this is ok!)
Magical Ability: Deciving Eyes-She can change her appearance at will.
Lersonality:She came to the country during the war (not knowing) and ended up being abused and used as bait or a circus freak due to her uncommon appearance. It was only when she came to the Welvishs' continent that they accepted her. She is kind and very protective of her country.
Other: Hope this is ok!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 10, 2015)

HOLY **** WERE BBACK BBY


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

WHOS EXCITED


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

well r u gonna sign up?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well r u gonna sign up?



BE QUIET ME AND SPARRO ARE HAVING NOSTALGIA WITHOUT YOU GUYS >:/


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

EMI FILL OUT THE FLIPPING FORM

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND WHOS THAT IN YOUR AVATAR AND SIG


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: emisenpai12
Name: Pieri
Age: 15
Appearance: 



Spoiler: Pieri and Emotions.







Horned one.




Race: Oalenish
Magical Ability: She can transform rocks/dirt/etc.. into valueables.
Personality: You'll see, 
Other: Pieri's mother was murdered at a young age, Leaving her sacred for life. Her father was an alcoholic and was killed in a fight.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Username:look to da left
> Name:Azami
> Appearance:
> 
> ...



Sadly, Medusa is not a race. However; if you wanted to make your character a Welvish, that's fine..and give her an age too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Give a bit of a warning next time you create a roleplay xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops! Forgot to add that in. You can, it's now in the rules. Also, accepted.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sadly, Medusa is not a race. However; if you wanted to make your character a Welvish, that's fine..and give her an age too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, then I'll pass 
It was just an idea that she wasn't from the area that it was set-but never mind


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Username: L CocoaBean
> Name: Yuno
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...



Accepted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, then I'll pass
> It was just an idea that she wasn't from the area that it was set-but never mind



Ah, okay. I'm sorry. It would just make this roleplay a bit more complicated then it already is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Username: emisenpai12
> Name: Pieri
> Age: 15
> Appearance:
> ...



Accepted.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: P o c k y
Name: Kaida
Age: 15
Appearance:



Spoiler









 She is 4 foot 11 inches. She doesn't have those wings though. Her outfit is a dress. (if this isn't okay I can fix it!!)


Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: Healing Tears
Personality: Fiery, Loud, and outgoing.
Other:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Username: P o c k y
> Name: Kaida
> Age: 15
> Appearance:
> ...



Accepted! We need one more Oalenish or Aegakish to start, so far no one has bothered with the Boazerion's.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

I'd make one from the Boazerion race but I'm not sure I could handle 2 characters

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

BUMP AGAIN BECAUSE WHSUEHUDJEUJIEJI


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2015)

I may sign up tomorrow if I'm not busy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I may sign up tomorrow if I'm not busy



All right, that's great!


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: Carfax
 Name: Chief 
 Age: 30
 Appearance: 

 Race: Welvish
 Magical Ability: Singing to summon Cthulu
 Personality: Stoic, cold, with a black heart. Silent and really _*mysterious*_
 Other: He has a secret love for one of the other characters. Great swimmer, swim champion.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Username: Carfax
> Name: Chief
> Age: 30
> Appearance: View attachment 152118
> ...




Oh my god he's amazing


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Username: Carfax
> Name: Chief
> Age: 30
> Appearance: View attachment 152118
> ...



It would be good, just that this isn't anywhere near AC based. If you didn't use a picture of Chef from AC, I'd let you in.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It would be good, just that this isn't anywhere near AC based. If you didn't use a picture of Chef from AC, I'd let you in.



this isnt based on an anime either but you let ppl with anime ppl in xx


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

u w u said:


> this isnt based on an anime either but you let ppl with anime avatars in xx



It's hard to find people with real life qualities that would work in a world. I didn't say he/she wasn't allowed to use chef as a character; I just asked him/her not to use that picture.


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok 
I'll work on finding something better!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Ok
> I'll work on finding something better!



Thank you for understanding. Good luck!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: piichinu
Name: Kirito
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler:  











Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: the power of Love - he helps others be compassionate and be more diplomatic in times of need. 
Personality: silent, looks out for himself, otherworldly. as a wolf he is extremely powerful and emotionless. but as a human he is vulnerable to the emotion of love. in his human form he is a great swordfighter and as a wolf he uses his powerful legs and teeth to tear apart his prey. 
Other: he'll probably have forbidden love................................................


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

How about this one  ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> View attachment 152138
> How about this one  ?



Pretty good. Though better with a little less resemblance to the wolf; I'll think about it for a bit. So the wolf form would be orange?

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> Username: piichinu
> Name: Kirito
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...




Just polish the form a bit (be a bit more descriptive) and I'll let you in.


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Pretty good. Though better with a little less resemblance to the wolf; I'll think about it for a bit. So the wolf form would be orange?


Yep^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Yep^^



It's pretty good, just that we already have so many Welvish.


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's pretty good, just that we already have so many Welvish.


I could make a second character to balance things out


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

edited mine!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> I could make a second character to balance things out



We just need an Aegalish or Oalenish to start, as no one has bothered with the Boazerion's. Thanks!
Also, accepted.
- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> edited mine!



Looks good, I'll add it in. Please make sure he isn't super OP in wolf form.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

thank you and ill make sure hes not


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Username: Carfax
Name: Lana
Age: 20
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Race: Oaelanish
Magical Ability: Ability to withstand extreme conditions, hard to control, painful, and vague future vision
Personality: Sweet, soft spoken, and polite. She also has multiple personality disorder and has a brash, tomboyish side. She loves food especially Scooby snacks with both personalities (I hope the Scooby snacks is ok I thought it would be funny  ) She doesn't get along with others due to her disorder and often ends up having to work by herself to survive. She changes her mind a lot and has conflicting views on things.
Other: Really good singer.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Username: Carfax
> Name: Lana
> Age: 15
> Appearance:
> ...



oh my god, lana del rey


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Username: Carfax
> Name: Lana
> Age: 15
> Appearance:
> ...



I'm going to be completely honest, that sounds a bit like a Mary Sues


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Still recruiting? I'm kind of interested c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Still recruiting? I'm kind of interested c:



At the moment yes, but I'm not really going to accept any more Welvish; we already have five. I might just start up the RP as of now.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> At the moment yes, but I'm not really going to accept any more Welvish; we already have five. I might just start up the RP as of now.



That's fine! I'll get an application ready c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> That's fine! I'll get an application ready c:



You better not make Nagisa or the other dude XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Username: Bloobloop
Name: Ririchiyo (Or, Ri, for closer friends)
Age: 16
Appearance: http://imgur.com/oWkYMiD
Incredibly small for her age, only 4'9"
Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Has incredibly keen eyes and can see a dime on the ground from over a football field away. Also, she is very swift and is about as fast as a greyhound dog.
Personality: Is rather rude and quick to anger. Harsh on herself and others, however is intelligent. Will not cooperate unless she believes there is something in it for her or her loved ones lives are on the lines. Selfish at times. If she is shown care from others, she will eventually open up, but it takes time and effort. 
Other: Hopefully having a forbidden relationship? 
Is this too Mary Sue-ish?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> You better not make Nagisa or the other dude XD



Got you son


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Username: Bloobloop
> Name: Ririchiyo (Or, Ri, for closer friends)
> Age: 16
> Appearance: http://imgur.com/4q7pxsA
> ...



It would be much more preferable if she wasn't that fast; other than that, it's perfect.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It would be much more preferable if she wasn't that fast; other than that, it's perfect.



Alright! I'm pretty new to RPing, so I'm excited c: I'll edit it with something more believable!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Alright! I'm pretty new to RPing, so I'm excited c: I'll edit it with something more believable!



Alright! Once you finish, we can finally start.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright! Once you finish, we can finally start.


Great! Is a greyhound dog more realistic?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Great! Is a greyhound dog more realistic?



She is an eagle so it is. I'll probably start it tomorrow morning, as it's only you and me online and I'm going to sleep soon. Good night/good morning!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> She is an eagle so it is. I'll probably start it tomorrow morning, as it's only you and me online and I'm going to sleep soon. Good night/good morning!



Good night! I'm just binge-watching Haikyuu until I force myself to go to sleep xD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Bumpp


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Bump again xD


----------



## Carfax (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm going to be completely honest, that sounds a bit like a Mary Sues


Not exactly sure who Mary Sues is. Is it bad? I could edit my post to make it less similar to her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

All right guys, it's starting. Do you want me to start off?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Open open open

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes plzzzzz


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Carfax said:


> Not exactly sure who Mary Sues is. Is it bad? I could edit my post to make it less similar to her.



Mary Sues basically means perfect.


----------



## Carfax (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Mary Sues basically means perfect.


So should I add a bit more flaws?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Aki*

Aki rose from his slumber in the trees. He got out and looked at the skies, and it was raining. It was also very early in the morning.

He looked around for a bit, trying to find people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Carfax said:


> So should I add a bit more flaws?



Yeah, and maybe not make her 15. She looks 20 XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno opened her eyes. Droplets of rain splashed onto her fur and she stood up, shaking the water off.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(So, would you guys be okay if I controlled the Goddess? I have big plans and I need to be in control of her to do it.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida awoke, she stretched and felt cold rain drops on her face. She looked up at the sky and noticed it was raining.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (So, would you guys be okay if I controlled the Goddess? I have big plans and I need to be in control of her to do it.)



(Duh of course)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden wandered around in the snow, not really caring where he was going, hoping he would find something interesting. It was lightly raining; his fur would be soaked before long, but he didn't really mind.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Aki*

Aki turned into his eagle form and flew into the plains. It was only drizzling there.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She peered around, searching for a familiar face. Without saying anything, she walked over to Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida looked over and greeted her.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Find anything to eat, yet?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"No not yet, I just woke up, what about you?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Aki*

Aki stared hard at the group, looking for prey.

He saw moving in the tundra and flew thataway.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"...No me neither..." She stared into the distance at the mountains, caked with snow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden spotted a couple of others, in the distance. There was movement above too, something flying, but he ignored that, and walked a little closer to the others on the ground to see who it was.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Ah, I see shall we go looking then?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno sighed and turned to human form - she felt more comfortable that way. Pushing back a strand of loose hair, she gave a slight wave to Jaiden.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> "Ah, I see shall we go looking then?"



"Let's all go together?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Aki*

He realized he was in the land of the Welvish and had been spotted. His wings grew tired. He looked around for a tree, but couldn't find one, and was forced to land on the snow.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Let's all go together?"



"Yes, that would be great."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden gave a nod to Yuno, then turned, as someone landed in the snow. He took a few steps forward, growling at the eagle.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno held up a finger. "...Somethings here..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuno took a place next to Jaiden.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida sniffed the air around her. "Yes..." "I sense it's close by."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aki realized that there was more than one, but he couldn't fly anymore.

He would have to stand his ground or run.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno stayed where she was, refusing to change back into Welvish form.
"Who are you?" She asked, letting no emotion seep into her voice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aki tried looking around, seeing if there was something on the ground he could use to fight.

He realized his foe; the Welvish, the most bloodthirsty and hateful race in the land of Apostaleen.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was looking at him. Just staring waiting for it to make a move.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She continued to glare at him with emotionless eyes, wondering if he'd have the guts to say anything.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden circled around him, growling all the while, stopping behind him. He was still in wolf form.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He stared them down, right on the eye; he wasn't going to back down.

"What are you waiting for?" He yelled. "Tell me!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno said nothing, constricting thoughts crossing her mind - should she fight...or not?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida wasn't sure what to do, should she go for the attack or not?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He looked behind him. Another Welvish was there too.

He felt ready to shift into his eagle form, and attack like that.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno glanced at Kaida, wondering if she was thinking the same thing. "Why are you here?" She asked, coldly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I need food; I haven't eaten in days. I saw movement here, little did I know it was the Welvish."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida made her way from behind Yuno, now she was standing next to her. Kaida hadn't really fought much before, but she was excited.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

Kirito was wandering about all by his lonesome. It's better this way, he thought. I don't need people. I promised that I'd save everyone, but after that, I'm done.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno took a step closer. "...Right..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yuno don't hurt him, if you don't have too." Kaida said calmly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"You're going to kill me? What good would that bring?" He muttered.
"I'm searching for the same reason as you; neither of us have food!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She took another step. "Well make your move then. Either attack or leave."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida looked at him, "We never said we were going to kill you, I was just telling Yuno that."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno glanced over at Kaida and gave her a slight nod.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I stand my ground until you leave me."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"We have limited food supplies - we're not just gonna let you come and take what you want."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yeah!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Who said I was taking from you? Everything in the forest is hiding due to the rain, nothing is actually in the open to take. It's been like this for days."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She felt the words clog up in her throat. "Fight or leave!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He felt to weak to fight, but against his gouges, he turned into an eagle, flew up and dove down at Yuno.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was wondering why he just didn't leave already, he obvisly wasn't going to get anything from us.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno snarled and attempted to roll out of the way, suddenly feeling sharp talons claw at her skin.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yuno!" Kaida ran over to her and looked at Aki. She started to snarl


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He screeched loudly, and flew around Yuno in circles, waiting for her move so he could counterattack.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Forced to turn into Welvish form, a deep throaty growl escaped her lips and she leapt at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He saw her leap at him and tried to counterattack, but his wing was caught in the process. He struggled to escape from the wolfs grasp.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida turned into welvish form and started to circle aki.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She pinned him down, wondering if she should kill him or not.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He screeched loudly, flailing his other wing.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yuno let him live, I think he learned his lesson." For some reason she cared for him, she wasn't sure why though.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She went to bite him, but thought better and instead clawed at his wings, attempting to stop him from flying away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Panting, she pulled away, quickly turning into human form again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden walked forward, standing and turning back to human form as he did. "...What are uou gonna do with him..?" He asked curiously.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He felt his wings get shredding and turned to human form.

He stared her right in the eye.

"You've already crippled me, now you're going to leave me?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"...I..." She paused.
She didn't want this - she didn't want to fight. She wanted to live in peace.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida whispered into Yuno's ear. "Should we keep him here? I could look after him."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I can't even fly anymore; what is the point?" He lay there in the same spot.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno looked at the boy, and at the feathers strewn about him.
_I did this..._ 
She took a few stumbling steps backwards.

- - - Post Merge - - -

She looked at Kaida, unable to summon up an answer.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Aki.." Kaida grabbed his hand and helped him up. "Yuno its okay... I can fix him and it can be better"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He stood up, without the use of my crippled arm. He tried turning into an eagle to see if he could fly, but he couldn't. He didn't know his way around the tundra, either.

_Looks like I'm stuck._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"...o-ok..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"...I'm sorry..." She whispered.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Aki please come over here and sit down"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Okay." He sighed.

_Just kill me. I'm useless now._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She turned into human form. "This may seem a little wierd." She started to cry on his wounds.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno watched, saying nothing. _I wish I could be more like Kaida...she's so selfless..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He raised an eyebrow, but felt a healing sensation on his arm.

"Y-You can just...force yourself to cry?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She watched as the boys wounds began to slowly heal. "W-What's your name?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He raised an eyebrow, but felt a healing sensation on his arm.
> 
> "Y-You can just...force yourself to cry?"



"I can only cry my healing tears when I feel deeply sorry / sadness for a person."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I-I....Thank you." He said. He felt his eyes slowly shut. 
_I can't just leave now...._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

_My fault...I shouldn't have attacked..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"M-My name is Aki. You?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"It's nothing really."


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

(Are you guys still accepting? I'm sorry if it was written somewhere and I missed it. This looks like a good roleplay so I'll at least be reading it.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She felt hesitant about telling him, but did so anyway. "...Yuno."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(Yeah, but I'm not gong to accept any more Welvish.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida got off the ground and walked over to yuno. She put her arms around Yuno's arm. "It's okay Yuno." She looked up and smiled at her.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"..." Yuno gave a small smile back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Her slowly felt his arm start to heal; it didn't make any sense to him.

_Why didn't they just kill me?_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Can you fly now?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Everyone else was talking, and Jaiden was too shy to try to join in, so he started to walk away in the other direction. We was still hungry, and needed to find some food.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Doubt it. Not for a little while."
He turned into an eagle and tried flying; he fell to the ground.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Look, I'm just an idiot - I shouldn't have attacked. Sorry."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"No, it's my fault. You were defending yourself, I attacked first. I am sorry."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"So, I think you should rest here Aki, and Yuno you aren't stupid you where just afraid."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno stared at the boy, trying to figure out his thoughts.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida looked at the boy and she felt something inside while looking at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He stared her right back, doing the same.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno looked away, embarrassed and quickly blurted "I-I'll hunt with Jaiden.."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Her face went beat red "I'm sorry I have to go" She looked around nervously and ran off.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno shared a look with Kaida. "L-Lets hunt!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"O-Okay.."

He turned to the other girl. "What is your name?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Or not.." He said, and lay still.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Who?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida ran off into a quiet place and burried her head into her knees. She started to cry normal tears.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno watched as Kaida ran off. She wanted to hunt but she felt bad about leaving Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Who?)




(He was talking to Kaida; I forgot her name so I just wrote the other girl)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess looked from above, pleased with the caring of the two races.

"They finally learned." She said to herself.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden turned back into wolf form, his white fur helping him to blend in with the snow. It would make it easier to sneak up on prey. If he ever found any, that is.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was sniffling, she felt terrible just leaving Aki there, but she was too embaressed to look at him.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Ah ok) 
Yuno fiddled with a strand of hair.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm gonna see if Kaidas...ok..." She mumbled, and stumbled away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm gonna see if Kaidas...ok..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess tried speaking to Kaida.

"Go to him.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Pieri woke up from the bright sun, Gazing down her eyes. "Is it time?" She said rubbing her eyes, She got up and gazed at the sky.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"I'm gonna see if Kaidas...ok..." She mumbled, and stumbled away.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida wiped her tears away. "Who said that?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She caught sight of Kaida, and her eyes widened in shock as she saw tears streaming down her cheeks. "Kaida! What's wrong?!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

(Where do i go? Pieri is little bit late to the party.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess spoke to Kaida again.

"This is your Goddess; go to him!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"It's nothing.." She was looking at the ground avoiding eye contact.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Where do i go? Pieri is little bit late to the party.)



(The Tundra.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"It's the..boy...isn't it? He has this strange vibe doesn't he?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (The Tundra.)



(Thanks.)
Pieri got up and planned for next destination, The Tundra. She turned into a owl and flew to The Tundra.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Maybe.. Listen I know this sounds crazy but our goddess is telling me to do something I'll be back.." Kaida got up and ran to where Aki was she fell several times, but when he was in her field of vision she walked over to him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Hello..." He said softly to her.
"I-I never caught your name.."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"W-What..? Wait!" She called, but the girl had already disappeared into the distance. _I hope she's OK..._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"My names Kaida.." She was looking at the ground tears started to stream again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(Why is the Ajay is Cute tag here too?! I'M NOT THAT CUTE!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Yes you are xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Who put Apollo x hardy? That might have been me but I don't think so)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuno sighed and stared up at the sky, where a few lonesome clouds drifted by. _Must be nice..going where ever you want...not having to worry about danger..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He stood up. "Are you okay?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yes I'm fine..." She thought in her head Goddess what am I supposed to do?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Pieri flew down to see 2 girls below her, Pieri stoped flying and transformed into a human again sneaking behind Yuno, "Boo!" Pieri said. (Welcome to Roleplaying Pocky, Are you a roleplaying veteran?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

She didn't know what to do with herself, so she sat crossed legged on the floor and trailed her finger through the light layer of snow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuno jumped up, snarling. "Who are you?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(I've been in RP's before this is my 4th.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Omg, Pocky, I just saw your AC sig
It's soo cute ^.^


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(He he thanks!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

She placed a hand on her shoulder. "You don't look like it."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Emi will you post it's been nearly a whole minute
So long am I rite)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"I wish I could tell you, but I just can't.." She looked at him then away again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> She didn't know what to do with herself, so she sat crossed legged on the floor and trailed her finger through the light layer of snow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yuno jumped up, snarling. "Who are you?!"


"Let's say, I'm a sacred for life 15 year old girl. You?" Pieri said to Yuno.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Sacred? Do you mean scarred?) 
"I-I'm..just..." She didn't really know what to say to that, so instead she told her, her name.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden saw movement ahead. _Is that... a deer?_ he thought, approaching it slowly. He was crouched down low, in the snow, not wanting to scare off the first deer he'd seen in about a month.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Emi will you post it's been nearly a whole minute
> So long am I rite)



(I have other stuff to do than roleplaying you know ._.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Okay...would you like to go hunt?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I have other stuff to do than roleplaying you know ._.)



-_-


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida nodded. _Kaida you can't be scared he won't hate you._ She thought to herself.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Y-Yuno..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Sacred? Do you mean scarred?)
> "I-I'm..just..." She didn't really know what to say to that, so instead she told her, her name.



(DAMN AUTO CORRECT)
"Yuno? That's your name? You sound like a yandere to me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Let's go then." He said. He looked at her for a bit, trying to guess her thoughts.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Who put Kaida is hot lmao)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (DAMN AUTO CORRECT)
> "Yuno? That's your name? You sound like a yandere to me."



-_-


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida started walking next to Aki getting closer (I put Kaida is hot LMAO)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (DAMN AUTO CORRECT)
> "Yuno? That's your name? You sound like a yandere to me."



(Yes Emi xD)
"A-A what...? Isn't that one of those weird Japanese terms..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Kaida started walking next to Aki getting closer (I put Kaida is hot LMAO)



Haha omg xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(There's another tag with Kaida XD)
"If there is anything wrong, just tell me."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Aw it won't let me add a tag ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Aki x Kaida xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida took a deep breath. "I-I-I" Her words just wouldn't come out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"You.." He started wondering if there was something was wrong with her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Yes Emi xD)
> "A-A what...? Isn't that one of those weird Japanese terms...?"


"Ah, Never mind." (FUTURE DIARY REF HELLO) Pieri looked at her arm sliced from a wooden stick.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

_Everyone just seems to be coming here..._ she thought. "...so...why are you here...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "Ah, Never mind." (FUTURE DIARY REF HELLO) Pieri looked at her arm sliced from a wooden stick.



(YES I KNOW EMI)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

" I LOVE YOU " She blurted it out and started crying again.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Who's rainbowcherry??)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> " I LOVE YOU " She blurted it out and started crying again.



(WOAH WOAH WOAH! We just started playing today! You already confessed your love?! That's REALLY early ya know.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden leapt at the deer, fangs bared. Startled, the deer ran, barely getting out of the way. Jaiden chased the animal back the way he had came, towards where Aki and the other Welvish people were.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (WOAH WOAH WOAH! We just started playing today! You already confessed your love?! That's REALLY early ya know.)



(I know x3)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Who's rainbowcherry??)



(He was apart of the RP Crew of Me, Sparro, Chrome, Ahri and RainbowCherry.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Who's rainbowcherry??)



(A roleplayer that used to be really active a while ago)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Hello?!" She waved a hand in the girls face. "Why are you here??"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aki went silent, trying to take it all in.

"Uh....." His face went to a deep red.

"I'm....I'm.." He didn't know what to say.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Ah ok)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (He was apart of the RP Crew of Me, Sparro, Chrome, Ahri and RainbowCherry.)



(You're forgetting DaisyGirl/InfinityFlame!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You're forgetting DaisyGirl/InfinityFlame!)



(Oh yeah! She was awesome. I miss her.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(Leela, too! GAWD!!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"HELLO?!!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(The tags keep getting better and better omfg xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Hello?!" She waved a hand in the girls face. "Why are you here??"



"I came here to find out who murdered my mother, That person will get a slashed in his ****ing face."

- - - Post Merge - - -






This must fit in the roleplay.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden growled, running after the deer as fast as he could. He could see Yuno in the distance in front of him, along with someone he didn't know. _Who's that?_ he thought.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"M-my...brother...he...was murdered too..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gtg soon)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida looked at Aki with her Puffy eyes. _I knew I should have never have spoke._ Kaida thought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(ITS ONLY SEVEN WHERE YOU ARE LANI D: )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(My dad is being his usual self so I have to go)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "M-my...brother...he...was murdered too..."


"But did you ****ing see your mother get slashed in the face defending me? I was only 6 and my dad was a *******. Abusing a child at such a young age. I'm happy that ******* died at that bar fight." Pieri said, Tears coming down her eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I need time to think..lets just hunt for now."

(I'm not going to make him fall in love with her right away; give it time.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "But did you ****ing see your mother get slashed in the face defending me? I was only 6 and my dad was a *******. Abusing a child at such a young age. I'm happy that ******* died at that bar fight." Pieri said, Tears coming down her eyes.
> 
> View attachment 152269



(Warning one, Emi. No excessive swearing.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(Alright thats okay) Kaida nodded looking away. She said softly "Well where shall we start..?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

"Stop feeling sorry for yourself - bad things happen to everyone." She spat, growing cold again. "I need to do ****." She stalked off into the shadows.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ajay is mine guys pls" xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Stop feeling sorry for yourself - bad things happen to everyone." She spat, growing cold again. "I need to do ****." She stalked off into the shadows.



"Always goddamn happens, *******s." Pieri tranformed into a owl and left to find Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"The forest, down where I live, is a good place. If only I could fly us there...."

He looked at the mountain. "Maybe over there."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "The forest, down where I live, is a good place. If only I could fly us there...."
> 
> He looked at the mountain. "Maybe over there."



(can i make the ost )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(THE TAGS AE OUT OF CONTROL!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"I'm fine with whatever way you choose."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno searched around for someone to be around, but found no one. She slumped against a tree trunk and inhaled deeply. _Life sucks..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (can i make the ost )



(Do whatever you want, just don't get another warning.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (THE TAGS AE OUT OF CONTROL!)



Ajay is love Ajay is life
XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see The Peanut Butter Fish is lurking 0.0 xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Do whatever you want, just don't get another warning.)



(HEY IT'S NOT MY FAULT THAT SHE SWEARS LIKE ELLIE FROM TLOU)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden leapt for the deer again, pinning it to the ground this time. With a growl, he bit a chunk out of its neck, killing it. He grabbed one of its legs in his mouth and started dragging it away to find one of the others. Food had been quite scarce lately and he figured the others would appreciate sharing such a rare meal.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (HEY IT'S NOT MY FAULT THAT SHE SWEARS LIKE ELLIE FROM TLOU)



You control her

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Let's go then!" He said.

He moved towards the mountain.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno stood up again. "Jaiden?! Kaida?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden heard Yuno call out, so he howled loudly, indicating where he was. He kept walking towards her voice, deer in tow.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida walked alongside Aki she looked up and tripped and fell into the snow.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Yuno caught sight of Jaiden, and then the deer. "w-wow, Jaiden!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

(I'm gonna take a break to make the ost.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Are you okay?" He asked, holding out a hand to help her up.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

(Gtg *** life
Don't have too much fun without me ;-; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Gtg *** life
> Don't have too much fun without me ;-; )



ITS 7:30 WHERE YOU ARE ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She grabbed his hand. "I'm fine." She didn't realize she didn't let go of his hand.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> ITS 7:30 WHERE YOU ARE ;-;



I KNOW MY DAD IS BEIMG AN ******* I HATE HIM KMFG


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He looked at his hand silently . She hadn't let go.

_Should I say anything?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaiden put the deer down and turned back into human form. "...Hey Yuno..." He looked down at the animal,  then back up at Yuno. "I thought you'd want to share..? I mean... food has been quite scarce anyway..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

His hand felt warm. She never experienced that warmth, she smiled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He didn't try pulling away, she looked like she enjoyed it.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She noticed she was holding his hand. "Oh! I'm sorry..." She gently pulled away and continued walking.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

When they got there, he noticed no signs of life. He tried looking around.

"It's okay..." He said. He kept looking around and didn't find a thing.

_Damn.._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Ugh! This place has no sign of life." She sighed, she was used to not finding food.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Damn..if only I was back in the forest." He said. He heard the distant sound of fighting, then everything went silent. A booming voice was then heard.

The voice said, "People of Apostaleen, if you fight any longer, I will remove you from this world!"
It was the Goddess.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was looking at Aki confused. "Are you alright?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"D-Did you not hear that?" He asked, confused.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"I heard fighting and the goddess. I don't even know why we started fighting it's a shame."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He felt a sudden urge to fight Kaida, due to the pride of being Aegalish. 
_Don't do it...don't._ He tried holding back.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She smiled at Aki. "Atleast we get along right?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm done with the OST! If you don't like a song, Request it to be removed.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLertK8piSAj-skCfUtbb1t2UapwfCxKg-


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She smiled at Aki. "Atleast we get along right?"



"Yeah." He said. He held back strongly, feeling his muscles strain.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Now shall we go back to the Tundra?"


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

Username: The Peanut Butter Fish
Name: Eyhauna
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler







Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: Invisibility 
Personality: Eyhauna is extremely devout. She's given her life to fulfilling what she believes the goddess wants (Aegalish ruling). She believes the goddess gifted her with the power to become invisible so that she may become an effective spy, which is what she does. She is unhappy with being a spy in the war, she'd much rather become a warrior, she has only become a spy to appease the goddess. She thinks her ways are cowardly but why else would the goddess have given her the power to become invisible? Loyalty, calmness, and ambition come naturally to her. Although she is pretty calm usually, disrepectfulness toward the goddess may land you a bloody nose at best. Socializing is also not one of her strong suits. When she is sure on her opinion of something it is not likely to change. 
Other: She fights with her talons if she has access to a weapon (a staff, dagger etc). The symbol on her clothes represents her name.
(I'm somewhat new to roleplay, please let me know if I'm making some mistakes).


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Username: The Peanut Butter Fish
> Name: Eyhauna
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...



Looks good! I'll add it in, you're accepted.
Also, did you draw that entirely?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Looks good! I'll add it in, you're accepted.
> Also, did you draw that entirely?



(Yeah, sorry for the poor quality it's just a sketch. Where are you guys? I will also be gone for about 20 minutes, give or take.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> (Yeah, sorry for the poor quality it's just a sketch. Where are you guys?)



(I think we are making our way back to the tundra)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I know my way to the plains from here. Want to go there? There might be food.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Yeah sure!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He made his way through the mountains, and found a bloody scene. Death. Blood. Everything in this area was dead.
"T-This is where the fighting happened..."
He heard the voice of the Goddess again.

The Goddess spoke to him and him only. "You see what happened here? This war tears everyone appart...but you are my chosen race, and SHE wanted to kill you! Kill her instead!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was shocked by the scene. She slowly stepped back and fell still moving backwards.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He felt drawn to do the Goddess' command.
He picked up a spear on the ground and looked at her.
_Is this really the Goddess?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida saw the look on his face, she was frightened


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(The Goddess spoke to Aki and Aki only, Kaida shouldn't know just yet.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(Ahhh then let me edit my post.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He held back. _That isn't the Goddess, she wouldn't want that! It's the pride of being Aegalish! Don't hurt her!_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida was crying she was scared for her life. She was thinking Aki was going to kill her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He stuck his spear in the ground and ran off. "Don't follow me!" He yelled. He tried turning back into an eagle and flying off; his wing was still not healed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She grasped the air. "Wait!" _Goddess what is going on I'm so confused!_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess spoke to Kaida. "His pride has taken a hold of him to the point where he believes I spoke to him. Don't believe what he says."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_Alright Goddess, Why do the races feel the need to fight?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"They all have their reasons." She said. "None good."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_I agree with you,_ She sighed. _I hope Aki is okay, she thought to herself._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Follow him. Save him." With that, the presence of the Goddess went away.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Obeying the goddess Kaida ran after Aki. She sat next to him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aki looked at Kaida and bursts into tears.
_What do I do?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida hugged Aki "Whatever is wrong, it will be okay."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"You don't get it..she told me to kill you!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida looked at him "The goddess told me that she didn't say that, it was your pride taking over."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"T-That....it can't...she spoke.." He felt himself getting choked up on his own words.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Aki, Do what YOU think is right." She hugged him and held him close.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I..don't...know!" He yelled. "I'm falling a part. It would be better if you just left me.." He whimpered.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida let go off him, her hair brushed against his face. "I'm not leaving you, we are going through this together!" She cried, she never seen someone this upset.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"No, I will just hurt you! I don't want too, but I know I will!" He yelled.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Fine, hurt me! I never asked to be alive anyway!"


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

(Starting now)

Eyhauna paced back and forth, thinking about the voice she has heard earlier. The crunching of forest leaves accompanied her thoughts. _"That voice must have been heard all over Apostaleen. Possessing such a booming and loud voice has to be a feat of Lamiela herself! Why would the goddess choose to do that? Surely she wasn't referring to the Aegalish, her chosen race._ she thought to herself. Breaking her train of thoughts she remembered the request she had received from a higher up to check out the Tundra. Being a spy, faithful to her race she decides _I must not concerned myself with what I cannot know for sure. There is work to be done._ She transforms into an eagle and starts making her way to the Tundra.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"No!" He yelled. He ran off, to the scene of the battle.
"What is the point of this life?! WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS DAMN WAR?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida sat up against a tree. She was basically bawling her eyes out now. _WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST BE HAPPY? WHY DID THEY HAVE TO START THIS WAR?_ (I Have to go bye guys ;-; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(Idek what to do right now gimme a second)

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Goddess spoke down, same booming voice as always.

"You think I want this war?! It's for your own selfish reasons this war continues!" She yelled to all of Apostaleen.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

A few minutes after Eyhauna lands she here's the voice again. She stops in her tracks. _That can't be a coincidence._ she thought. She gets on her knees and prays. "My goddess Lamiela, I ask for your guidance. What do you wish for us to do? Have you spoken to us?" she prays out loud.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess spoke to Eyhuana.
"My daughter, keep an eye on those two. Make sure you are not spotted!"


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

Following the words of the goddess, Eyhauna turns invisible and spots two figures, both of them clearly getting emotional. She watches from a distance.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

(what's going on? where is aki?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(North of the plains, around the mountains. P o c k y disappeared, kinda ruining everything right now.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (North of the plains, around the mountains. P o c k y disappeared, kinda ruining everything right now.)



(Thanks.)
After flying 2-3 hours, Pieri finally found Aki north of the plains. Pieri landed behind Aki and said: "Boo."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

double post


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

triple pst


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

I AM BACK


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yay. Now post something.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(Alright) Kaida looked from behind the tree to see Pieri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aki lay on the ground, dumbstruck and in tears.
_What..what am I going to do with myself? I will only hurt everyone..._
His emotions were visible on his face.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida walked over to the two. Remembering the Goddesses words she thought _Dear goddess, it's a shame what happened to this beautiful land, I wish things were different._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddes spoke down to Kaida, and only to her.
"I know how you feel. With this war, the beautiful land I have created may have to be destroyed...but whenever I say I will do it, I cannot bring myself too."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_I understand, I am the same way, when I saw Yuno hurting Aki, I just didn't want her to kill him... Nothing deserves to be killed unless it has done something so evil it will not be forgivable._ "Aki are you alright?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"There is no way I can ever be alright." He said, with despair.
"Leave me here; I am just a nuisance to your well being. If you don't leave, I will fly off on my own. All I will ever be able to do is hurt you."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"You can't hurt me anymore than I was in my childhood. You may not know it, but you mean alot to me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I can't...be with you." He strained to say.
"I will...I will always bring you down. I-If you don't believe me....I'm bringing you down...right now. Just..just leave me here. Please. For your own good..I-I love you...but I will only ever hurt you. Please, go before I do or say something I can't take back."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Doubke post; goddamn lag.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Can you see this?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"I know I seem happy all the time but I'm not. I've been depressed for the last 5 years, I've felt alone and different. YOU make me happy!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Can you see this?



(YAY IT FIXED ITSELF)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I will only hurt you; just go! Go before another of your comrades see you with me and hurt you. Don't take the risk."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

She started to cry "I don't care if I die next to you! I'll die happy!" She fell to the ground on her knees.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I won't ever make you happy! I will only hurt you!" He yelled.

(What the **** there's a new tag about me XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"If you won't ever make me happy, how come I am happy now!" She was wiping tears.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"You aren't! You're crying! I can't be near you, I'll only hurt you!" He yelled. He turned into an eagle and tried flying off. He got somewhat far away before he fell.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

THIS IS A TEST POST.

- - - Post Merge - - -

mew


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

TBT STOP GLITCHING!!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Kaida started screaming. "GODDESS WHY IS THIS HAPPENING, I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BE HAPPY HE WAS MY ONLY CHANCE AT HAPPINESS." She fell onto the ground and was bawling her eyes out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

(He flew faraway, should be far enough for Kaida it to be able to find her.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

(Oh I see. I'll fix my post.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

(Sorry for being late! I was pretty busy today. Tell me if I do anything wrong!) 
Ririchiyo walked through the forest, smelling the fresh air. She had no apparent destination and only wished to get away from other Aegalish. 'They're all so irritating,' She said aloud, frowning and pushed back a lock of her dark hair.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

It started to rain. "Oh well I might as well die here from hypothermia", she was slightly smiling. Feeling cold from the rain.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Ririchiyo heard faint, but frantic voices behind her, saying, "Has anyone seen Ririchiyo? Raven hair, bad attitude, black dress..." Ririchiyo sighed and kept walking until she realized, she was on the outskirts of the forest. 'Should I do it?' She wondered, "Should I just leave? It's so easy.'


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_Kaida you have to get up._ She slowly made her way up. She sat up against a tree stump. She decided to go looking for Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He tried flying again. He wanted to be in the forest. He fell a few times, but finally his wings started to actually work and he flew straight to the forest.

The Goddess watched from above, once again not pleased.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_Dear goddess, what have I done to deserve this? I have not tried to fight, I am feeling weak, should I search for Aki?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Goddess responded, "Do not go after him; give him time to heal his wounds. He is not happy. If your heart decides against it, so be it."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

_I see, I shall go home and rest. Thank you goddess_ She made her way back to the Tundra.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

'Ah, who is that?' Ririchiyo thought, as she looked up and saw a large eagle soaring across the sky, 'I don't think I've ever seen them. But the forest _is_ big, I suppose.' Because Ririchiyo had nothing better to do than hopefully pick a fight with a fellow Aegilash, she decided to turn into an eagle and follow them.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

As Kaida made it home, she couldn't stop thinking about Aki. She sniffled. "Yuno?" She looked for Yuno, but she was no where in site.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

He realized he was being followed. He landed in a tree and turned human, waiting for this other eagle to land.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

She looked around. The other eagle had swooped down into the trees. 'Well, here goes nothing,' She thought, and dived down after. As she landed on the mossy floor, she shifted into human form. She saw a tall boy in the branches of a tree and narrowed her eyes. 
"_Who are you?_" She asked, "I don't think I've ever seen you around."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I don't believe I've seen you around, but I won't give you any answers until I get mine. Why are you following me?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

"I think I asked you first, idiot. Why don't you answer me before I punch you?" She smirked and rolled her eyes.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

"Furetara houkai kasou no sekai." She mumbled and went to sleep.
(Translation: Everything I touch seems to crumble.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"And I said I'm not answering any questions until you answer mine. It's your choice; answer or don't." He said, obviously in a bad mood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "And I said I'm not answering any questions until you answer mine. It's your choice; answer or don't." He said, obviously in a bad mood.



"Oh. My. God. You're wasting so much time! You win. Happy?" Ririchiyo sighed, "I followed you because A) You're clearly injured and I want to know why and B) I have no idea who you are and want to know. Now give me answers before I _actually_ punch you." She put a hand on her hip and muttered, "Imbecile."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"What's the reason to punch me, huh? I'm clearly injured." He yelled.
"My name is Aki." _Oh my Goddess, who is this woman?!_
"Who the hell are you to follow me? Who are you, anyway?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

"Tsk, tsk. Don't lose your cool." Ririchiyo smiled in a sickly sweet way, "Why are you injured? Also, haven't I told you who I am? Or did you lose hearing as an injury? Don't forget, I won't hesitate to beat you up even more."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

"You haven't, and I don't seem to be the only one who's lost my cool." He said, staring her right in the eye.
"I was attackes by a Welvish. After, they took me in and healed me." He said.
"Would've been better if they left me there." He muttered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

She scowled. "Ririchiyo. That's my name, no nicknames." She pondered something for a second and said, "Hey, are you suicidal or something? Why would have been better to just leave you there? Also, why would the Welvish attack you? Were you on their territory? What about the other Welvish? Why did they heal you?"


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

Eyhauna saw everything that happened. Aki seemed to be the name of the Aegalish which had flown away. _Are they a traitor? Is this why Lamiela had told me to keep an eye on them? Perhaps someone back at home would know them. At any rate I can't hold invisibility too much longer. I had better find a hiding place._ she thought to herself. Finding a a safe place to recover she watched the Welvish from afar.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Bump, I guess!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(The character spying is invisible; you shouldn't be able to see her)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I am not. After they took me in..well let's just say stuff happened. I'd rather not speak of it."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Yeah, but she's recovering behind a tree, so I figured it was wearing off)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(She's in a whole other area XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida woke up and yawned. "Well, since no one is around I guess I should go hunting." She head for the forest. She turned into welvish form along her way there.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (She's in a whole other area XD)



(Hehe, whoops x3 I'll fix it now, sorry! Edit: Since it wouldn't make sense with the rest of the story, I just 'bumped' it.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She trotted along, a sudden movement startled her and she jumped in the air. _Could it be prey?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"What do you mean exactly?" Ririchiyo asked. "What was so bad that you can't even talk about it?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I don't want to be reminded of what I saw, and what I heard..." And he hesitated before quietly saying, "and what I felt..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Dem Ajay tags doe; everyone talks about me I swear XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She crouched and slowly moved to the bush, her heart pounding.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pardon? Are you implying something? You _felt_ something?" Ririchiyo tilted her head to the side like a confused puppy.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She pounced. "AHA! I got you!" She caught a rabbit; decent size. _Thank you goddess for this meal!_

(btw I made the tag ajay is mine guys pls xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I said I don't want to talk about it! Why are you asking all these damn questions, anyway?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo quickly ran up to him and, true to her word, punched him. Hard. "_Tell me_." She quietly said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida heard commotion, she ever so slyly hid behind a bush and stared at the two. _What is going on now?_ She didn't realize one was Aki though.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Son of a.." He said, and kicked her in the shin.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida was grinning and laughing on the inside _This is the kind of entertainment I need!_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo yelped and grabbed the foot he kicked her with. She tugged him forward as hard as she could and moved out of the way when he fell.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She climbed up the tree next to her and hid between the leaves to get a better look.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He fell, grabbed her arm and took her with him. "Give up; you aren't winning."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ow!" She fell on top of him and tried to quickly get back up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida fell from the tree and howled in pain (She was pretty high up) She tried to limp away but couldn't.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki heard it too. He had no idea it was Kaida. He turned into an eagle as well and scouted the area.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(ugh its glitching again! nvm kill me)


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 12, 2015)

Eyhauna's rest was interrupted by the sound of a fight. She recognized immediately one of them was the possible traitor. Although her recovery from her last invisibility period wasn't quite over she became invisible to get a closer look. _Let me not get caught._ she prayed in her mind (leaving for today).


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Hey." Ririchiyo said, "You're not fooling anybody; who are you? You better tell me before I turn into an eagle and rip out your eyes." She glared at the girl who fell and slowly walked up to her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She turned into human form. "I'm sorry, I truly am, I am not looking for a fight. I was just looking for some food." _Should I cry on myself to heal and run away? I don't know if this girl shall kill or not._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He found the other.
_Who is that..?_

(I'm adding a news section for when something important happens.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

'Ah, a Welvish.' Ririchiyo said, snickering inwardly. 'How pathetic.'
"Hm, why were you looking for food here, pathetic mutt? Don't you know that this is our territory? Scram."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'm sorry, just let me heal myself and I'll be off." She begged the girl.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Why should I let you?" Ririchiyo said, "Why should I do anything in your favor? I said leave, so leave. You were clearly spying on us, so you ought to know I won't hesitate to hurt you."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

" I'm not like the other Welvish! I hate fighting, if I wanted to kill I would have killed Aki! " She started to cry normal tears. _I don't think she knows who he is, am I going to have to explain?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki...? The boy I saw?" Ririchiyo's eyes widened and she yelled as loudly as she could, "AKI! GET OVER HERE!"
Ririchiyo grabbed the girl's arm and said, "You aren't escaping. You have questions to answer."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

His eyes widened.
_Kai..da?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

" PLEASE DON'T MAKE AKI SUFFER BECAUSE OF ME, HE DOESN'T WANT TO SEE ME. " she was bawling her eyes out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He flew down, hesitantly. He didn't too. After that seen he made, he didn't want to.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw Aki from far away. "Hey! What the heck is going on?!" She yelled.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida tried to stop crying, but she couldn't. She kept wiping away tears and sniffling.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki stayed silent, looking down. _I guess there's no hiding it._ He turned into human form.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo sighed. All she wanted was a walk in the woods, and now she was getting involved in what looked like some secret relationship. 
"Aki. Be honest. _This_ was the girl you were talking about, yes? You had 'feelings' for her?"
Ririchiyo frowned, "This is forbidden, I'm sure you're aware of this."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida saw him; she looked away. _Kaida stop crying. Be strong for Aki!_ She stopped crying and softly said "Suki, suki, suki, daisuki."
(Translation: I love you, I love you, I love you, I really do)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo turned to the girl and said, "What did you just say?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Nothing, It doesn't matter." _Goddess, do you forbid love between two races or did the other races make that up on their own?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"No, it does matter. Any information about all this bs would help." Ririchiyo raised an eyebrow, "I could always rip out your eyes, hm?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She sighed "I said, Don't hurt yourself please. Telling that to Aki."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo rolled her eyes and said, "Right, of course." She turned to Aki, "Care to explain this?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Goddess stayed quiet.

"Yes. I know that this is forbidden, but tell me. Is it even worth it?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

_I think so, I think that someone shouldn't be put down because they love someone of the other race._

Kaida looked at Aki with a sad, pleading face. _Please Aki, don't let her kill me._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"God, just how? How did any of this happen?" Ririchiyo's face lit up with curiosity, "Is she the one that healed you? Are you in a relationship with her? Why was she spying on us? Why did the other Welvish attack you in the first place?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yuno attacked Aki because she was scared. I was the one who pleaded with her not to kill him."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Goddess listened to her words.
(I'm going to add a leader dynamic to the RP. PM me your votes for each race (except Oalenish and Boazerion's, there aren't enough.) Please PM me your votes; do not vote for your own character. The leader will have lots of roles, choose who you think guys best other than your character. I will explain the leaders roles and stuff like that later, and it's being added to the news.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Why? Why did you care for him? Who's Yuno?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yuno is another Welvish. I cared for him because I saw he was a good person." She was holding her leg which hurt deeply.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Do not meddle in our business!" He yelled at Ririchiyo. (Is that her name?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida looked at Aki, then at Ririchiyo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Do you really think I intended to find out about your secret love affair?" Ririchiyo asked, "Look, I was kind of dragged into this. Don't you think I deserve a few answers?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida cried her healing tears on her leg. She felt better and stood up. Silent.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Oh, _you_ were dragged into this? That is thick! You were the one following and questioning me!" He yelled at her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Gomen ne."
(Translation : I'm sorry.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Um, you were being suspicious as hell, don't deny that." Ririchiyo looked at him square in the eye, "What's done is done. I just want to know some things to grasp the situation. Example, why did Kaida let you live?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Well guess what?! I'm not telling you anything, why would I?! You're meddling in my life! You punched me square in the face, for the Goddess' sake!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida shuffled her way over to Aki. She looked at him and grabbed his arm. Holding it; ever so gently.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo finally cracked. "You know what, you deserved that punch! And guess what?! _You're getting another._" She ran up to him and punched him in the stomach, before turning into an eagle and scratching him across the arms with her talons. She flew off in an attempt to get away before things got really bad.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He got angry, turned into an eagle and gave chase, letting out a terrible screech.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida screamed "Aki no!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

'Ugh, he's actually following me?" Ririchiyo thought, 'What a hassle!'
She attempted to fly off into the mountains, forgetting that this wasn't land she was familiar with. She kept flying and quickly got lost.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He kept fast on her tail, same terrifying streak.
_You aren't going to get away from me!_

The Goddess watched to of the same race fight. She was very displeased, and her displeasure caused a storm.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida cried in the rain. _This world is terrible! Goddess I now know why you are displeased. WHY CANT THEY JUST CHANGE?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She started to get brought down because of the storm. It was hurting her to fly and her speed quickly decreased until she fell out of the sky altogether.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki felt a strong hatred for his own race. He felt rain drop on his wings and realized that it was storming.
_Oh no, terrible weather to fly in!_
He ever so slowly started losing altitude.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

_Is Aki going to be okay in this storm? It sure isn't safe to be flying. Oh why didn't he just let her go?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

The impact against the sturdy rock was painful. However, Ririchiyo knew she couldn't stay for long. She desperately turned back into human form and tried to limp away, seeing Aki getting closer to her from above.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He crash landed into the ground. He turned into a human, he was still injured.
"Damn you.." He limped after her. "I will get you.." He said, determined.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida turned into welvish form and tried to run after where Aki was heading.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida turned into wolf form and tried to run after where Aki was heading.


(Don't make her able to catch up; that's much too far of a distance to run.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Don't make her able to catch up; that's much too far of a distance to run.)



(Don't worry I won't.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(I'm just imagining two people limping around, chasing each other CX) 
Ririchiyo knew she couldn't keep this up for much longer, her leg was on fire. She collapsed and gave up, staring at the sky. 'Goddess, will my own arrogance get me killed?' She thought, smiling to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He face chase, but couldn't make it any farther; he could only make it next to her. He looked at her. "Lucky...you.." He coughed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida tried to run faster but she tired herself out. She lie in the rain panting heavily. Anxiety filled her head.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"I wouldn't consider myself lucky." She said, a grim look on her face as she stared at the sky, "We're sitting ducks for any Boazerions, even if one of us knew how to get out." 
She looked at Aki and said, "If it's not the Boazerions that kill us, it'll be the snow and the cold. Unless you can find another girl with healing tears and an odd hate for death." Ririchiyo said, an eyebrow raised.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Compared to me, you are." He muttered. "Lucky you, ha ha, that this storm came about. Lucky you that I don't have the goddamn energy to kill you." He said, laying beside her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

_Dear goddess please, let Aki and the other one make it out alright. I'm begging you, I know they fought against eachother but they don't deserve to die._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She sighed and put her head on the cold stone, laying down. "Yeah, energy my ass. We're both lucky that we don't have any broken bones, But we're still injured and it still hurts to walk, let alone kill me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"We'll have to find shelter. We're deep in the mountains and we can't fly out right now." He said, unhappily.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida closed her eyes and drifted into sleep.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Great. Just great. Well, let's start then." Ririchiyo stood up and put her hair into a messy ponytail. She offered a hand to Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He took the hand. "Thank you." He said. He looked around for a cave of some sort. He found a cave with a river nearby.
"That one?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She looked over. "I guess so. All caves sort of look the same here." She shrugged, "Just damp and depressing." She started walking, lightly shivering in the cold. 
"Hey... How long are we gonna be here for?" She asked, looking at the sky as water poured into her already soaked head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Like this damn war." He said.
"We will be here until the storm passes. Until then, we are stuck here."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Well, wars are never much fun, are they?" She stopped in front of the cave. "Want to go in first? It's pitch-black and the dark isn't my thing."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Shelter is shelter." He replied. He stepped in the moist cavern. He didn't hear a sound, only the dripping of water onto puddles.
"Come on in, nothing's wrong."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Tch, fine." Ririchiyo stepped inside the cave. She couldn't see a thing, and silently panicked, groping around for the side of the cave. She stepped in a puddle and tripped, getting herself even more wet. "Ugh. Why don't we, um, start a fire or something? There must be branches outside. I mean, who cares if it's raining? Nothing is impossible."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Seriously? Out there? There isn't anything out there that wouldn't be too wet to light." He thought about burning his clothing; there wasn't a thing to burn it with though.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida gently woke up. "Huh it's still raining? Well this is weird." She said. She wandered around the forest, forgetting about Aki and Ririchiyo. _I'm hungry; wonder if I can find some food._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Well, I have a crappy lighter that has a small chance of working. It's almost completely out, though." She said.
"I got it for a bonfire, but I guess this works too." She muttered disappointedly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Where the hell...never mind." He took off his undershirt.
"Follow my voice. Find me and take this."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She walked around. "Ouch!" She got stuck on a bramble (I'm running out of ideas but I wanna be in this xD.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(You could just read through XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Eh I prefer to have Kaida doing activities.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(She ain't doing much XD)
(Also, I have to sleep soon. It'll  be a good time to cut it off for today.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Don't even ask because I won't tell you." She quickly made her way over to him and took the cloth. She lightly placed it on the floor and lit it up. "_Thank god_, we're finally not immersed in darkness!
She peeked her head outside the entrance of the cave. It was still raining as hard as it was before. She sighed and laid her head down, falling asleep.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Alright so shall we end it here?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He collapsed next to her, lying straight. The sound of rain flooded the outside.
_Hopefully we don't get flooded._

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (Alright so shall we end it here?)



(Soon. Let em find food.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida felt too weak to do anything else. _I just need more sleep.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Ah, I just changed it if you want to end it now!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Edited mine. What time is it for you, Bloop?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Like, around 12am?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Same, just wanted to make sure. Didn't want to be frozen in time tomorrow. Night! Y'all should go to sleep too.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Same, just wanted to make sure. Didn't want to be frozen in time tomorrow. Night! Y'all should go to sleep too.)



(I need to go to sleep its 3 am but goodnight!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Yeah, I probably should x3 Good night!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Assuming it stopped raining in the morning, and I'm back) Kaida woke up, it stopped raining. _Finally._ She sighed. _I hope Aki and the girl are okay, they shouldn't have been flying after eachother. I think I'll hunt again and wait for them to come back._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(POCKY LET'SPLAY)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(K come find me)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (K come find me)



(where are you)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(The Forest)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (The Forest)



(Thanks.)
"Ugh..." Pieri got up and transformed into a owl. "Guess it's time to go to the forest." Pieri started to fly there.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida still in Welvish form trotted along the forest. _Why can't I ever find any food here? It's useless! I just have to keep looking._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida still in Welvish form trotted along the forest. _Why can't I ever find any food here? It's useless! I just have to keep looking._



Pieri flew down to Welvish attacking it. "Woah!" Pieri said, As she was transforming back to her human form.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri flew down to Welvish attacking it. "Woah!" Pieri said, As she was transforming back to her human form.



"Ah!" She turned into human form. "What the heck happened?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Ah!" She turned into human form. "What the heck happened?"



"Well, I crashed into you. You looking for food?" Pieri asked the Welvish.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yes, and what are you doing here?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes, and what are you doing here?"



"Finding a man named, *Aki.*" Pieri digged into her bag to give the Welvish rabbit meat. "Here you go."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Thank you.." She said with kind eyes. _WAIT SHE SAID AKI?_ "Wait! You know Aki?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Thank you.." She said with kind eyes. _WAIT SHE SAID AKI?_ "Wait! You know Aki?"



"Not really, He's a suspect of my mother's murder. Also what's your name?" Pieri asked.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"My name is Kaida, do you hate forbidden love?" _Oh why did I ask she's gonna get mad and question me if I'm in it!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "My name is Kaida, do you hate forbidden love?" _Oh why did I ask she's gonna get mad and question me if I'm in it!_



"W-What's forbidden love? Kaida?" Pieri starting to not breath well.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Love between two races" She whispered. She opened her eyes "Are you alright?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Love between two races" She whispered. She opened her eyes "Are you alright?"



Pieri started to fall down laughing, "Hahaha!!" Pieri starting crying, "Mother?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Good morning guys! Heads up, I won't be able to RP all of today because of school. I'll most likely come back around 5:00 to 6:00pm TBTF time.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Huh?" Kaida was extremly confused _OH GREAT NOW SHES LAUGHING AT ME!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Good morning guys! Heads up, I won't be able to RP all of today because of school. I'll most likely come back around 5:00 to 6:00pm TBTF time.)



(Oh okay!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Huh?" Kaida was extremly confused _OH GREAT NOW SHES LAUGHING AT ME!_



"N-No...." Pieri started to have a panic attack. "Mother? Is that you? Please don't go! Don't leave me in the dark, We can still be a happy family! Just if dad stops drinking!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida stared at her confused. _What's this girl's problem?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I'm not your mother.. I'm sorry, I was going to tell you something, but I think you're confused."



(goddammit pocky, she's having a panic attack.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (goddammit pocky, she's having a panic attack.)



(SORRY I DON"T KNOW I'LL FIX MY POST.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Also, Sparro, as I looked through my character reference, I realized I put the wrong one! I edited my application, but I can also put it here! It's nothing much different, just a link change for character appearance. Sorry about that!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida stared at her confused. _What's this girl's problem?_



Pieri fell down to the floor unconscious. (Dream Mode Coming )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida knelt down to the girl. "Uhhhh I don't know what to do?" _Maybe shes just tired? I'll stay here with her to make sure she doesn't get hurt._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(Your character is really confused Pocky,)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno shook the snow out of her hair and crawled into a sitting position. _What the hell? Did I pass out or something?_ "Jaiden? Kaida?" She called out in a whisper.
No reply.
She peered at the fur strewn about her and the deep red smears covering the ground. _Oh yes, Jaiden found that deer...I wonder where he is now..._ 
She was suddenly reminded of Kaida. She had been upset about something - about that boy, Aki. She stood up, her legs feeling strangely weak. "I'm coming, Kaida,"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Your character is really confused Pocky,)



(I know thats how I would be if I'm confused. x3)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

She lifted her head to the sky, and inhaled deeply, picking up a familiar scent. _She's in the...forest.._ (I think xD) 
Reluctantly, she turned into Welvish form and headed for the tall pine trees, snow spraying out from underneath her paws.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida sighed. _Why do I always run into the crazys?_ She sat down in the leaves. She watched Pieri.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

She entered deeper until the forest until she found Kaida, and that strange girl from earlier. 
"K-Kaida..!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She turned around and saw Yuno. She sprang up "Yuno!" She ran over to her and gave her a hug.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno hugged back, suddenly feeling tears form in the corner of her eyes. "I-I was worried about you. Are you ok??"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'm fine." She looked down to the ground thinking about Aki.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"Where's that kid, Aki, gone?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She started to cry, worrying if he made it okay or not. She walked next to Pieri and sat down.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno's eyes widened and she bit her lip - she wasn't good around people when they cried. "K-Kaida...Please...What's wrong? You're normally so optimistic." She sat down next to Kaida, and awkwardly put an arm around her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"It's Aki, I love him and he flew after a girl who hit him and it was storm AND I DON'T KNOW IF HE'S OKAY!" She was sniffling; tears flowing heavily.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ugh...What happened?" Pieri opened her eyes and saw Yuno, "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "It's Aki, I love him and he flew after a girl who hit him and it was storm AND I DON'T KNOW IF HE'S OKAY!" She was sniffling; tears flowing heavily.



"You..." She felt a pang in her heart. "_Love_ him...??"

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "Ugh...What happened?" Pieri opened her eyes and saw Yuno, "What are you doing here?"



She held a finger up, indicating for the girl to remain silent.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She nodded. "I guess you hate me now." She burrowed her head into her knees.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"N-No! I don't hate you...but..." She paused, wanting so badly to spill out her feelings to Kaida. She growled and stood up. "I should have know!! ...that..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida looked at Pieri "You're up now?" She questioned, then looked at Yuno.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida looked at Pieri "You're up now?" She questioned, then looked at Yuno.



"Well, I have to remain slient because of Yuno." Pieri glared at Yuno with a angered look on her face.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"And why is that? What happened? It can't be worse than what I've had to go through."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno couldn't hold it in. She burst into tears, anger, fear, sadness, love all mixed together.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yuno whats wrong?" Kaida was scared.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "And why is that? What happened? It can't be worse than what I've had to go through."



(Did you reply to me or Yuno?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Did you reply to me or Yuno?)



(You!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "And why is that? What happened? It can't be worse than what I've had to go through."



"Because she's an ******* to me!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"I-I can't-" She wiped the tears from her face. "You love him! You love him!" She repeated it again.m


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Because she's an ******* to me!"



"Oh I see.. That's a shame isn't it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> "I-I can't-" She wiped the tears from her face. "You love him! You love him!" She repeated it again.m



"I know and no one can understand how I feel! He makes me happy!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Oh I see.. That's a shame isn't it?"



"It is, I wanted to be friends with her."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Oh I see.. That's a shame isn't it?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


"You've hardly know him! And..." She trailed off, her anger replaced with sadness. "Kaida...I thought that..." She wiped the remaining tears from her face and took a deep breath. "I thought you felt...the same way about me..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "You've hardly know him! And..." She trailed off, her anger replaced with sadness. "Kaida...I thought that..." She wiped the remaining tears from her face and took a deep breath. "I thought you felt...the same way about me..."



Her eyes went wide _I never knew she felt this way..._ She sighed. "Yuno, you're like a big sister to me.. When I saw Aki I knew he was the one, and he could be dead for all I know!" She was crying again.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno turned away, not wanting anyone to see her face, streaked with tears. "Aki, Aki, Aki!" She slammed her foot into the ground. "You know what?! I hope he does die! The pathetic scum!!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"YUNO! How could you say that? You come here and you give me more grief!" Kaida was angry. She screamed in frustration and turned into welvish form. She started to run towards the mountains again.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"**** you!! I don't need you, Kaida!! I'm better of on my own!!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She kept running, heavily painting she started to feel tired again. _NO! You're going to keep running until you meet Aki!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(This is my new favorite show.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Same)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Same guys I am squealing with excitment xD)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno collapsed onto the ground, sobbing immensely. "W-why...?" She mumbled. "Why...."

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (Same guys I am squealing with excitment xD)



(This RP is too epic)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She saw the mountain heads far in the distance. _I gotta catch my breath, I'll just hide behind this bush._ She did so.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(This RP is basically an anime XD time to go change BlooBloops form whilst holding back dem feels


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno turned to look at Pieri. She laughed maniacally. "D-Did you here that?? She doesn't love me!! Ahaha!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (This RP is basically an anime XD time to go change BlooBloops form whilst holding back dem feels



(Yay your back! Can you change kaida being 14 to 15?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (This RP is basically an anime XD time to go change BlooBloops form whilst holding back dem feels


(xD is that a good thing or a bad thing?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (xD is that a good thing or a bad thing?)



(To be honest I don't know, still distracted by the tags about me XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki..." Kaida cried. "I've failed you goddess, I can't make it to him, I'm too weak."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Goddess watched from above, again, displeased with the actions of Kaida, Yuno, Aki and Ririxhiyo. _Must I come down to fix their problems?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden woke up and stretched, shaking water off of his fur. He turned back into human form and headed off to find someone else. Even if you're a shy person, being alone is lonely. As he walked, his hair changed from white to blue in a rippling effect; he was bored of plain old white.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno stood up straight, her legs shaking violently. She let out another maniac laugh, despite the unwanted tears streaming down her cheeks. _I'm coming Kaida._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida stumbled up. She felt less weak then before. _If I can get up into the tree maybe I can get a better view._ She climbed up the tree. (Her claws where liked little graplings hooks)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki got up and stepped out of the cave. He knew Ririchiyo was weak and he was too, so he went for a hunt.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (This RP is basically an anime XD time to go change BlooBloops form whilst holding back dem feels



(CHANGE MY AGE TO 16 PLS)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Have you guys seen the news board yet? It's under my characters form on the first post, it's the very last spoiler. Check it out!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno followed Kaida's footsteps through the thin layer of snow, wondering _Why...Why don't you love me...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Have you guys seen the news board yet? It's under my characters form on the first post, it's the very last spoiler. Check it out!)



I will!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (CHANGE MY AGE TO 16 PLS)



UGH alright then.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(We only have 3 active Welvish so I think Kaida)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden wandered around for a while, before he finally spotted someone in the distance. _Is that... Yuno? Where is she going?_ He wondered, speeding up in an attempt to catch up


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(I voted!) Kaida lept to the other tree. She quietly went down and ran again, the little mountains got closer little by little.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(YOU PM ME SMARTASS)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

WELL IM SORRY BIATCH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuno continued to follow the footsteps, until she sensed something behind her. She stopped walking and without turning around she whispered: "J-Jaiden..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(GUYS, I NEED TO SEE AKI. WHERE IS HE?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yuno? ...Are you okay..?" He asked, brushing a bit of blue hair out of his eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Deep in the mountains hunting. If Pieri finds him it would be a miracle XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She was halfway there. She got an idea. _If I cry my healing tears my legs won't feel so strained._ She did so. Her legs felt better. _Aha! I'm a genius!_ She continued running. _Almost there Kaida._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"...N-No..." Her voice wavered and she struggled to stop the tears from spilling out of her eyes again. "Jaiden...I...Kaida she...she loves Aki...and I..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Deep in the mountains hunting. If Pieri finds him it would be a miracle XD)



(Thanks.)

Pieri got up and Turned into an owl. "I swear to god, If i don't get to this "*Aki*" guy. I'll lose my mind." Pieri flew to the mountains to find Aki.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden watched her, confused. He didn't really know what was going on, but she was obviously upset. He stayed quiet - if Yuno wanted to elaborate, she would, but he didn't want to force her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida seen an owl flying above. "WAIT!" She called too it.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno fell to her knees yet again, struggling to form her words through each gulp of breath. "I..._love_ Kaida...but she...she _hates_ me..." She squeezed her eyes shut, trying to block out the world around her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden was even more confused. "Why does she hate you?" He asked quietly. His hair changed again, to a warmer colour, light pink, wihout him even realising he had done it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(I see that crap is going doooown)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"All she can think about is Aki...and when I got annoyed she...screamed at me..." She peered down at her shaking hands. "I thought she felt the same way..I didn't mean..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Pieri saw Aki and landed on him. "Got you!" Pieri said to Aki was she was tighting his arms.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri saw Aki and landed on him. "Got you!" Pieri said to Aki was she was tighting his arms.



(Kaida was calling to you before you got their but I guess that doesn't matter now)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(So is Pieri a miracle worker? Because there's a storm going on, she flew straight through it and found Aki who was literally deep in between mountains, ABD he's on the move.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kaida was calling to you before you got their but I guess that doesn't matter now)



(Let's say she ignored you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (So is Pieri a miracle worker? Because there's a storm going on, she flew straight through it and found Aki who was literally deep in between mountains, ABD he's on the move.)



(She can make rocks into gold so shut up.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (So is Pieri a miracle worker? Because there's a storm going on, she flew straight through it and found Aki who was literally deep in between mountains, ABD he's on the move.)



(I thought the storm would end by morning?)

The owl ignored her, Kaida sighed. _Oh well. I guess I should keep running._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(It's a storm. Birds can't fly in storms, Emi. They'll lose altitude and fall. Also, you're telling ME to shut up? Honestly.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden knelt down in the snow beside her. "I'm sure she doesn't really hate you..." He said softly. "There's a lot going on right now, once everything settles a bit I'm sure she'll calm down, and you can make up, and..." He trailed off. Jaiden didn't have much experience with this sort of thing, so he had no idea if it was helping at all.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I thought the storm would end by morning?)
> 
> The owl ignored her, Kaida sighed. _Oh well. I guess I should keep running._



(Nope; its the anger of the Goddess.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Nope; its the anger of the Goddess.)



(Alright.)

The rain was coming down heavy, it felt good on Kaida's fur, for some odd reason she felt freedom.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno stumbled up, and ran - away from Jaiden, to Kaida. _Kaida, Kaida, Kaida_ She chanted the name in her head, as she ran, slipping several times along the way. She was getting closer - she didn't even need to follow the footprints, she could smell her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's a storm. Birds can't fly in storms, Emi. They'll lose altitude and fall. Also, you're telling ME to shut up? Honestly.)


(When did you say there was a storm before when i said i was coming to get you? I probably didn't see your post. Also that shut up thing, Don't really take it seriously.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(It is officially declared by majority that Aki is leader of the Aegalish. Votes for the Welvish are pending.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Lmao didn't see your post, Tia - sorry!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (It is officially declared by majority that Aki is leader of the Aegalish. Votes for the Welvish are pending.)



(Ooh...pending)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (When did you say there was a storm before when i said i was coming to get you? I probably didn't see your post. Also that shut up thing, Don't really take it seriously.)



(It was in one of the posts last night. When the Goddess is angry it storms.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida felt bad for yelling at Yuno. _I hope she isn't too hurt by it, I was just mad._ She felt sad thinking about Yuno's crying face.

(I'm really excited for the leader of Welvish!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Lmao didn't see your post, Tia - sorry!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Eh it's fine xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It was in one of the posts last night. When the Goddess is angry it storms.)



(Let me make a new post then.)
Pieri flew the mountains but the storm made her fall down where Kaida was. Unable to control her flight, She injured her left wing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yuno, wait- And she's gone..." Jaiden muttered. He turned back into wolf form and ran after her, to try to stop her befpre she accidentally hurt herself in her emotional state.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

,The scent grew stronger and stronger, until it seemed that Kaida was only a couple hundred yards away. "...Kaida...!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida saw Pieri fall down, she ran over to her. "Are you alright? Did you hurt yourself?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

WHO PUT YUNO THE ASSHAT


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> WHO PUT YUNO THE ASSHAT



NOT ME


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

EMI 
ID ADD ANOTHER TAG SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT YOUR STUPID CHARACGER BUT JT WINT LET MEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ADDED IT


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida saw Pieri fall down, she ran over to her. "Are you alright? Did you hurt yourself?"



"Hoot!" Pieri couldn't speak in owl form.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Half the tags are about me anyway lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Why not check out the tags hey Emi?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yeah I know ahah)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida could see the pain on Pieri's face. "I'll heal you with my tears, okay?" She cried onto Pieri's wing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden lost track of Yuno somewhere in the snow. _Where did she go?_ He wondered, looking around. _She's gonna end up hurting herself or something..._

(Wait I just realised Jaiden's hair turned pink earlier so now his fur is pink
My character is a bright pink wolf xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Results are in; the leader of the Welvish is Kaida.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden lost track of Yuno somewhere in the snow. _Where did she go?_ He wondered, looking around. _She's gonna end up hurting herself or something..._
> 
> (Wait I just realised Jaiden's hair turned pink earlier so now his fur is pink
> My character is a bright pink wolf xD)


Omg yasssssssss


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Yay for Kaida xD)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida cocked her head - she could hear crying. _Kaida!_ She ran further through the trees until she came to the source of the crying. She stopped in her tracks, watching Kaida cry onto Pieri's wing. She didnt have any idea of what to do, so she remained glued to the spot. A slight whisper escaped her parted lips, but it was barely audible.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida could see the pain on Pieri's face. "I'll heal you with my tears, okay?" She cried onto Pieri's wing.



Pieri changed back into a human and said: "H-Hey...Thanks. I should repay you now..." Pieri grabbed a rock and turned into gold.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Their is no need for that, I'm glad to help anyone in need" She smiled. "What were you doing flying in this storm anyway?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno watched the conversation continue, still remaining still. _Should I just leave...?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Goddess spoke down from the heavens, to Aki and Kaida only. "You two are my chosen leaders of your own races. You will guide your race through this war and end it!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Their is no need for that, I'm glad to help anyone in need" She smiled. "What were you doing flying in this storm anyway?"



"Trying to find Aki. I need him for something." Pieri saw a crystal cut on her arm.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno stepped forward into the light. "Kaida..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida's ears perked up; her eyes widened. _I understand goddess, will I be able to end it without violence?_ To everyone else she seemed like she was staring into space.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki spotted a deer, and was about to sneak up on it when he himself was surprised by the words the Goddess spoke of. He fell over, and scared the deer.

_Did I hear that right?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Trying to find Aki. I need him for something." Pieri saw a crystal cut on her arm.



"Can I join you?" She questioned.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno spoke louder. "Kaida!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida turned around and looked at Yuno, not saying any words.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden eventually tracked Yuno down, by following her scent. Kaida was there too, and someone else that Jaiden vaguely recognised but didn't really know. He turned back into human form (with pink hair ) and hid behind a tree, not wanting to interrupt.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Goddess spoke to Kaida and Aki once more. "Your role is not only to stop this war but to bring peace and comfort to this war, _whatever it takes!_"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Can I join you?" She questioned.



"Sure."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry...For being horrible...If you love Aki instead then that's fine..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Sure."



"Thank you."

_I understand Goddess. After the war, if the races could see forbidden love, actually working and the two being happy, that could change their views about hating eachother so much._

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> "I-I'm sorry...For being horrible...If you love Aki instead then that's fine..."



"You're not horrible Yuno.."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki stayed silent. No thoughts passed through his head. He could feel the storm starting to slowly stop. He found a bunny, large, and retreated to their face to cook it.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"I was just so upset...I just didn't understand how you could love him..." She peered up at Kaida, through her hair. "But I feel like...Like it was destiny, meant to be somehow. You and Aki are meant to be together."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"It's hard to understand I know, but I love him more than anything else."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno nodded sadly. "I know things won't be the same anymore, but I hope we can still be friends..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Pieri stayed silent about her crystal cut. Watching Kaida and Yuno's conversation.,


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"What made you think I wasn't going to be your friend?" She felt the air around her. The storm was letting up.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"..."
Yuno didn't know what to say so she changed the subject. "Let's go find...Aki..." She tried saying his name without a horrible taste coming into her mouth - it didn't work.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I was thinking that, Pieri are you ready?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno brushed a loose piece of hair behind her ear, and waited.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He tried waking Ririchiyo. She wouldn't wake up. 
_Hopefully no one comes looking...I'm better off alone._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno stared up at the mountains, wondering where Aki was now. _I wonder if he loves her too._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

"C-can I come?" Jaiden stepped out from where he'd been stood into the clearing, brushing a stray pink lock of hair behind his ear. He had hidden before because he didn't want to interrupt while Kaida and Yuno made up, but they'd moved on and were about to leave now.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I was thinking that, Pieri are you ready?"


"Y-Yeah.." Pieri got up covering her left arm.

(Crystal Cut down there.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yes, of course" She replied.

"Okay guys lets go!" She started walking fast.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno jumped, suddenly on edge. "A-Ah, Jaiden! Of course."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden watched Yuno jump. "S-sorry... Did I scare you?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes, of course" She replied.
> 
> "Okay guys lets go!" She started walking fast.



"H-Hey, Is the storm still going on?" Pieri asked Kaida.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"Haha," she let out an obviously forced laugh. "No, don't worry."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "H-Hey, Is the storm still going on?" Pieri asked Kaida.



"It seems to be stopping."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Gtg in 5 mins ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(WTF ITS SIX WHERE YOU ARE)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(YES I KNOW MY DAD HAS BEEN WEIRD ALL WEEK)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "It seems to be stopping."



"O-Ok." _(This crystal cut hurts...But i can't show it to Kaida.)_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(noooo don't go ;-; )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno began walking, indicating that the others should too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (noooo don't go ;-; )



(Criii I'll miss you)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pieri, what do you think is the fastest way to get to the mountains?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Pieri, what do you think is the fastest way to get to the mountains?"



"Flying, Hold on into my leg." Pieri turned into a Owl to fly to the mountains. "Hoot! Hoot!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Flying, Hold on into my leg." Pieri turned into a Owl to fly to the mountains. "Hoot! Hoot!"



Kaida grabbed on tight. She was excited to fly into the air.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida grabbed on tight. She was excited to fly into the air.



"Three, Two, One! Blast off!" Pieri soared through the skies to find Aki.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

"What about me and Yuno?" Jaiden asked quietly, from where he had been tagging along behind the others. They couldn't all fly. He watched as they flew off. _Oh well, I guess we're walking then._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pieri will come back for you!" She shouted while flying in the air.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Pieri will come back for you!" She shouted while flying in the air.



"Who's that!?" Pieri shouted at Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Who's that!?" Pieri shouted at Kaida.



"Yuno's friend."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yuno's friend."


"Oh okay!" Pieri flew down on the mountain, And transformed into her human form.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"So this is it, do you see Aki or any sign of life around here?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Her looked out the cave. He saw someone flying over and couldn't recognize who. He quickly ran back in and blew out the small fire.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "So this is it, do you see Aki or any sign of life around here?"



"Nope." Pieri started to take off her strap on her hair.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"You're hair is beautiful, I'd just like to say that. I guess we should scout the area?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "You're hair is beautiful, I'd just like to say that. I guess we should scout the area?"


"T-Thanks. Sure, Let's scout. Should we split up or go together?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "T-Thanks. Sure, Let's scout. Should we split up or go together?



"Split up, how about you check the caves and I'll check the open land? If you find anything call my name, and make sure you call loud."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Wtf another Ajay tag lmao)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Split up, how about you check the caves and I'll check the open land? If you find anything call my name, and make sure you call loud."



"Okay." Pieri started to go into the caves exploring in there.

(Pieri is #1 Bae in FE:If/Fates tho)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki picked up Ririchiyo and went back to the farthest corner in the area, hoping he wouldn't be noticed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(Pieri's hair down.

)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida walked around the open land, she saw a few rabbits, but decided not to bother. _I hope I'll find you Aki._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri's hair down.
> 
> View attachment 152420)



Pieri is so cannon it isn't even funny lmao


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

_Being silent isn't going to get me anywhere._ "AKI!" She screamed loudly. "WHERE ARE YOU?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Pieri is so cannon it isn't even funny lmao


(I don't know what that means )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

_No...Kaida is here..she's looking for me...Damn it! I can't be with her anymore, I am leader of the Aegalish! Of they see me in love with her, they will lose faith in my rule._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Pieri wandered in the cave. "Aki!? Where are you?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

_No! Someone else is here! Damn it!_ He thought.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She started to cry. _Why did the goddess choose me to rule? If I can't find one person, I'm useless. I can't do anything right!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki! Are you in here? I need you!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He stayed quiet. The smell of smoke filled the room. He grunted quietly and picked up Ririchiyo and tried sneaking past him.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida sighed, she wasn't going to give up searching.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Goddammit, Aki! Come out!" Pieri shouted.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida heard shouting and thought she heard her name. She ran over to where Pieri was.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He got out of the cave, holding Ririchiyo. He trotted along the river.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pieri, why is it so hard to find him? You know what, lets just search together."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki! I just want to talk!" Pieri ran to find Aki and fell and tripped. In a result, Her crystal cut got infected.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida saw the crystal cut. "Pieri what is that on your arm?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He ran as far away from the cave as possible. He tried flying, but couldn't carry her too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida saw the crystal cut. "Pieri what is that on your arm?"



"I-It's...Um..." Pieri ran away from Kaida pushing rocking to block the way.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Is Kaida stuck in the cave now?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Is Kaida stuck in the cave now?)



(I just put rocks on the ground to make you trip.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki fell. _How is she still asleep?_
He decided to just give up running. It was no use.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Alright)
Kaida fell over the rocks, she cut her cheek and knee. She let out a cry of pain. She limped after Pieri. "Pieri please! Wait! I was just wondering you don't have to tell me!" She screamed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Alright)
> Kaida fell over the rocks, she cut her cheek and knee. She let out a cry of pain. She limped after Pieri. "Pieri please! Wait! I was just wondering you don't have to tell me!" She screamed.



"Sorry!" Pieri tried to run out of the cave but got stuck. Rocks stumbled down hitting Pieri's cut.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She cried healing tears on her knee, and ran over to Pieri; holding out her hand to help her up.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She cried healing tears on her knee, and ran over to Pieri; holding out her hand to help her up.



"Just leave me, Get Aki! All i am is trouble. Get out of here fast!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Just leave me, Get Aki! All i am is trouble. Get out of here fast!"



"If I must, I'll come back for you." Kaida ran out, and ran looking for Aki.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno caught up, Jaiden not far behind. "P-Pieri! Kaida!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "If I must, I'll come back for you." Kaida ran out, and ran looking for Aki.



"Go, Find him..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She saw two figures and ran closer to them.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

_They're all here._ He saw he was near a lake. He walked up too it and put his feet in.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"K-Kaida! You haven't found him, have you?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She lept onto the figure which turned out to be Aki.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno watched as Kaida leapt through the air and breathed a sigh of awe. _So beautiful..._
"I-Is it Aki??"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Gah!" He was taken by surprise and fell into the lake. He used the water as a disguise and fled downstream, leaving Kaida. _I can't be with you..._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"A-Aki, stop!" Yuno dived into the water, gasping in surprise at how cold the water was.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She faceplanted into the water. She laid there saying "I almost had him" over and over again getting louder and louder.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

_I have to do this...to make Kaida happy..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He sped off, and was carried by the water. They were giving chase, and he left Ririchiyo behind.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden ran along the edge of the river, in wolf form, his hair blue to match the water save for the green marking on his forehead. He tried to keep an eye on Aki, in case he tried to get out and run.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She got out of the water and sat down next to ririchiyo, just staring at the water, no facial expression.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

She dove her arms into the water, and then out again, trying to pick up speed. "P....please....! Aki!!" She gurgled through a mouthful of water.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He realized they were all here. This was like when they first met. He sprang out of the water and turned into an eagle.

_Why am I still doing this?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Watashi wa shindenakereba narimasen." She said. She had a mental break down.
(Translation : I should be dead.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"No....! Aki, I'm begging you....!" She watched in despair as Aki leapt out of the water. She did the same, struggling to keep up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden saw Aki turn into an eagle. Running up, he leapt towards him. His intention wasn't to hurt Aki - rather just to catch him before he could fly away. From concentrating on not hurting Aki, Jaiden missed him entirely.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He stopped in his tracks and landed.

"If we shall talk, I would like to do it _Alone._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"....A...Aki...."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah!" Pieri started moaning and crying. "It hurts! Ahh!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He stood his ground. "Alone!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Who are you talking to lmao)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She laid down, on the ground.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Who do you think? Kaida, of course XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She got back up. _What am I doing?_ She ran after the others.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(I'm dumb I'm sorry
So you want to talk to Kaida, alone? xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(What is going on?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Tbh idk)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (What is going on?)



(Aki and Kaida are going to talk to each other)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

(Right)

Yuno backed away, trying to swallow the terrible taste in her mouth. "C-Calm down..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He walked up to Kaida. "May we talk?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yes, I would like that."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno stumbled away, but quickly slipped behind a tree out of sight, hoping to catch snippets of their conversation.n


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Come with me." He said, in a serious tone. "To the lake."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She nodded, and followed him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(While, I'm in a cave. Getting hurt my a cut.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden walked away a little, to give Aki and Kaida some space. While he waited, we wandered around, exploring. He was still in the form of a wolf, and his fur was constantly changing, as if he couldn't decide what colour he liked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He sighed. "This is hard to take in...but the Goddess spoke to me. She proclaimed me leader of the Aegalish."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aha, you see I've been proclaimed the leader of the Welvish."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno bit her lip so hard she tasted blood. She grimaced and wiped it away. Part of her wanted Aki to except Kaidas feelings, and another part hoped he would just get stabbed through the heart. she almost laughed thinking that, but the overwhelming sadness that Kaida didn't love her, stopped that.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Kaida! Nghh! Help!" Pieri's cut started to grow and grow.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He was taken aback for the moment.

"If the Aegalish see me hopelessly in love with you, they will lose faith; it can't be until we can end this war we can be together." He said, fighting back his tears.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno bit her lip so hard she tasted blood. She grimaced and wiped it away. Part of her wanted Aki to except Kaidas feelings, and another part *hoped he would just get stabbed through the heart*. she almost laughed thinking that, but the overwhelming sadness that Kaida didn't love her, stopped that.



(Dang Yuno that's harsh)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno felt a smile creep onto her face. _Well, I hope the wars never over then!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Dang Yuno that's harsh)



Ahhah ikr


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Or if we are together, the races will realize that two different races can get along, and hopefully they will stop this madness." She was clutching her shirt; close to her heart.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

The smile slipped away. 
_Why Goddess? Why??_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno felt a smile creep onto her face. _*Well, I hope the wars never over then!*_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



JESUS


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> JESUS


I'm sorry xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"It could...but...but..." He couldn't fight his tears any longer. He started to cry and sob silently.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> JESUS



(EXACTLY XD LETS JUST CALL HER YUNO GASAI)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden saw Yuno hiding a little way away from Aki and Kaida, smiling quite creepily. _...Is she okay..?_ He wondered, taking a few steps over to her, making sure Aki and Kaida couldn't see him. With purple fur, that was more difficult than it sounded.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(YIU BEKIGN 2 MEH)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (EXACTLY XD LETS JUST CALL HER YUNO GASAI)



(HELL YEH)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "It could...but...but..." He couldn't fight his tears any longer. He started to cry and sob silently.



She kissed him, then hugged him and held him close. "I won't stop loving you till the day I die"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Any doubt was stripped away -Yuno didn't want them to be together. _Please, Goddess, no..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He was surprised by the kiss, but instead hugged her and didn't let go.
"So be it."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She cried tears of joy. "You don't know how happy I am."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno slumped against the tree. _Someone erase my memory please...Kill me..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He felt more tears gushing through. "You must know I am happier." He said.

The Goddess smiled. The sky started to cleared up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida felt sunshine, she looked up, "Aki look the sky!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden took a few more steps towards Yuno. He couldn't talk, or Aki would hear and know they were there, so he didn't even change back to human form. Instead, he nuzzled into Yuno's side, in an attemot to cheer her up a little.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"It cleared." He said. He didn't realize how wet his shirt was.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno looked up, barely able to see the sky through her tears. The world blurred around her. _The sky..._ She thought, numbly.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(If i die, Can i be Revived?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden took a few more steps towards Yuno. He couldn't talk, or Aki would hear and know they were there, so he didn't even change back to human form. Instead, he nuzzled into Yuno's side, in an attemot to cheer her up a little.



DIDNT SEE GJIS 
JUST A SECCC


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"The goddess must be pleased. I'm sorry about your wet shirt."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno reached a shaking hand to Jaiden, and stiffly ran her hand through his coloured fur. "C-Can you...just hit me on the head or something...erase my memory..." She whispered, trying to joke, but serious all the same.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

(Is tbt glitchy for anyone else?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(If a character dies, the character dies. For good.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Is tbt glitchy for anyone else?)



(Always.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes for me it is -_-


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

Jaiden looked up at Yuno. His fur rippled from purple to pink as she ran her hand through it. The wolf wasn't sure what else to do, he had never really had experience with anything like this.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida looked at Aki again, "You really had me worried when you disappeard."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

"Or kill me...What ever you want."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (If a character dies, the character dies. For good.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Aww.. I was gonna kill off Pieri but i guess not. @Pocky BETTER GET TO THE CAVE)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Aw who put Yuno the pretty


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Aww.. I was gonna kill off Pieri but i guess not. @Pocky BETTER GET TO THE CAVE)



(GIVE ME TIME THIS IS A FEELS RIGHT NAO)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"You've made me realize something. It isn't always the Goddess talking to me, sometimes it's my own pride. It is the same thing for all the Aegalish."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I see, she had told me this before."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(There's a new Yuno tag lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"She has? She must trust you then."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno sat in silence, not knowing what to do. She closed her eyes and leant her head against the tree, continuing to stroke the wolf next to her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Who put the Yuno the pretty tag?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Or kill me...What ever you want."



Jaiden growled quietly at her. That wasn't a way anyone should be thinking, no matter what happened.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yes, when we were walking in the forest together." Kaida remembered about Pieri. "I forgot that Pieri is still in the cave!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

She ignored the wolfs growls. _Goddess, please! Just do something!_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I think we should go check on her."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Yuno continued listening to the conversation, her heart filling with some unknown emotion.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ngh..." Pieri's cut started to grow and grow.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Let's go then." He sighed. He got up and started walking to the cave.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida held his hand. _I remember the first time I did this._ She walked at the same pace.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He heard the sound of crying and painful moaninh.
"What the hell?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"That must be Pieri!" She spotted the girl, and ran next to her. "Pieri it's going to be alright.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Help! Ahh!" Pieri saw Kaida running towards her. "Kaida! U-Ugh!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Show me where you are feeling pain or where you are hurt."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He ran too her. He saw her crystal cut. "What the...I've never seen such an injury!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She saw the crystal cut, "Oh so this is where it must be." She started to cry on the crystal cut.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Show me where you are feeling pain or where you are hurt."



"M-My cut! Ngh!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> She saw the crystal cut, "Oh so this is where it must be." She started to cry on the crystal cut.



"T-The cut, It doesn't heal!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Her tears heal stuff)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She saw the crystal cut, "Oh so this is where it must be." She started to cry on the crystal cut.



"Is it working?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Is it working?"



"No! It doesn't work! Ngh!!"

(@Sparro, Let's just say the tears doesn't heal the cut.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki, what do I do?!" She cried.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Find, crystal cut OP)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Where is that?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(Again, Here's what a Crystal Cut looks like.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He looked around for a bit. He found leaves that he knew had special healing properties in them. He picked it, went to Pieri and crushed the leaf over her wound. Natural healing properties dripped onto her wound.  "How is that?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Where is that?)



(It's on my left arm.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (It's on my left arm.)



(You might wanna get that checked out.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He looked around for a bit. He found leaves that he knew had special healing properties in them. He picked it, went to Pieri and crushed the leaf over her wound. Natural healing properties dripped onto her wound.  "How is that!?"



Pieri's cut started to grow more. "Ngh! The cut! You must cut my arm off!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(You was cut my arm off)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida looked on in horror. She never experienced this before.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"How in the hell do you even get a cut like that?!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You was cut my arm off)



(I hate auto correct.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> "How in the hell do you even get a cut like that?!"



"It's a curse from my ancestors! My mother had it and got cured through!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I hate auto correct.)



(Ikr)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "It's a curse from my ancestors! My mother had it and got cured through!"



"How did she cure it?" Kaida questioned.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "How did she cure it?" Kaida questioned.


"I don't know! She died before i started to grow it!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"You should have asked her first!" He yelled, without realizing how insensitive he sounded.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "You should have asked her first!" He yelled, without realizing how insensitive he sounded.



"WELL IT'S NOT MY FAULT!  That i didn't know and She died from some ******* who stabbed her!" Pieri yelled at Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Autocorrect really hates you; 'stabber')

- - - Post Merge - - -

"How in the holy hell was I supposed to know?!" He yelled.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(When Kaida feels more emotion healing tears gain more power.) She started to cry, tears fell on Pieri's Arm. (Hopefully healing it)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (When Kaida feels more emotion healing tears gain more power.) She started to cry, tears fell on Pieri's Arm. (Hopefully healing it)



"My a-arm..." Pieri's cut started to shirnk but didn't go away fully.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida realized that it started to work. "Guys keep fighting it'll make me cry more!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

_What is she going to do next; accuse me of killing her mother?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> _What is she going to do next; accuse me of killing her mother?_



Pieri started to sing. The cut was starting to shrink again.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida cried on the cut even more, it shrank a little bit.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki stared down Pieri, and then walked off. _Goddamn you._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"The cut is shrinking guys! Keep crying Kaida."

(Somebody talk about my Mother.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(He thought that)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Kaida was crying like this : https://media.giphy.com/media/eHekyNso61EqY/giphy.gif Except she wasn't screaming lmao.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kaida was crying like this : https://media.giphy.com/media/eHekyNso61EqY/giphy.gif Except she wasn't screaming lmao.)


(oh my god xp)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kaida was crying like this : https://media.giphy.com/media/eHekyNso61EqY/giphy.gif Except she wasn't screaming lmao.)



(There goes the fresh water problem)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Ugh I have to go for a few hours... see you guys soon!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(SOMEBODY TALJ ABOUT M8 MOTHER)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'm glad your mother is dead!" Aki yelled, insensitively and angrily.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'm glad your mother is dead!" Aki yelled, insensitively and angrily.



(what the **** xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(YOU ASKEF FOR IT XD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (YOU ASKEF FOR IT XD)



(never mind.)


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Username: Sugarella
Name: Ami
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler:  










Race: Aegalish
Magical Ability: creating force fields
Personality: She is very fierce when it comes to things she needs to fight with. She is also very competitive.
Other: N/A​


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Username: Sugarella
> Name: Ami
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...



I cannot accept that. No one in this RP can be that OP to be straight up invulnerable to physical damage.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I cannot accept that. No one in this RP can be that OP to be straight up invulnerable to physical damage.



ok I'll edit it. i got it from a stupid generator because I'm not smart


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Username: Sugarella
> Name: Ami
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...



Ill accept it, as long as she can't hold it up and use it for long amounts of time, and needs a break between force fields.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ill accept it, as long as she can't hold it up and use it for long amounts of time, and needs a break between force fields.



I will make sure of that.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Someone has a crush on me in the tags lmao 'Ajay I hav a crush on u')


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

well mostly everyone's gone so yeahh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Yeah, for now. Timezones n crap are stupid.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

hello can I join again? :3

username: <-
Name:Monokuma
Age: 18
Appearance: 



Spoiler:  




(She's the girl)

(When as bear)


Race:Boarazion
Magical Abolity; Can inflict temporary amnesia-inducing migraines
Personality; She is both sadistic and also kind-which aids her in many ways.
Other:hope I can join this late!


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

yup. I think I'll start rping after school tomorrow


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hello can I join again? :3
> 
> username: <-
> Name:Monokuma
> ...



I'll accept most of it, other than the bear; the Bears mostly look normal.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'll accept most of it, other than the bear; the Bears mostly look normal.



Sure, that's fine, but can her fur be grey?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah. That's fine. Lemme add her in.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yeah. That's fine. Lemme add her in.



Awesome! Thanks a lot c:
psst, can I just bump into a character to start?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! Thanks a lot c:
> psst, can I just bump into a character to start?



Go ahead


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

ignore


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(They're in the mountains XD)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

I flopped down on the soft snow and opened up my book.
However in the distance I noticed the distinct appearances of...the other races??
"What the hell are they doing in Boarazion territory?!? An attack???"
I thought to my slepf, and jumped off the cliff, my hoodie forming a parachute. I fell in front of a few people, and pretended to be wounded.

"Help....someone..." I wheased.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki heard someone speak, very slightly. He quietly snuck towards the sound.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

"Please....mister..." I rasped as her approached.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Lmao her)

He walked up to her and picked her up, taking her to the lake. "Tell me, what's wrong?"


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Lmao her)
> 
> He walked up to her and picked her up, taking her to the lake. "Tell me, what's wrong?"


"I fell from the mountaintop.... I don't think I can walk!" I protested, and "accidentally hit him in the head", triggering my
Magic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"....what's going on?" Why am I carrying you? And why do I have so a big headache?" He wondered out loud. He gently put the girl down.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "....what's going on?" Why am I carrying you? And why do I have so a big headache?" He wondered out loud. He gently put the girl down.



I laughed, and bounced up, switching forms.
"Upupu...you feel right into my trap, little birdy!"
I turned serious.
"Why are you invading Boarazion territory, Aki, ruler of the Aegalish?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"What? Who am I?" He said, confused.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "What? Who am I?" He said, confused.




"Heee heee....looks like this bear has caught a *cute* little pheasant!" I laughed some more, grinding my foot into his chest.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2015)

"FRICK I PEED ALL OF THE CABINET" I screamed in disarray. "I HAD ASPARAGUS THIS MORNING AS WELL!!! MY MOM IS GUNNA KILL MEEEEEE!!!". Ding heard my cry from the bathroom and hurriedly finished his business. "Norman, are you okay?" he said as he sprinted towards me with great ferocity. "It's over... it's all over..." I whispered as I brought the 9mm to my left temple. "Goodbye cruel world!" "BOOOOM". "DING, NOOOOOO!". "I always loved you Norman, don't forget me... I'll see you in elysium..." From that moment on, Norman devoted his life to good will because of his friends sacrifice, and eventually purchased the corporation now known as Google. The end.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

(ok i guess I'll hop in)

Ami woke up from her slumber. She slowly started walking to find other people. _Where is everyone,_ she thought. She just kept on walking to find others.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He suddenly regained his memory.
"What was that?"


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He suddenly regained his memory, and dropped her into the lake.
> "What was that?"



(um how did he put her in the lake she's pinned him to the ground and bears strength > birds usually...)


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Now Ami was slowly getting closer to the people. She saw a boy and a girl. "Hello.", Ami said, as she sat down.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Oh shoot didn't see that lmao, editing my post)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Edited, sorry.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He suddenly regained his memory.
> "What was that?"



I sighed, getting impatient.
"Aki, ruler of the _pigeons._ Why are you in Boarazion territory?!?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Pieri got up as she her cut was shrinking down. "Goddammit, Where's Aki now?" Pieri wandered off the cave looking for him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pigeons?" He said, annoyed.
"I am here because food is scarce all over." He turned into his eagle form. Due to being much smaller, he slowly started to try and wiggle out.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Pigeons?" He said, annoyed.
> "I am here because food is scarce all over." He turned into his eagle form. Due to being much smaller, he slowly started to try and wiggle out.


I turned back, and grabbed his wing.
"So you think we're gonna give up our food? *** off! We have our own famine to deal with!" 
With that, I slung him into the lake, and turned to the girl.
"Why are you here?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He turned back into human and floated back up. He turned into his eagle form and flew high up, then dived, talon first to the Boazerion.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He turned back into human and floated back up. He turned into his eagle form and flew high up, then dived, talon first to the Boazerion.



I nimbly doges, and my red eye shined.
"Oh you're done for, birdy."
I readied my claws, and lunged at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki did a midair u-turn, go over the bear. He flew at the bear with the speed of a cheetah. _I doubt you can dodge this, but to distract you.._ He let out a terrifying and horrible screech.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo's eyes opened to find Aki gone. 
"Goddammit, where is he?" She muttered to herself. She slowly got up and went out of the cave to look for him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He turned back human. "You aren't worth the trouble." He said, straight to her face. He left her alone and started walking back to the cave.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She kept walking along in the snow. She was still weak from last night and couldn't be bothered to fly.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He turned back human. "You aren't worth the trouble." He said, straight to her face. He left her alone and started walking back to the cave.


"Not so fast..." I grabbed his scarf, and pulled him back.
"With a single touch, I can wipe your head. You'd better do what I say, got it?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I can, or.." He unraveled his scarf and turned into an eagle, flying into a high altitude.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked up and saw an eagle soaring through the sky. Her eyes widened, and she recognized the bird from before. "I swear to God, you're dead freaking meat, Aki."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He flew down, spinning and flying at high speeds once again, letting out a terrible screech.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She waved her arms up to him, trying to signal that she was there. "Aki! What do you think you were doing?!" She yelled.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He flew down, spinning and flying at high speeds once again, letting out a terrible screech.



I was set ill holding his scarf. So I lit a match and held his scarf above it.
"Disobey, and the scarf gets it!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He dove straight for the Boazerion girl, gaining speed as he went.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I was set ill holding his scarf. So I lit a match and held his scarf above it.
> "Disobey, and the scarf gets it!"



(Perfect XD)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He dove straight for the Boazerion girl, gaining speed as he went.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I jumped out of the way, and inched the scarf nearer.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nearly crashing, he swooped around and headed for her.
(Something has to hit or else he isn't giving up.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

'Is that a Boazerion?' She wondered. 'This is why you don't go out of the cave without me, idiot.' She stretched her arms and sighed deeply. She morphed into an eagle and flew into a tree nearby in case she needed to help.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

"Whoopsies!" I dropped the flaming scarf onto the floor.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki smiled. He picked up the flaming scarf and dragged it through the lake. He u-turned again and went for her, not giving up.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki smiled. He picked it up and dragged it through the lake. He u-turned again and went for her, not giving up.



I sighed, and simply pointed my finger at him, triggering Migrane


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

'Yes! This is my chance!' Ririchiyo thought. She dove for the girl and pulled her hair as hard as she could.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He felt a weird paining sensation in his head, and crashed talon-first into the Boazerion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Remember what I said, btw evvie. Something has to hit.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

I clicked the other bird out of the way, and slammed my claws into his hand, causing blood to spill out. I yelled to the other bird.
"Why are you attacking *me, in my own territory???* It's against the code of conduct!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Evvie! That is far too OP! If this made ANY sense, she would be deeply affected by those talons! That is one warning.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Evvie! That is far too OP! If this made ANY sense, she would be deeply affected by those talons! That is one warning.)


(In confused. Are you talking about Bloob's attack, or mine to you?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo screeched and turned back into human form as she fell. She stared at the bear with slight irritation and winced as she got back up. "I hope you know being kicked off isn't any fun." She muttered. She ran up behind the bear and punched it on its head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> (In confused. Are you talking about Bloob's attack, or mine to you?)



(Yours; I have said it twice; something has to land and be painful.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo screeched and turned back into human form as she fell. She stared at her bloody hand and glared. "Jeez, that actually freaking hurt." She ran up behind the bear and punched its head from the back.



(I didn't attack you, I just kicked you off me? The claws were at Sparrow)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Yours; I have said it twice; something has to land and be painful.)



(that's why I clawed you in the hand?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> (I didn't attack you, I just kicked you off me? The claws were at Sparrow)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(No, one of our attacks has to land on you. I know, I sound a bit cold hearted and rude with this, but we have to keep this fair for all.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Oh, I see! You put 'other bird' in the sentence, so I assumed it was me. I'll change it now.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (No, one of our attacks has to land on you. I know, I sound a bit cold hearted and rude with this, but we have to keep this fair for all.)



(Oh! Sorry, you didn't tell me ;v; DISREGARD CLAWS, just say I kicked Bloob out the way)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Thank you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"There is no code of conduct here; this is war! I was only here peacefully; if you had left me, we wouldn't be in this situation."


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo screeched and turned back into human form as she fell. She stared at the bear with slight irritation and winced as she got back up. "I hope you know being kicked off isn't any fun." She muttered. She ran up behind the bear and punched it on its head.



"Oh for goodness sake. This is my own territory, and you birds are invading it. I actually have a physical right to attack you!" I told her, as camly as I could with a huge bump on my head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Oh for goodness sake, what sort of food do you think we would find in the forest! There isn't any other morsel in our forest, at the moment!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Oh, good for you. You have a "physical right" to attack us. Do you think I care?" She scowled at the girl.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Oh for goodness sake, what sort of food do you think we would find in the forest! There isn't any other morsel in our forest, at the moment!"



"Well deal with it! We live on mountains-it's hard finding food on our own!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Oh, good for you. You have a "physical right" to attack us. Do you think I care?" She scowled at the girl.



"Well you should, since I don't go around attacking your territories!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"You're beard! At least you can easily hunt!"


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "You're beard! At least you can easily hunt!"



(I'm beard?)

"You guys can fly-we have to walk!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(WHAT THE **** AUTOCORRECT XD)

You guys are the better hunters! The area is treed; it's far too had to see, even with acute vision!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Oh, because walking is _so_ hard." Ririchiyo rolled her eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

*The Goddess*

The Goddess spoke to the three of them.
"Heed my warning! I will remove you three from this land if you do not stop fighting! Even you, leader of the Aegalish!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at the sky, shocked. "Ugh, sorry." She murmured.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Thank you, Goddess." He said.

"Ririchiyo; lets go."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(I'm back!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"We're still in the middle of nowhere. I guess we could fly up, but it's kind of cloudy. It'd be hard to see."
(Hi Pocky!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida opened her eyes. "Huh?" _I must have past out. Probably from all that crying aha. Aki Pieri?_ "AKI PIERI?" She called.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I know me way there." He said. "Follow me." He turned into an eagle and cruised on the air.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She came out from the cave. _Oh great now I'm lost in this unknown territory._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Alright, whatever you say." She turned back into an eagle and flew off after him.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"PIERI" She screamed, she knew that girl would be here somewhere. "PIERI YOU BETTER FIND ME"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He heard yelling. "Kaida, I'm coming!" He yelled back, speeding up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida heard the faint sound of Aki's voice. Her eyes lit up with excitment, she waved her arms around hoping he could see her better.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

'This... isn't the direction of the forest.' Ririchiyo thought, getting nervous. However, she wouldn't be able to find the forest by herself. So she kept following Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"The forest is what you wanted? I'm going back to the cave to get Kaida."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yup, I thought we were going home. Might as well stop by the cave while we're at it."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida was smiling. _I knew Aki wouldn't forget about me._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Might be something we need." He said, landed in front of the cave and turned human.
"Kaida!" He smiled, and gave her a hug.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She hugged him back. "Thanks for coming back for me, I thought I'd be lost here for a long time!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah, 'something we need', eh?" Ririchiyo said, raising an eyebrow. She felt a little uncomfortable in the whole lovey-dovey situation. "Well, I'll just, um, excuse myself." She said, slowly backing out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'll never forget you." He smiled.
"So, how are we going to do this? Am I going to try and fly you there?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I could run while you fly, it should be easy enough."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

When Ririchiyo finally was out of that stuffy cave, she ran through the snow, enjoying the cool air. She noticed her hair was messier ever since the fight with the Boazerion. Frowning slightly, she put it back down in it's natural straight state and combed through it with her fingers. She walked on.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Could work; sure you won't get tired?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"If I get tired I'll yell up to you guys, and maybe then I could grab onto you? Pieri was able to support my weight, so you should be able too."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

As she walked, she noticed that it seemed she was circling around and around, seeing the same trees in the same spot. "Did I always get lost this easily?" She muttered to herself, rubbing her arms as she was rather cold. She turned into an eagle and flew off, in an attempt to find her way back home.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Okay, let's go." He said, he ran out, shifted into an eagle and was off.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She turned into Welvish and ran after him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He flew on for a bit, before flying through a thick cloud without realizing it. From below, he couldn't be seen.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida lost sight of Aki. "Aki! I can't see you anymore!" She yelled. She kept running, thinking he was still flying.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Oh God. Where the hell am I?" Ririchiyo murmured. The clouds were making it hard to see. She narrowed her eyes and focused, but couldn't see a thing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He couldn't hear anything, he couldn't see much either. He was flying through a dark cloud, and the moisture in the air started to bring him down. He lost speed and started falling.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki! Where are you?" She cried, the fog was getting heavy on the ground aswell she couldn't see a thing; she stopped running.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She was slowly descending. Her wings were dampening and she screeched. 'I don't want to have another day like yesterday!'


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He got out of the cloud and realized he was in fog and also fighting a strong turbulence.
"Oh no!" He yelled, loudly, his voice running throughout the mountains. He was carried back by the turbulence.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida ran through the fog, desperately looking for Aki. She yelled his name along the way.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

The wind was hard against her, her wings damp, and she was desperately trying to stay up. She gave up, thinking, 'What's the point?' She fell, a little brownish bullet hurting towards the Earth.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki fell as well, badly injured. His wings were to damp to fly.

"Will we ever make it out of these horrid mountains?" He sighed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

The wind was pushing her back, she stumbled and rolled backwards many times. "Ugh! These mountains give me nothing but grief!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He yelled up into the air. "Kaida, Ririchiyo, can to hear me?! Follow my voice!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida heard something, however it was so faint she thought it was the wind. She rolled into a tree "Ouch! What the heck is going on here?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(GUYS WHERE DO I START? AM I STILL IN THE CAVE?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(It's gift out, there's lots of turbulence and Kaida, Ririchiyo and Aki are lost in the mountains. You should probably start in the cave.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo had broken a bone in eagle form. Wings _don't_ look like that, right? As she reverted back to human form, she noticed it was gone, but she had a bad sprain on her arm. 'If I fell, maybe Aki did as well.' She thought. 
"Aki!" She screamed, "Aki's girlfriend! Can either of you hear me?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Anyone?!" He screamed, loudly. "Please, hear me!!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She heard faint yelling. She couldn't tell who it was. "Aki? Aki's girlfriend?!" She yelled. 
She didn't care if it was a Boarzerion. 'Better go down fighting than rotting away here.' She thought.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's gift out, there's lots of turbulence and Kaida, Ririchiyo and Aki are lost in the mountains. You should probably start in the cave.)



(Okay.)
"U-Ugh...Kaida? Aki? Where are you?!" Pieri got up and looked outside. "Dammit, It's to gift out here."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida screamed at the top of her lungs "PLEASE IF YOU CAN HEAR ME HELP! THE WIND IS TOO STRONG!" She was getting frustsrated.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida screamed at the top of her lungs "PLEASE IF YOU CAN HEAR ME HELP! THE WIND IS TOO STRONG!" She was getting frustsrated.



"K-Kaida?!" Pieri went out to yell out: "Kaida! Where are you!?" The winds started to blow Pieri off the mountains.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

He tried flying again; the wind carried him, far away from the mountains. He landed at a whole different place, none which he had ever seen. It looked like a coastline and was oddly warm.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo tried to transform again, but her arm couldn't handle the strain. "Okay, you've gotta think." She said to herself. It was silent for a moment. Then, her eyes widened. 'Just _run_.'


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Pieri?! I'm over by the tall tree!" She called out grasping onto the tree, so she doesn't get blown away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Hello?" He yelled.
(New area found; the coastline. Adding this too the news and list of areas.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo flew up for a second. It was painful, but she had to see which was the forest was. She swiftly weaved through the trees, relying on pure eyesight to guide her through the hazy maze.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Pieri?! I'm over by the tall tree!" She called out grasping onto the tree, so she doesn't get blown away.



Pieri transformed into her owl form, But the winds blew her into a tree. "Ack!" Pieri said was her wing cracked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo took a few detours that she thought would 'help' get her to the forest faster.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Her bare paws started to slip away "Ack!" She dug her claws into the rough bark, "Pieri it isn't safe we have to get out of here!" She called over to her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo didn't end up in the forest. She was somewhere. Somewhere sunny, at least. And she _hated_ it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Her bare paws started to slip away "Ack!" She dug her claws into the rough bark, "Pieri it isn't safe we have to get out of here!" She called over to her.



"Trying to get over Kaida!" Pieri flew where Kaida was. "Kaida! Hold on tight to the branch!" Pieri tried to fly over there but the winds blew her off again into a tree. "Ack! Goddammit, Winds!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Did she end up at the coastline?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(btw, my ipad died. so i'm using the wii u broswer, expect longer posts okay?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Yup c: Exploring new places is fun, so wynaut?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (btw, my ipad died. so i'm using the wii u broswer, expect longer posts okay?)



(Yay!)

Kaida's claws slipped she flew right onto Pieri's face. "Owww..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Ririchiyo was walking, trying to make heads or tails of her surroundings. It was warm and she was right next to the sea. Her eye twitched as she saw the cool ocean waves splash around in the hot sun.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yay!)
> 
> Kaida's claws slipped she flew right onto Pieri's face. "Owww..."



Pieri started to grab Kaida by her back, Pieri put her down saying: "That hurt! Oww..." Pieri got up. "Where's Aki?" Pieri asked Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I was running after him, because we were leaving this place and the fog thickened, I lost track of his voice and have no idea where he is now. I tried running but the wind blew me away." She replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

_Somehow_, she ended up knee deep in the ocean, feeling the sand swish below the water. She held her shoes and socks with her hands. Humming to herself, she walked around and tried to find other signs of life.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Thee look of the coastline is now on the first post. Open all the spoilers, and the page gets really long XD)

Aki looked around for a bit. He couldn't find any sort of life. He just saw splashing water. _Well, I am thirsty._ He thought. He ran up to the water and took a handful.
_Its salty..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I was running after him, because we were leaving this place and the fog thickened, I lost track of his voice and have no idea where he is now. I tried running but the wind blew me away." She replied.



"Hmm...Well, We need to find him." _Wolfs started to look at Kaida, The started to get ready to attack._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She turned into human form "Hopefully I'll be heavier this way. Where do you think we should start?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

The water felt blissfully cool and she walked around, kicking water and enjoying the sea breeze. 'What a different feel from the mountains.' She thought, smiling to herself.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She turned into human form "Hopefully I'll be heavier this way. Where do you think we should start?"



_The wolfs threw it self at Kaida, With there mouth opened._ "Kaida! Watch out!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

She howled in pain. She was bit, she grabbed the wolf by the neck after it let go the chunk of her skin.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Hello?" Aki decided to say. He found himself swimming in the water a little while later.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She howled in pain. She was bit, she grabbed the wolf by the neck after it let go the chunk of her skin.



"Kaida!" Pieri looked around where she was, She found the stick. "Take this *******!" Pieri grabbed the stick and pummeled the wolf.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

She started lazily drifting in the water along the side of the beach. 'When is the last time I've actually relaxed?' She thought, 'It must have been a while.'


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"Thanks Pieri." Kaida smiled at her. Kaida ripped a piece of her dress to tie around her leg tight to stop her wound from bleeding. She then covered the wound with another piece of cloth. "We have to go now!" She pulled Pieri's hand and started walking.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(YOOOO we're almost at 100 pgs )

He realized how warm this water was, especially compared to the storms and the water in the mountains. The waves were calming. It slowly started to drizzle, only lightly. Any dog or turbulence started to light up.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

As Ririchiyo swam along, she saw a dark figure in the water. She couldn't tell who it was, but she started swimming up to them to see who they were.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki started treading water. His happiness was replaced by worry. "How did Kaida fair?" He said, quietly.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Thanks Pieri." Kaida smiled at her. Kaida ripped a piece of her dress to tie around her leg tight to stop her wound from bleeding. She then covered the wound with another piece of cloth. "We have to go now!" She pulled Pieri's hand and started walking.


"Woah!" Pieri started running with Kaida, "Is the wolfs gone?!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Woah!" Pieri started running with Kaida, "Is the wolfs gone?!"



[Are the wolves*, or Is the wolf*)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Woah!" Pieri started running with Kaida, "Is the wolfs gone?!"



"I think so. We should be safe."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I think so. We should be safe."



"Okay, Were safe..." Pieri stopped running.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah, it's... Aki? What's he doing here?" She muttered. She quickly got out of the water, slipped her shoes on, and started walking towards him.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Okay, Were safe..." Pieri stopped running.



(Not sure how long you want to walk until something happens.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aki looked to his side. "Ririchiyo?" He got up. "Oh thank the Goddess you're safe!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Not sure how long you want to walk until something happens.)



(Yeah. Let's totally spawn a giant out of nowhere. Or a titan from SOTC.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Yeah. Let's totally spawn a giant out of nowhere. Or a titan from SOTC.)



(Lmao no thanks xD.)

Kaida kept walking. "I hope you don't mind me asking but, how did your mother die?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah, Aki!" She said. "How did you get here?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I tried flying again; the wind brought me here. I never even knew this place existed..did you?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Lmao no thanks xD.)
> 
> Kaida kept walking. "I hope you don't mind me asking but, how did your mother die?"



"When, I was 7. A man came into our house with a dagger and he stabbed my arm, After that. My mother pushed me down and The man stabbed her cheek then, Stabbed her stomach. I love you so much was her last words." Pieri started sobbing, "I wish it didn't happen.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"No. My sense of direction is just that bad." She said bitterly. "What do we do from here? Try to find  the forest?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "When, I was 7. A man came into our house with a dagger and he stabbed my arm, After that. My mother pushed me down and The man stabbed her cheek then, Stabbed her stomach. I love you so much was her last words." Pieri started sobbing, "I wish it didn't happen.."



Kaida put her arm around Pieri. "I never had a mother or father. If I did it was when I was really small and couldn't remember them."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'd rather explore here for a bit; see if there's any sign of civilization."

(Public vote; would anyone like to see a new race?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Mayyyybbeee.) 
Ririchiyo sighed. "Sure, why not? Lead the way."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

(Sure!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida put her arm around Pieri. "I never had a mother or father. If I did it was when I was really small and couldn't remember them."



"Father wasn't better eihter, He was abusive, beat me and...oh god, I can't say anymore." Pieri started to fall and sob.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Father wasn't better eihter, He was abusive, beat me and...oh god, I can't say anymore." Pieri started to fall and sob.



(Jeez, this is depressing!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Father wasn't better eihter, He was abusive, beat me and...oh god, I can't say anymore." Pieri started to fall and sob.



She sat down next to Pieri. Hugging her "Shhh... It's alright you don't have to tell me anymore."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Jeez, this is depressing!)



(I was gonna put more, But it was inappropriate and I don't want a warning.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Alright then.." Aki said, unsure of himself. "Maybe we'll find new civilization; you never know." He uttered.

He walked around a bunch; couldn't really find anything. Just the same salty water.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She sat down next to Pieri. Hugging her "Shhh... It's alright you don't have to tell me anymore."



Pieri's cut started to grow bigger and bigger. "My arm! It's happening again! Ngh!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"What is this thing? Once we find the others, we have to get to the bottom of this, shall I start crying again?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'd rather explore here for a bit; see if there's any sign of civilization."
> 
> *(Public vote; would anyone like to see a new race?)*



what about you, Emi?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "What is this thing? Once we find the others, we have to get to the bottom of this, shall I start crying again?"



"Don't cry, Just get find the others." Pieri got up and transformed into an owl, "Hoot!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'll grab onto your leg, alright?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

(Sparro, Should there be a colossus? )

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> "I'll grab onto your leg, alright?"



"O-Ok..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Great. We need to focus on getting back. There's nothing here." Ririchiyo said, a hand on her hip.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro, Should there be a colossus? )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(That game made m cry. Also Emi, ANSWER THE DAMN QUESTION; NEW RACE OR NOT?!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

"I'll turn into my welvish form first to make it easier for you," She did so and grabbed onto Pieri "Okay! Ready now!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Let's go then." He sighed. He didn't want to leave this oasis.
"Are you hurt in any way?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"I think I might have sprained my wrist when I fell again. Why? Are you hurt?" she asked.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I'll turn into my welvish form first to make it easier for you," She did so and grabbed onto Pieri "Okay! Ready now!"



"Ok, Let's go."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Can you fly?" He asked. "If you can't, I'll try and carry you."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (That game made m cry. Also Emi, ANSWER THE DAMN QUESTION; NEW RACE OR NOT?!)



(I have an idea, What about that race is almost extinct and only a few can be that Race, So yes!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Yeah, but it feels like it's on fire when I do." She said, glaring at her arm for being so useless.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida held on tight.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I have an idea, What about that race is almost extinct and only a few can be that Race, So yes!)



(Yeah; that was mostly what I was thinking. I'll start thinking of ideas for a new race. I'm thinking of a more advanced civilization that started to rot away.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We can always try. If it's too much, I'll carry you." He said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

"Ah, no carrying necessary." She said, looking away. "I'll try flying, though." But when Ririchiyo attempted to flap her wings, she immediately fell down, screeching in pain until she became a human again. 
"Yeah, flying's not an option."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida held on tight.



Pieri started to fly, "Aki! Where are you?" Pieri flew where Aki was.

(Where are you? Sparro?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida felt the wind blow through her fur. _This is what freedom feels like._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(A new area no one should know about; the coastline.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida felt the wind blow through her fur. _This is what freedom feels like._



"So, Where is Aki?" Pieri asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Heads up, taking a shower, will be back in 10-20 minutes. Sorry!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "So, Where is Aki?" Pieri asked.



"I don't know, look down below us! What is this place?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I don't know, look down below us! What is this place?"



"I don't know, But i'm going down!" Pieri flew down where she saw Aki with some girl.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(I'm back! Sorry about that!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(How'd they find it so fast? I thought they were lost in the mountains.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida jumped out of Pieri's grip. (Still in the air mind you lmao) _Hehe this should be fun!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (How'd they find it so fast? I thought they were lost in the mountains.)



(Tbh this is all emi)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(I'm so confused :') Can someone inform me of what's happening?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(They found Aki and Ririvhiyo, but I'm trying to see if I can get them to like not for now)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (They found Aki and Ririvhiyo, but I'm trying to see if I can get them to like not for now)



(I see! Thanks for telling me!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida jumped out of Pieri's grip. (Still in the air mind you lmao) _Hehe this should be fun!_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Pieri transformed back into a human, Falling down.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

(What if Ririchiyo fell in love with Aki? That would turn into a mess fast XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (What if Ririchiyo fell in love with Aki? That would turn into a mess fast XD)



(Kaida omg kaida would just like die.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

(Uh, that would be bad XD In so many ways. What if Aki fell in love with Ririchiyo? That'd be the worst case scenario)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Uh, that would be bad XD)



(DO IT)

Aki walked in, paying no attention to the people who decided to fall out of the sky.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Aki? Where are you?" Pieri walked though the mysterious place.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaida fell into the bushes anyway. _Heh worth it._ Her body began to ache.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Pieri's cut started to grow again, "Damn this cut..." Pieri started walking though the place.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida began crawling after Pieri. _Ahahaahaaa_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Never, you fiend!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He heard the faint sound of bushes rumbling and then Pieri's faint voice. _There goes my relaxation.._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Never, you fiend!)



(Nooooooooo! Do it! Trust me, it'll make everything more interesting!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Who is that?" Ririchiyo asked, getting slightly nervous.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida decided to stop following Pieri, she saw waves crashing against the beach and decided to investigate.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida began crawling after Pieri. _Ahahaahaaa_



"What the hell is wrong her?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "What the hell is wrong her?"



(She broke a couple bones from the fall, remember she fall flat on the ground.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "What the hell is wrong her?"



(FIX YOUR GRAMMAR, DAMNIT!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Nooo, my character's heart would slowly break into pieces! ;-; I can't do that to her!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (FIX YOUR GRAMMAR, DAMNIT!)



(*dammit)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (*dammit)



(Nope, spelt that right.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't know..but I feel like I recognize the figure." He said, quietly.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida went by the water and turned into human form. She took off her boots and dipped her feet into the warm water, _Ahhh this feels nice. I should wash out my bite mark._ She untied the cloth covering it and washed it out, not realizing the water was salty, her cut began to sting.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Why don't we just ask who they are?" Ririchiyo said, staring at where the noise had come from.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Nooo, my character's heart would slowly break into pieces! ;-; I can't do that to her!)



(Trust me; everything will be more fun after it.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't really think I want too.." He said. He watched one of the people dip their feet in water.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Trust me; everything will be more fun after it.)



(You don't want to see what I have planned for this xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Bleh. Fine. It'll be slow, though. Although, Pocky's comment isn't reassuring me)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Bleh. Fine. It'll be slow, though.)



(I could care less; just do it XD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida went by the water and turned into human form. She took off her boots and dipped her feet into the warm water, _Ahhh this feels nice. I should wash out my bite mark._ She untied the cloth covering it and washed it out, not realizing the water was salty, her cut began to sting.



"Woah! Are you okay!? Pieri grabbed her strap and tied it around her wound.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Woah! Are you okay!? Pieri grabbed her strap and tied it around her wound.



"I'm fine it just stung a little" She bit her lip trying to hold back the pain.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Oh, one of the people is Pieri." He said. "Not the one dipping her feet in the water."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Pocky, pls don't harm/hurt Ririchiyo. ;-


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I'm fine it just stung a little" She bit her lip trying to hold back the pain.



"Are you sure?" Pieri asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"I know who the other one is." She said, staring intently at the girl dipping her feet in the water. "She's the one who's eyes I threatened to rip out, right?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pocky, pls don't harm/hurt Ririchiyo. ;-



(Oh no not Ririchiyo! I'd never do that to your chari shes too precious, some _else_ it going to be emotionally rekt. (Guess who? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "Are you sure?" Pieri asked.



She nodded, and put her boot back on. She started to walk along the shoreline thinking about things.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Yours? I'm so dense when it comes to these things xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Oh, Kaida?" He paused for a moment.
"Kaida!" He yelled, and sprinted to her. He jumped beside her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yours? I'm so dense when it comes to these things xD)



(Yay you got it! I'd tell you more, but I don't want to spoil it. MAYBE I'll only tell you I don't want anyone else to know.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> "Oh, Kaida?" He paused for a moment.
> "Kaida!" He yelled, and sprinted to her. He jumped beside her.



"Ah Aki! You scared me" She smiled. "What is this place?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Oh no not Ririchiyo! I'd never do that to your chari shes too precious, some _else_ it going to be emotionally rekt. (Guess who? ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



nvm


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Tell me! I love spoilers!) 
"How on earth did you two get here? Who are you?" Ririchiyo asked, looking at the other girl as she crossed her arms.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Don't know." He said. "He turbulence carried me here. It's some sort of coastline; doesn't seem to host any sort of civilization."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Don't know." He said. "He turbulence carried me here. It's some sort of coastline; doesn't seem to host any sort of civilization."



"Weird, Pieri brought me here."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

"Hellooo, I'm here?" Pieri said to Aki.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Tell me! I love spoilers!)
> "How on earth did you two get here? Who are you?" Ririchiyo asked, looking at the other girl as she crossed her arms.



(PMed you!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"It's a beautiful place." He said, watching the sun go down.
"Were you hurt at all before?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (PMed you!)



(I wanna know too ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, hi." He said, unenthusiastically to Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Hey, have you guys seen any other signs of life?" She asked the two other girls. "All that seems to be here is endless beach."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "It's a beautiful place." He said, watching the sun go down.
> "Were you hurt at all before?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(No man its really sad xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "It's a beautiful place." He said, watching the sun go down.
> "Were you hurt at all before?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



"Nobody cares about me... Anyways... Who's that girl?" Pieri asked.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Hey, have you guys seen any other signs of life?" She asked the two other girls. "All that seems to be here is endless beach."



"Nope!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (No man its really sad xD)



Pfft. I'm the king of sad.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "It's a beautiful place." He said, watching the sun go down.
> "Were you hurt at all before?"


"Yes I was attacked by a wolf, but I am fine" She looked at the cloth on her leg.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Pfft. I'm the king of sad.



(No, it's seriously depressing ;-


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Nobody cares about me... Anyways... Who's that girl?" Pieri asked.



"Another Aegalish. She's a friend. Just don't annoy her."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (No, it's seriously depressing ;-



(I've seen a lot more sad in my life than you think; I'm tougher than you think.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"What do we do now?" Ririchiyo asked, "Does anyone have food for a barbecue? I still have fluid in my lighter."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (I've seen a lot more sad in my life than you think; I'm tougher than you think.)



(I believe you, it's just, then it would only be Emi (that's part of this particular story arc) that doesn't know!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"I don't have much, I'm sorry."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Another Aegalish. She's a friend. Just don't annoy her."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Okay then..." Pieri started coughing violently "So, Do you know about the colossus? Pieri asked Aki,


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Will I had to keep stripping down so we have something to light?" Aki said, taking of his undershirt..again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "Okay then..." Pieri started coughing violently "So, Do you know about the colossus? Pieri asked Aki,



(Rlly Emi)

"What?" He said, confused.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Uh, that's okay!" Ririchiyo said, slightly blushing. "I'm sure we can use something else."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Will I had to keep stripping down so we have something to light?" Aki said, taking of his undershirt..again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(I really really want there to be a giant thing chasing us or trying to kill us.)

"Never mind, Don't worry about it." Pieri said to Aki, bumped out. "You guys need food right?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"I know!" Kaida exclaimed. She ripped off 2 inches (all the way across) from her skirt, "If you need more tell me." She smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"I have stockings that I don't really need considering it's at least 80 degrees out. I'll add that in, too." Ririchiyo said, tossing it on top of the skirt cloth. "Can anyone swim really well? They could find some fish."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can turn into an eagle and take any that I can see from the surface. That could be easier. If not, I'll swim." He said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"That's a good idea. I'd help but-" She flapped her injured arm around. "I'm a little useless right now."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can turn into an eagle and take any that I can see from the surface. That could be easier. If not, I'll swim." He said.


"You do that, I'm taking a nap." Pieri fell down snoozing to sleep.

(I'm gonna go guys, I'm tired as hell today lol. Goodnight!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He shrugged. "I'll go, don't hurt yourself. I'm clearly in the best shape."
_Because you guys can't help but hurt yourself._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Goodnight!) 
"Hey! What's that look on your face all about? It's not my fault I got hurt!" She said with a petulant look.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(WHAT THE **** IS THAT NEW YUNO TAG HOLY ****)
"Yeah yeah, I know. It's a goddamn surprise I'm not badly injured."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"I would heal you guys but I can only cry so much, I can't even heal myself!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Alright, I'm off. You too don't have too much fun without me." And with that, he turned into and eagle and soared off.
(Time to make the ship happen, Bloop.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(That Yuno tag is hilarious xD)
"Okay then. I'll get a fire started."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida nodded "You haven't told me much about yourself."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Time to make the ship happen, Bloop.)



(It's go time!)
"Yeah. My name is Ririchiyo. No nicknames unless you want to drown in your own blood. I hate most people and I'm violent as hell. What about you?" She asked, staring down the other girl.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki looked around sea level. He thought he saw one and dove down with speed. He caught it; it was just loose kelp.
_Damn.._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It's go time!)
> "Yeah. My name is Ririchiyo. I hate most people and I'm violent as hell. What about you?" She asked, staring down the other girl.



"My name is Kaida. I hate this god damn war and a bit of a cry baby."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Ah." She frowned. "Nice to meet you, I guess." She pulled back a lock of her dark hair.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Ah." She frowned. "Nice to meet you, I guess."



"Same here." She looked into the distance, the ocean was so calming.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"So, um...why do you like Aki?" Ririchiyo looked into the distance. The silence was almost deafening.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Kaida's appearance has suddenly changed. Go look at that.)

Aki dove down again, this time catching three fish. _Lucky me._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(It's like my whole world is collapsing around me, she looks so different.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"I love Aki, because when I met him I knew he was the one." She sighed. _It's so quiet.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(I know right holy crap. Her and Aki look even better together XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It's like my whole world is collapsing around me, she looks so different.)



(I didn't really like her old look.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He dove down again, catching two more. He then proceeded to circle around the area. (I won't say anything until you two are done XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He dove down again, catching two more. He then proceeded to circle around the area. (I won't say anything until you two are done XD)



(Okie lol)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"What does that mean?" Ririchiyo murmured to herself. "How can you just know?" Ririchiyo wanted Aki to come back. She felt incredibly uncomfortable with Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "What does that mean?" Ririchiyo murmured to herself. "How can you just know?" Ririchiyo wanted Aki to come back. She felt incredibly uncomfortable with Kaida.



"I just did" Kaida felt embaressed, _Why am I getting embaressed? Ugh just kill me (NOT REALLY GUYS CHILL)_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Ah. I guess that makes sense...?" Ririchiyo didn't fall in love with people. She didn't even like people. She was rather confused, but just went along with it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I just did" Kaida felt embaressed, _Why am I getting embaressed? Ugh just kill me (NOT REALLY GUYS CHILL)_



(No one got mad at you XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (No one got mad at you XD)



(I Know xD I told you I was weird!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Ah. I guess that makes sense...?" Ririchiyo didn't fall in love with people. She didn't even like people. She was rather confused, but just went along with it.



She didn't respond, she took a stick and drew a little picture in the sand.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(We need Aki back! This is just getting too uncomfortable.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Make her feel the love; she doesn't need to confess XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Make her feel the love; she doesn't need to confess XD)



(Wait is she falling in love with Aki or Kaida? I'm getting confused xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Wait is she falling in love with Aki or Kaida? I'm getting confused xD)



(Aki XD)

Satisfied with his hunt, Aki slowly began to fly back.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Aki XD)
> 
> Satisfied with his hunt, Aki slowly began to fly back.



(Good we don't need another yuno xDD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(I know! But this talk with Kaida is so awkward.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Just do it and Aki can land XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Ugh, fine)
'Wait, I _want_ Aki back?! I don't like him, do I?' Ririchiyo thought to herself. 'That's never been the case! Unless... that was the case from the beginning.' 
Ririchiyo started to internally panic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki flew back. "Successful trip!" He said happily.
"Has the fire started?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"Aki your back!" She got up and hugged him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Hi, Kaida!" He said happily.
"I'm tired." He said. "Let's get these fish cooking!" He showed 5.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"Alright! That's a lot of fish." She took one and stabbed a stick into it. She roasted it over the fire.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"U-uh, yeah, the fire's started." She stammered. Her eyes widened. She doesn't stammer! She never stammers! "I-I'll take those f-fish." She snatched the rest out of his hands and walked away quickly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He started happily cooking his, too.
_I wonder what they were taking about.._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

(Omg so much happens whenever I'm asleep xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

She roasted hers with clear uneasiness in her eyes, her hands slightly trembling. 'He has an unofficial girlfriend!' She thought, 'It's not like he likes me!'


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"...my fish!" He yelled out unhappily. "She took my fish. Damn."

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Omg so much happens whenever I'm asleep xD)



(Did you read the news board at the front?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She looked at Aki. "Well you can have mine."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"No. Eat yours. I'll be fine."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Ah, d-do you want this back?" She asked nervously. She thrust the fish at him, accidentally dropping it in the process.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida nodded watching Ririchiyo, she was getting an uneasy feeling about something, she couldn't put her finger on it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He sighed. "What am I going to do with you?" He laughed. He took the fallen fish.
"Thanks."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida then looked away at the horizon again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Sorry!" She said and quickly went back to where she was sitting. She ate as fast as possible and stood up. 
"Um, I think I'll go on to a walk." She took a deep breath and turned back. "I just want to clear my head."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Alright." He yelled to her.
[/I]She's acting strange..[/I]


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "...my fish!" He yelled out unhappily. "She took my fish. Damn."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Yeah. I've just been reading through what I missed. Are you actually going to add a new race for the coastline? (If so can I make a character in the new race? I've been meaning to make a second character for a while anyway since Jaiden doesn't reslly have much to do besides follow others around))


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida laid her head against Aki's arm. She had a sad look on her face. _I hope Ririchiyo is alright.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Yeah. I've just been reading through what I missed. Are you actually going to add a new race for the coastline? (If so can I make a character in the new race? I've been meaning to make a second character for a while anyway since Jaiden doesn't reslly have much to do besides follow others around))



(I might. It'll make things more interesting.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki wrapped his arm around her shoulder, and watched the sunset go down.
_I wonder what's up with Ririchiyo.._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'd do fan art of this if it wasn't almost 11am and I wasn't a **** drawer XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

She walked along the beach, staring at the sunset. When she thought no one was able to see or hear her, she started to cry. She was terrified. The two closest things she had to friends and she's already messing it up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She smiled at him. "The sunset is beautiful isn't it?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"It is." He smiled back. He held her close.
"I wonder what it's like living in the sea..")
 (This is cheesy af but Idgaf)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

She came to a realization. _Just leave_. Avoid the problem! And so she did. Careful not to make noise, she slowly got up, sniffed, and morphed into a bird. She flew incredibly high so they most likely wouldn't notice her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Holy **** 20 guests)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I wonder when Ririchiyo will get back; hopefully soon, I'm somewhat worried for her. She's acting strange."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "It is." He smiled back. He held her close.
> "I wonder what it's like living in the sea..")
> (This is cheesy af but Idgaf)



(I LIVE FOR THE CHEESY MOMENTS BRAH) "It's probably wonderful, gliding along the ocean floor like nothing can stop you."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"That is pure freedom. Something I lost after being given the role of leader." He sighed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"How have you lost your freedom?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

'Ugh, no clouds.' She thought irritably. 'Not really helpful.' She didn't know, but she was easy to spot 
in the sky. 
(Shoutout to guests xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"It feels as if I now have a large weight to carry." He sighed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She took off her jacket, "Come swimming with me and experience freedom once more?" She got uo and held out her hand to him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He took off his jacket and shirt. "Let us go!" He said happily. He dived in, grabbed her foot and dragged her in too.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Ririchiyo was tired. Really tired, really quickly. She wasn't even out of the coastline. Her wing still had a dull ache from before, and she was slowly but surely going to fall and get herself even more hurt. As she descended, she let out an involuntary screech of pain and fell, turning into human as she she fell. _Goddammit, not again._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"Ah!" She laughed. She went underwater and swam. _This is wonderful._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki heard a loud screech.
_...what was that?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She heard a screech underwater, She came up "Aki did you hear that?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Ririchiyo blacked out for a couple of seconds, then came back awake. 'Still back in the coastline, huh?' She muttered


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Yeah...it sounded like an eagle's screech." He said grimly.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"I think we should check it out, where did you here it coming from?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

She quickly got back up and started limping in no particular direction. Thanks to her idiotic stunt, she had sprained her ankle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Near the mountains, south from here." He said. He got out of the water and sighed. _Goddamnit; I was actually having fun._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"Okay, I see."
(I have to go to sleep cry see you guys tomorrow!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(WHAT NO
NOT NOW
FU SCHOOL)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Am I the only one left then?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(I'm here)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Okay! Good night Pocky!)
_Faster, faster, faster!_ Ririchiyo started to freak out. "They can't know!" She muttered. She limped but didn't get far. She felt dizzy and had to sit down. "I'm a sitting duck for anyone here!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

("I'm a sitting duck" priceless XD)
He heard yelling. Something about a...duck? He kept walking to the sound.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

_Sh**! I'm so screwed!_ Ririchiyo tried to limp, but kept falling. She just sat there, anxiously anticipating what might happen.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He slowly stumble upon Ririchiyo...literally. He fell over after tripping on a tree root and saw her.
"Ririchiyo? What's wrong?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Hmm? Nothing! I was, um, just trying to give you and Kaida space!" She gave a fake smile and said, "Well, I should just be on my way..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He stopped her in her tracks. "W-Wait! Stay with us; she went to sleep. I'm about to, two."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"No, that's really okay! I'll go!" Ririchiyo turned around, facing her back to Aki. She was silently crying in form of him. 
(Wtf is this, like *so dramatic* :0)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Come on, just stay. We're all friends, right?"

(Ikr)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Uh, y-yeah, but you guys should have your nice little afternoon alone right?" Her voice trembled, "I wouldn't w-want to g-get in the w-way of that!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Its like the middle of the night." He said. "We're all sleeping in one spot; no need to be alone."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"I'll find my way back to the forest! It'll be fine!" She started to limp away, wanting to end this conversation already.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He ran to her and placed his hand on her shoulder.
"Look at you; you're hurt. It's dangerous out there, what with all the animals and stuff like that. You wouldn't have a chance; stay with us."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Get off me! God!" She shoved him off roughly and kept limping on.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Fine then; just leave the guy whose been taking care of you this entire time. It's cold out there, be careful." He said harshly, and turned around, heading to the campfire.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

(I think I need some popcorn for all of the drama that's going on xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

"Bye! I didn't ever ask for your help!" She stormed off, well, _tried_ to storm off. She gave up and fell asleep on the ground, a single tear sliding down her cheek.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I think I need some popcorn for all of the drama that's going on xD)



(This is what happens when you ask me to add in romance. It must be like a soap opera or it's just not enough. By the way, going to bed soon. Good night guys!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

_I guess you do not consider me a friend anymore, then._ He thought, and felt a tear slowly run down his cheek. He wiped it away, whilst thinking thoughts like _I don't need her._

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I think I need some popcorn for all of the drama that's going on xD)



Pass the popcorn! I want some too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gonna go off to sleep now, bye!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

(After College I might go buy some so I have some ready for later. Bye guys.)


----------



## himeki (Oct 13, 2015)

Leaving the RP since I can't keep track of the posts-I slept for 5 hours and it gained 20 pages


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

(Won't be able to post today until after 3 pm EST. I have school >;()


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Leaving the RP since I can't keep track of the posts-I slept for 5 hours and it gained 20 pages



Aight; I'll just name your character as deceased.


Hey guys I won't be on for a while; schools a *****.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

(I DON'T HAVE SCHOOL ))))))))))


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(I have school and sports practice! I won't be back until like 9:00 to 10:00pm TBTF time.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Can't post until like 3:15 PM PCT.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

(You guys are all leaving to go to school while I've just come back from college xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (You guys are all leaving to go to school while I've just come back from college xD)



(WANT TO PLAY )

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (You guys are all leaving to go to school while I've just come back from college xD)


 
WHY YOU ALWAYS LYING, WHY THE **** YOU LYING, HMMM OH MY GOD, STOP ****ING LYING


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (WANT TO PLAY )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(What?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (WANT TO PLAY )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Emi are you broken


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2015)

Can someone fill me in on what happened? 
^.^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2015)

CRI
The Yuno tags 
;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

(Going to the park to be sailor scouts with my friend xD Won't be back for a few hours.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2015)

(Did no RPing today ;-; whyyyyy)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

(I'm back but I'll wait to post until Sparro gets here.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2015)

(Where are everyone's characters at the moment?  Is everyone in the new coastline area?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Where are everyone's characters at the moment?  Is everyone in the new coastline area?)



(Kaida, Aki, Ririchiyo, and Pieri are there.)

(I'm tired guys, I'm taking a nap see you later.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone alive?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Anyone alive?



(Yes)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Damn! I'm doing homework now.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Damn! I'm doing homework now.)



(Take your time lmao.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm back! Let's do this!
Omfg the RP made it to 121 pgs in like 3 days


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Alright, I won't be able to do much since I'm going to sleep in an hour. (I'm REALLY tired.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Aw)

Aki woke up, next to Kaida.
_Are you going to wake up?_ He thought.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida woke up; her hand clutching the sand. She looked over at Aki and smiled, "Good Morning." She said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki smiled back. "Morning! How was your sleep?" He asked, happily.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

"It was good, the sand was so soft. It helped me fall asleep." She said still smiling. "What about yours?" She questioned.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"It was good, but this'll make my night better!" He smiled, and picked her up. He jumped into the water.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She screamed in delight. She laughed. "Oh Aki, you know how to make me happy." She said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Haha." He said. He let go and swam underwater.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

(If your making a new race it should be an underwater race tbh.)

She went underwater and glided gently through the water. _Ahh this is lovely, water feels so nice on your skin._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He hugged her underwater and brought them both back to the surface.
"You aren't escaping me!" He said happily, and jokingly.
(I was thinking about it)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She laughed again. "I just love this water it's so nice." She said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"I love it!" He said, and playfully tackled her into the water.

(This is like a movie XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

(xD I can just imagine it.)

She smiled and went underwater, hoping to suprise attack Aki with a hug.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He came up for a breath. _This is great!_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

She lept out of water, and hugged Aki, from behind. "Hehe, I got you!" She said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Oh no!" He laughed. "You got me!" He dove sank into the water, pretending to be knocked out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 13, 2015)

Kaida was laughing. _For once in my lifetime, I am finally happy._

(-Sigh- I have too go, bye!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Aha!" He jumped out of the water, and pushed her under with him.

_I will not let you drown; do not worry._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys! Sorry for not being on until now. Has my position changed from where it was last night?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

You flew off. It would be funny if you made Ririchiyo watch it XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Right, sorry! I'm eating dinner and will be able to post for half an hour to an hour)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Alright, that's cool. Atleast someone's active


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(I'll be able to RP for now c: what should I do since no one else is active?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(You could get Ririchiyo to come back for a moment)


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

I am here but I don't know what to do


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Get your character to the coastline; most of the active characters are there.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Okay!)
Ririchiyo woke up, her whole body aching. She got up and realized that she had healed, or at least gotten better, from the night before. _Going somewhere is better than nowhere._ She thought and went off in search of the edge of the coastline or the forest.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki finally got out of the water, after a long swim. Kaida had gone off to sleep; he was alone.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Ririchiyo kept walking and saw the coastline where she was yesterday. _Oh crap._ She couldn't see the fire, or anyone by the water.  She cautiously stepped into the soft sand and looked around. _Good, they aren't here._ That is, until she saw Aki walking by the water. Quickly, she hid behind a tree and watched.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He thought he heard noises. He ignored it and swam, this time worried.
_What happened to Ririchiyo? No..she isn't your friend. If she can't appreciate you for all you've done, she isn't your friend._
Without realizing, he started sinking into the water.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

_Ah, what's happening to him? Why is he getting deeper into the water?_ Ririchiyo didn't want to admit it, but she was worried. And yet... She didn't want to help him either. Helping would mean revealing herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He sank to the surface, not getting up. He was deep in thought. He slowly started to choke without realizing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

_God. I don't want to save him, but I suppose I should._ Ririchiyo sighed grumpily, unknowing that she was more like herself than she had been in the last few days. She walked up to the water and jumped in.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

(kk)

Ami found herself walking all the way to the coastline. She found a boy and a girl. She saw the boy slowly sinking to the water's surface. "Hold on!", she yelled. "I'll save you!" She risked getting her kimono wet, but it was worth it if she saved a life. She ran to the water and dived inside. She grabbed the boy's hand before he sank even deeper. "Are you okay?", Ami asked, dragging the boy to the shore. "What's your name? I'm Ami."

(if sparro isn't drowning I'm dead. Bloobloop are you kidding me)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He felt himself losing air. He only thought about Ririchiyi, Yuno and Kaida. He didn't know what was going on, and he closed his eyes, and his arms and legs slumpt against the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(DAMNIT WE WERE HAVING A MOMENT LMAO)


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

(sorry)

She didn't realize that the other girl was trying to save her too. "Argh.", Ami groaned. She walked away, picking up shells along the way, hoping her kimono would dry soon.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He didn't wake up, and slowly lost his breath.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Her eyes got as big as saucers. _Where... is Aki?_ She looked over and saw another girl, leaning over him. Without knowing who she was or why she was there, she walked up to the new girl and slapped her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

OKAY SO WHO SHOULD WE GO WITH BLOOBLOOPS POST OUR SUGERELLA'S


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Ah, I didn't see Sugarella's until now! It doesn't matter to me; whatever is more convenient)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Let's gi with Ella's then. I've already replied n eveything so ya knoe


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(Kk! I edited my other comment then)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

ELLA D:< DUN DISAPPEAR NOW


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(She's gone?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

(Ella disappeared, might as well go back to your other post, sorry.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

(It's no biggie! I still remember what the other post says. I dragged you back to shore and stuff Cx)
Ririchiyp violently coughed as she dragged both Aki and herself on to the warm sand. She let her head rest on the ground, thinking, 'What the hell was that?!'


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aki lay still, not breathing. He was limp.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked over at Aki and saw he wasn't breathing. She panicked and started pushing his chest in a botched version of CPR.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

He felt his vision start to turn from darkness to light, but didn't open his eyes. He started breathing, but it was cutting out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hey, hey!" Ririchiyo shouted. "Come on!" She looked at him desperately. 
(Don't tell me Ririchiyo actually has to do CPR on him!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(What do you think I'm going for?)

He didn't move


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Goddammit! I hate you)
Ririchiyo looked at him warily. She didn't want to unless it was absolutely necessary. But, he wasn't breathing. 
Ririchiyo nervously pinched his nose and pressed her lips to his.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(where are you guys?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Emi pls help meh)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Emi pls help meh)



(what's happening? does pieri need your help!? //shines glasses//)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He felt his lungs fill up with air. His eyes started to open.

"Ri...ri..chi...yo..?" He wheezed.
(Still at the coastline)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Uhm, Ririchiyo's in the middle of kissing Aki... Y'know, only because it's necessary.)
"Ah, Aki!" She said, surprised. _Was he conscious for the thing before...?_ "You, um, almost started drowning?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hum, Ririchiyo's in the middle of kissing Aki... Y'know, only because it's necessary.)



(Kaida's going rip the **** out of you.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Kaida's going rip the **** out of you.)


(I know. Ririchiyo is screwed.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Pieri got up from her 1 day nap, "Good Morning, Afternoon, Midnight Coastline!" Pieri got up, Looking around she saw Aki don't on the floor. "A-Aki!?" Pieri quickly ran over to him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(She doesn't have to know)

"W-What?" He said, confused.

_The hell is she on about?...wait a minute...she just kissed me! Oh no, hopefully Kaida doesn't come to know._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (She doesn't have to know)
> 
> "W-What?" He said, confused.
> 
> _The hell is she on about?...wait a minute...she just kissed me! Oh no, hopefully Kaida doesn't come to know._



"If, Kaida hears about this. That girl is screwed, Aki." Pieri whispered in Aki's ear.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Aki mouthed the words 'I know' to Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked away, trying to avoid eye contact with both Pieri and Aki. "So, Aki, you almost drowned."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki mouthed the words 'I know' to Pieri.



"Ok."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Aki, confused, started to look at the ocean.
"_What?!_" He paused, "I must of been so lost in thought...thank you...for saving me."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Oh, you're welcome." Ririchiyo said. "Do you have any idea why you started to sink like that?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Oh, you're welcome." Ririchiyo said. "Do you have any idea why that happened?"



Pieri made her hands wave while saying: "Magic!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo rolled her eyes. "But, seriously, what the hell were you doing out there? Why did you just sink like that?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"I was just swimming, then I got clouded with thought.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I was just swimming, then I got clouded with thought.."



"That's a good damn lie!" Pieri said with a british accent, "So, Ririchiyo. Could i just call you Riri?" Pieri asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Ah, sure." Ririchiyo said, flinching. "Shouldn't we start to look for the forest again? Or explore and possibly get ourselves killed?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"You guys can go if you want; I won't leave without Kaida, fen if it means death."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Ah, Kaida. Should we wake her up? Or maybe we can bring her with us?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Ah, Kaida. Should we wake her up? Or maybe we can bring her with us?"



"I'll carry her, Where is she?" Pieri asked Riri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Would you really be able to keep a sleeping body in your grasps? I'll fly her back tomorrow."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Would you really be able to keep a sleeping body in your grasps? I'll fly her back tomorrow."



"I can, Aki. She's just one younger than me. Now, Where is she?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"I'll fly, her back." He said, firmly.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hmph, okay. What do we do now, then?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll fly, her back." He said, firmly.



"Aki, It's okay. Just let me carry her, Everything will be fine. Now answer the question...Where is she?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"I haven't flown at all today. I'm gonna go and fly along the coast. Don't touch her, Pieri." He said, and was off.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo was slightly worried. _Is he... irritated?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I haven't flown at all today. I'm gonna go and fly along the coast. Don't touch her, Pieri." He said, and was off.



"Okay, Then..." Pieri put her hands behind her head.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo was slightly worried. _Is he... irritated?_



"Probs, He think she doesn't want Kaida too know anyways."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hm? Well, I was born into a normal family, but I just hated it. I hated being so plain. So, I sort of started to run away. My parents never really cared, they enjoyed my older sister more anyways."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden woke up, stretching, and looked around. Evrryone else was nowhere to be seen. _Where are they all?_ He wondered. They'd probably left the whole area by now, so Jaiden headrd down from the mountains, into the plains. He figured if any of them were flying anywhere, it'd give him the best chance of spotting them. 

(Hi  I actually have popcorn today xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He flew around a bit, but only found himself circling around Kaida.

_These days are strange._ He thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Popcorn yay XD time to watch the drama)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Hm? Well, I was born into a normal family, but I just hated it. I hated being so plain. So, I sort of started to run away. My parents never really cared, they enjoyed my older sister more anyways."



"Oh, Ok. You family seemed normal..." Pieri looked down and started to have a panic attack, She started to shake, Her eyes started to act strangely.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Oh, Ok. You family seemed normal..." Pieri looked down and started to have a panic attack, She started to shake, Her eyes started to act strangely.



(Welp she's dead. Rip Pieri)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Welp she's dead. Rip Pieri)



(SHE'S HAVING A PANIC ATTACK IDOT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hey, are you okay? Why are you trembling?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (SHE'S HAVING A PANIC ATTACK IDOT)



(Hey guys look at me I'm an idot. Yay.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden spotted someone flying off in the distance. They didn't seem to be moving much from their original position, as if they were circling arpund something. Curious, he started walking in that direction, to see what was going on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Hey guys look at me I'm an idot. Yay.)



(Add two pieces of bread and then you're an idot sandwich)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Hey, are you okay? Why are you trembling?"



Pieri started to move back, _"Your father didn't like you, Pieri. He only used you."_ Pieri heard in hear mind. "N-No! H-H-He d-d-didn't!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo grabbed Pieri's arms and made her look down, at Ririchiyo. "Calm down. I don't know what's going on with you, but pull yourself together." Ririchiyo went on tippy-toes and looked firmly into Pieri's eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He flew around her some more before flying down and landing beside Kaida. He turned into a human and layed down beside her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo grabbed Pieri's arms and made her look down, at Ririchiyo. "Calm down. I don't know what's going on with you, but pull yourself together." Ririchiyo went on tippy-toes and looked firmly into Pieri's eyes.



_"I'm glad your mom died! Never liked you always! Hahahahaha!_ "No!" Pieri yelled out pushing back Riri and started falling down, "MOTHER!!" 

(Can, I be called the king of emotional stories?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(No. That is my title.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo didn't know what to do, so she promptly slapped Pieri across the face. "Pull yourself together. You're a mess."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden saw the figure land, as he got closer. He'd never been this way before; in fact, he wasntt aware there was anything this way, so he was surprised to see sand when he approached. _What the...?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (No. That is my title.)



(Did Aki get abused and 



Spoiler: I'm a REALLY REALLY disgusting kid.



Raped


 like Pieri?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Did Aki get abused and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(In trapped he did.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo didn't know what to do, so she promptly slapped Pieri across the face. "Pull yourself together. You're a mess."



Pieri stopped shaking, Her eyes turned back to normal. "I-I'm sorry for that...My panic attacks get me..." Pieri turned around, grabbing a rock and turned it into a ruby. "It's just makes me mad and scared that people run away from there parents, My mother was the only one i had. My father was a...Let's say abusive."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (In trapped he did.)



(Oh, That roleplay with oxe clean man and that backfired and turned into a hellfire?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(Omfg Tia I'm so sorry I didn't see your post)

_Someones here..play dead!_ He though, and then shut his eyes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo took a second to process all this information. "But... Why does that matter now?" She asked quietly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri stopped shaking, Her eyes turned back to normal. "I-I'm sorry for that...My panic attacks get me..." Pieri turned around, grabbing a rock and turned it into a ruby. "It's just makes me mad and scared that people run away from there parents, My mother was the only one i had. My father was a...Let's say abusive."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(No, the one Magic Marshmallow made)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo took a second to process all this information. "But... Why does that matter now?" She asked quietly.



"I still mourn over her lost, Ever since she died. My dad turned into a drinker, Abuser and more i can't tell you at all. He used to be loving and caring. I hope he burns in hell right after that fight. I can never forgive him for what he did too me and created."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (No, the one Magic Marshmallow made)



(Oh, yeah lol.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden wandered onto the soft sand, looking quite lost. _Has this always been here?_ He spotted Kaida and Aki, asleep. Or possibly dead, he couldn't tell from a distance. But probably asleep. Not far from them was Pieri amd Ririchiyo. "What's going on?" He thought aloud.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

_Oh, it's just Jaiden. Thank god._ He opened his eyes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Why not just... Let go? Let go of those regrets and sadness. Because, your mother is likely doing just fine now. Just, erm, up in the sky." Ririchiyo hesitated, not being very familiar with the idea of heaven. "And your dad... Will likely be in a place worse than hell."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(Going to sleep now, can't keep my eyes open.) 
Aki drifted into sleep.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden saw Aki open his eyes. Definitely asleep, not dead. He walked over to the others, hesitating a little way away as he didn't want to interrupt anything importannt, since Aki closed his eyes and went to sleep again.

(Bye Ajay)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Bye!) 
Ririchiyo saw an unfamiliar face walking up towards them. Her reflexes kicked in and she turned around and punched the boy in the stomach.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Why not just... Let go? Let go of those regrets and sadness. Because, your mother is likely doing just fine now. Just, erm, up in the sky." Ririchiyo hesitated, not being very familiar with the idea of heaven. "And your dad... Will likely be in a place worse than hell."


"It's not easy to just let go Riri. Seeing her stabbed in the stomach and more, I couldn't handle it. As for my dad, I couldn't forget that either." Pieri walked behind, Tripping on a rock. "Ahh!" Pieri hit her head on the ground, Sound asleep. (Going to sleep guys! EDIT: I'm gonna try to stay up. My eyes hurt tho )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Night, Emi!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden's eyes widened as he was caught off guard, and the punch made him stagger backwards, beofre he lost his balance and fell in the sand. _What was that for?_ he wondered, shuffling backwards a little bit away from her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Who are you exactly?" Ririchiyo asked, frowning. "Why were you coming up to us?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"I-I'm Jaiden. I'm friends with them," He muttered, pointing over to where Kaida and Aki were asleep. "...I recognised you from before, in the mountains..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Mhmm. Sure." Ririchiyo said, an eyebrow raised. "Whatever. But how did you get here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"I walked over here.... I could see Aki flying, so I came jn this direction," Jaiden explained, quietly. She didn't seem to trust him. "It took ages to get here, this place is miles away..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

She walked up to him and tried to look at him in the eye. _Damn, this guy's short, but he's still taller than me!_ "Why were you looking for Aki?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"Being alone is lonely, you know. And I'm not exactly the best at making friends... I've got to stick to the people I do know or ill have no one." Jaiden noticed that she had to look up ever so slightly to lock eyes with him. Not many people were smaller than he was, so that was quite rare.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"But why friends with Aki? Why not another Welvish like Kaida, Pieri, or even just your family?" She was slightly irked by the fact that he was still 6 inches taller than her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

When she mentioned family, Jaiden's hand instinctively reached up to the red collar around his neck. Which was weird, when he thought about it; humans aren't really supposed to wear collars. "I'm friends wirh Kaida and Yuno, they're welvish. But Kaida is here _with_ Aki, and I have no idea where Yuno went. And with the exception of my dad, I'm not exactly on speaking terms with my family..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at the collar and looked confused. "What's the point of that? You look like a house-pet. Also, what's up with your family? Why aren't you on good terms with them?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"Food is quite scarce in the Tundra. Well, everywhere, really. At some point my mom decided she'd rather have one child than two. Less mouths to feed. Of course, my sister agreed. It meant more food for her. So I was kicked out. Only my dad objected to it - he's the one that gave me this collar. Now that I think about it, it does seem kinda weird. I'm not taking it off though..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Ah, I see. I'm, uh, sorry for your hardships." Ririchhiyo said, not sure how to make this odd conversation more normal. Ririchiyo secretly wanted a collar because it looked like a necklace, after seeing it on someone else. 
Ririchiyo yawned. "I'm really tired. I'm going to sleep. Feel free to sleep on the crappy sand like everyone else." She lied down in the floor, curled up like a child, and fell asleep quickly. 
(Sorry, gotta go sleep. Good night!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Everyone else was alseep by now too, so Jaiden lay down on the sand. It didn't take long for him to drift off. 
(Night~)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(I won't be able to RP until 8 PM EST time, (Which I think, EST is 3 hours of ahead of Sparro's time.))


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Oooh 
New areaaaa

(I missed out so much goddamn stuff)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(Time for you to read like 60+ pages XD)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

(Ugh no - PLZ just fill me in PLZZ)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Ugh no - PLZ just fill me in PLZZ)



(I tripped on a rock and hit my head. Pieri is super good at this stuff!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

(What happened with everyone else?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(Sparro, Remember Life Now? That roleplay? Well, A certain character is coming back.)

Username: emisenpai12
Name: Minako
Age: 14
Appearance: 



Spoiler: Minako





















Race: Welvish
Magical Ability: She has a gun that can summon "personas." But it takes away her strength and only can use it for a certian amount of time. 
Personality: YOU'LL SEE.
Other: SHE CAME FROM LIFE NOW A ROLEPLAY WHERE THE FUTURE SUCKS!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

(She looks so badass

And dem boobies doe)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (She looks so badass
> 
> And dem boobies doe)



(I'm gonna change her age to 14.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

IM HERE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO DTART OFFF


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Minako:
_Minako woke up on a mysterious place. "What is this place...?" Minako said, As she got up.

(Let's say Yuno woke up in the coastline.)_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno peered around, her eyes filling with surprise. "Wow..." She breathed. "I never even knew this place existed..!" With a sudden excitement, she stumbled along the coastline, almost slipping at one point.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno peered around, her eyes filling with surprise. "Wow..." She breathed. "I never even knew this place existed..!" With a sudden excitement, she stumbled along the coastline, almost slipping at one point.



Minako:
_"Hello!? Anybody here?" Minako yelled out. Minako discovered her a leg was cut. "Oh no...Help! Anybody! _


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno suddenly heard a cry of pain and she spun around, scanning along the coast. _K-Kaida...?_ Hope filled her heart and she ran towards the source of the sound. As she came closer she realised it was a stranger. She cautiously sniffed the air. _Welvish...?_ 
"Hello? Are you ok...?" She asked, doubtfully, peering down at the wound on the young girls leg.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno suddenly heard a cry of pain and she spun around, scanning along the coast. _K-Kaida...?_ Hope filled her heart and she ran towards the source of the sound. As she came closer she realised it was a stranger. She cautiously sniffed the air. _Welvish...?_
> "Hello? Are you ok...?" She asked, doubtfully, peering down at the wound on the young girls leg.



Minako:
_"Well, There's a huge cut on my leg. It could get infected! Ngh..." Minako crawled back with her leg bleeding out._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"W-Wait..!" Yuno caught hold of the girls arm. "Just sit down a second. You're a Welvish, correct?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "W-Wait..!" Yuno caught hold of the girls arm. "Just sit down a second. You're a Welvish, correct?"



Minako:
_"Y-Yeah? Why?" She asked the mysterious girl. Minako started to feel nervous. _


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"What are you doing out here?" Yuno asked, ignoring the girls question. "Where's your parents...?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "What are you doing out here?" Yuno asked, ignoring the girls question. "Where's your parents...?"



Minako:
_"I just woke up here...My parents left me and put me in orphanage."_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"..." She put a firm hand on the girls shoulder, forcing her to sit down. "My mother and father abandoned me too...." A piece of hair fell in front of her face, but she didn't brush it away.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "..." She put a firm hand on the girls shoulder, forcing her to sit down. "My mother and father abandoned me too...." A piece of hair fell in front of her face, but she didn't brush it away.



Minako:
_"...I never knew them. I never got to meet them." Minako's cut started to hurt more and more, "Ngh..."_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"Here." Yuno reached down, and summoning all her strength she ripped off a piece of her t-shirt. Leaning down, she gently tied the material round the girls leg. "So what's your name?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Here." Yuno reached down, and summoning all her strength she ripped off a piece of her t-shirt. Leaning down, she gently tied the material round the girls leg. "So what's your name?"



Minako:
_"Minako...Yours?" Minako asked the girl. _


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"Yuno...Yuno Togashi..." She felt strange saying her full name, but she felt as if she trusted this girl.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Yuno...Yuno Togashi..." She felt strange saying her full name, but she felt as if she trusted this girl.


Minako:
_"It's nice to meet you, Yuno." Minako stared at Yuno's eyes._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro, Remember Life Now? That roleplay? Well, A certain character is coming back.)
> 
> Username: emisenpai12
> Name: Minako
> ...



(Oh god she's back xD Wait, that second picture, she's in Persona Q?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno felt Minakos eyes on her so she turned, staring back at her. "Nice to meet you too....Minako..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Oh god she's back xD Wait, that second picture, she's in Persona Q?)



(No, It's fanart ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno felt Minakos eyes on her so she turned, staring back at her. "Nice to meet you too....Minako..."



"Your eyes are beautiful..." Minako said to Yuno.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

"O-oh." Yuno blushed. "Tha...Thank you.." She looked at the girl again. "Yours are too."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

(Any way I can join in? )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

(Duh.
Come to the coast)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

(Jaiden is at the coast, asleep somewhere. I just don't want to butt into the middle of your conversation xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "O-oh." Yuno blushed. "Tha...Thank you.." She looked at the girl again. "Yours are too."



Minako:
_"Thank you too...Anyways! Do you hear the sound?"_

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Jaiden is at the coast, asleep somewhere. I just don't want to butt into the middle of your conversation xD)



(Pretend a giant colossus is chasing you down.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"Sound?" 
Yuno looked around, trying to spot something that could make a sound.

(Just come)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Sound?"
> Yuno looked around, trying to spot something that could make a sound.
> 
> (Just come)



Minako:
_"I hear a giant stomps..." Minako got sick in her stomach. "I have a bad feeling about this.
_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno felt the sudden happiness drain away. She said nothing, too scared to shatter the calm that had settled over them.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(I have to eat brunch guys, I'll be right back.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden sat up, yawning. He stretched his arms, looking around to see if anyone else was awake. _Is that Yuno over there? And... Wait, who's that?_ he wondered. The curtently purple haired boy stood up and walked over to Yuno and the other girl. After being punched in the stomach last time he approached someone new, he hesitated a little way away, not daring to go much closer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (I have to eat brunch guys, I'll be right back.)



(I have genuinely never heard someone say they were gping to eat brunch before xD is that more of a thing for you guys than it is in england?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yunos eyes suddenly locked onto Jaidens. "J-Jaiden...!" She ran over, instantaneously forgetting about (forgot her name xD).


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden sat up, yawning. He stretched his arms, looking around to see if anyone else was awake. _Is that Yuno over there? And... Wait, who's that?_ he wondered. The curtently purple haired boy stood up and walked over to Yuno and the other girl. After being punched in the stomach last time he approached someone new, he hesitated a little way away, not daring to go much closer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I don't know xd)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

TIA COME BACK GODDAMIT


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden sat up, yawning. He stretched his arms, looking around to see if anyone else was awake. _Is that Yuno over there? And... Wait, who's that?_ he wondered. The curtently purple haired boy stood up and walked over to Yuno and the other girl. After being punched in the stomach last time he approached someone new, he hesitated a little way away, not daring to go much closer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Minako:
_"Who are you...?" She said looking at boy._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

The ground suddenly shook, and Yuno tripped back in surprise. She reached out a hand to grab onto something, unfortunately catching on to the sleeve of Minako.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gtg ;-;

I might be back though


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Minako:
> _"Who are you...?" She said looking at boy._



"I'm Jaiden-" He was cut off as the ground shook. Without anything to hold on to, he fell, landing roughly on his butt on the sand. 

(Sorry. I've been sat for ages trying to pick chewing gum out of my hair. Idek how it got there)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> The ground suddenly shook, and Yuno tripped back in surprise. She reached out a hand to grab onto something, unfortunately catching on to the sleeve of Minako.



Minako:
_"It's coming..." Minako grabbed a gun and pointed the gun on her head._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> The ground suddenly shook, and Yuno tripped back in surprise. She reached out a hand to grab onto something, unfortunately catching on to the sleeve of Minako.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Nuuu I just got back Dx)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "I'm Jaiden-" He was cut off as the ground shook. Without anything to hold on to, he fell, landing roughly on his butt on the sand.
> 
> (Sorry. I've been sat for ages trying to pick chewing gum out of my hair. Idek how it got there)



Minako:
"Duck!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Still here for a min

- - - Post Merge - - -

"W-wait, Minako!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Minako:
> _"It's coming..." Minako grabbed a gun and pointed the gun on her head._



Jaiden looked up at the unfamiliar person. "W-woah, what are you doing?" He asked, alarmed.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno felt a sudden panic. _What..?!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Minako:
_"Persona!" Minako shot the gun, A spirit appeared._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno eyes opened wide, her heart thumping against her ribs. "What...the..." She shook her head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden's eyes widened and he staggered back away from the thing that had appeared in shock, falling over in the sand after having just gotten back up. "...What's that..?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno eyes opened wide, her heart thumping against her ribs. "What...the..." She shook her head.



*A titan appeared, Looking at Yuno, Jaiden and Minako.*


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Bye ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Bye ;-;



(Let's say Yuno fainted,)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Minako:
Minako's persona used her harp to smash the titan, The titan fells down tumbling down to the sea.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden watched from the floor, confused but at the same time curious. And a little scared, but he wouldn't admit to that bit. "What's going on..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Bye ;-;



(Bye Lani ;_; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden watched from the floor, confused but at the same time curious. And a little scared, but he wouldn't admit to that bit. "What's going on..?"



The persona disappeared, Minako fell back on Jaiden. "Ngh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Panicking, Jaiden scrambled up to catch the girl before she fell and made them both fall flat on the floor. "Woah, a-are you alright? "


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Panicking, Jaiden scrambled up to catch the girl before she fell and made them both fall flat on the floor. "Woah, a-are you alright? "



"I-I'm fine..." Minako started to breath heavy and was sweating.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"Are you sure? You don't look fine..." Jaiden said, laying her down on the sand gently. "Maybe you should rest?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Are you sure? You don't look fine..." Jaiden said, laying her down on the sand gently. "Maybe you should rest?"



Minako started to close her eyes, "Take this..." Minako gave Jaiden her pistol.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden looked down at the pistol nervously. "I-I don't. .. uh... What _is_ it..?" He asked. It obviously wasn't just a normal pistol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden looked down at the pistol nervously. "I-I don't. .. uh... What _is_ it..?" He asked. It obviously wasn't just a normal pistol.



"Just take it...Ugh.." Minako fall sound asleep, Dropping a key chain.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"Wait, don't- aaand she's asleep..." Jaiden muttered. His eyes flicked between the gun in his hand and the keychain that the girl had dropped. _What is going on..?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida woke up. She looked over at Aki. _He's still asleep, better not wake him up._ She stretched and stood up.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno opened her eyes, the world swimming about her. _Did I....faint...?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Wait, don't- aaand she's asleep..." Jaiden muttered. His eyes flicked between the gun in his hand and the keychain that the girl had dropped. _What is going on..?_



(CARRY ME TO KAIDA)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"Jaiden...M...."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She took off her stockings and dove into the water.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (CARRY ME TO KAIDA)



(Kaida went in the water, what do?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Kaida went in the water, what do?)



(Oh, Never mind xp)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She saw a fish and grabbed it. _Aha! Just what I was looking for._ She headed to the shore.

(You guyz can do it now o3o)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Kaida went in the water, what do?)



(L33T GO)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno sat up, feeling lightheaded. "Guys?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden looked over at Yuno. "...Hey Yuno," he said, glancing back down at the sleeping girl whi had the pistol. _Is she definitely okay? Maybe Kaida will know, she's good at all of the healing medical stuff..._ He thought. He decided to pick her up, and carry her over to where Kaida was.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

"Wait for me..." Yuno grumbled, staggering up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida turned into welvish, she cut the fish open with her claws, then turned back into human form. She took her stocking and threw it into the fire pit, she started it and decided to cook her fish


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"Kaida," Jaiden called, carrying Minako princess style. He waited a little bit for Yuno to catch up, then kept walking.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida heard her name called, she yelled "I'M OVER BY THE SHORE LINE, FOLLOW MY VOICE!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yunos heart began to beat as she heard Kaidas voice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

Jaiden carried Minako over to the shore, where Kaida was cooking a fish.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno ran ahead, calling: "K-Kaida! Kaida!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She looked at the girl Jaiden was carrying "Who is this?" She questioned.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"A welvish girl. I think her name was Minako..." Jaiden put her down on the sand. "She was all sweaty and shaking and then she fell asleep. I'm kinda worried..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida felt her head, "She doesn't seem to have a fever, Maybe she had a panic attack?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(a perusona come out of me)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (a perusona come out of me)



(Oh well Kaida doesn't know xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Oh well Kaida doesn't know xD)



(Jaiden takes a long time to talk.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida felt her head, "She doesn't seem to have a fever, Maybe she had a panic attack?"



Jaiden held up Minako's pistol. "She shot herself with this thing... something came out, some creature."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno was about to run to Kaida, but she was reminded of Aki...and when they...._kissed_....


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden held up Minako's pistol. "She shot herself with this thing... something came out, some creature."



"I see, did it have bullets? and what did this 'creature' look like?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

"No, it didn't have bullets. At least I don't think so." Jaiden thought for a minute. "The creature had a harp. It kind of had a human form, but it didn't look human, if that makes sense."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuno turned her back and frowned. _I can't stay here. I can't._ As quietly as she could, she slipped away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Byee!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Weird, I don't think I can do much, I've never seen this before."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

(Aaah I've gotta go for about half an hour sorry, I'll be back when I can)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(Okay!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Minako woke up, "W-Where am i?" Minako opened her eyes. Seeing a girl with her gun.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida quickly put the silver object down. "You're finally awake?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida quickly put the silver object down. "You're finally awake?"



"Y-Yeah...Who are you?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Y-Yeah...Who are you?"



"My name is Kaida, leader of the Welvish, what is yours?" She smiled at the girl.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "My name is Kaida, leader of the Welvish, what is yours?" She smiled at the girl.



"M-My name is Minako, Welvish" Minako looked at her, "The leader of the Welvish."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "M-My name is Minako, Welvish" Minako looked at her, "The leader of the Welvish."



"Yes, that is correct, I am supposed to end this war. You have a lovely name."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes, that is correct, I am supposed to end this war. You have a lovely name."



"T-Thank you, Kaida." Minako looked at her gun.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"You're welcome!" Kaida looked at the silver thing, "What is that?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2015)

(Back )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Back )



(Welcome back!  I'm going to continue posting when Sparro gets here, just imagine Kaida went swimming again.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro, Remember Life Now? That roleplay? Well, A certain character is coming back.)
> 
> Username: emisenpai12
> Name: Minako
> ...



Did I say she could be in the RP?


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Did I say she could be in the RP?



He already started using that character.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> *A titan appeared, Looking at Yuno, Jaiden and Minako.*



Really

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> He already started using that character.



I know. I saw.

Emi, you know this as well as I do. Characters *cannot* join until acceptance! Even newer roleplayers know that!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(Yay you're back!)


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

(sorry for disappearing last night)

Ami looked up to the sky and said, "Why did I make a fool out of myself yesterday? Saving that poor guy when someone else was planning to.." "How stupid am I?", she yelled. She tried to retrace her steps back to the coastline but she isn't good at remembering things. She realized she wasn't that far though. She saw the water soon.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida got out of the water and sat next to Aki, she looked at the waves.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hi." He smiled, looking at her. "What's up?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Hello!" She happily said, "I'm just looking at the ocean."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"No you aren't!" He threw her in the water again.
(I like doing this. It's funny, her reactions XD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(xD Ikr,)
"Ah! My shoes are still on!" She grabbed her boots and tossed them onto the beach.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He dove in after her. "Sorry!" He laughed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She was so happy, nothing could get any better than this. "It's alright!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He smiled at her, and kissed her on the cheek.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Ami soon reached the waters, seeing a boy and a girl playing in the water. "Hmm? I wonder what they're doing.", she wondered, glancing at them once again. She sat down the opposite side of where they were looking. She tucked her head in, and whispered to herself.

(not telling you what she whispered lol)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She was shocked by the kiss. _We haven't really kissed since the mountains._ She hugged him and smiled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"So, do you want to stay awhile?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Yes, I think that would be nice."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Okay!" He smiled, before realizing there was another I their presence, just in the distance.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Okay!" He smiled, before realizing there was another I their presence, just in the distance.



She splashed in the water, laughing along the way.
(You talking but Ami, or you know who?)


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Ami felt like she was being watched. If she was being watched by the boy. She quickly turned around and saw that yes, it was the boy who was staring. She got up and dusted herself off. "Hello, I am Ami. What's your name?", she asked.

(better answer me)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

_Oh...it's another Aegalish._

"My name is Aki; I lead the Aegalish, as appointed by the Goddess. What is yours?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida looked at the girl. _Wow! her long black hair is so pretty!_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

ELLA COME BACK


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida felt a certain uneasiness, not from Ami though. She felt watched by someone she didn't know.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(Guys! Where is Minako )


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

(sorry was eating)

"Ah, so you're an Aegalish? Didn't suspect that. I didn't even know you were the leader!", Ami chuckled a bit.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Really
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Read this, Emi. I am disappointed in you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I am. Your name is..?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Read this, Emi. I am disappointed in you.



Well sorry! :/

plus, You don't have to all disappointed in me be like i just did something bad at school, Do you want me to edit something or just kill her off?


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

"Ami.", she replied. "I'm going to go for a swim. Nice to meet you, leader.", she said, then dove into the water.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Well sorry! :/



Due to your ignorance of the obvious, Minakp will *not* be accepted. You may, however, enter in her form later. Also, I a m not accepting any more Awgalish/Welvisg. We have enough.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Due to your ignorance of the obvious, Minakp will *not* be accepted. You may, however, enter in her form later. Also, I a m not accepting any more Awgalish/Welvisg. We have enough.



(auto correct much)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Well, bye then." He said, and dove under.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (auto correct much)



Ikr
._.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida swam after Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Aki swam farther than he probably should've. When he resurfaced, the coast was barely in site and he was getting tired.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Ami swam up to the surface. _I almost drowned,_ she said to herself. She got out and walked away to the plains.

(I am saying whatever I'm sorry .-.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Due to your ignorance of the obvious, Minakp will *not* be accepted. You may, however, enter in her form later. Also, I a m not accepting any more Awgalish/Welvisg. We have enough.



(//sigh// Guess it's time for Pieri, Plus when did you get so serious? *Due to your ignorance of the obvious?*, Sparro. I understand if your mad that i entered my character when you didn't accept it. I'm trying to make a fuss about you or Trying to get kicked out.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Kaida rubbed her eyes. "Aki I'm getting tired."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Hi, guys! Where is everyone else now? Still at the coastline?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi, guys! Where is everyone else now? Still at the coastline?)



(Yup!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (//sigh// Guess it's time for Pieri, Plus when did you get so serious? *Due to your ignorance of the obvious?*, Sparro. I understand if your mad that i entered my character when you didn't accept it. I'm trying to make a fuss about you or Trying to get kicked out.)



As you can see, I'm taking this RP very seriously. You saw what happened. I am not giving you a warning for this. I don't want you to do it again in the future, either. The 'ignorance of the obvious' thing was most likely written wrong, but you and I both know you are a skilled RPer and you do know these rules.

I am sorry if I have offended you.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Great, thanks!) 
Ririchiyo awoke to see she was alone. _This is what happens when you sleep in._ She thought bitterly. 
Couldn't they have just woken her? She walked along the beach, wondering where Jaiden, Pieri, Aki, and Kaida were.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"I am too." Aki said. 
_A little bit TOO tired, maybe..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> As you can see, I'm taking this RP very seriously. You saw what happened. I am not giving you a warning for this. I don't want you to do it again in the future, either. The 'ignorance of the obvious' thing was most likely written wrong, but you and I both know you are a skilled RPer and you do know these rules.
> 
> I am sorry if I have offended you.



(It's okay, But let's make that story before canon. Can Minako just disappear out of now where? Thank you.)

Pieri got up. "Oww..." Pieri said a she saw a bump on her head. "What happened?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Whoopsies, double post)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Aki I'm going to sleep." She got on shore and laid down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (I don't see my post :0)



(I see it, this happens to me!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Alright." He said, leaving her where she was.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (It's okay, But let's make that story before canon. Can Minako just disappear out of now where? Thank you.)
> 
> Pieri got up. "Oww..." Pieri said a she saw a bump on her head. "What happened?"



(It would be better if you just didn't post with her and we forget about it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Alright." He said, leaving her where she was.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Aww, Okay.)

Pieri got up, "Aki! Kaida! Where are you!?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Spoiler:  FORM



Username: P o c k y
Name: Junpei
Age: 21
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Race: Sangvish (Shark race)
Magical Ability: Can inject poisin by licking someone.
Personality: Mysterious, Maniac and Just plain wierd.
Other:Has an unhealty obsession with young girls



Junpei was the one watching Kaida, _Time to make my move._ He laughed inside his head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler:  FORM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went over this guys, don't worry. Accepted. It's a new race we spoke about. I'll add it in


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw Aki nearby. Kaida was next to him, sleeping. She ran up to him, yelling,"Aki!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo saw Aki nearby. Kaida was next to him, sleeping. She ran up to him, yelling,"Aki!"



(Bloop what is going to happen will knock your socks off)

_Damn there's a girl next to my lovely soon to be princess. Guess I gotta wait._ Junpei said to himself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Yeah?!" He yelled back, and walked to Ririchiyo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(I'm anticipating something amazing)
Ririchiyo caught up to him. "Why did you guys leave without me?" She said, slightly pouting.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

_Now's my chance!_ He ran over to Kaida picked her up injected her with a amnesia and threw a smoke bomb to escape. Kaida's other stocking fell off while he was getting away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(Trust me it's gonna be amazing)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> _Now's my chance!_ He ran over to Kaida picked her up injected her with a amnesia and threw a smoke bomb to escape.



(Junpei the douche.

EDIT: NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! AMNESIA!?!?!?!? I mean, I understand but...WHY ARE YOU DOING THINGS SO QUICKLY?!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Junpei the douche)



(Exactly lmao.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Junpei the douche)



Ikr

Since ms. Pocky is running the new race, I allow her to make up their own profile. PM it to me plz


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"What the hell?!" Ririchiyo yelled, the whole area suddenly foggy. Through the smoke, she could see a figure leaving, but she couldn't make out who.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Exactly lmao.)



(EDIT: NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! AMNESIA!?!?!?!? I mean, I understand but...WHY ARE YOU DOING THINGS SO QUICKLY?!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (EDIT: NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! AMNESIA!?!?!?!? I mean, I understand but...WHY ARE YOU DOING THINGS SO QUICKLY?!)



(I'VE BEEN WAITING ALL DAY DOOD. I used that so she wont scream.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"Kaida?! Ririchiyo?!" The thick was so thick he couldn't see a thing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Aki!" She yelled, hearing him call her name. "I don't see Kaida! Do you?!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"I don't!" He replied, worried.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'VE BEEN WAITING ALL DAY DOOD. I used that she wont scream.)



(But! Then Kaida won't remember Pieri, Aki, Jaiden, Yuno and Riri!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (But! Then Kaida won't remember Pieri, Aki, Jaiden, Yuno and Riri!)



(It's only temp it's kinda special so she forgets him picking her up if she saw.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Pieri saw a huge puff of smoke, "Oh no..." Pieri ran to where the smoke was. "Kaida! Aki! Riri!?" 

(Where are you guys?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"I saw someone moving! Was that you? It might have been her if it wasn't!" She started to move toward the shadow in the smoke, not knowing whether it was even Aki or Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He ran over to the area he thought Kaida was in, but got even more lost.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Junpei ran into the trees, he made it to a shelter (Guys don't try to find it quite yet.) He put her in the basement, chaining her legs to the ground.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

As Ririchiyo was walking, she bumped into Aki. "Ah, have you found Kaida?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"No!" He said, worried. "What the hell?!" (Emi their on the coast)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Junpei left her there for a while, _I'll wait for her to wake up. Then she will be my little princess!_ He laughed aloud. He grabbed a pinnapple and started to cut it into little chunks.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Calm down and see this situation rationally." She said, firmly placing her hands on his shoulders. "She must have been taken by someone, right? She was sleeping next to you before, but now she's gone." 
Ririchiyo needed to focus on finding her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Oh before I forget!" He stopped preparing his pinapple, he went to where Kaida was and checked the tag on her shirt. He squeeled in delight. "Shes more perfect than I thought!" He went back to the pinapple.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

He sighed.


"Damn..should've stayed with her." He felt a tear drip down her face.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He finished and grabbed a dress out of the closet, he carried it into the basement, he put the pinapple on the table. He took off Kaida's clothes and put the dress on her. "Oh my lovely princess you look lovely tonight."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"So, they couldn't have gotten far, assuming they walked, which they must've or they couldn't have carried Kaida." Ririchiyo started walking along the beach. "Let's go look for her."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

"We should see if we can find any footprints, first." He said.
(WAKE KAIDA UP)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(Dood I am)
Kaida woke up, she saw this strange man in her face. "AH!" She said. Junpei grabbed her hand and kissed it. "Don't be scared my princess, I am here!" He said with delight. "W-W-Who are you?" She questioned, she was holding back tears. _I'm so scared, who is this man what is he going to do to me?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

She looked at him, surprised. "Smart idea. I'll take this area. Can you search over there?" She pointed to another section of land.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"You can call me your prince." He said. Kaida tried moving her legs, she realized she was chained to the ground. "Oh I forgot something for your outfit." He grabbed a tiara and placed it on top of her head. Kaida realized she was wearing a different outfit. She started to silently cry.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got soccer, gtg until at least 8:39 PCT


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Got soccer, gtg until at least 8:39 PCT



(K dood see you soon)

"Awh Honey why are you crying?" He asked Kaida, "I got you some Pinapple, I'll let you eat by yourself." Junpei left the room. Kaida struggled to get out of the chains. _It's no use... I'm going to never see Aki again._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "You can call me your prince." He said. Kaida tried moving her legs, she realized she was chained to the ground. "Oh I forgot something for your outfit." He grabbed a tiara and placed it on top of her head. Kaida realized she was wearing a different outfit. She started to silently cry.



(Oh my god, Pocky your making me cry. When can i beat the crap out of him?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Emi! Where's Pieri? Let's beat him up together!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Oh my god, Pocky your making me cry. When can i beat the crap out of him?)



(When Kaida barely escapes with her life, if she even does.)

10 minutes passed, Junpei came back. He was angry "WHY DIDN'T YOU EAT YOUR PINAPPLE I MADE IT JUST FOR YOU?!?" He screamed at her. She was frozen in fear. He slapped her and kicked her, her cheek began to bleed. "You are going to eat this pinapple and I'm going to feed it to you." He said. He opened her mouth and began force feeding her the pinapple.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Emi! Where's Pieri? Let's beat him up together!)



(She's looking for you. Here's my sketch when i beat him up; "You remind of someone, Junpei. My father." Pieri started to punch Junpei repeatedly.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (She's looking for you. Here's my sketch when i beat him up; "You remind of someone, Junpei. My father." Pieri started to punch Junpei repeatedly.)



(Pieri is the besttt.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (When Kaida barely escapes with her life, if she even does.)
> 
> 10 minutes passed, Junpei came back. He was angry "WHY DIDN'T YOU EAT YOUR PINAPPLE I MADE IT JUST FOR YOU?!?" He screamed at her. She was frozen in fear. He slapped her and kicked her, her cheek began to bleed. "You are going to eat this pinapple and I'm going to feed it to you." He said. He opened her mouth and began force feeding her the pinapple.



(Stop it! 



)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> )



(I'M NOT EVEN AT MY WORST YET )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Okay! Is she still in the coastline?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Okay! Is she still in the coastline?)



(Yeah, //sniffs//)

"Riri!?" Pieri turned into an owl and started to fly and look.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Okay! Is she still in the coastline?)



(Yeah don't find it just yet, I have some 'interesting' things planned)

He began to kiss her on the mouth. She wanted to reject it but she knew if she did she would have gotten beaten even more. He pushed her against the wall, she began crying again. He let go of her lips. "You're so pretty when you cry, your eyes sparkle like the brightest stars."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw a large owl flying over the sky. _Is that... Pieri?_ She waved her hands around, trying to get the owl to see her. "Pieri!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo saw a large owl flying over the sky. _Is that... Pieri?_ She waved her hands around, trying to get the owl to see her. "Pieri!"



"Hoot!" Pieri turned back into owl, "Riri!" She right near her. "Where did that huge smoke come from!? Where's Kaida!?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"I don't know. The smoke suddenly appeared, and next thing I know, Kaida's gone."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Spoiler:  Read at your own risk (+13)



Kaida looked away. "My beauty it's time to do something fun." He started to unbuckle his belt.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

(pocky you're with junipei/whatever right?)

Ami found a beautiful shell along the shore as she walked through the trail to the Plains. "Reminds me of my mother." Ami said, trying not to tear up. Her mother had died of disease.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Oh god! Is he gonna... um... sexually assault her?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "I don't know. The smoke suddenly appeared, and next thing I know, Kaida's gone."



"No...We need to look for her. I have a bad feeling for this is going for." Pieri started to step back, Scared. "What happens if...? Riri! We need to find her now!!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh god! Is he gonna... um... sexually assault her?)



(Pretty much)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh god! Is he gonna... um... sexually assault her?)



(Yes, She told me that in the PM. This better get a mature rating now lol.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (pocky you're with junipei/whatever right?)
> 
> Ami found a beautiful shell along the shore as she walked through the trail to the Plains. "Reminds me of my mother." Ami said, trying not to tear up. Her mother had died of disease.



(Yeah he kidnapped her)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Pretty much)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Yes, She told me that in the PM. This better get a mature rating now lol.)



(I put it in the spoiler >:O)


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

(oh my, anyways im mature enough to handle)

Ami cried. She missed her mother, she wanted her to come back. She kept the shell in her bag, and kept walking.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Okay! Look for footprints in the sand, it may help us."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I put it in the spoiler >:O)








perfect


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

(After that's over with) He threw a blanket over her. "Don't want you to get cold right?" She didn't respond, she laid on the floor still.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Okay! Look for footprints in the sand, it may help us."



"Ok!" Pieri looked around the place until she saw a twenty one year old man's footprint. "What the..?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Follow it, _now_." Ririchiyo said, quickly turning into an eagle follow the footprints faster. _Please be okay, please be okay._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Junpei padlocked the door. (50 Times xD) He went for a stroll outside.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Follow it, _now_." Ririchiyo said, quickly turning into an eagle follow the footprints faster. _Please be okay, please be okay._



(Pocky said to not find her.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(I have an idea then. Since Junpei is 'going for stroll' why don't we see him walking around on the coast?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I have an idea then. Since Junpei is 'going for stroll' why don't we see him walking around on the coast?)



(Don't kill him yet.)

He walked along the coastline watching the water move.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Don't kill him yet.)
> 
> He walked along the coastline watching the water move.



Pieri saw a man, Turned into an owl and flew to him. "I wonder if he saw Kaida?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"I don't know. Let's ask him." She walked up to him and said, "Have you seen a young girl with brown hair? She's a little taller than me, but still short."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

"Huh? I haven't seen anyone but you two for days, I'm sorry" He said. In his mind he was laughing _Oh yes I saw your little girly shes mine now!_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Really? Do you mind putting your foot in this?" She gestured towards the footprint.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Huh? I haven't seen anyone but you two for days, I'm sorry" He said. In his mind he was laughing _Oh yes I saw your little girly shes mine now!_




"Oh, Okay..." Pieri seemed suspicious... "So, What's your name?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He put his shoe to the footprint his foot was much larger than it (Wearing different shoes.) He smiled at Pieri. "My name is Junpei."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> He put his shoe to the footprint his foot was much larger than it (Wearing different shoes.) He smiled at Pieri. "My name is Junpei."



"Nice to meet you, Junpei..." (DUDE, JUNPEI IS AWESOME IN THE REAL PERSONA SERIES (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Nice to meet you, Junpei..." (DUDE, JUNPEI IS AWESOME IN THE REAL PERSONA SERIES (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()



(I know) "Well if you don't mind I'm hunting for my family, I must get going."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at him for a moment, scowling. "Take your shoe off and do it again in another footprint since you messed up this one."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He licked Ririchiyo, minimal amount of poison inflicting her (Just enough to make her feel pain and to cringe and cry.) He started to run.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> He licked Ririchiyo, minimal amount of poisin inflicting her (Just enoguh to make her fell pain and to cringe and cry.) He started to run.



"You mother!" Pieri look at Riri picking her up. "Riri! Riri! Are you okay!?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"Stop it!" She said, slightly wincing. "I'm gonna be fine. Go after him, this is our chance to find Kaida. I'll catch up."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He dove into the water, sank to the bottom and turned into a shark.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Stop it!" She said, slightly wincing. "I'm gonna be fine. Go after him, this is our chance to find Kaida. I'll catch up."



"Okay." Pieri ran to the man. "Come here you pervert!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Okay." Pieri ran to the man. "Come here you pervert!"



(He's in his shark form they shouldn't be able to figure out who he is.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Ririchiyo stood up, her arm slightly stinging. She saw Pieri running and started to follow.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (He's in his shark form they shouldn't be able to figure out who he is.)



"Where'd he go!?" Pieri looked around the place. "Ugh..." Pieri ran back to Riri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"We don't need to worry about him. We just need to find Kaida." She said, starting to follow the footprints once again.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He swam until he was sure he was around the area and they couldn't see him. He got out of water and ran to the shelter, he covered up his foot prints along the way. He went in and pad locked the front door. He went to the closet to pull out another Outfit for his princess. Meanwhile, Kaida's body ached. Her ankles hurting from the chain they were bleeding. She was in denial of what happened, she didn't know what it was, but in her heart she knew it was wrong.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "We don't need to worry about him. We just need to find Kaida." She said, starting to follow the footprints once again.



"I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

"So do I. But we can easily fight him if that pathetic coward comes back." 
(Pocky, when can we find Kaida?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "So do I. But we can easily fight him if that pathetic coward comes back."
> (Pocky, when can we find Kaida?)



(Actually Kaida is going to escape and run into Aki's arms with a nail in her foot.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "So do I. But we can easily fight him if that pathetic coward comes back."
> (Pocky, when can we find Kaida?)



"What if he has Kaida!? That's no good..." Pieri's stomach to feel sick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (Actually Kaida is going to escape and run into Aki's arms with a nail in her foot.)



(NO TO US! PLEASE! You don't need Aki.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Yeah, Aki's not coming back until 8:00-ish)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

She started to cry loudly. Junpei walked in. "God dammit, shut up! You're going to get me caught!" He hit and kicked Kaida. She tried to stop crying. "I'm sorry..." She said "Well,well,well the Princess finally talks! Your voice is like music to my ears." He leaned in close to her face, she tried to move away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah, Aki's not coming back until 8:00-ish)



(Yeah I want this to last.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She started to cry loudly. Junpei walked in. "God dammit, shut up! You're going to get me caught!" He hit and kicked Kaida. She tried to stop crying. "I'm sorry..." She said "Well,well,well the Princess finally talks! Your voice is like music to my ears." He leaned in close to her face, she tried to move away.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(aww )

Pieri saw the footprints lead to a lake. "What the..?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He went in for a round two, this time it lasted longer and hurt Kaida even more. (I'll wait for 20 minutes to post again.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> He went in for a round two, this time it lasted longer and hurt Kaida even more. (I'll wait for 20 minutes to post again.)



(I swear to god, I am emotionally attached to Kaida.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(;-; This is getting depressing af)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I swear to god, I am emotionally attached to Kaida.)



(You're not the only one. I get emotionally attached to every character. I FEEL BAD FOR SERENA WHEN THE LOVE OF HER LIFE (She doesn't know) IS MEAN TO HER.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (;-; This is getting depressing af)



(I am the queen of emotion.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (You're not the only one. I get emotionally attached to every character. I FEEL BAD FOR SERENA WHEN THE LOVE OF HER LIFE (She doesn't know) IS MEAN TO HER.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Aki?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Aki?)



(Serena is sailor moon.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Serena is sailor moon.)



(Oh yeah.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Serena is sailor moon.)



(Isn't her name Usagi?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Isn't her name Usagi?)



(English dub.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Isn't her name Usagi?)



(Yeah but the dub I'm watching calls her Serena.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Oh x3 I never watched the dub)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yeah but the dub I'm watching calls her Serena.)



FIGHTING EVIL BY MOONLIGHT

HER NAME IS KAIDA


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Junpei stopped for a moment and put her original outfit on. "Now your my beautiful school girl." He was smiling, Kaida was crying with fear on her face. She thought _What if I never see Aki again?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(PLAYS SONG:


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(TOO DEPRESSING)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (PLAYS SONG:
> 
> -snip-



(More like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX4Glg49gs0 )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (More like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX4Glg49gs0 )



(GUMMIIIIIIIII!!!

The reason i picked that song was because the lyrics)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Welp, here's another- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89hparQWqYQ)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (GUMMIIIIIIIII!!!
> 
> The reason i picked that song was because the lyrics)



(I picked this song for the lyrics. 



Spoiler: Examples that represent Kaida:



Even when you want to live in this world,
there aren't any kind knives
I hide behind bandages of fear

Pawing at the ground, all of the light
sinks into hope and despair
Without hesitating, it casts a shadow

It's not the Tragic Hero that's been captured
Who do I turn to? Those eyes? those feet?

The beauty of it violates you
Surely you'll be kind in the morning


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I picked this song for the lyrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(EVERY UP SO I CAN BEAT UP JUNPEI!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (EVERY UP SO I CAN BEAT UP JUNPEI!)



(YOU'LL GET YOUR CHANCE.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Beating up Junpei is gonna be satisfying *rubs hands evilly*)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Beating up Junpei is gonna be satisfying *rubs hands evilly*)



(Junpei reminds me of Pieri's dad. hint hint hint

he's coming back <


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He stopped and left the room. Kaida had a mental breakdown. _Why me why?_ She looked at the bruises on her body, they hurt badly. Her innocence had been taken away from her in a flash. Meanwhile Junpei was in the bathroom, grabbing various hair accesories.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Aw snap, is he actually Pieri's father?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Aw snap, is he actually Pieri's father?)



(No, Pieri's father will be...Mysterious.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Aw snap, is he actually Pieri's father?)



(He couldn't be he's only 21. Also another lyric is I didn't find a petal of sand
What can I do with my hand that only loves?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (He couldn't be he's only 21. Also another lyric is I didn't find a petal of sand
> What can I do with my hand that only loves?)



(Oh, right xP)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He came back into the room. "Look what I got?" He held up a curling iron, hair brush, hair ribbons and hair ties. "I'm going to make your bland hair as beautiful as your face."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh, right xP)



(HINT HINT HINT HINT HINT!







It's not Pieri's mother, But something happens.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Honestly, I'm way too dense to figure this out xD I'll find out once the time comes)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He sat down next to her and started to brush her hair. She sat still. She was dying on the inside. "Why is your hair so tangled? It looks healthy though."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(Pieri will change her appearance.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

He got up and unlocked the door. "I'm trusting you enough to keep this unlocked, make the wrong move and I burn you with this curling iron." He sat back down next to her. He started to curl her hair. He started kissing her neck. "See look you look much more beautiful." He held up a hand held mirror. She was shocked by what she saw, cuts on her cheeks, bruises on her neck. Her shirt was all ripped up too.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Ah, I see. Thanks for telling me!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ah, I see. Thanks for telling me!)



(Can't wait for the scene.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can't wait for the scene.)



(Which one?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Which one?)



(Where Pieri's dad finds Pieri. It will be like the end of Tokyo Ghoul.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Where Pieri's dad finds Pieri. It will be like the end of Tokyo Ghoul.)



(Never seen it but seems interesting.)

He then tied Kaida's hair into pigtails and put the bow ontop of her head. He smiled at her. (Imma wait for Aki now since anything else I'm gonna do it gonna deal with her escaping.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Is there any reason that Junpei likes her or is he just some psycho-perv?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Never seen it but seems interesting.)
> 
> He then tied Kaida's hair into pigtails and put the bow ontop of her head. He smiled at her. (Imma wait for Aki now since anything else I'm gonna do it gonna deal with her escaping.)



(Ok!

Pieri's dad grabbed a centipede from a bucket, "This will make you smile." Pieri's dad put the centipede in her ear, "Ahh! AHHHH!" Pieri screamed while the centipede was crawling in her ear.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Is there any reason that Junpei likes her or is he just some psycho-perv?)



(He's admired her from afar for a while, he also is in love with underaged girls soooo HIDE YO SCHOOL GIRLS HIDE YO WAIFU'S BECAUSE, HE BE KIDNAPPIN EVERYONE.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (He's admired her from afar for a while, he also is in love with underaged girls soooo HIDE YO SCHOOL GIRLS HIDE YO WAIFU'S BECAUSE, HE BE KIDNAPPIN EVERYONE.)



(YEAH)


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Ok!
> 
> Pieri's dad grabbed a centipede from a bucket, "This will make you smile." Pieri's dad put the centipede in her ear, "Ahh! AHHHH!" Pieri screamed while the centipede was crawling in her ear.)




(do you have to?? i am terrified of centipedes!!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(OH MY GOD xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (do you have to?? i am terrified of centipedes!!)



(It'll be in a spoiler. I have other stuff.)

(ALSO: Should i do the scene right now or tomorrow?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (It'll be in a spoiler. I have other stuff.)
> 
> (ALSO: Should i do the scene right now or tomorrow?)



(I dunno lol)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Pedobear = Junpei confirmed)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

(I got to go for about 10 mins. Bye guys!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I got to go for about 10 mins. Bye guys!)



(Bye!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Does anyone remember when Sparro's coming back?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Does anyone remember when Sparro's coming back?)



(I'm looking for the post right now.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'm looking for the post right now.)



(I just found it, it's like 9:30-ish PCT)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Does anyone remember when Sparro's coming back?)





Sparro said:


> Got soccer, gtg until at least 8:39 PCT



(Here ya go)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Thanks for trying to help! )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm back :3

3 minutes early


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm back :3
> 
> 3 minutes early



(YES THANK THE THINGS, be sure to look at my previous posts I am the queen of sadness)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(OHHIHIHIHIHI Riri gets licked on the arm by a 21-year-old pedobear)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

(WELP
TIME TO GET SCARRED
FOR LIFE
AGAIN)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WELP
> TIME TO GET SCARRED
> FOR LIFE
> AGAIN)



(xDDD I TOLD YOU I CAN GET INTO CREEPY ****)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(Gonna take shower, be back in ten to twenty minutes. Baiii)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Gonna take shower, be back in ten to twenty minutes. Baiii)



(Baaaaiiii)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Lost my innocence again ;-;

Also I forgot to add Junpei's form lmao


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lost my innocence again ;-;
> 
> Also I forgot to add Junpei's form lmao



(xD I'm sorry k? I wanted to make it emotional.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

(I'm baaaaacccckkkkKKKKkk)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I'm baaaaacccckkkkKKKKkk)



(Welcome backkkkk, Guess I'll start again.)

Kaida didn't want to look at Junpei, how could he do this to her? Junpei kept stroking Kaida's hair.


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2015)

(why is this so depressing..)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Finally done editing ._.)

Aki woke up with a shock.
"Where's Kaida?!" He yelled, but was alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (why is this so depressing..)



With great RPs come great depressibility


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri was asleep, so Ririchiyo decided to go back to the old unofficial campsite and see if Aki was awake. (I want to be there to beat up Junpei c:<)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (why is this so depressing..)



(Because it is ; - ; )

Kaida spoke to him, "Dance with me, my prince?" She asked him. "Of course!" He replied. "Well first unhook my leg chains, if you do, you can do anything you want to me." She said. Junpei being the idiot that he is did what she said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He looked around franticly. _Where are the others?!_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She slowly started to dance with him. (BUILDING UP MY SUSPENSE)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo kept walking and saw Aki, looking panicked. "Aki!" She said, walking to him. "You fainted."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He took a few breaths, trying to calm himself down. 

"Where's...Kaida..?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She twirled around and then kicked and punched him in the gut. She ran out of the room. On her way out of the shelter she stepped on a nail, which slowled her down to a running limp.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida?!" He screamed out, with longing and agony in his voice.

"Kaida...I need you.." He whimpered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Aki. Look at me." She stared at him right in the eye. "Pieri and I know who did it, and we found footprints leading to -hopefully- Kaida's location. Calm down."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She ran through the trees, going as fast as she could. She was crying, if Junpei caught her then it would be then end for her. Unluckly Junpei was making his way out of the shelter, he was speed walking because the pain hurt him too much.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Who did it?!" He yelled out, grabbing her shoulders.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"I'm going to catch you my pretty!" He screamed at her, she made it to the beach. "Never again in your life you B******!" She screamed back at him. _Oh man I shouldn't have intimidated him.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He heard screaming and turned his head. He noticed an injured Kaida.

"Kaida!? What happened to you?!" He yelled, running to her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Holy crap! Kaida!" Ririchiyo ran up to Kaida, inspecting her foot. "What do we do, what do we do?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She saw Aki and ran towards him like there was no tomorrow. She started bawling her eyes out. "This guy is after me! I'll tell you more later!" As soon as she said that Junpei came out of the woods.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"You guys! Leave! I'll try to slow down Junpei." Ririchiyo said. "Aki, take Kaida farther into the woods."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Who are you?!" He yelled fiercely. He ran towards him and punched him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys! Did She escape!?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Guys! Did She escape!?



(Yeah)

She started breaking up her words. " H-H-He violated me!"

Junpei rubbed his face. "I should be asking you why my princess ran after you!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Okay!" He yelled.

"Kaida, get on my back!" He turned into an eagle.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She grabbed onto his back.

Junpei yelled "Hey where do _you_ think you're going?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo took a deep breath. She rushed towards Junpei, swiftly punching him the stomach, then kicking his shin.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

He looked at Ririchiyo. "You're pretty strong, for a _runt_ that is!" He fell to the ground.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He screeched at him and flew off towards the plains.

*The Goddess*

The Goddess watched from above.

"No.... I eliminated them all...how is there another Savngish?! (Pretty sure that's the name) How?!" She paused.

"Must I have to awaken once again, showing my true form?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, _guess what_? Die." She started violently kicking him while he was on the ground. "Die, you sick pedophile."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri woke up, "Where is he!?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, _guess what_? Die." She started kicking him while he was on the ground, violently.



(That's my drilll. Get me over there.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida was holding on tight to Aki, she kept reliving the memory. 

Junpei started to cough up blood. "I hope you burn in a fire little girl."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Shut your mouth." Ririchiyo quietly said. She turned into an eagle and dived for him, scratching him from his face down to his legs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He let out a terrible screech. He felt a little wind.

_Oh, my dear Goddess. Please let there be no turbulence this day._

It stopped.

_She heard me?!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida was holding on tight to Aki, she kept reliving the memory.
> 
> Junpei started to cough up blood. "I hope you burn in a fire little girl."



Pieri found where everyone was, "Oh there they are." Pieri started walking there. Readying her fist.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"**** you." He said. He was thinking about Kaida. "You know that girl pleasured me well." He said with a smile.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(YOU GO RIRI! GO RIRI GO!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (YOU GO RIRI! GO RIRI GO!)



(Yeah! I'm making him seem like a total jerk xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Do you think I give a sh**?" She coldly asked, becoming human once again. She stepped on his stomach, none too gently, and began stomping her foot down.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida!?" Pieri ran closer to Kaida, While running she saw the man from before, "That ****er..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yeah! I'm making him seem like a total jerk xD)



(I know xD Ririchiyo is getting super violent.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

He spat out blood, Junpei was ended, he died at that moment.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(can I kill him pls?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He flew over towards the plains, where the turbulence really was.

_Please, Goddess!_

She didn't listen. He fell, turned into human form and formed a ball around Kaida, hoping to protect her from further harm.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> He spat out blood, Junpei was ended, he died at that moment.



NO


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (can I kill him pls?)



(Yah sure do a finisher move xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> He spat out blood, Junpei was ended, he died at that moment.



Not a big surprise XD I'll label him as deceased


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Ah, Pieri. Go to town on this freak. _Kill him._"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She felt Aki's warmness. She hugged him tight.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Aki protected her from actually hitting the ground)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yah sure do a finisher move xD)



(THANK YOU.)
Pieri got near the man, "Do you think this is a ****ing joke?" She said. Getting ready to punch.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Aki protected her from actually hitting the ground)



(oopsie ill fix that)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo stood up. Her job was done. She turned into an eagle and flew off, trying to find Aki and Kaida.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He hit the ground hard, protecting Kaida from touching it. He held back his cries. 

_I must stay strong for Kaida._ He thought.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She let go of him and stood up. She was holding back tears.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri punched him repeatedly. "You ****er!" Pieri started to kick him as hard as she can, Leaving his face smashed. "Ngh! Ngh! Ngh!" Pieri stopped, She fell to the floor.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw a feathered bullet falling back towards Earth. She tried to help, but the wind was too strong for her. She fell as well, no one to soften the impact.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He got up, acting like there was no pain. He saw Ririchiyo falling.

_No..please no._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She examined her bruises. "Aki..." She softly said.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Too End All Tales.

Username: emisenpai12 
Name: Lock
Age: 36
Appearance: 

Race: Oalenish
Magical Ability: None.
Personality: You'll see.
Other: Father of Pieri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He tried speaking. It hurt to open his mouth. It hurt to move at all.

"It..hurts...but I'll...stay strong.." He wheezed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She rushed over to him "This is all my fault..." She started to cry again (It's healing tear time  )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

When Ririchiyo was conscious again, she found that she'd barely survived the landing and had a broken arm and leg. She sat there and sobbed, emotionally and physically weak.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He tried speaking. It hurt to open his mouth. It hurt to move at all.
> 
> "It..hurts...but I'll...stay strong.." He wheezed.



(Please accept Lock, Sparro. He locks in where Pieri change her appearance.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

I know I was gonna


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I know I was gonna



IS HE IN ?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

_Why am I crying? I must look so odd right now._ Ririchiyo started sobbing even harder. Through her tears, she attempted to turn into a bird, but failed. She was on the ground, weeping unlike anytime she'd ever had.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> _Why am I crying? I must look so odd right now._ Ririchiyo started sobbing even harder.



"Riri, It's o-okay..." Pieri felt something strange.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"A-A-Aki.. how could someone do that to another person?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He felt his pain decrease, ever so slowly, but didn't go away

"I...don't know..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> IS HE IN ?



Yes
Fer Christs sake kid


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"I-I-" She stopped and ripped the nail out of her foot, it was bleeding.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He felt his pain decrease, ever so slowly, but didn't go away
> 
> "I...don't know..."
> 
> ...



(? I guess your thinking i'm annyoing. I'll stop )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki closed his eues, feeling her pain. He tried covering up the bleeding spots.

"I'm here now." He started to cry.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo pulled herself together and stopped crying. She slowly got up, ignoring the sharp pain in her left leg, and transformed into a bird. She started to fly lopsidedly towards where she last saw Aki's bird form falling.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"You don't know how scared I was, he force fed me pinapple, dressed me up and played with my hair! Worst of all, he did _something_ twice. I thought I was never going to see you again!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He cried even more. "I can't take what this horrid man did to you.."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She burrowed her head into his chest slowly crying.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"I..I..." He paused.

"This is my fault; I shouldn't have left you.." He cried more.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"No it's mine! I should have never have been there..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo flew overhead, seeing them softly crying together. _Ah...right... I'm not the one he cares for. I shouldn't interrupt._ She flew off into a different area. As she attempted to land, she simply gave up and fell. (Y'know, again. because wynaut)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo pulled herself together and stopped crying. She slowly got up, ignoring the sharp pain in her left leg, and transformed into a bird. She started to fly lopsidedly towards where she last saw Aki's bird form falling.



Lock: After a long search for her lost daughter, Lock get came across a mysterious place, "What's this..?" Lock flew down the place.

Pieri: "R-Riri! Wait! Pieri looked as Riri flew up. "Goddammit, Why can't things get normal?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"..its nether of our faults. It's _his_."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri: "R-Riri! Wait! Pieri looked as Riri flew up. "Goddammit, Why can't things get normal?"



(Oh, I had no idea you were with me xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "..its nether of our faults. It's _his_."



She nodded, "I wish I had most of my clothes." She sighed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"I could to and get them." He said, ignoring his own pain.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo laid her head down and stared at the treetops, unblinking.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I could to and get them." He said, ignoring his own pain.



"He uh, cut them up..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh, I had no idea you were with me xD)



(//faceplams//)

Lock: He flew over and transformed into a human, He crouched near a bush, Looking near. He saw her lost daughter. "There you are my baby."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"What a smartass." He sighed. "We could try and remake them."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "What a smartass." He sighed. "We could try and remake them."



"It's fine, I'm ok just being here with you."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Like a robot, she got up after around 10 minutes and started walking to search for Aki and Kaida.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Anything to make you happy." He sighed. The happiness from just this morning has disappeared, and was replaced by a mostly monoton Aki.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Anything to make you happy." He sighed. The happiness from just this morning has disappeared, and was replaced by a mostly monoton Aki.



She put her arms around him, "We can get through this together."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She reached small spot in the forest where the sun was. She saw Kaida and Aki talking. 
"Ah, h-hi guys."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri: Pieri stayed there, Wondering what just happened. "Oh god...What have I done?" Pieri started to feel pain down her stomach.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked at Ririchiyo, she ran over and hugged her. "I'm so glad to see you!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Hi.." He said weakly. He tried moving his hand but it just didn't co-operate.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Oh, um, yeah..." She said. Ririchiyo was too tired to move a muscle.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She walked back over to Aki, she fell on her face and didn't move.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He collapsed onto the ground, looking up at the beating sun. He was tired, in pain, hungry, and most of all, he was unhappy again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Ah, Aki... Kaida sort of fell, didn't she?" Ririchiyo said, expressionless.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She tried to fall asleep but she couldn't. Her paranoia got the best of her. She didn't know it, but this would be one of the sleepness nights, with more to come. She sat up.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri: Pieri stayed there, Wondering what just happened. "Oh god...What have I done?" Pieri started to feel pain down her stomach.



Lock: Lock ran up to Pieri, Covering up her mouth, "Shh...It's your dad. Now call your friends" Lock held a knife to her neck.

Pieri: "What the hell?!" Pieri stayed still ordering her father's demands, "Guys! Come down here! Aki! Kaida! Riri!" Pieri yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Just lay down, Ririchiyo. It's time we try and rest, for it is all we can do."

_I'm just surprised I didn't die._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Just lay down, Ririchiyo. It's time we try and rest, for it is all we can do."
> 
> _I'm just surprised I didn't die._



(THE IRONY)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"You guys rest, I have things to think about.." She was looking at the sky.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He heard the call of Pieri, but couldn't move. He realized his entire arm was broken, so was his two big toes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo's eyes widened. She heard Pieri calling her name. She attempt to run, but fell because of her injuries. With scratches everywhere on her body, she followed the voice. "Aki, Pieri... she could be in trouble. We should go."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (THE IRONY)



Ikr


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She heard Pieri's name, she got up weak. _I can't carry them.._ She tried to pick up Ririchiyo. "I'm sorry for doing this... Aki I'll come back for you.." She was able to lift Ririchiyo up.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"No, let me _down_!" Ririchiyo started to thrash violently in Kaida's arms. She had to find Pieri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Leave me. I'm not worth the effort."

_Is this what it's like to die? To be in eternal suffering? Goddess, if you want me to die, please just end me here, end me now._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock: "If you don't get them down, I'll kill you." Lock said while he held the knife closer.

Pieri: "Guys! Come down here quick! Now!" Pieri yelled out holding for dear life,


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida dropped her. "..." She went to Pieri's voice.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida dropped her. "..." She went to walk around the plains, not in the dirrection of Pieri's voice.



(are you naked?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Aki! Stop it, please. Pieri needs our help." She yelled. "I'm managing, so you should be able to, too!"
She grabbed his hand and tried to tug him up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (are you naked?)



(She has a riped up shirt on and little shorts and thats about it.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He tried getting up. His muscles were too tired from flying so much. He tried flying, but one of his wings wouldn't move. He ever so slowly ignored his pain and limped.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She had her eyes closed, "Pieri whats wrong?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock: Yelled out; "If you don't damn come down here! Your pretty little friend will be cut to pieces!" 

Pieri: Pieri's heart sunk. She started to breath heavily.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida opened her eyes. _Don't say anything you would regret you might get assaulted again._ She was in shock.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He heard the yelling; he needed to get there fast. He flew there, trying to ignore every bit of pain in his body.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo started to transform into a bird, flying lopsidedly once agin through the air.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida opened her eyes. _Don't say anything you would regret you might get assaulted again._ She was in shock.



Lock: "COME DOWN HERE NOW ARE YOU'LL MOTHER GODDAMN PAY!" Lock held the knife closer and closer too Pieri's neck. "She's about to DIEEE!" He yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He heard the yelling; he needed to get there fast. He flew there, trying to ignore every bit of pain in his body.



....Mmkay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I Ninjad you didn't i


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida yelled " Come on guys hurry it up!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Guys, 17 guests xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock: "There we go! Come down!" He yelled out again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He arrived and stood in front of them, transforming human.

"Leave. Her. Alone."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Guys, 17 guests xD)



(They want to watch the show duh)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> ....Mmkay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I Ninjad you didn't i


(Hey, Ri's still in love with Aki. I have to keep it up. Also, the ninja was real)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He arrived and stood in front of them, transforming human.
> 
> "Leave. Her. Alone."



Lock: "You can't say that! I'm father...!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"You're father?" Kaida questioned.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Then what gives you the right to kill her?" He asked.

*The Goddess*

"Father, trying to kill her own daughter..."
It started to rain.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo sloppily landed, becoming a human once again. "Look, can we just avoid another one of you weirdos getting killed? I don't enjoy doing it."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida tried to walk forward but she slipped and fell on the rain. She clenched her foot. Trying to hold back the pain.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "You're father?" Kaida questioned.



Lock: "Yes! I'm the father. Now sit in front of me all or the girl gets the kill." Lock grabbed a the knife and pointed it at her arm.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Who here wants to see some Goddess action instead of what Emi is about to do? Also, Eni are you okay with this?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki sat down, staring him directly in the eye.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida tried to limp towards him, sadly she fell again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at the rain. Her eyes widened and she looked at the sky, surprised. _Look, it's rain!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Then what gives you the right to kill her?" He asked.
> 
> *The Goddess*
> 
> ...



"Shut up and come over here!" He yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Your talking to Aki, not the Goddess, right?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

(NOOO YOU GUYS HAD JUNPEI AND I MISSED HIM DX)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Who here wants to see some Goddess action instead of what Emi is about to do? Also, Eni are you okay with this?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aki sat down, staring him directly in the eye.


(I HAVE A LOT OF TORTURE SCENES FOR HER SO MAYBYE NOT?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Your talking to Aki, not the Goddess, right?)



(Aki)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Trust me you dodged a bullet with that Tia XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo fell on her knees, keeping her eyes fixed on the sky. She didn't really know why, but it was oddly fascinating, more so than before.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I HAVE A LOT OF TORTURE SCENES FOR HER SO MAYBYE NOT?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(EW)

(Thank god you're talking to Aki)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida spaced out. _Does Ririchiyo hate me? She's always so nice to everyone else..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"HURRY UP! The girl's got a time limit!" He started to put the knife to her head instead.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(They're all sitting)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo had reached a breaking point. She fell backward, nearly cracking her skull on a rock nearby. She stared at the sky, never blinking, despite all the rain falling on her face. _I don't really want the rain to go away..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He turned his head and saw Ririchiyo on the ground. _The hell happened to her?_ He turned his head back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (They're all sitting)



"Ok! Well everybody here's the plan. Were gonna tie you up and Torture my daughter. " Lock said happily while walking behind them tieing them up. One by one.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(YESSS 20 GUESTS!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki spat on his shoes.

_I could shift, that'll make me smaller.._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida couldn't handle it. _I CAN'T WATCH PIERI RELIVE WHAT I HAD TO GO THROUGH._ She started silently sobbing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo stood up, suddenly. She looked at the strange man. "There's no way you're doing that to us. Not after all the bull we went through." She punched him in the face, not caring how much she would face the consequences.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Their here t watch the torture scene apparently)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Trust me you dodged a bullet with that Tia XD)



(I know I read through xD but still)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida couldn't handle it. _I CAN'T WATCH PIERI RELIVE WHAT I HAD TO GO THROUGH._ She started silently sobbing.



Lock started to tie up Kaida's hands and touched her back slowly. "Have fun.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Dude, Ri just punched Lock in the face.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She started rustling her hands back and forth "No...No..No.. YOU CAN'T DO THIS TO HER, DON'T MAKE HER LIVE THROUGH THIS."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Dude, Ri just punched Lock in the face.)



"You shouldn't of done that." Lock slashed his knife near Riri's cheek.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Dude lets just let this happen and get it over with so we can kill lock)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(finneeeee)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She started rustling her hands back and forth "No...No..No.. YOU CAN'T DO THIS TO HER, DON'T MAKE HER LIVE THROUGH THIS."



"Shut up, I know what happened to you."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Shut up, I know what happened to you."



She closed her eyes. "What did you know that creep?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"You don't know nothing about what we've gone through!" He hissed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock finished up with the tieing. Getting out of his bag was a bucket of centipede. "I'm gonna, Put these in her ears. Let's see the fun times!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo quietly looked at the sky, accepting her death.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida couldn't look at it. If she did she would end up throwing up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(OH geez)


"You goddamned man, go to hell."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "You don't know nothing about what we've gone through!" He hissed.



"2 Centipedes in her ear! Because of this fool!" Lock woke up Pieri, Then putting the centipedes in her ear.

Pieri started to shake, She started to scream. "AHH! AHH!" She started to sob, "I thought you -AHH!" As the second centipede was put in her ear.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida couldn't help but look, she felt sick and threw up on the grass next to her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (OH geez)
> 
> 
> "You goddamned man, go to hell."



(Based on Tokyo Ghoul! This entire scene was based on Tokyo Ghoul's Season one ending scene. So thank the people over there!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki stood up, still bounded.
"You untie me right now! See what happens!" He yelled.

"Just torture me instead."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"No!" Kaida cried, "Kill me or do you worst if your going to do anything!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki stood up, still bounded.
> "You untie me right now! See what happens!" He yelled.
> 
> "Just torture me instead."



"Hell no." Lock said. 

Pieri started to close her eyes but failed too. "Mother...Help me..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Don't touch any of them!" He screamed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida started to cry again. Memories flashing back. _Why are people so evil? Why?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "No!" Kaida cried, "Kill me or do you worst if your going to do anything!"



"No! No! No!" Lock started grab a wrench out of his bag and hit Pieri with it. "Let's do this!!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at Lock and said, "Can you torture me instead of Pieri?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Augh! Leave her alone!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Don't care what you say, Aki's gonna go ape-**** crazy in a second.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"I'm worth the least amount of emotional value. Torture me instead."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"SHUT THE HELL UP! " Lock started to wack her harder, Leaving marks and scars on her face.

Pieri started to yell and moan. "Dad! Why! Please why!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Don't care what you say, Aki's gonna go ape-**** crazy in a second.)



(I can believe that xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "I'm worth the least amount of emotional value. Torture me instead."



(Is Riri dying?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"AHH!" Aki yelled, and charged at Lock, hands bounded.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo started to transform into an eagle as a way to get out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Don't care what you say, Aki's gonna go ape-**** crazy in a second.)



(Don't kill him, There's more involving her new appearance.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo started to transform into an eagle as a way to get out.



(NO NO NO WAIT)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida was fiddling with the ties, she was able to untie her hands. She pretended they were still tied.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Ugh, fine. This annoys me though. Pretend it never happened.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Is Riri dying?)



(She sort of broke after having to contribute to killing someone, even someone horrible. She also has severely broken bones and is exhausted, mentally and physically after having to fly with a broken wing and walk. Just give her some time. She'll be back to normal.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Darn, okay. Just forget about that post then xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (She sort of broke after having to contribute to killing someone, even someone horrible. She also has severely broken bones and is exhausted, mentally and physically. Just give her some time. She'll be back to normal.)



(Good I don't want you to leave this RP. >:O)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Good I don't want you to leave this RP. >:O)



(Okay x3 I'll make sure Riri doesn't die.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock started to stop, Now grabbing something else; A needle. "My friends  prepare to fly." He stuck the needle at Pieri's eye.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Might make Aki die <) pfft yeah right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki shut his eyes at the horror. He wanted to bash Locks face in.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Might make Aki die <) pfft yeah right



(Why? OMF SPARRO)

Kaida scooted closer to Aki and tried to unti him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Pls no! Killing off characters is too damn depressing ;-; )
(Sparro, nuuuu that white text)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden woke up, and glanced around. _Where is evrryone?_ He wondered. He spotted figures in the distance. That must have been them, but something felt off. He crept closer, hugging the ground in wolf form, his fur golden to match the sand to make him blend in.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pls no! Killing off characters is too damn depressing ;-; )



(Look at the white text.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He felt his bounds being untied. He stayed silent.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Might make Aki die <) pfft yeah right



(Oh no..)

Pieri started to move, Screaming and sobbing. 



Spoiler: BLOOD



the blood started to gush  and made a pool of blood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Actually, now I'm considering killing off Riri xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Look at the white text.)



Yeah don't worry I was kidding XD Or WAS I?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Actually, no I'm considering killing off Riri xD)



(You better make a new chari.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Actually, now I'm considering killing off Riri xD)



NO WHITE TEXT WTF


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yeah don't worry I was kidding XD Or WAS I?



(Thats why I said OMF xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Yeah... Good idea or bad idea?)
Ririchiyo, thanks to her tiny stature, started to wiggle out of the rope.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah... Good idea or bad idea?)



(Idk its up to you.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah... Good idea or bad idea?)



Bad D:<


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Bad D:<



(Alright then, I guess I won't kill her off. For now )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden crept closer, trying to see what was going on. He had to keep his head down, or the green marking on his forehead would stand out from the sandy colour of the rest of his fur. That made it difficult, but as he closed the distance he could see some of that was going on. _What the...?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Holy shiitake, 23 guests)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki stared at the pool of blood, disgusted.

_You are a disgusting creature._ He thought.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Holy shiitake, 23 guests)



(That's alot. xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She slowly squirmed around until the rope was much looser on her, however, it wasn't visible unless looked at very closely.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri entered a dream world, Her eyes were covered with wrap and mysterious figure started to talk: "I'm sorry for this...My young sweet Pieri. I'm sorry for this huge mess... Your father abused me too, The nation corrupted hkn to kill me and abuse me. I love you my sweet little girl...Live on. The wrapping disappeared and a new face came on. "My sweetpea."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Emi get on with it so Aki can kill lock


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

_What should I do? I can't do much.. - Sigh - So dissapointing._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw a flash of green out of the corner of her eye. She whipped her head around and saw a wolf. With a red collar. _Jaiden!_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Did she change figure in the real world as well?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Lock stopped as Pieri glowed in bright yellow. "What the hell!?" He yelled out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Did she change figure in the real world as well?)



(Yes, Her mother changed her appearance.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki watched in amazement, but was also readying to attack Lock.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo slipped off the ropes completely, waiting until she was needed to fight.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida looked out, _I can't fight, I'm not good enough.._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden glanced between Pieri in a pool of blood whose appearance had just drastically changed, the unknown man who was presumably responsible, and everyone else in various degrees of being tied up. _What do I do? Should I attack him?_ As he looked at Ririchiyo, he saw she had noticed him. He put his head down - if it was visible to her, it probably would be to the man too - and then moved around, trying to get behind the unknown man. Better to have surprise advantage if he made a move.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She saw that Jaiden made eye contact with her. 'Be careful.' She mouthed. She didn't need another person to get hurt.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Can Aki attack now?!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri broke her tie and grabbed Lock's arms. "Let me do this, Aki." Pieri slammed her dad to  the ground. "Father...You killed mother. You faked your death and you are a sick person. You didn't wanted to kill me and my friends.That's  not gonna happen."

(//starts tokyo ghoul season 2 ending theme.//)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(DAMN YOU I WANNA KILL HIM ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(Can I have his knife xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo stood up and stared at him. _We could've died today..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri started to punch Lock, "Dear my damned past, I'm sorry for this. "


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida picked up his knife. She walked away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki stared at the a longing for death and hatred, much more than most other times.


_Whats come over me?..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden stood up on all fours and his fur returned to its usual white. It didn't seem necessary to crouch and blend in with the sand anymore; Pieri seemed to be handling things on her own. He stood and watched her punch the man, still not fully grasping what had happened that led up to this.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Going off to sleep soon)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo didn't know what to do; attack or stay?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She was far away from the group, they were still in her field of vision though, she began slicing her leg. _This is what taking out your sadness feels like._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida picked up his knife. She walked away.



"Kaida, Don't go any where with that knife. Leave it alone... My dad's done for." Pieri started to walk away from the body. Running up the hill sobbing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki walked away. "We should leave Pieri here for a bit." He said. "We'll be towards the forest." He said and walked east, set up a camp and fell into a very uneasy sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G'night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo was unsure of what to do. She followed Aki to the camp and watched from where she was. She couldn't see Kaida anywhere


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She was far away from the group, they were still in her field of vision though, she began slicing her leg. _This is what taking out your sadness feels like._



Don't you dare hurt Kaida whilst I'm gone O:<


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki walked away. "We should leave Pieri here for a bit." He said. "We'll be towards the forest." He said and walked east, set up a camp and fell into a very uneasy sleep.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (G'night!)



(Goodnight!)

Kaida sat next to him still doing what she was doing. _Aki your the only happiness left._ She sighed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Don't you dare hurt Kaida whilst I'm gone O:<



(ITS MY LIFE MOM) She put the knife down.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri started to run and run. "This is my last breath... She reached on top of the hill and jumped off.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nvm until Kaida stops hurting herself I'm staying

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri started to run and run. "This is my last breath... She reached on top of the hill and jumped off.



WELP


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nvm until Kaida stops hurting herself I'm staying



God dammit Sparro she put the knife down.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Wait wut)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

I think Pieri died *facepalm*


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think Pieri died *facepalm*



oh nooooo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nvm until Kaida stops hurting herself I'm staying
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'm stupid, Pretend that didn't happen.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(EVERYTHING'S HAPPENING TO FAST IDEK WHAT'S GOING ON)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> oh nooooo



So abrupt

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> I'm stupid, Pretend that didn't happen.



ALRIGHT NEVERMIND THE ONE KNOWN AS PIERI LIVES


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> So abrupt



Pieri isn't dead anymore.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden followed the others,  not wanting to be left behind. He found that one of them had set up a little camp. When he got there, he changed into human form, and sat down.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (EVERYTHING'S HAPPENING TO FAST IDEK WHAT'S GOING ON)



(Kaida was slicing her leg (Making little marks) then Pieri died, but then she didn't)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Everyone just go to the camp Aki made lmao

Imma actually sleep now


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Everyone just go to the camp Aki made lmao
> 
> Imma actually sleep now



k goodnight have nice dreams

(IMMA GO TO SLEEP TOOOO)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Oh, Jaiden's here." Ririchiyo said in a monotonous voice. "Um... What do I do about my arm and leg...?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri got on top of the hill. Suddenly she started to sing. 

"How many days have passed like this?
This city the crowd is fading, moving on
I sometimes have wondered where you've gone
Story carries on
Lonely, lost inside
I had this dream so many times
The moments we spent has past and gone away

Could there be an end to this,
What I'm feeling deep inside
You know there's no looking back
Glassy sky above,
As long as I'm alive,
You will be part of me
Glassy sky the cold
The broken pieces of me

The mystery of it I recall
Suddenly the truth will change the way we fall
I didn't wanna hurt you, hope you know
Empty promises, shattered dreams of love

Sometimes I wonder what's beyond
I tried many times to make it up to you
Can somebody tell me what to do?
Thought we're meant to be
There's no going back
Time has already come
Sun is gone and no more shadows
Can't give up I know and this life goes on
I'll be strong I'll be strong 'til I see the end

Glassy sky above,
As long as I survive
You will be part of me
Glassy sky the cold
The broken pieces of me
Glassy sky above,
Covers over me, over me..." Pieri started cry, Knowing full well she lost her family.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> So abrupt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(This was so sudden, I should have still tortured her... Well there's next time.

HINT HINT HINT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

No one answered Ririchiyo and so she walked off the camp, and sat on the grass, opposite of where Pieri was. She looked at the stars and sadly smiled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> No one answered Ririchiyo and so she walked off the camp, and sat on the grass, opposite of where Pieri was. She looked at the stars and sadly smiled.



(Dammit I was just about to asnwer xD I just disappeared for a few minutes to change buses on my way to college)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

( Hehe, that's all right. XD If you want to answer, I'll edit my comment above if you want)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> ( Hehe, that's all right. XD If you want to answer, I'll edit my comment above if you want)



(It doesn't really matter tbh I'm gonna have to go off soon anyway)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> No one answered Ririchiyo and so she walked off the camp, and sat on the grass, opposite of where Pieri was. She looked at the stars and sadly smiled.



"Riri...Why did happen? My mother talked to me and... It just happened , My appearance changed, Something is wrong with my eye though... It's red..." Pieri started to sob, "I just want to die..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Sorry, I'm opposite of where you are ;-; ) Ririchiyo fell asleep on the grass, away from where the others were, staring at the midnight sky.
(Good night!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sorry, I'm opposite of where you are ;-; ) Ririchiyo fell asleep on the grass, away from where the others were, staring at the midnight sky.
> (Good night!)



(Oh, I thought you might you were right behind me
.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Hiiii guys! I won't be in until 5-6pm TBTF until usual)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Won't be able to RP until like PCT 3:00 PM


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(I can't believe what happened yesterday...Well, There's next time Pieri. pieri will get tortured again in a different. good luck my little baby.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(DELETED SCENES: These were cut to make things shorter.
The Knife Torture Scene: Lock took out the needle, "Now, Now. My beautiful daughter. We have a knife planned." Lock grabbed the knife and slashed it at Pieri's crystal cut. "AHHHHHHHHH!!!" Pieri yelled out as her cut started to bleed and make a pool of blood again. "Make it stop...Make it stop..." (Lock's turn.) "Do you want to know why, I have these scars on my leg? Well, My dad was a drinker, abuser and more you can't image. One night he goes on a killing spree. My mother grabs the family dagger and tried to attack him. But that didn't go well. Dad kills my mother and I'm just watching. WHY. SO. SERIOUS? He slashes my leg. WHY. SO. SERIOUS? Then, Why So Serious?" Lock started to laugh uncontrollably.

The Gusher Scene: Lock starts to get a gusher out of bag. "This is gonna, Pieri."  Lock started use the gusher to squeeze Pieri's legs. "NO NO NO NO NO NO DAD!!!" Pieri started to scream as her bones were getting crushed. (Lock's turn.) "STOP CRYING." Lock slapped Pieri across her face as she was crying. (Pieri's turn) "I'm sorry...I'm sorry." 

Here's the scenes that were supposed to be added, But was removed because of story progession: "We Belong Together: This is the scene where Aki, Kaida and Riri. He would Jaiden to come out or else everybody dies, He won't torture him though. The Murder Scene: This scene was supposed to show how Pieri's mom as murdered.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2015)

I won't be here tonight, but I'll be on late tomorrow!
Have fuuuuuuuuun
Bai


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I won't be here tonight, but I'll be on late tomorrow!
> Have fuuuuuuuuun
> Bai


DID YOU READ MY DELETED TORTURE SCENES


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP (I NEEED A ROLEPKAY)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida was scratching at her skin, she didn't get any sleep.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida was scratching at her skin, she didn't get any sleep.



(READ MY DELETED TORTURE SCENES)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (READ MY DELETED TORTURE SCENES)



(I DID)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I DID)



(HOW WERE THEY )))


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (HOW WERE THEY )))



(Sad NOW RP WITH ME)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Sad NOW RP WITH ME)



(OK)
Pieri got up, Thinking about what happened yesterday, "Where's that girl, Kaida?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida grabbed the knife. She held it to her heart (Like kinda stabbing it) _What if I just stabbed myself?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida grabbed the knife. She held it to her heart (Like kinda stabbing it) _What if I just stabbed myself?_



"Kaida!?" Pieri remembered that she grabbed a knife before she killed Lock. "No...No...No..." Pieri turned into a owl and tried to find Kaida, "Hoot! Hoot!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

_Hah, I can't not yet anyway._ She started making little cuts on her upper arm.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(Kaida can not die, Pieri would die to protect her.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Kaida can not die, Pieri would die to protect her.)



(no no no it's kinda like self harm, shes only toying with the idea of suicide.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (no no no it's kinda like self harm, shes only toying with the idea of suicide.)


(Oh okay, Where are you tho?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Oh okay, Where are you tho?)



(In the plains, btw are you in the chat with the user "?")


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(THK)
Pieri soared over the plains looking for Kaida, "HOOT!" She yelled out. _Man, Where is she!?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida felt tears stream down her face. She couldn't stop thinking about Junpei's face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2015)

Jaiden lay in the grass, staring at the sky and watching clouds go by. He thought he was sonewhere near Kaida, but he wasn't certain. Somewhere in the distance, an owl hooted.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida felt tears stream down her face. She couldn't stop thinking about Junpei's face.



Pieri transformed into a human, Landing on a tree. "Ngh...Kaida!?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She pressed the knife harder. "WHY WHY WHY ME?" She cried.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She pressed the knife harder. "WHY WHY WHY ME?" She cried.



Pieri heard Kaida, She quickly ran to Kaida. "Kaida! Kaida! Are you okay!?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri heard Kaida, She quickly ran to Kaida. "Kaida! Kaida! Are you okay!?"



Kaida let the knife out of her skin. "I'm fine.." She mumbled, while looking at the ground.

(Are you in the chatzy)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Username: emisenpai12
Name: Tsujigiri or Tsu. 
Age: Unknown
Appearance: 



Spoiler: Tsu







Race: Sangvish
Magical Ability: If his blood comes in contact with anyone, They'll be poisoned.
Personality: Tsu is calm and crazy, He has mutiple personality disorder so his personality is random.
Other: He has scars on his mouth and His birthday is October 20th.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Kaida let the knife out of her skin. "I'm fine.." She mumbled, while looking at the ground.
> 
> (Are you in the chatzy)



"Are you sure?!" Pieri noticed the scars on her arm, "Oh my god...What happened!?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Username: emisenpai12
> Name: Tsujigiri or Tsu.
> Age: Unknown
> Appearance:
> ...



"I did them... To release my pain..." She murmured.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I did them... To release my pain..." She murmured.



"I'm sorry for what happened yesterday. My father is a ****." Pieri started to sob, "Then, My mother...Just came out of nowhere."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I'm sorry for what happened yesterday. My father is a ****." Pieri started to sob, "Then, My mother...Just came out of nowhere."



"It's not your fault. Its not yesterday either." She looked in the distance.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "It's not your fault. Its not yesterday either." She looked in the distance.



Pieri noticed her stomach as cut open, Trying to ignore it she cover it with her arm. "S-So..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked at Pieri, her face all bruised. "Yes?" Kaida questioned.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She looked at Pieri, her face all bruised. "Yes?" Kaida questioned.



Pieri's blood started to drip, _Goddammit it, Not now!_ "What happened t-to your parents?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri's blood started to drip, _Goddammit it, Not now!_ "What happened t-to your parents?"



"I've never met them." She burrowed her head into her knees.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I've never met them." She burrowed her head into her knees.



"O-Oh really?" Pieri started to fall, _Damn, This world._ "Ngh..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Are you alright?" She looked at Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Are you alright?" She looked at Pieri.


"Y-Yeah!" Pieri started to lose conscious. "D-Do you any siblings?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Y-Yeah!" Pieri started to lose conscious. "D-Do you any siblings?"



"No."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "No."


Pieri started to fall back. "Ngh...!" She tried to cover her stomach but failed too, Revealing her huge cut.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(JAIDEN DO SOMETHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

( i gtg)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(BUMP)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(I'm back I accidently fell asleep lmao.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'm back I accidently fell asleep lmao.)



(wow lol)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (wow lol)



(Ikr xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Ikr xD)


(CURE PIERI'S CUT)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (CURE PIERI'S CUT)



(Ok dood chill)

"P-P-P-Pieri why didn't you tell me?" She questioned while looking at Pieri's cut. She nelt down next to Pieri and started to cry on her cut.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Ok dood chill)
> 
> "P-P-P-Pieri why didn't you tell me?" She questioned while looking at Pieri's cut. She nelt down next to Pieri and started to cry on her cut.


(THERE SHOULD A GAY/LESBIAN RELATIONSHIP IN THIS RP :O)
"I-I..." Pieri released a sound of pain when the water and being pured in her stomach's cut.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (THERE SHOULD A GAY/LESBIAN RELATIONSHIP IN THIS RP :O)
> "I-I..." Pieri released a sound of pain when the water and being pured in her stomach's cut.



(Yuno has one sided feelings for Kaida so yeah xD)

"Is it working?" She asked. She began to panic. _What if I can't heal anymore? Ugh Kaida you're so useless.._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yuno has one sided feelings for Kaida so yeah xD)
> 
> "Is it working?" She asked. She began to panic. _What if I can't heal anymore? Ugh Kaida you're so useless.._



"I think so..." Her cut shorted into a 6 inch cut, "Ok, I think it's fine now."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I think so..." Her cut shorted into a 6 inch cut, "Ok, I think it's fine now."



"Ah good, I'm glad." Kaida got up and sat down next to Aki again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Ah good, I'm glad." Kaida got up and sat down next to Aki again.



"Thank you."  Pieri saw Aki, "So, How's Aki?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Thank you."  Pieri saw Aki, "So, How's Aki?"



"He's fine." She replied. Kaida was eyeing her knife.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "He's fine." She replied. Kaida was eyeing her knife.



"Hey, Can i see that knife? After all, It is my father's." She asked Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Yeah sure, just give it back please." She picked it up and handed it to Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yeah sure, just give it back please." She picked it up and handed it to Pieri.


Pieri looked at the knife, Looking at the handle, She saw japanese letters written, "Hey, Kaida. Do you know what this means?"

(it's tsu)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri looked at the knife, Looking at the handle, She saw japanese letters written, "Hey, Kaida. Do you know what this means?"
> 
> (it's tsu)



"Let me see." She read it over. "Tsu.." She whispered.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Let me see." She read it over. "Tsu.." She whispered.



"That's weird..." 

(GODDAMMIT SPARRO COME SO TSU CAN COME OUT OF NOWEHERE )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "That's weird..."
> 
> (GODDAMMIT SPARRO COME SO TSU CAN COME OUT OF NOWEHERE )



"Yes.." She replied. _I am NOT using a knife that has words on it._ "Actually Pieri you can keep it."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes.." She replied. _I am NOT using a knife that has words on it._ "Actually Pieri you can keep it."


"O-Ok...?"_Why was she using anyways?_ Pieri grabbed the knife.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Monsieur Emi. I would like answers as to what you PMed me about, and I would like the answers right here, and right now.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Monsieur Emi. I would like answers as to what you PMed me about, and I would like the answers right here, and right now.



(What Do U Mean 

What kind of answers?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (What Do U Mean
> 
> What kind of answers?)


Someone else PMed me saying that my RP was being stolen!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Someone else PMed me saying that my RP was being stolen!



(Your RP was not stolen. It was supposed to be a teaser for Tsu, The real murderer of Pieri's mom.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(Are we going to start?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(We can once we are all ready.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(I guess, I'm not apart this anymore huh?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Nah, you can stay. I took done time to think about everything, it's okay. As lone as it really wasn't a roleplay ripoff, I'm fine.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Nah, you can stay. I took done time to think about everything, it's okay. As lone as it really wasn't a roleplay ripoff, I'm fine.)



(Can you still allow Tsu in? If not it's fine.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can you still allow Tsu in? If not it's fine.)



(I'll accept it. What page? Also, don't delete yourself off my friends list ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Username: emisenpai12
> Name: Tsujigiri or Tsu.
> Age: Unknown
> Appearance:
> ...



Here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Added him in

Dat image doe


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Added him in
> 
> Dat image doe



I like how we just fought 

then were friendly again


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Hi guys! Where is everyone currently?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(I'm back from my shower and one of my homework is done.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Hi guys! Where is everyone currently?)



(We are still in the plains.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu: Tsu woke up from a coma, Remembering what happened. "Ahh, The sweet smell of the plains."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Great, thanks!) 
Ririchiyo woke up on the grass. Her body ached from the fights yesterday, and while her bones were healing, the process was slow.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida looked at Aki. She sighed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Omfg another Ajay tag lmao)

Aki woke up, after a night of discomfort.

_Damnit...so it's all true then._

He felt like jumping of a cliff. Kaida was the only thing keeping him stable.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Now, Where's the girl?" Tsu got up, He started walking and walking until he saw 2 people over there. "I wonder if there there."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I like how we just fought
> 
> then were friendly again



I just take time to cool off


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She walked back to the camp and saw everyone else.
"Oh, hi..." She quietly said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Omfg another Ajay tag lmao)
> 
> Aki woke up, after a night of discomfort.
> 
> ...



(Oh my god xD.)

"Good morning Aki" She tried to force a smile. She put her hand over her arm to hide the cuts. _Aki can't see them..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Hi!" He said, with a 'mask' on his face. He didn't show his agony, his sorrow. He tried lifting his dominant arm; it was still broken


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Still broken? So is mine..." She weakly lifted up her arm and promptly collapsed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Yep." He said, somewhat happily, hiding his pain.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida let her hand slip off. She dug her hand into the ground.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Hi!" He said, with a 'mask' on his face. He didn't show his agony, his sorrow. He tried lifting his dominant arm; it was still broken



Tsu started to walk there, Finding there was 3 members over there. He started to get closer. "Hey, Do you know who Pieri is?" He said to Kaida.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He walked slowly towards Kaida.

"Let's move forward..together." He said, trying to sound happy. "Move past what has happened."

*The Goddess*

"What is going on? Why has this happened? Why is my beautiful land so corrupt?" She wondered. The weather slowly settled into a tear-like soft rain.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked over at him. "Why do you want to know?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She looked over at him. "Why do you want to know?"



"I need her..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He walked slowly towards Kaida.
> 
> "Let's move forward..together." He said, trying to sound happy. "Move past what has happened."
> 
> ...



"It's hard when you try to sleep and thats all you can see." The cut began to slowly drip blood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked up at him from the ground. "Why? Another one that wants to kill her?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"We've had enough of all this." He looked at the new face, sternly.

"Just..go. Leave us all in peace, before I force it upon you." He said, someway furiously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

He looked at Kaida again.

"If anything ever happens to you, please, tell me." He felt a few tears rolling down his cheeks.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "We've had enough of all this." He looked at the new face, sternly.
> 
> "Just..go. Leave us all in peace, before I force it upon you." He said, someway furiously.



"Okay." Tsu grabbed his knife has cut his arm, He took a little bit of blood and put it on Aki. Tsu held Kaida by the neck. "WHERE'S MY PIERI!?" He yelled at Kaida,


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(This is getting intense ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This is getting intense ;-; )


(Tsu is based off the joker.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He looked at Kaida again.
> 
> "If anything ever happens to you, please, tell me." He felt a few tears rolling down his cheeks.



She nodded. 


emisenpai12 said:


> "Okay." Tsu grabbed his knife has cut his arm, He took a little bit of blood and put it on Aki. Tsu held Kaida by the neck. "WHERE'S MY PIERI!?" He yelled at Kaida,



"I DON'T KNOW" She cried.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He felt a stinging sensation in his arm. "The hell?" He wondered out loud. He turned into an eagle, and started to attack him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Tsu is based off the joker.)



(I know x3) 
Ririchiyo sadly got up. "Please, just stop. J-just stop. Can you take me instead?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He felt a stinging sensation in his arm. "The hell?" He wondered out loud. He turned into an eagle, and started to attack him.



"Back off!" Tsu tried to shake off Aki. But failed to, He tried to ignore it. "NOW! YOU PRETTY LITTLE PRINCESS. WHERE IS MY PIERI!?" He yelled out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Back off!" Tsu grabbed his knife and stabbed Aki's wings. "NOW! YOU PRETTY LITTLE PRINCESS. WHERE IS MY PIERI!?" He yelled out.



(Wtf is he junpei jr)

She starting sobbing. "I DON'T KNOW! I'M NOT LYING TO YOU EITHER!" She whimpered.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(What the **** bro he's traveling fast you can't just stab him straight up)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (What the **** bro he's traveling fast you can't just stab him straight up)



(Ok, I'll edit.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(I'm thinking about making a devil who makes the wars go on, and the devil will awaken and so will the goddess and epic battles will happen. Anyone in?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I'm thinking about making a devil who makes the wars go on, and the devil will awaken and so will the goddess and epic battles will happen. Anyone in?)



(omf yessss)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Dude. That sounds intense.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Thank you emi)

He dove back again, heading straight for him at high speeds. If he missed, he would most likely crash.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Wtf is he junpei jr)
> 
> She starting sobbing. "I DON'T KNOW! I'M NOT LYING TO YOU EITHER!" She whimpered.



"Hmph...! GET THIS MOTHER F??KING BIRD OFF ME! BEFORE I'LL CHOKE YOU!" He yelled out, Trying to still to ignore the pain.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Dude. That sounds intense.)



AY I SAW WHAT YOU SAID DONT EVEN DARE KILLHER D:<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I'm thinking about making a devil who makes the wars go on, and the devil will awaken and so will the goddess and epic battles will happen. Anyone in?)



(BUT BUT)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Was he hit? Also, jk bloop do whatever you want)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (BUT BUT)



It'll be after you are done with all this **** lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Was he hit? Also, jk bloop do whatever you want)



(No, Your still attacking him.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> AY I SAW WHAT YOU SAID DONT EVEN DARE KILLHER D:<



(B-but I want toooooo! I wanna see everyone all depressed and stuff. I'm horrible.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Hmph...! GET THIS MOTHER F??KING BIRD OFF ME! BEFORE I'LL CHOKE YOU!" He yelled out, Trying to still to ignore the pain.



She started to choke on her tears. "DO YOU THINK I ASKED FOR THIS? DO YOU THINK I ASKED TO BE ALIVE?" She confessed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (B-but I want toooooo! I wanna see everyone all depressed and stuff. I'm horrible.)



(ME TOO! I HAVE MORE TORTURE)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (No, Your still attacking him.)



(Mmkay)

He flew straight for him, slowing a little after realizing he's probably miss and hit the ground. He let out a loud, disturbing, high pitched screech.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(WE ARE ALL SO EVIL MUHAHAHAH)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (B-but I want toooooo! I wanna see everyone all depressed and stuff. I'm horrible.)



I'm already depressed with this **** though


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She started to choke on her tears. "DO YOU THINK I ASKED FOR THIS? DO YOU THINK I ASKED TO BE ALIVE?" She confessed.



Pieri stood up. "Stop it! Stop it! I'm right here Tsu!" 

Tsu stopped choking Kaida, "There she is."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo's eyes widened and leapt for Aki in an attempt to catch him mid-air.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'm already depressed with this **** though



(Yeah, but Ririchiyo hasn't really gone through any major story arcs)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida started to breath better. She coughed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(He didn't actually fall lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki was surprised by Ririchiyo. He didn't want to hug her so he diverted his course and crash landed into the ground.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Finally, Some peace." Tsu hit Pieri with his stick. Knocking her out. "I'll be leaving soon, But I need somebody else. That would be You two."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Finally, Some peace." Tsu hit Pieri with his stick. Knocking her out. "I'll be leaving soon, But I need somebody else. That would be You two."



(Is he still holding Kaida? and who is the 'two'?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

_Ah. So I'm hated that much by him?_ 
She hit the ground, having the wind knocked out of her. She crumpled and slowly got up, leaving the battle altogether.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(just pm me what you're going to do if you're doing something big. You don't have to tell me when)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Sure! I'll have to think something up, though.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(It's your choice to tell me as well.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Is he still holding Kaida? and who is the 'two'?)



(He is not holding Kaida, By two he means he wants Aki, Kaida, Riri, Jaiden and Pieri held captive.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(KKKKKKK)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"..the hell are you on about?" He asked. He was ready too attack again.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (He is not holding Kaida, By two he means he wants Aki, Kaida, Riri, Jaiden and Pieri held captive.)



(Mk)

Kaida felt something in the ground. It was a knife she slid it up her back careful to not stab herself and tucked it into her shorts.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "..the hell are you on about?" He asked. He was ready too attack again.



"This." Tsu attacked Aki's head, Leaving him knocked out. "All left is you, Riri and Jaiden." He told Kaida.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She tottered off, never looking back. _I'm done. I'm done, I'm done, I'm done. No more._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "This." Tsu attacked Aki's head, Leaving him knocked out. "All left is you, Riri and Jaiden." He told Kaida.



WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(Shes not gonna use the knife for self defense cuz idk)

She looked at him in fear. She bit her lip. _Am I going to be tortured again?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



(WELL I'M GONNA TIE YOU IN A CHAIR AND TORTURE YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Fine lmao)

His body slumped to the ground. He lay there, silently.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Once she was thought she was away from everyone else, she screamed as loudly as she could, as tears fell down once again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Shes not gonna use the knife for self defense cuz idk)
> 
> She looked at him in fear. She bit her lip. _Am I going to be tortured again?_



"Instead of hitting you,  I'll pull you by the hair." Tsu grabbed Pieri and Aki's body. Putting them on his back. "Time to put a smile on that face!" He started to pull Kaida's hair.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She screamed in pain. _He is even worse than Junpei!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"There she is!" He yelled out.

(Sparro, Can he have men get Riri?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Idek what you mean by that)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Idek what you mean by that)



(Like he has people/members to grab people. Can he please?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Nah, we have a character limit. If they are controlled NPC's then Bloop has to be okay with it too)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Oh stop screaming! He yelled at Kaida. Were almost there." Tsu walked close to his cave.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She started to silently cry imagining all the things he would do to her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Nah, we have a character limit. If they are controlled NPC's then Bloop has to be okay with it too)



(There NPCs, Bloop can  you  agree?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(It's depends. I don't really want a ton of people, but one or two is fine c: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He woke up, and felt paralyzed. He couldn't move, only talk. He felt tears running down his cheeks, and felt them falling onto the ground.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It's depends. I don't really want a ton of people, but one or two is fine c: )



(Thanks!)

"Hey you too. Get Riri." Tsu arrived at the cave, In there was 6 chairs. 

"YES SIR!" They both yelled.

(Where are you?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Ririchiyo is somewhere in the plains, crying ;-; )
She buried her face in her knees. She wanted to leave. And never be seen again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ririchiyo is somewhere in the plains, crying ;-; )
> She buried her face in her knees. She wanted to leave. And never be seen again.



"Hey I hear something." Guard 1 said as he heard crying.

"Follow it, It might be her."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo stopped crying as she heard a noise. "A-aki? Pieri? Kaida? I'm f-fine, I promise..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo stopped crying as she heard a noise. "A-aki? Pieri? Kaida? I'm f-fine, I promise..."



Guard 1 found Riri, "Hey Hey Hey, Little girl. Don't worry we got you." He started to pull on Riri's hair, Dragging her to the cave.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"W-who the f*** are you?!" She said, while wincing in pain. "Instead of kidnapping random people, find a f***ing hobby!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu put Pieri on the chair, Then Aki. "Your turn Kaida." He grabbed Kaida's hands dragging her to the chair.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "W-who the f*** are you?!" She said, while wincing in pain. "Instead of kidnapping random people, find a f***ing hobby!"



(OMF I LOVE RIRI NOW XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Tsu put Pieri on the chair, Then Aki. "Your turn Kaida." He grabbed Kaida's hands dragging her to the chair.



"What are you going to do to me?" She asked. She was afraid.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"You'll pay, dog."

(Can I PLEASE kill him this time?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "You'll pay, dog."
> 
> (Can I PLEASE kill him this time?)



(I wanted him to live, But fine.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (OMF I LOVE RIRI NOW XD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"I'll make you blow your mind." As he was tieing her up.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She closed her eyes. And took a deep breath. And gave up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I wanted him to live, But fine.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She started to cry. _Please please not what Junpei did._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She closed her eyes. And took a deep breath. And gave up.



"Here you go boss," He threw Riri in the cave closing the door.

"Well...Well...The famous Riri."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Damn you! Unbound me, see what I will do to you!" He screamed.

"Don't you even dare touch them!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Damn you! Unbound me, see what I will do to you!" He screamed.
> 
> "Don't you even dare touch them!"



"Before that, DO I LOOK LIKE A ****ING DOG TO YOU?!" Tsu kicked Aki in his face. "RESPECT YOUR ELDERS."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo sighed. "Aki... wouldn't giving up be so much easier?" She said tiredly.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo sighed. "Aki... wouldn't giving up be so much easier?" She said tiredly.



"You! Shut your damn mouth." He carried Riri to the chair tieing her up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida looked at the floor. _Don't look at him.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Fine. Just kill me or something and get it the hell over with." She said, glaring. "I've had a broken bone for a day and it's not much fun."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"I'll never give up!" He spat out blood. "I'll do anything to keep you guys safe."

"Don't you saw touch them, or I swear on the Goddess I _will_ destroy you."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Shut up! Now it's time for the torture." He grabbed a wrench in his backpack and started to play smooth jazz. "Who wants to go first?"

(TORTURE ACT: The Wrench Scene, You'll get hit 5 five times with a wrench.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"I'll take it first, as long as you do not hurt them. I'll take it all."

(I can hear the fairy tail sad music playing in the back as Aki speaks omg)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Me."



"Are you sure?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll take it first, as long as you do not hurt them. I'll take it all."
> 
> (I can hear the fairy tail sad music playing in the back as Aki speaks omg)



(Kaida is singing this x in her mind.)

"No Aki, I'm the one who deserves it, It's all my fault.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"What do you think? Give me twenty to make up for everyone else."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll take it first, as long as you do not hurt them. I'll take it all."
> 
> (I can hear the fairy tail sad music playing in the back as Aki speaks omg)



"Ok, Ok..." Tsu grabbed the wrench and smacked it on Aki's leg. "SO TOUGH GUY? I'll do more on you."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki felt tears roll down his cheek. "Let me take it." He whimpered. "I'll take anything to keep you guys safe."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She started to silently sob, _Why couldn't he have just taken me? So I can suffer and die alone._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He closes his eyes and clenched his teeth. "Keep going..." He wheezed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Stop it, idiot." Ririchiyo whipped her head to Aki. "Kaida _needs_ you. Hurt me. Nobody needs me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"We all need you." He tried reassuring her. "If one is gone, we'll all fall apart. I can take it."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He closes his eyes and clenched his teeth. "Keep going..." He wheezed.



"YOU LIKEY!?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"It's..nothing." He wheezed, and spat on him.

"What are you getting out of this? Some cruel satisfaction? It's stupid."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Maybe you can, but Kaida can't. She'll kill herself or go insane." She said grimly. "_Just hit me_."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"I deserve it though..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"No!" He yelled at Kaida. "You don't! You don't deserve any of this!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"I do! This is all my fault!" She started to flail in her chair.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"No, you don't! Stop it." She said, her voice trembling. "Just hit me, you psycho."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida!" He cried out, tears running down his cheeks.

"Stop..please.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Maybe you can, but Kaida can't. She'll kill herself or go insane." She said grimly. "_Just hit me_."



Tsu stopped hitting Aki and turned around to Riri. "Hey. Hey. Hey. Look at me in my naked damn eye. I AM THE DEFINITION OF TORTURE, ROAD KILLINGS AND MORE YOU CAN'T WONDER!!! SO, SHUT THE MOTHER ****ING HELL UP!" Tsu started to hit Riri on her head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"No!" He yelled, and started moving around frantically in his chair, trying to loosen his bounds.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo started feel the dull pain on her head. She screamed, but persisted. No one else needed to get hurt any further.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She pressed her back against the chair, blood started to drip. _You can't stop me from suffering.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Ririchiyo! Kaida!" He screamed.

(Let me kill him now >:C )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu stopped, Getting the Gusher out. "Who's ready?"

(TORTURE SCENE: "The Gusher", Is where he uses a thing to crush your bones, But the bones will heal after 5 hours.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Ririchiyo! Kaida!" He screamed.
> 
> (Let me kill him now >:C )



(nooooo we have somethings good plannedddd)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Ririchiyo! Kaida!" He screamed.
> 
> (Let me kill him now >:C )



(NO!! WE HAVE 2 MORE, THEN YOU CAN KILL HIM.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Shut up, shut up!" She said, blood starting to drip down her head. "There's only one way we can get this done."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(I cri erry tim)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (NO!! WE HAVE 2 MORE, THEN YOU CAN KILL HIM.)



(Don't forget the PM!!!!)

"Do it to me.."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He felt his eyes turn raw with tears. "I'll..get you.." He said, angrily.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida, can you _shut up_?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Kaida, can you _shut up_?!"



"No!" She snapped. "JUST LET ME DO THIS FOR YOU!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Don't forget the PM!!!!)
> 
> "Do it to me.."


"I'm gonna love this." Tsu walked towards Kaida. "Say, Fuzzy Pickles!" Tsu started to gush Kaida's left leg.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Stop! You're going for me, you *******." She said furiously. "You're supposed to hurt me!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She held back her tears. _I deserve this.. I deserve this.._ Kept repeating in her head.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki cried, sobbing hysterically. "I'm going to kill you, you *******!" He yelled at Tsu. "I swear on my own life, you will be dead! You will be dead, by my own hands!" He screamed out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"You see, Kaida?!" Ririchiyo said, screaming. "He should have just gone for me, no one cares..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "You see, Kaida?!" Ririchiyo said, screaming. "He should have just gone for me, no one cares..."



She didn't look at the others. _What if it was just me?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "You see, Kaida?!" Ririchiyo said, screaming. "He should have just gone for me, no one cares..."



"Just, Shut up." Tsu started to gush Kaida's left arm,


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Ririchiyo! I care for you! I care for you as much as I care for everyone I love!" He confessed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Hey, get over here! HIT ME WITH YOUR DAMN WRENCH!" 
She looked sadly at Aki. "And? Why does that matter?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"You wouldn't want to get blood on that," She pointed at her cuts bleeding. "So do my other arm."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "You wouldn't want to get blood on that," She pointed at her cuts bleeding. "So do my other arm."


"The people in the box, Makes me cry." Tsu stopped,  I know what Junpei did to you." He was smiling and walked next to Kaida. He whispered in her ear "And I'm going to finish it off for him."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She stopped still. Her eyes went wide.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo yelled, "Kaida! See?! Why couldn't you just let him hurt _me?_" She started to finally struggle in her binds, shouting to the psychopath, "You're so stupid! You freaking sick pervert! Just hit me with the wrench, the torture's not over yet, right?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She stopped still. Her eyes went wide.



"Yes, It's happening. Now this is a one time only thing." (



Spoiler: 17+



Tsu started to ra?e Kaida.



(This is too far, Pocky. I FEEL DISGUSTED TYPING THAT.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Yes, It's happening. Now this is a one time only thing." (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(dood pls i feel disguiting all my life.)

She cried for help.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked away, slowly crying. _Couldn't you have just let me get hurt?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Atleast you put it in spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Song starts to play, https://m.soundcloud.com/sikaloolala/glassy-sky-tokyo-ghoul-re-full


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida!!!" He screamed out, disgusted and in a state of terror.

(I wanna kill him NOW)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Kaida!!!" He screamed out, disgusted and in a state of terror.
> 
> (I wanna kill him NOW)



(2 more, The Dry Drowning Torture, Then Pieri's fate.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(This is getting slightly disturbing.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This is getting slightly disturbing.)



(Thank, Pocky.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This is getting slightly disturbing.)



(My life is disturbing)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(We have to go through more of this? I thought RPing would be relaxing and fun, not depressing af ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu stopped, "I don't regret it... Now it's time for the dry drowning, This time Pieri will get this." Tsu woke Pieri up, Putting a rag on her face.

Pieri started to scream.

(THE FINAL TORTURE SCENE: Dry Drowning, It's where you put a rag on somebody's face and pour water on the rag to sim drowning. There will be real drowning too.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Oh god, I've heard of this.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida couldn't watch. She didn't say anything. She had no expression on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ugh wtf


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh god, I've heard of this.)



(The final torture, Then Pieri decides if everybody dies or lives.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo screamed at Tsu. "Why her?! Why not me? Pieri's already been through so much, please just leave her alone!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu started to pour the water. He started to him.

"AHHHHHHH!" She yelled out, As the water was pounding on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"I'll kill you!" He yelled. "I'll send you straight to hell! To blazing hell, damn you!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Please, just stop! Torture me, I don't care. Please stop doing this!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She cried. _Why is he doing this? Why?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"That's not all." Tsu grabbed Pieri and started to drown her in a ice bucket.

"No! No! No!" Pieri started to not breath.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida saw Pieri getting her face shoved. She wanted to say something but she knew she shouldn't.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo fought against the rope. "I will kill you!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Dude I'm done holy **** lemme at em)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu stopped, He pulled Pieri out of the water. "I'm done with her, I'm taking break." Tsu left the room. Leaving Pieri's body, Releasing the chains on the chairs.
https://m.soundcloud.com/meowynn/pogo-alice


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He got up and ran at him. "I'm going to kill you!" He yelled, punching him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He got up and ran at him. "I'm going to kill you!" He yelled, punching him.



(He left the room.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida fell out of the chair and landed on her knees, she put her hands to her face and sobbed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Pieri!" Ririchiyo rushed up to her. "Are you okay?!" She turned to Kaida. "Why? You could've just let him hit me."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(CPR!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked at Riri "You don't deserve it," She ran up to Aki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"And? Neither do you."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(CPR!!!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh facepalm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki ran to her body, pumping her chest. "Wake up!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

(EMI Chill)

"Yes... I did."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (CPR!!!)



(Pieri needs CPR?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pieri needs CPR?)



(SHE JUST DROWNED)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo closed her eyes, hoping whatever Aki did would work.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki's giving cpr ffs


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida sat down against a chair. She brought out her knife from her cut up back. She was making motions with it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (SHE JUST DROWNED)



(Right, right, sorry)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Pieri started to cough and breath. "Oh my god...Oh my god..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Right, right, sorry)



(Sorry if I sounded mean.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Pieri!" He kept on pushing on her chest. "Are you okay?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Pieri!" Ririchiyo hugged her tight. "Are you okay?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She tried to go through with the stabbing. She just couldn't do it. _Why can't you do it? You're such a little baby._ (Kaida was kinda in her own little world atm)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo quickly let go of Pieri and turned around. She saw Kaida. She rushed up to Kaida and slapped her face, knocking the knife out of her hands.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Pieri!" He kept on pushing on her chest. "Are you okay?!"



"Yeah! Yeah!" Pieri started to vomit. 

(Should Pieri die or Live? YOU DECIDE!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Why would you do that?" She looked at Riri. She went to retrieve the knife.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"What do you think you're doing?!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri!" Ririchiyo hugged her tight. "Are you okay?!"



Pieri stopped vomiting, Hugging Riri tight, "Oh Riri!" She started to sob.

(I am legit crying typing this.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "What do you think you're doing?!"



"..." She didn't respond. She looked away.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Well? Answer me." She bent down and looked at Kaida, straight in the eye.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(Decide! Will Pieri die or live?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Live!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Well? Answer me." She bent down and looked at Kaida, straight in the eye.



"Ending my suffering."

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Decide! Will Pieri die or live?)



(I dunno I'm bad at making decisions.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(Live: 1 
Die: 0)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"Pull yourself together. If you haven't noticed, we're all in horrible shape. Pieri's been tortured by her father and that psycho. Aki and I have broken bones and still been hit with a goddamn wrench. Yet, no one else is trying to 'end their suffering'."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pull yourself together. If you haven't noticed, we're all in horrible shape. Pieri's been tortured by her father and that psycho. Aki and I have broken bones and still been hit with a goddamn wrench. Yet, no one else is trying to 'end their suffering'."



"Why do you care so much? I thought you hated me." She got up and looked at Riri like this: 



Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"STOP!" Pieri yelled at Kaida and Riri, "This is enough! Just stop...Please!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida walked away. "Leave me alone.." She mumbled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Why do you care so much? I thought you hated me." She got up and looked at Riri like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



(Wowow what a hostile look)
"Fine. If she chooses to kill herself, that only means she's a coward."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Live)

"Kaida!" He ran after her.

"Stay with me. If you die, I'm coming with you." He said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She didn't look at him. She was lost in thought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Kaida.. Fine." He sighed and walked off.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Sorry, but Ri is still in love with Aki)
Ririchiyo's eyes widened. She started to cry, not knowing she was, only noticing when tears fell from her face to her shoes. _Right, right... I should've been hit with a wrench._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida walked away. "Leave me alone.." She mumbled.



Pieri looked at Kaida, The spirit of Pieri's mom was behind Pieri. Them both saying; "What are you getting out of this!? Committing suicide will do nothing! Live! Live too your fullest! Please! Don't die young! Be happy...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Oh yeah)

He realized Ri crying. He walked up to her and hugged her, not saying anything.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(Live: 2
die: 0)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"So much love that you gave, But too much I couldn't save" She started to sing softly. (x)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(I forgot about it until a few minutes ago xD )
"W-what are you doing?" She cried harder.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Don't cry." He said. "I'm always here. Even in death, I'm here." He said softly, and started to sob. "Please, don't...cry."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu opened the door, slamming it. The pushed the put back button, All the players were put back in there chairs excerpt Pieri. Tsu took Pieri's clothes off put on new ones.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She went into this position: 



Spoiler:  











 She started to sing the whole song crying still, she got a little louder just enough to make out what she was singing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo stayed quiet. She wouldn't give in. She'd never give in to that evil man.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(You guys are on the chairs now.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (You guys are on the chairs now.)



(I posted that before I saw your post.)
_Ugh, Just kill me now. So I can't annoy them anymore._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki looked directly at Tsu. "Take me this time." He said, determined.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"No, stop. Take me." She wouldn't let anyone else get hurt.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked up a little bit. 
_No Aki, no.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Take me! I will take on whatever you want too! I will survive and live to kill you!" He yelled at him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu started to grab a whip, "It's time for the whip." He started to hit Pieri with the whip.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Take me!" He screamed. "Take me instead! I can't bear anyone else's suffering! Hurt me instead!" He yelled.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Anata wa jigoku niku sono dai sakuhin o naraberu koto ga dekimasu." She said under her breath

_Translation (This is to Tsu): Go die in hell you piece of ****._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked away, starting to cry but stopping herself.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Keep talking, The girl's gonna get more." He started to whip her more, Causing more scars on her back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

WHAT THE **** ANOTHER AJAY TAG XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

"PIERI!" He yelled. He rattled his chains. "Unbound me! Now!" He screamed. "See what it's like!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Come here." She asked Tsu.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WHAT THE **** ANOTHER AJAY TAG XD



(I put the Nagisa and Free tags, as you can tell x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Yes we all know bloop)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

(Just making sure)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Lmao it's okay XD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu then grabbed his gun, Pointing it at Pieri's head. "Pop, Goes the WESEAL."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Come over here Tsu." She asked louder.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Come here." She asked Tsu.



"Yeah right."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"You wanna know something?" She looked him in the eyes with a grin on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki sat back in horror, accepting his defeat. "I..will get..you." He sobbed. "I..will."

He put his head down and shut his eyes. "Just...leave her..... Take me."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

A guard pushed the release button, "GET HIM!" He and his men attacked at him. Then Tsu released Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked over at Kaida. _What is she doing?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida walked over to him and grabbed her knife. She started stabbing him violently.
(Are we beating up Tsu?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(ATTACK!!!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki stood up as fast as her could and threw himself at Tsu. "I WILL KILL YOU!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Let me kill him!" He yelled, rapidly punching him.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She kept stabbing him. She stabbed his eye out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"No! No! AHHH!" Tsu screamed loudly, As his men and torture subjects were attacking him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo rushed up to Tsu. She started to punch him repeatedly in the stomach.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

"See how it feels!" He put his hand over his mouth and punched his nose.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida spat on Tsu. "Thats what I was going to do to you. I wanted to see your reaction, if you would've killed me it would be great. I'm just an annoyance."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"Men get out of here! Let them have there time."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He spat on him again. "You're dead. I told you, you would die."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo turned into an eagle and slashed his stomach, leaving three deep cuts.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

"Burn in Hell" She walked away.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

https://m.soundcloud.com/masterpies/opened-path-fight-with


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Aki kicked him were the three gashes were. "Burn in hell!" He yelled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

"You'll pay for your sins." Ririchiyo said as she leaned towards his face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Taking a quick shower! Be back soon c: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Mmkay)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Kaida carved markings into the ground.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

Tsu held on Pieri's feet as she was crawling away. "I-I-I-I-I killed your m-m-mother...." Tsu left out his final gasp, now dead.

(Pieri has lived, Tsu has died.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She looked at the others. _Hmph._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

(YAY HES DEAD)

Aki took in everything that happened, everything that was done. He broke down. "This life is so cruel! Why is this world so cruel?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She heard Aki and turned around. Her cold expression turned into a sympethetic one. She put her arms around him and didn't say anything.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

"You should thank me..."  Tsu's Captain said. "The name's Kevin."

(IGNORE, PRETEND I DID HOT SAY THAT,)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

He sighed, trying to get everything together. He realized he was beibg embraced, and embraced back. He didn't even know who it was, he just embraced back.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

She held his body close. "It's alright Aki." She said.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

(Deleted Torture Scenes/Scenes will appear Tomorrow.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Ririchiyo fell on her knees, exhausted. _Finally, the terror has ended._ A trickle of blood slid down her forehead to her cheek.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

_Its Kaida..._

"I..I..." He couldn't say a word. He just cried.

_There is only one thing keeping me in this world._

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Deleted Torture Scenes/Scenes will appear Tomorrow.)



What the **** no


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo fell on her knees, exhausted.


Pieri went closer to hug Riri "I'm so sorry this happened...Tsu was my father's brother and...and..." Pieri started to sob.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She wiped away his tears. "We are safe now." She had tears in her eyes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She let go of Pieri, falling back onto the ground, tears spilling as she took in the fact that she was still alive.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> _Its Kaida..._
> 
> "I..I..." He couldn't say a word. He just cried.
> 
> ...



rolleyes

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.soundcloud.com/nourkhan/nour-khan-tokyo-ghoul-unravel-acoustic-cover


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She stood up and took a look around her. Aki and Kaida were crying and hugging, while Pieri was on the ground, sobbing. She felt... out of place.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(Kaida's theme song lmao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plf9OnIAvos )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He let go, and said. "Let's get the hell out of here. Thank you, guardsmen." He sighed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She stood up and took a look around her. Aki and Kaida were crying and hugging, while Pieri was on the ground, sobbing. She felt... out of place.



(I'm hugging you and I'm sobbing on you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> He let go, and said. "Let's get the hell out of here. Thank you, guardsmen." He sighed.



"Yes, Sir! We will now be committed to helping you sir!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Here's Ri's, if we're making them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU9YFgsQ-gU)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She nodded and put her hand in his. She held his hand because she was scared someone would try to drag her away.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I'm hugging you and I'm sobbing on you.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There's a comment above cX


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(I like this song so Imma make it Aki's theme lmao http://youtu.be/rToc_WKkI84 )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri's theme: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wtJcLWeY114


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He nodded to the guards, holding Kaida's hand tight. "Please escort us out of this horrid place."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He nodded to the guards, holding Kaida's hand tight. "Please escort us out of this horrid place."



"Yes! Sir!" The Captain opened the door leading to the plains. "Where do we go sir!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pieri got up and wiped her tears, And got up of this damn hell hole.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Please don't tell me we're gonna go through this again ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She grabbed her knife and looked at it pitiful. She tossed far into the plains. "I don't need you anymore."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(GUYS, THIS ALL STARTED AT 7:00 PM CDT. IT'S 11:00 PM CDT NOW.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(We also need to go to a big city or village. A festival or something.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (We also need to go to a big city or village. A festival or something.)


(I think a festival would be awesome! Some relaxation would be nice c: )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(I got to go bye guys! Just imagine shes Aki and when you go to sleep she watches to make sure no one comes again.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I got to go bye guys! Just imagine shes Aki and when you go to sleep she watches to make sure no one comes again.)



(Bye!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Baiii!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Baiii!)



(What to do now...)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Festival? Coastline?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Festival? Coastline?)



(Sparro has to decide, If we can do the festival.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro has to decide, If we can do the festival.)



(Right. SparrooooOOOOooo?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Just to the plains, we're all most likely staying there for a bit." He said, walking out ito the fresh air.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Just to the plains, we're all most likely staying there for a bit." He said, walking out ito the fresh air.



"Right." She took a deep breath and sighed. "What do we do now?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(I don't believe I've introduced a single village, or have I heard of one. Just let them sleep, they've been through a lot. Also, the little battle between our beloved Goddess and the unintroduced Devil is coming soon.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Just to the plains, we're all most likely staying there for a bit." He said, walking out ito the fresh air.



"3 hours of madness. Aki, We need something to do."  She told Aki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I don't believe I've introduced a single village, or have I heard of one. Just let them sleep, they've been through a lot. Also, the little battle between our beloved Goddess and the unintroduced Devil is coming soon.)



(What about a festival? Spooper dooper goober fun!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I would rather just rest, forget about the event of the last few days. Maybe, we could find a village and enjoy a festival there."

(May introduce another peaceful race for these villages, what do you think?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(actually, no, scratch that, they'll all be player controlled NPC's.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I would rather just rest, forget about the event of the last few days. Maybe, we could find a village and enjoy a festival there."
> 
> (May introduce another peaceful race for these villages, what do you think?)
> 
> ...



(BUT SPARRO)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I would rather just rest, forget about the event of the last few days. Maybe, we could find a village and enjoy a festival there."
> 
> (May introduce another peaceful race for these villages, what do you think?)



(That would be good c: However, NPC's are a much better idea.) 
"Can't we explore a little? There's no way I'm resting after what happened."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (BUT SPARRO)



(Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss?)



(SPARRO DEV SPARRO DEV!

CAN WE HAVE A FAMILY)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (That would be good c: However, NPC's are a much better idea.)
> "Can't we explore a little? There's no way I'm resting after what happened."



"Me Either, Those scars my back..."
(keep in mind that Pieri looks like this.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (SPARRO DEV SPARRO DEV!
> 
> CAN WE HAVE A FAMILY)



(mmmmmmno. Can you get the guardsmen to point out and talk about a village to head too?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (mmmmmmno. Can you get the guardsmen to point out and talk about a village to head too?)



(Yesss, festival here we come! Can the village provide kimonos?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (mmmmmmno. Can you get the guardsmen to point out and talk about a village to head too?)




"Guards! Where is nearest village?" Pieri asked them.

"The nearest village is (You name it.) Village it is 35 minutes away!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Yesss, festival here we come! Can the village provide kimonos?)



YESSSSSSS


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Guards! Where is nearest village?" Pieri asked them.
> 
> "The nearest village is (You name it.) Village it is 35 minutes away!"
> 
> ...



"Aki, Pieri. Can we go to the village? I want something to do."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Aki, Pieri. Can we go to the village? I want something to do."



"Of course! But they can not see me with my eye." She told Riri, Pointing at her red and black eye.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"That's fine. Anyone have material for an eyepatch perhaps?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Yes Kimonos ftw, also the village will be called Ygnvild [Yuh-Guhn-Veeld].}

"Please." He said, heading toward the appointed direction.

- - - Post Merge - - -

He ripped off fabric from his shirt. "All I got." He sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Sorry to make you do this. Thank you, though." She smiled and fastened the cloth around Pieri's eye.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(I gtg, Bye!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I gtg, Bye!)



(Wut no!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I gtg, Bye!)



(Fml)

"Let's go, guys." He said, embracing Kaida's hand and keeping Riri and Pieri close. He heading in the direction of the village.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(What should we do for Kaida and Pieri?)
Ririchiyo followed closely, trying to get there as quickly as possible.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(Nvm! My sister said I could use her tablet )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(We'll just say that they stayed close)

He walked fast, though injured. He then realized he could try and carry Kaida on his back whilst he flew, and advised Ririchiyo to try with Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Nvm! My sister said I could use her tablet )



(Yayy you're back!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Nvm! My sister said I could use her tablet )



(Thank god to Apollo's sister)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah, Pieri, can you ride on my back? It'll be faster."
(Since Kaida's the only one not here, why not let her rest in a house we rent or something idk)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Thank god to Apollo's sister)



(MY BOOTYFUL SISTER)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(That's what I was thinking.)
He shifted into an eagle and had Kaida mount him, and waited for Pieri and Ririchiyo.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Ah, Pieri, can you ride on my back? It'll be faster."
> (Since Kaida's the only one not here, why not let her rest in a house we rent or something idk)



"S-Sure." She got on Riri's back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki flew up high, gliding in the soft wind.

_Ah, it feels nice._ He smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

They quickly got there, seeing a beautiful festival happening in the village, lanterns lighting the night sky.
"Wow... can we go?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> They quickly got there, seeing a beautiful festival happening in the village, lanterns lighting the night sky.
> "Wow... can we go?"



(YAY TIME)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Of course." Aki screeched, as only Ririchiyo could understand him. He flew downwards.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She flew down as well, trying to get there before him as a small game. She swiftly landed and turned back human. 
"We need kimonos." She said to Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She flew down as well, trying to get there before him as a small game. She swiftly landed and turned back human.
> "We need kimonos." She said to Pieri.



"K-Kimonos...?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Yeah, you know...? Those weird dress-things." She said, giggling. Ririchiyo was truly happy for the first time in a while.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I'm going to rent us all a room, one sec. We'll sleep at the 'Drah?n Inn' after we're done." He said, and with that, he entered to pay his money.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Yeah, you know...? Those weird dress-things." She said, giggling. Ririchiyo was truly happy for the first time in a while.



_This is the first time I saw her this happy..._ "Oh yeah, Those..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"A-ah, thank you for paying." She said. "I could've helped if you wanted to..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He payed for the room quickly. Kaida decided to sleep instead. He walked out.

"Alright, that's done. The rooms are secure, on a high floor, and are very warm. Kaida went to sleep in one." He said, somewhat happily.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Perfect!" She said, smiling. "I'll pay for kimonos, it's the least I can do."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"K-Kimonos?!" He stepped back. He realized this was making her happy, so he smiled and said, "Let's do it."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri walked outside to get some fresh air, "Festival...//sigh//" Thugs walked to Pieri, Then threaten her. "Give me your money!" They yelled at Pieri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Seriously?" He looked at the thugs. "Could you just go away? We have no money."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Please leave." Ririchiyo said calmly.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Seriously?" He looked at the thugs. "Could you just go away? We have no money."



(WHY YOU ALWAYS LYING)
"Hmph, Stop lying. Where is the money before the girl get's it!" They yelled at Aki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He looked back at Ri. "Ahaha, n-no, it's okay.. He said, waving his hands in a motion saying, 'it's no problem'.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey. Stop. We've been through a lot the last two days and won't hesitate to kill you. Leave." Ririchiyo said, glaring.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Just go away." He said to the thugs, pulling Pieri behind him. "I've been tortured, bruised, and hit with a goddamn wrench. I don't need this."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He looked back at Ri. "Ahaha, n-no, it's okay.. He said, waving his hands in a motion saying, 'it's no problem'.



(I'm so confused. Are we in a fight or am I paying for kimonos?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I'm so confused. Are we in a fight or am I paying for kimonos?)



(He's saying he's okay with the kimonos)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Hey. Stop. We've been through a lot the last two days and won't hesitate to kill you. Leave." Ririchiyo said, glaring.



"Oooo! Were so scared, Fine. We will leave." They left the scene.

"Where's our kimono's?" Pieri asked Riri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

('They left the scene' lmao perfect)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Well, I was getting them until we were interrupted." She said, frowning. "I'll get them now. What colors do you want? Or random?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Well, I was getting them until we were interrupted." She said, frowning. "I'll get them now. What colors do you want? Or random?"



"Yellow and Pink please."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Surprise me!" He smiled.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Surprise me!" He smiled.



(Throws coffee at Aki)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Sure!" She walked and came out a few minutes later, holding packages. She handed one to Aki and one to Pieri. "Let's go change. I'll see you guys soon!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

(AAAAHHH DID I MISS ALL THE DRAMA AGAIN)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Aki: WELP, THAT WASN'T WHAT I MEANT)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (AAAAHHH DID I MISS ALL THE DRAMA AGAIN)



YEP
Now they at a village at a festival trying on kimonos XD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (AAAAHHH DID I MISS ALL THE DRAMA AGAIN)



(yes. tsu ra?ped kaida.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (AAAAHHH DID I MISS ALL THE DRAMA AGAIN)



(Yeah, a lot happened x3 )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Alright!" He smiled, and headed towards a changing booth.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo came out a few seconds later, admiring her kimono.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri got in the room, changing. She started to untie her hair and put a cherry blossom on her hair and put on the kimono.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki came out in a pink and purple kimono. "Really?" He smiled.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri got out of the room, "So how do I look?" She asked Riri and Aki.







PRETEND SHE HAS A EYE PATCH


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"A-A-Amazing!" He said, amazed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "A-A-Amazing!" He said, amazed.



"T-Thank you, Aki!" Pieri blushed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

(Where are you guys? I want a kimono too xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"U-um, is this okay?" Ririchiyo asked, slightly nervous.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Where are you guys? I want a kimono too xD)



(A village.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Beautiful!" He answered immediately

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (A village.)



(Down south, still in the plains.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"A-are you sure? Because I can get a different one." She started to slightly blush.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "U-um, is this okay?" Ririchiyo asked, slightly nervous.



"Y-You look beautiful!" Pieri admired Riri's kimono, "How do I look?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"It's great!" He said, slowly starting to blush.

_If only Kaida was here, she would've been beautiful._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"You guys both look amazing." She said, looking at Aki and Pieri. "Let's go to the festival, guys! I'll race you!" She quickly started to run off towards the entrance to the festival.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

_Where are those guys?_ Jaiden wondered, walking around the plains. _Every time I sleep they disappear somewhere new..._ Soon, he spotted lights in the distance. In one of the villages dotted around, there was a festival going on. _I should check there. Even if they're not there, it'll be fun, right?_ He started to walk in the direction of the village.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah! I can't run in kimonos!" He protested stumbling over himself.

_Stay this happy. You look amazing when you are happy._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "You guys both look amazing." She said, looking at Aki and Pieri. "Let's go to the festival, guys! I'll race you!" She quickly started to run off towards the entrance to the festival.



_She's so happy!_"Wait for me!!" Pieri started to run after Riri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Haha, good luck catching up!" She said, laughing. "Pieri, Aki, come on! Slowpokes!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"If only I wasn't in a kimono!" He yelled. He ran after, she ran faster. _Curse this kimono!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Haha, good luck catching up!" She said, laughing. "Pieri, come on!"



(I'm watching Mr. Creepypasta's Horror Reboot IV, I am losing my ****. It is too funny.)

"Yeah!" Pieri ran and ran then found the festival.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"I'm in a kimono, too!" She reached the entrance, breathing hard. Her eyes widened and she looked at the beautiful paper lanterns and all the food stalls with people in lines.
"It's really pretty..." She murmured.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He reached the festival, wearing bright pink. _This is embarrassing. Not going to say a word about it, though._

"This is great!" He yelled out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Her eyes shined with wonder. She grabbed Pieri and Aki's hands and started to march through, looking at all the different stalls. "Can we play for a goldfish? Or maybe a stuffed animal? Wait, we should get ice cream first... Or maybe...!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He placed money in her hands. "Go ahead." He said, graciously. He gave Pieri money too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Her eyes shined with wonder. She grabbed Pieri and Aki's hands and started to march through, looking at all the different stalls. "Can we play for a goldfish? Or maybe a stuffed animal?"



"I want a pet dog!" Pieri asked Riri. "Maybe they have one!"

(?AN I HAVE A PET DOG )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(go ahead Idgaf)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She stared at everything. "Before I forget, can someone come with me so I don't get lost?" She said, starting to blush and become embarrassed. "I've been getting lost lately..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden reached the village, and started looking around for his friends, before getting distracted by a shop. "Oooh, Kimonos," he said quietly. A while later, he reached the entrance to the festival itself, clad in a dark green kimono that he had just bought. His hair was also a matching green.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Let's all go together." He smiled.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (go ahead Idgaf)



(I'll find one dramatically. )

Pieri ran with Riri, "So, What place should we go to!? Ramen, Rice, Pho or Some games!" Pieri was never this happy before.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

_They're both so happy..better keep it that way._ 

"You guys decide! I'll pay." He smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"No! It's really okay. You've paid for a ton already." Ririchiyo said happily. "I'll pay."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> _They're both so happy..better keep it that way._
> 
> "You guys decide! I'll pay." He smiled.



"Thank you! So, Riri. Which place should we go eat at? Ramen, Rice, Pho and more!" She started to smile.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Whatever you say, lets go!" He says. He looked behind him.

"Jaiden?" He yelled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo turned around. _Jaiden?!_ 
"Jaiden!" She yelled, waving him over. "We're over hereeee!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo turned around. _Jaiden?!_
> "Jaiden!" She yelled, waving him over. "We're over hereeee!"



"Jaiden! Over here!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

As he reached the entrance to the festival itself, he heard Aki and some of the others shout. He followed the voice back to the group. "Hey. Nice kimono, Aki. Pink really suits you, you know," he said, smirking.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Jaiden! We're about to go get food; you should come with us!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> As he reached the entrance ti the festival itself, he heard Aki shout. He followed the voice back to the group. "Hey. Nice kimono, Aki. Pink really suits you, you know," he said, smirking.



"Burned, Aki!" Pieri started to laugh,  She was so happy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Shut up." He replied. "I let Ririchiyo surprise me. Not my choice, I don't really care. Now are you coming or are you going to be a little turd about everything?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey, you wanted to be surprised." She said petulantly. "I just picked the color I thought suited you best." She laughed and walked towards a ramen stall. 
_I don't want this to end. _


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"Sorry," he said, though he was still smiling, and didn't look sorry in the least. "Yeah, I'm coming."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Shut up." He replied. "I let Ririchiyo surprise me. Not my choice, I don't really care. Now are you coming or are you going to be a little turd about everything?"



"Don't take it seriously Aki! It's just a joke!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I know, Pieri!" He said in a happy, light tone. He walked with Riri.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so tired right now that me saying turd is making me die of laughter


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I know, Pieri!" He said in a happy, light tone. He walked with Riri.



(This is too happy, I can't wait for the war and Pieri will get injured and her eye will have something to do with it.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Agh I don't want this to end)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I know, Pieri!" He said in a happy, light tone. He walked with Riri.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so tired right now that me saying turd is making me die of laughter


(YOU CAN'T LEAVE)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I know, Pieri!" He said in a happy, light tone. He walked with Riri.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so tired right now that me saying turd is making me die of laughter



(I could make him look like a turd if you want  I could change his hair brown xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Neither do I. Lack of sleep and this adorable scene are making me smile like crazy.) 
She looked up at Aki and smiled. "Up for round two of a race?" She started to run again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (YOU CAN'T LEAVE)



Who said I was leaving

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ah!" He gave chase, this time controlling his kimono. He sped up and gained the lead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I could make him look like a turd if you want  I could change his hair brown xD)



Omfg I would die


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She tripped on her kimono and stumbled a few steps. She tried to run as fast as she could, but ended up just running into Aki's back because she closed her eyes to run.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Who said I was leaving
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(lol)
"Hey guys...Do you know where the restrooms are?" Pieri asked Riri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah!" He felt the bump and fell over. "You're coming with me!" He yelled as he pulled her down. He didn't realize she would land on top of him.

(Hah, makin them scenes happen like nobodies business)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Ah!" He felt the bump and fell over. "You're coming with me!" He yelled as he pulled her down. He didn't realize she would land on top of him.
> 
> (Hah, makin them scenes happen like nobodies business)



(GodDAMMIT Sparro)
She tried to get up, muttering "Sorry, sorry." Until she realized she was on top of Aki. Her heart pounded. It was all she could hear. _What do I do?!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Ah!" He felt the bump and fell over. "You're coming with me!" He yelled as he pulled her down. He didn't realize she would land on top of him.
> 
> (Hah, makin them scenes happen like nobodies business)



(TIME FOR ENDING TIME:
Bad Ending: EVRRYBODY DIES
Netual Ending: THE GODESS DIES
GOOD ENDUNFINF: club me
Entire end=~`|•√π??Δ??€?^??{}\??™℅[]??#$%&*-+(<>=:;,.!?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Lmaooo) 

"Uh..yeah..it's nothing." He started to blush.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (TIME FOR ENDING TIME:
> Bad Ending: EVRRYBODY DIES
> Netual Ending: THE GODESS DIES
> GOOD ENDUNFINF: club me
> Entire end=~`|•√π??Δ??€?^??{}\??™℅[]??#$%&*-+(<>=:;,.!?)


No.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Lmaooo)
> 
> "Uh..yeah..it's nothing." He started to blush.



Pieri ran up to Aki. "Where's-Where's the restroom....?!" Pieri asked Aki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(You're having so much fun with this, aren't you? >_>)
She sat up and was red. "U-um, okay!" She got up quickly and offered Aki a hand.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I-I don't know!" He yelled back.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"U-uh, they're right over there..." She pointed to the bathrooms in the corner.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Always C:< )

He awkwardly took the hand. He felt a burning sensation in his cheeks, his heart was pounding fast.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I-I don't know!" He yelled back.



"I need to pee really really bad!" Pieri started to run back and fourth.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Riri answered XD)

"No one needs to know that!" He replied.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "U-uh, they're right over there..." She pointed to the bathrooms in the corner.



"Thank you!!" Pieri ran fast to the restrooms, Entering the woman's restroom.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Evillllleee) 
She looked away, feeling the heat rush to her face. However, his weight was too much for her (remember, at least a half a foot difference) and she fell backward, having Aki land on top of her. 
(Take that whatcha gonna do)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Evillllleee)
> She looked away, feeling the heat rush to her face. However, his weight was too much for her (remember, at least a half a foot difference) and she fell backward, having Aki land on top of her.
> (Take thattttt)



(I like how, We just got tortured.

WERE SO GODDAMN HAPPY

LOGIC YOU KNOW)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah!" He yelled, whilst falling over. He fell atop of Riri abd crushed herand stared directly into her eyes, surprised. He quickly tossed himself to the side, laying down beside her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I like how, We just got tortured.
> 
> WERE SO GODDAMN HAPPY
> 
> LOGIC YOU KNOW)


(THE LOGICS STRIKES AGAIN)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(HAH REKT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo blanked out for a second, looking into his eyes. _So pretty..._ She quickly got a hold of herself and stood up. She didn't offer him a hand in case they fell again. "Sorry!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (HAH REKT)



(HAH GOTTEE The opportunity was right there, I had to)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He got up quickly. "Let's go get ramen." He smiled, awkwardly.

_Why do I still feel this burning sensation? Why does my heart beat as fast as it is now? Why wee my knees somewhat wobbly?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri got out of the bathroom, A man cornered her in a dark ally. "U-Um, Do you need anything?" She asked the man. He started to touch Pieri. 
Pieri punched the man and ran out. "It always damn happens." (Are you guys at the ramen place?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(What the **** with this bull**** emi that's disgusting)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(And yeah they are)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri got out of the bathroom, A man cornered her in a dark ally. "U-Um, Do you need anything?" She asked the man. He started to touch Pieri.
> Pieri punched the man and ran out. "It always damn happens." (Are you guys at the ramen place?)



(We're getting there)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (What the **** with this bull**** emi that's disgusting)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (And yeah they are)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He got up quickly. "Let's go get ramen." He smiled, awkwardly.
> 
> _Why do I still feel this burning sensation? Why does my heart beat as fast as it is now? Why wee my knees somewhat wobbly?_



"Right, sorry." She smiled sweetly.
_He likes Kaida, he likes Kaida..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey, Aki," Jaiden said when Aki got back up. Grinning, his hair turned from green to brown. "What was that you were saying earlier about me being a little turd?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(GODDAMNIT they were so happy ._. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki broke down in laughter.
"Turd! Turd!" He called out. "You're a turd!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo started giggling. She couldn't help it, even after that uncomfortable scene. 
(I'm laughing so hard and idk why)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (GODDAMNIT they were so happy ._. )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(EVERYBODY'S NOT HAPPY.) 

Pieri arrived at the ramen place and sat down in disgust.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Ikr I'm crying)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Hey, Aki," Jaiden said when Aki got back up. Grinning, his hair turned from green to brown. "What was that you were saying earlier about me being a little turd?"



(Tia, Your funny as hell.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Pieri... Are you okay?" Ririchiyo looked worried. Pieri looked pretty mad.
Ririchiyo sat next to Aki, being directly across from Pieri.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden's hair turned green again. He decided that every so often he'd turn it brown and see how long it took the others to notice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (EVERYBODY'S NOT HAPPY.)
> 
> Pieri arrived at the ramen place and sat down in disgust.



(You didn't have to make he get, well, you know.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri... Are you okay?" Ririchiyo looked worried. Pieri looked pretty mad.



"Oh yeah...I'm fine." Pieri started to get madder and madder.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He raised an eyebrow. "Want me to get you some ramen?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You didn't have to make he get, well, you know.



(The Pieri Curse: EVERY GIRL GETS ABUSED.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"You don't look okay..." Ririchiyo started to get slightly anxious. _Oh god, what if she's having panic attacks again? Should I ask her? Should I get a waitress to help?_ 
Her smile disappeared, being replaced with a worried expression.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He raised an eyebrow. "Want me to get you some ramen?"



"Yes, please." Pieri gave Sparro the 20$ and grabbed a rock and turned it into gold. "Give this as a tip."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (The Pieri Curse: EVERY GIRL GETS ABUSED.)



It's just making a happy day unhappy. You had your little scene, damnit!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> "Yes, please." Pieri gave Sparro the 20$ and grabbed a rock and turned it into gold. "Give this as a tip."



LMAO SPARRO

- - - Post Merge - - -

He took the money and stood in line.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"R-right..." 
Ririchiyo still looked nervous. Nevertheless, she got up to order a plain ramen with water.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's just making a happy day unhappy. You had your little scene, damnit!



(FINE THEN. //hides in his little nerd fantasy corner// heheheh.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He came back with flavoured ramen. "Here." He said, and gave her change back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's just making a happy day unhappy. You had your little scene, damnit!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(DUH, Aki is a sparro,)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (DUH, Aki is a sparro,)



(I am Sparro and I do not approve of this message.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He came back with flavoured ramen. "Here." He said, and gave her change back.



"Thank you." Pieri started to eat the ramen, Wondering what to do after.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She sat down and started to eat her ramen. She kept her eyes on Pieri, not being able to look at Aki without blushing furiously. She watched for signs of anger.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden ordered Miso Ramen and sat down with the others. Its wasn't very often he ate food he didn't have to hunt for himself. "How come there's a festival on, anyway? Is there some kind of special occasion?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I am Sparro and I do not approve of this message.)



(//plays president theme//)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I'll be back." Aki said, walking off to a game stand. (Guess who's gonna get a teddy bear from Aki? Both Pieri and Riri. Jaiden is too much of a turd)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"I don't really know," She said, looking at Jaiden. "But it means we get to walk around in awesome kimonos, right?" She ran after Aki, wanting to also play a game.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll be back." Aki said, walking off to a game stand. (Guess who's gonna get a teddy bear from Aki? Both Pieri and Riri. Jaiden is too much of a turd)



(Sparro for TBT's Best Roleplayer. (TBT PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki noticed Riri behind him. "Hi!" He said, trying to pretend the awkward encounter never happened.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll be back." Aki said, walking off to a game stand. (Guess who's gonna get a teddy bear from Aki? Both Pieri and Riri. Jaiden is too much of a turd)



(10/10 Aki)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hi... Can I play as well?" She asked, avoiding eye contact.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll be back." Aki said, walking off to a game stand. (Guess who's gonna get a teddy bear from Aki? Both Pieri and Riri. Jaiden is too much of a turd)



(I'LL BE BACK -Ajay Ghale 1980)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I'LL BE BACK -Ajay Ghale 1980)



Ghake?! Wtf


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I'll be back." Aki said, walking off to a game stand. (Guess who's gonna get a teddy bear from Aki? Both Pieri and Riri. Jaiden is too much of a turd)



(Fine then, Jaiden will get his own teddy bear *walks off with their nose in the air*)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Go ahead." He said, as they stopped at a ring-toss place that costed 3 dollars for 6 rings.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Fine then, Jaiden will get his own teddy bear *walks off with their nose in the air*)



(Lmao Tia you're killing me)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ghake?! Wtf



(Far Cry 4 ref.)

Pieri started to play with her spoon, Bored. She left out a huge sigh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

(Actually no Jaiden doesn't need no teddy bear)

Jaiden followed them, and went to the next game stall along. While the others seemed to be trying for toys, he wanted a goldfish.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She handed over 3 dollars. She threw all of them, however, only two got on.
"Aw, darn." She said, sighing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki payed up and threw a ring. It landed dead center. So did the other 6, and so he won 2 giant teddy bears.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked over at Aki, slightly envious of his accuracy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Far Cry 4 ref.)
> 
> Pieri started to play with her spoon, Bored. She left out a huge sigh.



(They don't even say Ajay right lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Here!" He gave a teddy bear to Riri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri started to play with her spoon, Bored. She left out a huge sigh.



(Pieri get you butt over here and play a scam game wif us)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pieri get you butt over here and play a scam game wif us)



(YOUR NOT MY DAD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Gotta sleep soon, 12am and I got long run tomorrow)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Let's go back." He said. He walked back and gave the other teddy bear to Pieri, abd said, "Here!".


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"T-thank you!" She said, slightly blushing. She didn't know what to do, so she quickly kissed him on the cheek and walked away, towards Pieri.
(Hahah, you're not the only one that can create scenes like these >:3)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Gotta sleep soon, 12am and I got long run tomorrow)



(AWW)








(we can have my fun then )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "T-thank you!" She said, slightly blushing. She didn't know what to do, so she quickly kissed him on the cheek and walked away, towards Pieri.
> (Hahah, you're not the only one that can create scenes like these >:3)



(Looks at breasts

PLOT PLOT PLOT PLOT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (YOUR NOT MY DAD)



(BUT WHAT IF I AM??!? PLOT TWIST)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (AWW)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you even dare I will literally kill you twice.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (AWW)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Perv.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Gotta sleep soon, 12am and I got long run tomorrow)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Let's go back." He said. He walked back and gave the other teddy bear to Pieri, abd said, "Here!".



"O-Oh, Thank you, Aki."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (BUT WHAT IF I AM??!? PLOT TWIST)



why'd you molested me dad


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

As Jaiden didn't really know what he was doing, the first paper ring thingy (idk what the scoopers are actually called) tore straight away, and he had to pay again to try with another. His second attempt was more successful, and a few minutes later he had aquired a goldfish in a little bag of water. By this time, the rest of the group had left,  so he went back to the ramen place where ge assumed they'd be.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

His eyes widened for a moment. _Okay, what just happened? Did she just kiss me on the cheek?_

"I'm going to sleep. Our room number is 14." He said, and went to the inn.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(That's a good question, my young daughter.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Night, guys!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> His eyes widened for a moment. _Okay, what just happened? Did she just kiss me on the cheek?_
> 
> "I'm going to sleep. Our room number is 14." He said, and went to the inn.



"O-Okay..." 

(Pieri is forever alone, Welp there's Jaiden or A gay/lesbian couple.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> As Jaiden didn't really know what he was doing, the first paper ring thingy (idk what the scoopers are actually called) tore straight away, and he had to pay again to try with another. His second attempt was more successful, and a few minutes later he had aquired a goldfish in a little bag of water. By this time, the rest of the group had left,  so he went back to the ramen place where ge assumed they'd be.



(See Jaiden don't need no gifted teddy, he won a goldfish all by himself after completely messing up his first try but shush)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo was internally screaming. _Ugh, that was so stupid and impulsive!_ She was blushing and couldn't stop.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (That's a good question, my young daughter.)



//cries//


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Night, guys!



(Night)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (See Jaiden don't need no gifted teddy, he won a goldfish all by himself after completely messing up his first try but shush)



(cool)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Night, guys!


(Good night! wait I need you for one more scene .-. Oh well)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(HOLY CRAP 23 GUESTS WE HAVE A NEW RECORD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(23 guests want to see the show guys, DIRECTSD BY Muachanl Japocksoj)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(It shaved down to 15, but that's still a good amount)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It shaved down to 15, but that's still a good amount)



//cries//
Dad why?

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/wrecking-jeff-forever

sorry


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Wtf is that)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wtf is that)



(MrCreepyPasta singing Wrecking Ball. WHERE DO WE GO NOW?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (MrCreepyPasta singing Wrecking Ball. WHERE DO WE GO NOW?)



(No idea. Should Pieri, Jaiden, and Ri all keep going?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (No idea. Should Pieri, Jaiden, and Ri all keep going?)



(I'm at college now so I've only got about half an hour left btw but sure if you guys are up for it)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (No idea. Should Pieri, Jaiden, and Ri all keep going?)



(Time to get my Dog!)
Pieri left the ramen place, And saw win a puppy game. "Oh. My. God.  RIRI! We gotta go over there please! please! pleasseeee!" Pieri stopped feeling gloomy.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I'm at college now so I've only got about half an hour left btw but sure if you guys are up for it)



(That's fine. I'm going to sleep in like 10 minutes anyways)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

As Jaiden got to the ramen place, he saw Pieri and Ririchiyo leaving. "Where are you guys going now?" He asked.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (That's fine. I'm going to sleep in like 10 minutes anyways)



(Me too x.x)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Time to get my Dog!)
> Pieri left the ramen place, And saw win a puppy game. "Oh. My. God.  RIRI! We gotta go over there please! please! pleasseeee!" Pieri stopped feeling gloomy.



"Pieri, when will be able to take care of that?" Ririchiyo asked, skeptical. "If we go through what happened in the last few days, that dog will be dead on Day 1."

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> As Jaiden got to the ramen place, he saw Pieri and Ririchiyo leaving. "Where are you guys going now?" He asked.



"Apparently going to get a dog."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri, when will be able to take care of that?" Ririchiyo asked, skeptical. "If we go through what happened in the last few days, that dog will be dead on Day 1."



Pieri glared at Riri.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri, when will be able to take care of that?" Ririchiyo asked, skeptical. "If we go through what happened in the last few days, that dog will be dead on Day 1."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Dogs are quite intelligent creatures, you know. So long as you feed it, it can probably more or less take care of itself."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She sighed a little, but laughed. "Okay, okay. Let's get a dog."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She sighed a little, but laughed. "Okay, okay. Let's get a dog."



Pieri started to jump around, "Yay! Yay! YAY!" Pieri went full child mode.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She followed Pieri to the dog stand and paid money so Pieri could play.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden followed them to the stall they had been talking about, with the puppies. "Aww, they're adorable... Wait, what do you have to do to win?" Jaiden asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"It looked like you have to knock some cans off with a ball. It should be fairly easy if you have good aim."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gonna wait till the dog scene is over and then I'm gong to bed.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She followed Pieri to the dog stand and paid money so Pieri could play.



"Come up here! Come up here to win this Shiba Inu! Just hit the 3 cans and win the Inu!







IGNORE THE DAMN RESOLUTION THING


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"That seems quite easy for what the prize is, actually," Jaiden said. "Hope you've got good aim, Pieri."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri gave the money to the man and the game started. "Here I go..." Pieri shot at the cans, But failed. Pieri shot at it again, But failed. Pieri's final shot, She threw it and knocked down 3 cans. "Did I win?" 

"The winner of this white shiba inu is this girl!" The man gave a ticket and a collar to Pieri. "Redeem it at the pet shop!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"Well done, Pieri!" Jaiden cheered. "What're you gonna name it?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo had to admit the Shiba Inu was adorable. She pet its head and yawned. 
"I think I'm gonna to sleep. I'll see you back at the inn!" She walked back, got inside their room, and fell fast asleep.
(Good nighhttt!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Well done, Pieri!" Jaiden cheered. "What're you gonna name it?"


"Hmm...I don't really know...Maybe I'll name him tomorrow." (Good Night, GTS.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah okay," Jaiden replied. He yawned. "I'd better go to bed too actually. Bye," He added, heading towards the inn everyone else went to.

(Night everyone.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She opened her eyes and saw a black and white cat in her face. (Yes Kaida is getting a companion) She screamed and fell off the bed. "Ouch, what are you doing?" She asked the cat, not excpecting an answer. The cat started to purr and rub up against her face. She sighed. "I guess I could keep you, maybe _you_ can make me happy." She picked up the cat and held it in her arms, she sat on the bed looking away from everyone petting her new friend.

(Won't be back till 3 PM EST.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She opened her eyes and saw a black and white cat in her face. (Yes Kaida is getting a companion) She screamed and fell off the bed. "Ouch, what are you doing?" She asked the cat, not excpecting an answer. The cat started to purr and rub up against her face. She sighed. "I guess I could keep you, maybe _you_ can make me happy." She picked up the cat and held it in her arms, she sat on the bed looking away from everyone petting her new friend.
> 
> (Won't be back till 3 PM EST.)



(It's kinda weird that one of the wolves (technically dogs) is getting a cat lmao)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Hiiii guys!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Hiiii bloop! I'll be out for a while, until like 4:00-6:00 PCT)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

(Hi Bloop / Ajay!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'll be back at my normal time, 5-6TBTF c: )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey, guys! I'll be more active from now on! Yay!
See ya soon!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(Bump! WHO WANTS TO RP)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

ME!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> ME!



(Okay! Were at a village. Near the plains.

DELETED TORTURE SCENES WILL BE TODAY.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Ok! I'll be 5ish minutes!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri woke up near her dog, She started to yawn. "Good Morning Everybody!" She yelled out.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuno glanced over at Pieri. "Morning...."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno glanced over at Pieri. "Morning...."



"Woah!? Y-Yuno! How'd you get in here!?" She was surprised.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Wanna come to the wedding?)

Yuno let out a slightly forced laugh. "Followed you, didn't I?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Wanna come to the wedding?)
> 
> Yuno let out a slightly forced laugh. "Followed you, didn't I?"



"Y-You didn't see me with that dress r-right...?" (You missed a huge torture scene, Aki, Riri, Kaida and Me got tortured. She looked like this for most of the torture scene.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuno jumped up from her place on the floor. "Wait, what...?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno jumped up from her place on the floor. "Wait, what...?"



"N-Nothing..." Pieri went inside the bathroom the change.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuno tired to grab her arm but she had already disappeared into the bathroom. "Pieri...! What happened? After I walked off...I didn't see anyone for ages..." She wiped the sweat from her forehead and repeated: "What happened...?"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Is my post showing?? 0.0


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri took off her kimono and put on a suit and tie. "What happened 3 hours ago was crazy."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuno said nothing, waiting for the girl to continue.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno said nothing, waiting for the girl to continue.



Pieri got out of the bathroom and got dog food for her dog.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

"I didn't know you had a dog..." whispered Yuno, mostly to herself. 
She sniffed at stared out the window. "Where's Kaida? I mean, uh, everyone else..?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "I didn't know you had a dog..." whispered Yuno, mostly to herself.
> She sniffed at stared out the window. "Where's Kaida? I mean, uh, everyone else..?"



The dog said: "Woof!" as the food was poured. 

"There sleeping..." She said.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ah...I see." She bent down to stroke the dog, cooing at.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "Ah...I see." She bent down to stroke the dog, cooing at.


"I'm thinking about naming him Chrom. What do you think?" She asked Yuno.






- - - Post Merge - - -

(WHATS TAKING U SO  LONF)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

OPENING PRESENTS M8


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> OPENING PRESENTS M8



(What did you get :rollseyes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (What did you get :rollseyes


Manga 
Sketch book
FE and HHD
other Japanese things xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden woke up, yawning and stretched his arms. (Hii guys!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Jaiden woke up, yawning and stretched his arms. (Hii guys!)



(Ayy)
"Welcome Jaiden!" She yelled out.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Uno quickly ran over to Jaiden and greeted him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Yuno 
omg
stahp


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey guys..." Jaiden muttered, still sleepy, as he stood up. "Have you picked a name for your dog yet, Pieri?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(gtg)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

**** SCHOOL ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Ill be on til 6am tonight *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll be on in like 4-5 hours


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't wait to actually talk to you guys properly and RP all night 
See you then!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

RP's coming to an end this week, maybe. I have plans


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Ooh can't wait! Glad I don't have to miss this.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

The cat climbed onto Kaida's shoulder. Kaida rubbed her ears. "I think I'll call you Luna"


Spoiler:  this is what she looks like.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Wait, where are you, again?
and where's everyone getting pets from 0-0)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Wait, where are you, again?
> and where's everyone getting pets from 0-0)



(The cat is going to be important for Kaida and shes in the inn room right next door to yours.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Yuno keeps autocorrecting so if you see Uno, thats why)
Uno heard a sound coming from one of the inn rooms. Quietly she made her way over, and gave a slight knock on the door.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Come in.." Kaida said. Luna tried to hide behind Kaida's hair.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

She opened the door and peered in, her cheeks suddenly turning pink. "O-oh, hey Kaida. So..." She looked further into the room. "...Is Aki...here?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She gave Yuno the typical Kaida look 



Spoiler:  










 "Yes he's sleeping. Why do you ask?" She was acting calm. Luna peeked her head out.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(oops so sorry ;-; )
"N-No reason. Just wondering if he...was ok..." She stuttered. "Pieri mentioned that something _bad_ happened"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Yes somethind bad did happen. If you want to know I'll tell you." She sighed. Luna jumped out of Kaida hair and started to sniff Yuno.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(SPARRO! NO! YOU CANT END THIS.

CAN I HAVE THE RIGHTS (((()


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (SPARRO! NO! YOU CANT END THIS.
> 
> CAN I HAVE THE RIGHTS (((()



(Same I don't want this to end )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Same I don't want this to end )



(If this was my "roleplay" here's what I would add:

MUTIPLE ENDINGS. (Depends if how you kill and lives.)
Child NPCs.
4 characters max.
New Character Sheet.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (If this was my "roleplay" here's what I would add:
> 
> MUTIPLE ENDINGS. (Depends if how you kill and lives.)
> Child NPCs.
> ...



(I think it's fine the way it is wanna RP?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I think it's fine the way it is wanna RP?)



(Sure. But gonna spice things up, I think multiple endings would be perfect.)

Pieri stopped feeding Chrom and took him outside for a walk. "Come on boy!" She told Chrom as she started to walk with him.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna walked back up to Kaida and climbed into her arms. Kaida sat down on the bed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Luna walked back up to Kaida and climbed into her arms. Kaida sat down on the bed.



(YEAH, I'M GONNA BUY THE RIGHTS FROM SPARRO.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (YEAH, I'M GONNA BUY THE RIGHTS FROM SPARRO.



(LMAO)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (LMAO)


(I'm that extreme. I take my roleplays like there games.)

Pieri let Chrom do it's things. "Okay Chrom, Let's go back." Pieri started to walk back to the hotel/motel/inn.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(I want to start with Luna but I can't Dx)

Kaida looked at the cat. _Why does she have a cresent moon on her forehead?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I want to start with Luna but I can't Dx)
> 
> Kaida looked at the cat. _Why does she have a cresent moon on her forehead?_



Pieri walked in. "Kaida, Where did you find that cat?" She asked. Her dog started to growl.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri walked in. "Kaida, Where did you find that cat?" She asked. Her dog started to growl.




"Oh hi Pieri." She took a deep breath. "I woke up and she was just looking at me. She _really_ likes me for some reason" Luna was purring and making a cat smile.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Oh hi Pieri." She took a deep breath. "I woke up and she was just looking at me. She _really_ likes me for some reason" Luna was purring and making a cat smile.



"What's her name?" She asked. Chrom went on the bed, "WOLF!" Chrom said.

(Chrom: "What's she doing here!")


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "What's her name?" She asked. Chrom went on the bed, "WOLF!" Chrom said.
> 
> (Chrom: "What's she doing here!")



"I decided to name her Luna because of the cresent moon on her forehead."

Luna walked off of Kaida and looked at Chrom. "I'm here for this girl" She said, to Kaida and Pieri it sounded like meowing.
(Does Chrom know Luna?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Jaiden got changed out of the kimono he had still been wearing and into more sensible clothes in the bathroom. He then left the room and peeked his head around the doorway of one of the other rooms, where all of the commotion was coming from. Pieri and her dog were with Kaida. And a... A cat..? Jaiden wondered where the cat came from.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I decided to name her Luna because of the cresent moon on her forehead."
> 
> Luna walked off of Kaida and looked at Chrom. "I'm here for this girl" She said, to Kaida and Pieri it sounded like meowing.
> (Does Chrom know Luna?)



(Let's say, Yes.)
"What's going on with them? Chrom...Come over here boy!" Chrom growled at Luna then went near Pieri.

(Chrom: How did you get here?!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(I died again....Sorry....I'll be more active tonight)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (I died again....Sorry....I'll be more active tonight)



(OK)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"I don't know." Kaida said.

"I was ordered to come here and I came through the window." Luna meowed at Chrom.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

"What's going on?" Jaiden asked curiously from the doorway. The cat and the dog seemed to be having a conversation of some sort, even though cats and dogs don't typically like each other.


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2015)

Username: Aithycou 
Name: Corinna
Age: 16
Appearance:


Spoiler





Turns into a barn owl when needed, very fierce when in owl form. Has wings due to a mis-transformation when she was young


Race: Oalenish
Magical Ability: Mind control, though makes her weak and can sometimes make her pass out for periods of time.
Personality: She has a boy mind, due to being raised by boys and men.  She is fierce and mischevious. 
Other:


(ps I am really late, but Emi said to join)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

"I don't mean to sound rude...but could you tell me, what happened...?" Uno asked curiously.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She saw Jaiden. "Oh, Pieri was just talking to me."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I don't know." Kaida said.
> 
> "I was ordered to come here and I came through the window." Luna meowed at Chrom.



"Goddesses, huh? " Chrom growled at Luna.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> "I don't mean to sound rude...but could you tell me, what happened...?" Uno asked curiously.



"I was.. _violated_ and beaten, I deserved every moment of it. The others had to experience pain too."

Luna replied to Chrom, "Yes.. You could say that."
(Pls don't kill me sparro for using her right away.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuno was taken aback. "What?! By who??"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno was taken aback. "What?! By who??"



"I don't know how to describe it, but it doesn't matter they are dead now."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I was.. _violated_ and beaten, I deserved every moment of it. The others had to experience pain too."
> 
> Luna replied to Chrom, "Yes.. You could say that."
> (Pls don't kill me sparro for using her right away.)



"I was whiped, drowned and more." Pieri started to hug Chrom. Hoping that he'll keep her safe.

Chrom will die saving Pieri. <


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Dammit, I missed out on so much exciting stuff)
"..." She turned away. _I'm sorry...I should have been there...Should have protected you..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Username: Aithycou
> Name: Corinna
> Age: 16
> Appearance:
> ...



Mind control isn't  gonna work, Do maybe like if she mind controls she loses health?

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> (Dammit, I missed out on so much exciting stuff)
> "..." She turned away. _I'm sorry...I should have been there...Should have protected you..._



(plot plot plot)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Mind control isn't  gonna work, Do maybe like if she mind controls she loses health?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(OMF EMI PLS)


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Mind control isn't  gonna work, Do maybe like if she mind controls she loses health?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Fixed it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Username: Aithycou
> Name: Corinna
> Age: 16
> Appearance:
> ...



(There we go! Is this your first rp?)

Pieri walked outside, Thinking about what happened yesterday. "Oh god..." She started to shake, People started to corner her.


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (There we go! Is this your first rp?)
> 
> Pieri walked outside, Thinking about what happened yesterday. "Oh god..." She started to shake, People started to corner her.


(No, remember the family rp and I died?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> (No, remember the family rp and I died?)
> 
> After being shy, Corinna walks into the crowd. "Anybody fill me in?" she asks.



(Sorry to say but you can't start until Sparro approves your chari.)


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Sorry to say but you can't start until Sparro approves your chari.)



(ok ill edit ) (fixed)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> (No, remember the family rp and I died?)
> 
> After being shy, Corinna walks into the crowd. "Anybody fill me in?" she asks.



(Sparro has to accept your form, But just use her.)

More people started to corner her, Saying: "What's wrong with her." "Scary!" "Mommy! What's happening!?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro has to accept your form, *But just use her.*)
> 
> More people started to corner her, Saying: "What's wrong with her." "Scary!" "Mommy! What's happening!?"



(She shouldn't remember what happened to Minako?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (She shouldn't remember what happened to Minako?)



(Minako isn't canon anymore.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Minako isn't canon anymore.)



(That's what I mean.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (That's what I mean.)



(Oh.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (She shouldn't remember what happened to Minako?)



(SPARRO WENT SUPER SAYIAN)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Pieri's having a panic attack BTW.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Oh.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I kinda figured.)

"Come on Luna!" Kaida hear comition figuring Pieri was the cause. She ran out of the room and Luna was trailing her.
(I cant spell for my life lmao)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(Pocky did you fall asleep again)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pocky did you fall asleep again)



(no my internet was being a *****)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I kinda figured.)
> 
> "Come on Luna!" Kaida hear comition figuring Pieri was the cause. She ran out of the room and Luna was trailing her.
> (I cant spell for my life lmao)



Pieri fell, A man took off her eye patch. "Ah ha! Her eye is some what like a ghoul's!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey!" Kaida called watching the man touch her eye. "You leave her alone!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Hey!" Kaida called watching the man touch her eye. "You leave her alone!"



The man ran at Kaida, Holding a knife. "That girl is a GHOUL. You leave her alone."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> The man ran at Kaida, Holding a knife. "That girl is a GHOUL. You leave her alone."



"What's your problem?!" She questioned. She got stabbed but it wasn't life threatning. "You think your petty knife is going to hurt me?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "What's your problem?!" She questioned. She got stabbed but it wasn't life threatning. "You think your petty knife is going to hurt me?"



The mayor of of village stepped in, "What's happening here!?" He yelled out.

Pieri's red eye started to bleed, She ran inside the inn and in the room hugging Chrom.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida looked at the mayor, "This creep stabbed me because I was trying to help my friend. He was touching her eye and quite frankly I did not like that."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida looked at the mayor, "This creep stabbed me because I was trying to help my friend. He was touching her eye and quite frankly I did not like that."



"I am super sorry. This one will be fired of his job, Everybody get outta here!" Every started to leave, The mayor gave Kaida a feedback card. Then left.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(Literally have no idea what is happening so I'll leave you to it xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I am super sorry. This one will be fired of his job, Everybody get outta here!" Every started to leave, The mayor gave Kaida a feedback card. Then left.



She nodded, and walked back into the room. "Pieri are you all right?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Literally have no idea what is happening so I'll leave you to it xD)



(Pieri has the eye of a ghoul.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri has the eye of a ghoul.)



(What is that?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She nodded, and walked back into the room. "Pieri are you all right?"



"Am I considered normal anymore?" She started to cover her left eye, "Don't listen to them!" Chrom barked.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri has the eye of a ghoul.)



(Emi no, I mean everything xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Am I considered normal anymore?" She started to cover her left eye, "Don't listen to them!" Chrom barked.



"You're normal in my eyes." Kaida replied.

"Chrom may I give Pieri affection to make her feel better?" Luna meowed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (What is that?)



(It's a new race, But Sparro probs won't accept it.

After her appearance transformed, Her eye has a red and black color. Pieri isn't a ghoul but people think she is.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> "You're normal in my eyes." Kaida replied.
> 
> "Chrom may I give Pieri affection to make her feel better?" Luna meowed.



"Really?" Pieri started to release her hand from her left eye.

"Sure." Chrom said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (It's a new race, But Sparro probs won't accept it.
> 
> After her appearance transformed, Her eye has a red and black color. Pieri isn't a ghoul but people think she is.)
> 
> ...



"Yes." Kaida replied. Luna got up from Kaida's lap and started to rub against Pieri and purr.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes." Kaida replied. Luna got up from Kaida's lap and started to rub against Pieri and purr.



Pieri rubbed on Luna's fur. While Chrom tapped on Kaida. "So, About Luna..." He said too Kaida.

(Since Kaida's a wolf.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri rubbed on Luna's fur. While Chrom tapped on Kaida. "So, About Luna..." He said too Kaida.
> 
> (Since Kaida's a wolf.)



"Huh? Who said that." She looked at Chrom who was looking at her.
(I know xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Huh? Who said that." She looked at Chrom who was looking at her.
> (I know xD)



"Psst, Kaida over here."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Psst, Kaida over here."



She walked over to Chrom and knelt down. "Yes?" She whispered.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She walked over to Chrom and knelt down. "Yes?" She whispered.



"About Luna...I found her when she was hurt, I don't know how she became apart of the goddesses, She's a good gal."

(I can the maze of life with us. Is Luna a girl?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "About Luna...I found her when she was hurt, I don't know how she became apart of the goddesses, She's a good gal."
> 
> (I can the maze of life with us. Is Luna a girl?)



(Yes.)
"I see." She replied, "She is a wondeful cat."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yes.)
> "I see." She replied, "She is a wondeful cat."



"Yes she is." Chrom said.

Pieri gave Kaida back to Kaida. "Come on boy, Over here!" Chrom walked over to Pieri.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida gladly accepted Luna and held Luna in her arms.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida gladly accepted Luna and held Luna in her arms.



"We need something to do...What about battling in the village arena? We need to practice." Pieri suggested.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "We need something to do...What about battling in the village arena? We need to practice." Pieri suggested.



"That could work, but I'd feel terrible leaving the others here, they might think something happened again. I think it would be best to wait for them to wake up." She replied.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "That could work, but I'd feel terrible leaving the others here, they might think something happened again. I think it would be best to wait for them to wake up." She replied.



"Kaida, Don't worry. Tsu's men is with us now."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Kaida, Don't worry. Tsu's men is with us now."



"If you say so Pieri." Kaida sighed. Luna jumped from her arms to her shoulder.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "If you say so Pieri." Kaida sighed. Luna jumped from her arms to her shoulder.



"Come Chrom." Pieri picked him up and put him in her shoulder. Pieri put on her eyepatch and left.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "If you say so Pieri." Kaida sighed. Luna jumped from her arms to her shoulder.



"Come Chrom." Pieri picked him up and put him in her shoulder. Pieri put on her eyepatch and left.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Is my post not appearing?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Is my post not appearing?



(It did.)
Kaida followed after Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (It did.)
> Kaida followed after Pieri.



Pieri kept walking until she the tournament going on. "There it is!" She yelled out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(Making Luna's form: )


Spoiler: FORM



Username: P o c k y
Name: Luna
Age: Thousands of years.
Appearance:



Spoiler:  











Race: Currently Unknown.
Magical Ability: Teleportation, but she can't use it too much at one period of time.
Personality: Kind, Caring, and nice.
Other: She was sent by the goddess to protect Kaida from killing herself.





emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri kept walking until she the tournament going on. "There it is!" She yelled out.



"Alright! I see it!" She yelled back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Making Luna's form: )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FORM
> ...



"The Annual Tournament. This might be fun." Pieri said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "The Annual Tournament. This might be fun." Pieri said.



"You said it!" She said with a smile.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(I CAN'T SEE YOUR POST)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(And posts aren't showing up greattt ._.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "You said it!" She said with a smile.



Pieri entered in,  Giving the man 40$ to enter. 

(It's official, Sparro's ending it. It's only been a week man )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri entered in,  Giving the man 40$ to enter.
> 
> (It's official, Sparro's ending it. It's only been a week man )



(HOW DO YOU KNOW I'M DEAD EMI I'M FREAKING DEAD.)

Luna whispered into Kaida's ear. "I'm here to protect you."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (HOW DO YOU KNOW I'M DEAD EMI I'M FREAKING DEAD.)
> Luna whispered into Kaida's ear. "I'm here to protect you."



(Sparro x Pocky </3)

Pieri got the equipment but no armor, "H-Hey..Where's the armor?" Pieri asked the man.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Oh, protect me from what?" She whispered.

"Pieri wait! I gotta do something first!" Kaida called.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Oh, protect me from what?" She whispered.
> 
> "Pieri wait! I gotta do something first!" Kaida called.



"Ok!" Pieri waited in the line.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She turned around and put Luna on the ground.

"I'm protecting you from killing yourself. How could you want to do such a thing when so many people love you?" Luna asked.

"I never really knew people loved me besides Aki..." Kaida told Luna. She started to hold back tears.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She turned around and put Luna on the ground.
> 
> "I'm protecting you from killing yourself. How could you want to do such a thing when so many people love you?" Luna asked.
> 
> "I never really knew people loved me besides Aki..." Kaida told Luna. She started to hold back tears.



(plot plot plot)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna put her paw on Kaida, "Look just don't do it and if you do, I'm going to stop you. Now go have fun with Pieri." Luna whispered.

Kaida nodded and put Luna back on her shoulder. "Okay, I'm ready Pieri"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Luna put her paw on Kaida, "Look just don't do it and if you do, I'm going to stop you. Now go have fun with Pieri." Luna whispered.
> 
> Kaida nodded and put Luna back on her shoulder. "Okay, I'm ready Pieri"



"Okay." Pieri tossed Kaida the equipment.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She catched it and eyed it. "So this is what we are going to use?" She asked.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She catched it and eyed it. "So this is what we are going to use?" She asked.



"Yep, Now get ready! They apparently have no armor so just feel the pain." 

The announcer talked: Welcome! Welcome to Annual Tournament! First off, We have Pieri vs Sir. (iek)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Yep, Now get ready! They apparently have no armor so just feel the pain."
> 
> The announcer talked: Welcome! Welcome to Annual Tournament! First off, We have Pieri vs Sir. (iek)



"Alright." She waited for her turn.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Alright." She waited for her turn.



"Wish me luck!" Pieri went up on the stage, She held her sword, Like a katana. 

"3..2..1!" The Announcer said.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Now there's a tournament of some kind??


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Pieri attacked the man but missed, The man attacked Pieri's back. (which her cuts from the whip were.) Pieri screamed out pain, She got up and tried to attack the man but Pieri missed again and He attacked Pieri's back again.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida heard Pieri's screams. "Oh Luna why did we ever sign up for this?!" She asked her black cat.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida heard Pieri's screams. "Oh Luna why did we ever sign up for this?!" She asked her black cat.



(Luna: GO THE MAN GO THE MAN)
Pieri couldn't get up, The man said; "Should we roll her off?" The crowd went crazy, Repeatng: "ROLL HER OFF!" Pieri tried to get up but The man stepped on her back, "Now, Now." He said. He started to grabbed Pieri and threw her. "Ngh!" She screamed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm imagining the arena where the guest are waiting (Like Kaida) have bars over the opening so they can't interfear.)
She ran up to the bars and started banging them "Pieri!" She screamed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'm imagining the arena where the guest are waiting (Like Kaida) have bars over the opening so they can't interfear.)
> She ran up to the bars and started banging them "Pieri!" She screamed.



"It's okay..." Pieri said as she was dragged by Iek. "Aww...Your little friend cares about you. Neat." He started slammed Pieri. "Stop!!" The announcer said. "The Winner is Iek! We will be back in a few short moments. Iek rolled Pieri off the stage. "Weak.." He turned into an Owl and flew the bar.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm assuming you said flew to the bar.)
Kaida looked at him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'm assuming you said flew to the bar.)
> Kaida looked at him.



(Iek did. Not Pieri.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Iek did. Not Pieri.)



(I know.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I know.)



(Sorry for the long time posts too, I have too use my sister's tabet and the typing sucks.)

Pieri tried to stand up but fell. She was bruised, cut and more. "K-Kaida...?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sorry for the long time posts too, I have too use my sister's tabet and the typing sucks.)
> 
> Pieri tried to stand up but fell. She was bruised, cut and more. "K-Kaida...?"



(It's fine I don't mind.)

"Pieri!" She cried.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (It's fine I don't mind.)
> 
> "Pieri!" She cried.



"I-I'm fine..." Pieri hugged Kaida, "Beat his ass for me."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I-I'm fine..." Pieri hugged Kaida, "Beat his ass for me."



"I will." She was confident and walked out into the arena. (She has a sword and shield right?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I will." She was confident and walked out into the arena. (She has a sword and shield right?)



(A sword only, A real sword.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (A sword only, A real sword.)



(Alright.) 
She looked at the man straight into the eye. "Give me your worst." She said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm not reading through this what the **** is going on)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Alright.)
> She looked at the man straight into the eye. "Give me your worst." She said.



"She thinks she can beat me! Alright." Iek turned into an owl and flew inside the arena.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (I'm not reading through this what the **** is going on)



(A tournament is going on and Pieri got her ass kicked.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Hi guys! Sorry about the delay, there was traffic on the way back. Where is everyone?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi guys! Sorry about the delay, there was traffic on the way back. Where is everyone?)



(Village, A fight happened. Pieri is hurt.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi guys! Sorry about the delay, there was traffic on the way back. Where is everyone?)



(Pieri Kaida and Luna are in the arena fighting for fun.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Who is Luna?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Who is Luna?)



(A cat the goddess told to stop Kaida from killing herself, and yes Luna can talk.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Who is Luna?)



(Kaida's cat.)

Pieri started to moan. Her stomach started to hurt.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida gripped her sword tight.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Iek got of the arena and kicked Pieri. "Stop moaning, Weakling."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Iek got of the arena and kicked Pieri. "Stop moaning, Weakling."



"Don't you touch her." She said with a cold expression and the typical Kaida face.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo woke up, still in her kimono. She rubbed her eyes and changed out from her kimono to her regular outfit. She saw a tournament in a village and decided to spectate, not knowing where Pieri and Aki were.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(Sparro : 





P o c k y said:


> (Making Luna's form: )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FORM
> ...


)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Don't you touch her." She said with a cold expression and the typical Kaida face.



"Whatever." Iek flew back to the arena, Gripping his sword too. (Kaida can miss a few times and get bruised then she finally beats Iek's butt. Is that okay with you? Also you go first.) "3...2...1...GO!" Said the announcer.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Whatever." Iek flew back to the arena, Gripping his sword too. (Kaida can miss a few times and get bruised then she finally beats Iek's butt. Is that okay with you? Also you go first.) "3...2...1...GO!" Said the announcer.



(Yeah the reason why she will beat his butt is because of adrenalien.)

She sliced her sword at Iek. She missed and fell to the ground.
(I SUCK AT SPELLING DDD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She was watching from the stands, trying to make out the competitor's faces. She got shocked. _Pieri?!_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yeah the reason why she will beat his butt is because of adrenalien.)
> 
> She sliced her sword at Iek. She missed and fell to the ground.
> (I SUCK AT SPELLING DDD)



"Weak like her." Iek cut Kaida's cheek.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> She was watching from the stands, trying to make out the competitor's faces. She got shocked. _Emi?!_



(Pieri.)
Pieri tried to stand up but fell again due to her injuries. "G-G-Go Kaida!" He whispered.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Weak like her." Iek cut Kaida's cheek.



She got back up and brushed the dirt off of her. She tried to slice again.

(Tell me when to make her hurt him.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She got back up and brushed the dirt off of her. She tried to slice again.
> 
> (Tell me when to make her hurt him.)



Iek tripped her, "Oops, Did I do that?" Iek grabbed her by the collar and threw her. The crowd spread like wildfire.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She got up cringing. "The only reason you're beating me is because I'm going easy on you." She had a maniac smile on her face.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She saw Kaida and Pieri, getting roughed up by a man with a sword. She started to wince, seeing their minor injuries.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki woke up, and looked around. No one else was in the room.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She got up cringing. "The only reason you're beating me is because I'm going easy on you." She had a maniac smile on her face.



"Ms. Tough Girl over here? Should we roll her?" The Crowd kept repeating the same thing as before, (After this it's time.) Iek used his sword to slice her arm (Only leaving a cut.) and grabbed her and slammed on her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Aki woke up, and looked around. No one else was in the room.



(what was it we needed to talk about?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Ms. Tough Girl over here? Should we roll her?" The Crowd kept repeating the same thing as before, (After this it's time.) Iek used his sword to slice her arm (Only leaving a cut.) and grabbed her and slammed on her.



(So should I do it now?)

Luna was watching while sitting next to Pieri. "Go Kaida Go!" She screamed. She was confident of her human friend.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He walked outside, confused.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

_Ah, Kaida's making a comeback!_ She started to cheer for Kaida and Pieri, hoping they'd win.
"You guys can do it!" She yelled, cupping her hands around her mouth.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (So should I do it now?)
> 
> Luna was watching while sitting next to Pieri. "Go Kaida Go!" She screamed. She was confident of her human friend.



(GOOOOO)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Hearing the calls of cheering something clicked in her brain. She got up fiercly and kicked Iek in the stomach causing him to fall. She slashed his leg with the sword only leaving a cut.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(YAYYY KAIDA TAKE HIM DOWN)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Hearing the calls of cheering something clicked in her brain. She got up fiercly and kicked Iek in the stomach causing him to fall. She slashed his leg with the sword only leaving a cut.



"What the!?" Iek tried to get up but failed. "Is the legendary Iek gonna get beated!?" Said the announcer.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki heard loud cheering. He moved towards it.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "What the!?" Iek tried to get up but failed. "Is the legendary Iek gonna get beated!?" Said the announcer.



She put a medium cut into his stomach. "Have you had enough 'Weakling'?" She asked him.

Luna jumped in the air making a fist (A happy one) She started to cheer louder _I knew she could do it!_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She saw Aki walking around. "Aki!" She yelled, waving her hands. "Kaida is fighting!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She put a medium cut into his stomach. "Have you had enough 'Weakling'?" She asked him.



"C-Crap!" Iek rang the bell the close the match. "STOP!" The Announcer said. "The winner is Kaida! Due the injuries of Pieri. The tournament will be postponed and Iek will be kicked off fighting for 12 months."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida smiled and ran over to Luna and Pieri. "I won guys! I won!" She started jumping up and down like an excited school girl.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She saw Aki walking around. "Aki!" She yelled, waving her hands. "Kaida and Pieri are fighting!"



Kaida is fighting some NPC I made.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Kaida is fighting some NPC I made.



(Ah, okay! I'll edit it c: )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida smiled and ran over to Luna and Pieri. "I won guys! I won!" She started jumping up and down like an excited school girl.



"G-Good job!" Pieri yelled out. Pieri fainted as her injures was major.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna looked at Pieri. "Kaida she fainted!" Luna called out. Kaida ran over to Pieri, and started to use her healing tears (Hory **** I haven't used these in a while xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She couldn't see Kaida anymore, as she had walked off once the announcement was made.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She couldn't see Kaida anymore, as she had walked off once the announcement was made.



Kaida dragged Pieri into the Arena she thought the sunlight would help, and Luna followed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Pieri! Kaida! Are you two okay?!" She yelled as they walked out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Luna looked at Pieri. "Kaida she fainted!" Luna called out. Kaida ran over to Pieri, and started to use her healing tears (Hory **** I haven't used these in a while xD)



("hory")
Pieri's bruise and more couldn't heal. "Guys bring her to the medic's!" The Announcer said.

I'M SORRY I'M IN LOVE WITH  THIS PIC.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> ("hory")
> Pieri's bruise and more couldn't heal. "Guys bring her to the medic's!" The Announcer said.
> 
> I'M SORRY I'M IN LOVE WITH  THIS PIC.



(I love my engrish  ) Kaida stopped crying and waited for the medics. She tied her hair into a pony tail with a few hair lets dangling in front of her face.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I love my engrish  ) Kaida stopped crying and waited for the medics. She tied her hair into a pony tail with a few hair lets dangling in front of her face.



The medics failed to come as there were to many injures before this.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> The medics failed to come as there were to many injures before this.



(WHAT DO YOU EXCPECT ME TO DO NOW?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (WHAT DO YOU EXCPECT ME TO DO NOW?)



(IDK MAYBE BRING HER THERE. TEHY CAN'T COME BECAUSE THERE IS TOO MANY PEOPLE THERE THANKS TO DAMN IEK.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (IDK MAYBE BRING HER THERE. TEHY CAN'T COME BECAUSE THERE IS TOO MANY PEOPLE THERE THANKS TO DAMN IEK.)



Kaida picked up Pieri. Luna lept onto her shoulders. Kaida carried Pieri to the medics.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

*waits to see how this plays out*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> *waits to see how this plays out*



//eats popcorn//

is aki still a turd


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> *waits to see how this plays out*



(Ikr I have no idea what to do rn)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ikr I have no idea what to do rn)



(help her?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ikr I have no idea what to do rn)



(Follow them!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She saw Kaida and Pieri leaving the arena. She followed after them, not knowing what to do.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She made it to the medics. "Help her!" She asked them.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She made it to the medics. "Help her!" She asked them.



"What happened?" The nurse asked Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "What happened?" The nurse asked Kaida.



"The arena, this man called Iek hurt her badly."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She saw them talking to some medics. She walked up, trying to see what was happening.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "The arena, this man called Iek hurt her badly."



"Of course. Bring her over here." The nurse ran to the bed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki walked around for a bit, before finding an injured Pieri. "What in the goddamned hell happened?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Of course. Bring her over here." The nurse ran to the bed.



Kaida ran her over there. "Is she going to be alright?" She asked nervously.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Aki walked around for a bit, before finding an injured Pieri. "What in the goddamned hell happened?!"



"Pieri wanted to do arena fighting and we did. She got hurt." Kaida sighed. Luna looked at Aki, _So this is her love._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw Aki. "I think it was a fight during a tournament... Kaida, is she okay?" She anxiously asked, turning to Kaida.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki sighed. "Learned your lesson?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo saw Aki. "I think it was a fight during a tournament... Kaida, is she okay?" She anxiously asked, turning to Kaida.



"I don't know, I'm honestly hoping so." She said. Luna jumped off of Kaida's shoulders she walked up to Aki and sniffed him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked carefully at the cat. "Kaida... when did you get her?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo looked carefully at the cat. "Kaida... when did you get her?"



"I woke up and she was staring at me. She _really_ likes me." Kaida replied


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He looked at the cat.

"Hi." He said, not knowing it could talk.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He looked at the cat.
> 
> "Hi." He said, not knowing it could talk.



"Hello," Luna replied she looked at him in the eyes and smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"W-why does it talk?" She looked at the cat warily.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "W-why does it talk?" She looked at the cat warily.



"Aha you see.." Kaida put her hand on her head (The typical anime one) "I'm not quite sure." Kaida replied.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"She has 3rd degree briuses!" One of the doctors yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He drew back in shock, almost dropping the kitten.

"Holy crap!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She looked away from the cat, wanting to avoid eye contact. "Why were you and Pieri fighting in an arena?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"Bones broken, snapped. Iek couldn't have done this!" He yelled out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He drew back in shock, almost dropping the kitten.
> 
> "Holy crap!"



"Don't be scared" Luna chuckled. Luna scolded Kaida, "You know exactly why I am here and why I can talk!"



Bloobloop said:


> She looked away from the cat, wanting to avoid eye contact. "Why were you and Pieri fighting in an arena?"


"It was Pieri's idea," She sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Bones broken, snapped. Iek couldn't have done this!" He yelled out.


"Who did it, then? Nothing happened during the festival, did anything happen to her today?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

The doctor's turned around Pieri, Finding scars. "Oh this is horrific."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Who did it, then? Nothing happened during the festival, did anything happen to her today?"



Kaida rememberd the man. "There was this guy who took off her eye patch and that's about it."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Who did it, then? Nothing happened during the festival, did anything happen to her today?"



Iek stepped in the office, "It was me! I was cheating. I shouldn't of done that I know!" He yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki fell silent. _Oh no, please..no._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Iek stepped in the office, "It was me! I was cheating. I shouldn't of done that I know!" He yelled out.



Kaida gave him _the_ look. "Why, just why?" Kaida said. Luna started hissing at Iek.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida gave him _the_ look. "Why, just why?" Kaida said. Luna started hissing at Iek.



"How was I supposed to know she was this weak!? Girls never enter and Men never get these!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo chewed her lip, getting uneasy. _I hope she's okay..._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "How was I supposed to know she was this weak!? Girls never enter and Men never get these!"



"That's no excuse, if she doesn't make because of you it I'm going to lose it" She replied.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki distracted himself by talking to the cat, slowly starting to grasp Kaida's hand. "What is your name?" He asked the cat.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"I'm sure she'll make it. She's been through a lot more, I'm certain she can handle this." Ririchiyo said confidently.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "That's no excuse, if she doesn't make because of you it I'm going to lose it" She replied.



Pieri started to moan as the doctors were sew the cuts. "Ngh...Ahh!" She yelled out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Luna." Luna told Aki.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "I'm sure she'll make it. She's been through a lot more, I'm certain she can handle this." Ririchiyo said confidently.



"I hope so." Kaida replied.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"Ahhh!" Pieri screamed as the doctors were still adding stitches.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Where'd you come from?" He said, slowly moving closer to Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"I came from the goddess." She cheerfully said. Trying to block out Pieri's screams of pain.

Kaida cringed at Pieri's screams of pain.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo squeezed her eyes shut in an attempt to calm herself down.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

The screaming stopped as The Doctors stopped sewing. "We will leave, So you can talk to her..." The Doctors went outside.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida ran up to Pieri. She started crying "Are you alright?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Pieri, Pieri! Are you okay?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"N-Ngh..." Pieri couldn't talk. Chrom jumped on Pieri and started to lay on her. "Somebody end this pain..." She moaned.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida burried her head into the hospital bed. She soaked a part of it with tears.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She looked at Pieri. "It'll be fine soon. I promise."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"P-Pieri?" He said, standing frozen. "I-I..I.." He was at a loss for words. He felt his body slowly turning numb, yet he could still feel it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hey, Aki. Are you okay?" She looked over at him, concerned.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna jumped out of his arms and went by Kaida patting her on the back with her paw.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "P-Pieri?" He said, standing frozen. "I-I..I.." He was at a loss for words. He felt his body slowly turning numb, yet he could still feel it.



(This the final feel sad for Pieri scene for a while. 

PIERI HAD THE SPOTLIGHT FOR TOO LONG. THANKS FOR TELLING ME SPARRO. I'm not mad at you, Don't take the caps seriously.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He looked at Ri. Everything was falling apart, and it was falling apart fast.

"I-I don't..."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna whispered into Kaida's ear "Something is wrong with Aki." Kaida lifted her head and turned around.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She walked up to him and hugged him. "It'll be fine, no need to act like this."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"J-Just end it...please...The pain...." Pieri tried to stay awake.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She walked up to him and hugged him. "It'll be fine, no need to act like this."



(Make Riri kiss Aki! Right in front of Kaida's face >:3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He felt his arms turning limp, and his head felt heavy. His knees felt weak and his legs began to shake. He felt like he was, ever so slowly, losing his sanity.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Make Riri kiss Aki! Right in front of Kaida's face >:3)



(Pieri just got stitches and wants to 'end the pain' xD I'll give it a little time.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Dude, Pieri just got stitches and wants to 'end the pain' xD I'll give it a little time.)



(Alright but when you do, make sure Kaida is watching.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He felt his arms turning limp, and his head felt heavy. His knees felt weak and his legs began to shake. He felt like he was, ever so slowly, losing his sanity.


"H-hey, stop it." Ririchiyo looked at him, nervous. "We've all been through a lot."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Make Riri kiss Aki! Right in front of Kaida's face >:3)



(...I'm done)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pieri just got stitches and wants to 'end the pain' xD I'll give it a little time.)



(Pieri got 3rd degree bruises/burns. Do you know what they look like? There disgusting and painful. Pieri wants to end her life by saying that.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Alright but when you do, make sure Kaida is watching.)



(Fine, fine cx)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (...I'm done)



(I TOLD YOU I'M EVIL.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri got 3rd degree bruises/burns. Do you know what they look like? There disgusting and painful. Pieri wants to end her life by saying that.)



(I know. I searched it up once out of curiosity and I regret it.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He tried deep breathing, but just felt choked up. He tried breathing through his mouth, at least that worked. He slowly felt very lightheaded.

_Keep it together, not everything is about you._ He thought. He blinked twice.

"S-Sorry.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I know. I searched it up once out of curiosity and I regret it.)



(Thanks Iek! You douche.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She watched them. _I shouldn't interupt them_ She turned around at Pieri again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

The Doctors came in with surgery suppiles. "I-I'm sorry, Can you all leave?" Said one of the doctors.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She smiled. "It's fine." And let go, getting a cup of water from the lobby. As she finished drinking, she let out a shaky breath.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm thinking about making a Tokyo Ghoul RP x3)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"...Okay.." She grabbed Luna and quickly went out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Thanks Iek! You douche.)



(I was eating at the time. I regret that too.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Chrom walked out too, As he didn't want to see Pieri in pain.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"A-Alright.." Aki said, softly. He slowly walked out the door, still feeling very weak.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna walked up to Chrom, "Do you think she will live?" She meowed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Omfg another Ajay tag this does not apply well


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She walked over to Chrom, petting his soft head. "Let's be hopeful that your master will be okay." She muttered.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Luna walked up to Chrom, "Do you think she will live?" She meowed.



"I-I don't know." He barked.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I-I don't know." He barked.



"It's a shame really." She meowed back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki sat down, looking like he'd seen a nuke go off. He felt like passing out in that chair and just never waking up.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida walked up to him and sat infront of his face. "Aki? Are you okay?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "It's a shame really." She meowed back.



"Damn, Cheater. Pieri...I hope your doing well..." (WHILE IN THE ROOM, AHH AHH AHH AHHH AHH AH AH AJAY LOVE ME AHA AH AH Pieri screamed.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She sighed and sat down on a chair, pulling her knees to her chest.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(guys what do i do)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

The tags just get better and better


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(CHROM PLS )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

(Waiting for Aki / Sparro )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Waiting for Aki / Sparro )



(Pieri is over going surgery for her bruises and burns.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri is over going surgery for her bruises and burns.)



(Okie)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Idk what to do, so I'm waiting for something to happen.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Idk what to do, so I'm waiting for something to happen.)



(After Aki responds KISS HIM >: DD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

"Were losing her Doctor." Said the nurse. "No, We can't." The Doctor said as he almost half of the stitches. "The scars on her back are horrifc, Who could of done that?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (After Aki responds KISS HIM >: DD)



(GIMMMEEE TIMMMEEE ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (After Aki responds KISS HIM >: DD)



(Pocky, If Riri gets hurt, dies or other. Pieri will lose her ****.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pocky, If gets hurt, dies or other. Pieri will lose her ****.)



(Shes gonna run away #spoilerz)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Shes gonna run away #spoilerz)



(TOKYO GHOUL RP IT IS)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

STOP WITH THE FKING ANIMEZ ALREADY


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Shes gonna run away #spoilerz)



(Wut no I'll feel bad ;-; Also, I just realized Ririchiyo never really had an important character arc xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wut no I'll feel bad ;-; Also, I just realized Ririchiyo never really had an important character arc xD)



(She will come back after Luna drags her home xD That could be your shining moment!!!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> STOP WITH THE FKING ANIMEZ ALREADY



THAT ANIME YOU HAVE IN YOUR SIGGY IS TO BLOODY AND DISGUSTING FOR YOU.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

I NEVER COMMENTED ON THE GORINESS I JUST SAID STOP TALKING ANIME


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Stop arguing before I close the thread altogether. I'm dealing with some heavy bull**** right now, I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (She will come back after Luna drags her home xD That could be your shining moment!!!)



(Maybe! I'll play it by ear )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Maybe! I'll play it by ear )



(Okay!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I-I..I don't.." He couldn't find any more words. He was tired of it all, and just wanted everything to end.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Stop arguing before I close the thread altogether. I'm dealing with some heavy bull**** right now, I'm not in the mood.



Ah sorry
I forgot you were doing stuff


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I-I..I don't.." He couldn't find any more words. He was tired of it all, and just wanted everything to end.



She put Luna in his lap. "You need rest and she could keep you company."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Ririchiyo slowly let go of her legs. "Aki... " She started sniffling.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I-I..I don't.." He couldn't find any more words. He was tired of it all, and just wanted everything to end.



(never)
The Doctors covered all the stitches, Just she needed to recover. "Everybody come in!" The Doctor yelled out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He sighed. "I don't know what to do. Nothing in this goddamn world makes sense."

- - - Post Merge - - -

He heard the noise; he ran in, feeling revitalized, whilst holding Luna.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Stop arguing before I close the thread altogether. I'm dealing with some heavy bull**** right now, I'm not in the mood.



(What happened?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida walked into the room looking at Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She got up. "Pieri! Pieri!" She got inside the room as fast as possible. "How are you? Are you okay?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (What happened?)



Lots, I'll tell you later.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Pieri are you okay?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She got up. "Pieri! Pieri!" She got inside the room as fast as possible. "How are you? Are you okay?"



"She just needs to recover, We can't keep her in here as there more patients. Were Sorry, Me and my doctors will be carrying her to your room.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lots, I'll tell you later.



(If you don't mind, can you tell me as well?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (If you don't mind, can you tell me as well?)



(Me too please, it's okay if no.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(Can you guys carry Pieri to the room? I gtg.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Later, I said. I'm already pissed off as is.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida picked up Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Let's bring her to her room. She probably needs to rest."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki picked up Pieri as well. "To the room." He said.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Later, I said. I'm already pissed off as is.)



(I hope i didn't pissed you off, 

Was it that thing you posted in the What's Bothering You Thread?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I hope i didn't pissed you off,
> 
> Was it that thing you posted in the What's Bothering You Thread?)



(Nothing to do with any of you guys, you guys are all my friends.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She nodded.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Nothing to do with any of you guys, you guys are all my friends.)



(Okay, Peace! bye)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Okay, Peace! bye)



(Goodnight!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Okay, Peace! bye)



(Bye!)




Sparro said:


> (Nothing to do with any of you guys, you guys are all my friends.)



(That's good c: )


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

(guys i pissed him off, im leaving the RP so he doesn't get mad at me anymore.)

Ami was lost. She had been deserted for weeks without water or food. She was dehydrated, and tired. She decided to drown herself.
She dived into the water and sat there for a few minutes. She started coughing. She suddenly drowned.

(bye)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Who else is here now? Just Pocky, Sparro, and I?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Who else is here now? Just Pocky, Sparro, and I?)



(I think.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm here but I was told to do something else...I think...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (guys i pissed him off, im leaving the RP so he doesn't get mad at me anymore.)
> 
> Ami was lost. She had been deserted for weeks without water or food. She was dehydrated, and tired. She decided to drown herself.
> She dived into the water and sat there for a few minutes. She started coughing. She suddenly drowned.
> ...



Have a good life
And you were really never in the RP anyway xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He carried her to her room and sighed. He fell on the next bed over, saying, "I'm done."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"What do we do now?" She asked, still having energy. "Explore the village?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida started to worry about him. _Is he alright?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I don't even know anymore. I don't know anything anymore." (PERFECT CHANCE FOR THE KISS C:< )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I don't even know anymore. I don't know anything anymore." (PERFECT CHANCE FOR THE KISS C:< )



(YES PLS SQUEALING OF EXCITMENT.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(You guuuuuys >///<) 
"Come on... Let's go do something!" She leaned over and kissed him on the lips. "It's no fun alone!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (You guuuuuys >///<)
> "Come on... Let's go do something!" She leaned over and kissed him on the cheek. "It's no fun alone!"



(I was expecting a lip kiss >:C )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He raised both eyebrows. "Uh.." Kaida was still in the room.

_What in the hell do I do?!_


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I was expecting a lip kiss >:C )



(FINE FINE EDITING NOW)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I was expecting a lip kiss >:C )



(Yeah goddamnit we're evil for a reason)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida stopped in her tracks. She saw everything. Her eyes started to tear up. She started crying (Making the crying noises too.) and ran out of the room.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She walked into the bathroom and closed the door, internally screaming. _What the hell was that?!_ She slapped herself on the cheeks, hard.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Aki looked around, frantically. He got up, disobeying his thoughts and mind, and ran after Kaida.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Wait did Bloobloop'a character kiss Aki..???


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Wait did Bloobloop'a character kiss Aki..???



YEP


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Wait did Bloobloop'a character kiss Aki..???



(Not my fault, I swear!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Luna began to run after Kaida "GET OVER HERE!" She called

Kaida sped up her pace runing out of the inn and through town.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She heard crying from the main room. "Kaida?! Kaida, I'm sorry!" She ran out, slamming the door, trying to find Kaida.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

WAT 
WHY


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> WAT
> WHY



(BECAUSE WE ARE EVIL.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (BECAUSE WE ARE EVIL.)



(^^^^^ THIS)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

PLOT TWIST1!!1!1!!1!1!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She ran out on to the main street. "Kaida?! Kaida, please, I'm sorry!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida eventually made it out of town.

Luna was furious. "Only Kaida would pull an act like this!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Kaida!" He cried out. He turned into an eagle; it hurt. He flew to her, trying to land. He crashed beside her.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry for being really irritating >.<
Imma go to bed (not that you care) so ill see ya tomorrow!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida fell onto the ground. 
Luna teleported there and grabbed onto Kaida's shirt with her mouth.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Both Kaida and Aki were gone. _I ought to give them their time._ She stopped, panting. _You're such an idiot, what were you thinking?! _


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He turned back human, letting out a quiet moan, signaling his pain.

"I'm..sorry.." His vision began to black out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(what's going on?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Kaida didn't realize Aki was next to her she started to through a tantrum "Let go of me!" She started to flail her arms around.

Luna rolled her eyes "You can't act like this your not 5 anymore."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(OH NO RIRI NO

RIP)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(WHERE ARE YOUNGUYS)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She slowly started to cry. Ririchiyo was wracked with guilt about her reckless action. "I'm sorry, I'm sorry." She murmured.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (OH NO RIRI NO
> 
> RIP)
> 
> ...



(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Liek if u cri evertim)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He was hit by the flailing arms. 
He closed his eyes. "Kaida..I'm sorry." With that, he passed out. (Or passed away...)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(WHERE R UUUU)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (OH NO RIRI NO
> 
> RIP)


(I FEEL SO FREAKING BAD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He was hit by the flailing arms.
> He closed his eyes. "Kaida..I'm sorry." With that, he passed out. (Or passed away...)



(NO SHE DIDN'T HIT HIM.)

"Look next to you!" Luna snapped.

Kaida looked over at Aki. She started bawling her eyes out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> With that, he passed out. (Or passed away...)



(Don't you dare. Kaida and Ri will slowly die inside)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He was hit by the flailing arms.
> He closed his eyes. "Kaida..I'm sorry." With that, he passed out. (Or passed away...)



(DUN DUN DUN)

(starts to play The Saints by People In The Box.
https://m.soundcloud.com/alumbradoz/people-in-the-box-the-saints-ed-tokyo-ghoul)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Don't you dare. Kaida and Ri will slowly die inside)



(WHER R U)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (DUN DUN DUN)
> 
> (starts to play The Saints by People In The Box.
> https://m.soundcloud.com/alumbradoz/people-in-the-box-the-saints-ed-tokyo-ghoul)
> ...



(Crying in the middle of the village)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"Let go of me Luna, I'm not going to run away." Luna trusted her and did so. Kaida crawled over to Aki and got on top of him. She kissed him (On the lips).


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

(I hate this. I just went to write story for the new roleplay, THEN **** HAPPENS.)
Pieri woke up, "W-Where...?" Tried to get out of bed but couldn't move.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (NO SHE DIDN'T HIT HIM.)
> 
> "Look next to you!" Luna snapped.
> 
> Kaida looked over at Aki. She started bawling her eyes out.


(Too bad)

Aki fell into a horrible nightmare
_Kaida walked in front of him. "I never loved you. Go to hell." She said.
Pieri looked at him in disgust. "You are a filthy creature."
Riri looked at him with pity. "You are a horrible being, oh how I pity you so._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She slowly got a hold of herself. She stopped crying. _I don't know where they are. I should put away my ego and search for them._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Too bad)
> 
> Aki fell into a horrible nightmare
> _Kaida walked in front of him. "I never loved you. Go to hell." She said.
> ...



(Pieri would never say that. Your cracking me up tho)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She let go of his lips and slowly started to cry again, this time it was on him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri would never say that. Your cracking me up tho)



(Lmao I know it's his sub-concious)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Lmao I know it's his sub-concious)



(WHAT DO I DO THO

PIERI HAS WOKEN UP)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She turned into an eagle, searching for Aki and Kaida, tears slightly blurring her eyes. She saw them on the ground, Kaida over Aki. Surprised, she stopped flying to watch and fell straight down, only a few feet away from them.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She put her head up against his.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Idk what to do so Imma leave him passed out until I decide whether to kill him or not XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Don't kill him! PLEEAASEEE!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Idk what to do so Imma leave him passed out until I decide whether to kill him or not XD)



(Okie I won't post eitherrr AND YOU BETTER NOT KILL HIM I SWEAR OMF)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(I'm just kidding lmao just make some drama between Kaida and Riri, make things interesting)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(Oh, thank god!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah, I'm gonna just be frozen in time for now xD)



(CHECJK ON PIERI)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(****ING HELL FINE XD)

Aki woke up, basically asleep. He couldn't speak, once again. He believed that the dream as real.

"Don't look at me.." He said, pain, stress and strain in his voice.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I'm just kidding lmao just make some drama between Kaida and Riri, make things interesting)



(Thank you.)

Kaida heard a crash she looked over and saw Riri. She gave her the look.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (CHECJK ON PIERI)



(I can't, Ririchiyo's hurtling towards the earth rn)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (****ING HELL FINE XD)
> 
> Aki woke up, basically asleep. He couldn't speak, once again. He believed that the dream as real.
> 
> "Don't look at me.." He said, pain, stress and strain in his voice.



"Why? You're face makes me happy."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

(Dat ninjaing)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It doesn't.." He sighed. "My face only causes pain."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (****ING HELL FINE XD)
> 
> Aki woke up, basically asleep. He couldn't speak, once again. He believed that the dream as real.
> 
> *"Don't look at me.."*He said, pain, stress and strain in his voice.



(That's lyrics for the Tokyo Ghoul Opening.

TOKYO GHOUL RP CONFIRMED)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Thank you.)
> 
> Kaida heard a crash she looked over and saw Riri. She gave her the look.



Ririchiyo's head hurted. _More crashing?_
She saw Kaida glaring at her and started sobbing. "I-I'm really sorry! I don't know what came over me!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Dat ninjaing)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "It doesn't.." He sighed. "My face only causes pain."



"I ran off because I thought you would leave me for her, I was scared." She tried to smile through her tears.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (That's lyrics for the Tokyo Ghoul Opening.
> 
> TOKYO GHOUL RP CONFIRMED)



Don't even lmao


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo's head hurted. _More crashing?_
> She saw Kaida glaring at her and started sobbing. "I-I'm really sorry! I don't know what came over me!"



She just slowly looked away ignoring her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I've only ever caused you pain. That's all I'll ever do. I can't stop, I'll only bring you sorrow."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I've only ever caused you pain. That's all I'll ever do. I can't stop, I'll only bring you sorrow."



"I should be saying the same thing.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

In this shook-up, twisted world, I'm gradually growing transparent and vanishing
Don’t look for me; *don't look at me*
I don't wish to hurt you in a world of someone else's imaging
Remember who I am, my full, vivid self

http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Unravel


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"R-right, it's only natural you'd be mad." She sniffed. "Um, I-I don't want to interfere in your relationship anymore. I'll leave."
She got up and sadly smiled at them.
"...Bye."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"No, you've only brought me undeserving happiness." He felt his good memories with her crumble.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "R-right, it's only natural you'd be mad." She sniffed. "Um, I-I don't want to interfere in your relationship anymore. I'll leave."
> She got up and sadly smiled at them.
> "...Bye."



(now on check me pls)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She started to walk away, ignoring what they said.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "No, you've only brought me undeserving happiness." He felt his good memories with her crumble.



"Who was there for me when I escaped the worst thing I've ever gone through? Who did I run too first? You are the only reason I'm living and because Luna won't let me stop.."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (now on check me pls)



Y so demanding give it time bruh


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (now on check me pls)



(PATIENCE YOUNG GRASSHOPPER)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (PATIENCE YOUNG GRASSHOPPER)



(ok mom)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"I would rather die, right here with you." He said, "We have to life, though. For the end of the war.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Y so demanding give it time bruh



(sorry. )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I would rather die, right here with you." He said, "We have to life, though. For the end of the war.



"Yes.. You don't know how much I longed to die."


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

Tick tock


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She walked back into the village and went inside the room to talk to Pieri one last time.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Sorry Sparro for what I did to you )



Please do not make it public. I know you are sorry, and I accept.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Sorry Sparro for what I did to you )



(???)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Stay with me." He says, and pulled her close. "Never leave."


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (???)



dont ask please..


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> dont ask please..



(Already saw.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Stay with me." He says, and pulled her close. "Never leave."



"Of course, why would I ever leave?" She went in for the kiss.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Hi, Pieri..." She said. "How often do you want to die?" She burst in tears.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She walked back into the village and went to the medics to talk to Pieri one less time.



(I'm in the room.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I'm in the room.)



(Whoopsie daisy. Editing now!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Hi, Pieri..." She said. "How often do you want to die?" She burst in tears.



"Riri! What happened!" Pieri could barely speak.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He kissed back, feeling lightheaded. "I love you." He said. He felt he'd die soon. He tried to keep it together.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

"I love you too and always will."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"I-I did s-something I r-really regret... I kissed Aki!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He kissed back, feeling lightheaded. "I love you." He said. He felt he'd die soon. He tried to keep it together.



(Then Tsu appears, "Surprise! Love birds! Missed me?" Tsu laughed pointing a gun at them.

IF ONLY TSU WAS STILL ALIVE)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

She closed her eyes for a second. "I just wanted you to know that I'll be leaving today. I don't really want to mess with their relationship."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

He slowly felt himself pass out again, smiling.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

(WHAT WAS THE POINT OF KISSING AKI)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "I-I did s-something I r-really regret... I kissed Aki!"



"Really? Ngh..." Pieri cringed as her bruises were still healing.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

She started to laugh quietly. "You make me so happy."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She closed her eyes for a second. "I just wanted you to know that I'll be leaving today. I don't really want to mess with their relationship."



"R-Riri! No...Don't go..." Pieri whispered.

(Is nobody gonna comment on my Tsu comeback..?

ok T-T)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WHAT WAS THE POINT OF KISSING AKI)



Idk anymore we're all evil and it'll begin Riri's ark thing


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> She started to laugh quietly. "You make me so happy."



("So do you, Kaida." Tsu pointed a gun at her head,)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

"Sorry." She said, looking away to keep herself from crying again. "It's my fault anyways."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> ("So do you, Kaida." Tsu pointed a gun at her head,)



(She held out her middle finger to him xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Sorry." She said, looking away to keep herself from crying again. "It's my fault anyways."



"Don't go...Please..." Pieri held to her hand and fell off the bed. "Ngh..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (She held out her middle finger to him xD)



("Don't do that your old friend." Tsu grabbed Kaida by her hair, "Nobody damn moves or else the girl gets the boom.")


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I'm sorry!" She carefully put her back on the bed and ran out of the inn.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ew I have to go to sleep urgh ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Ew I have to go to sleep urgh ;-; )



(People need their sleep ;-; Working on 4 hours of rest isn't particularly fun.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Should we all take a break for the night?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "I'm sorry!" She carefully put her back on the bed and ran out of the inn.



(nuuu)
"Riri! C-Come back..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Should we all take a break for the night?)



(F-Fine! I don't anything to do anyways!

//cries//)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Actually, it's still kind of early where I am.)



(Let's still roleplay. It's only 11:07pm here!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Actually, it's still kind of early where I am.)



(It's only 11:08 here TvT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Should we all take a break for the day?)



(Actually, it's still kind of early where I am.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Double post!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(So who's gonna keep RPing?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I can't see my posts >-<)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Alright, because pocky's gone and Idek what to do)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Alright, because pocky's gone and Idek what to do)



(Just, erm, walk back/fly to the village?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(I NEED TO GO

UGH I HATE THIS FAMILY)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He carried the sleeping Kaida to the room, bumping into Riri on the way.

"Ririchiyo? Where are you going?" He asked, curiously.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (I NEED TO GO
> 
> UGH I HATE THIS FAMILY)



I ;-; erry tim


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I NEED TO GO
> 
> UGH I HATE THIS FAMILY)



(NO EMI ;_; )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> He carried the sleeping Kaida to the room, bumping into Riri on the way.
> 
> "Ririchiyo? Where are you going?" He asked, curiously.



"U-u-um..." She took off, running through the village.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(THNAJ THE HEAVESN

MY NIECE IS SLEEPING YES. I WAS SUPPOSED TO GIVE IT TO HER 3 HRZ AGO)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (THNAJ THE HEAVESN
> 
> MY NIECE IS SLEEPING YES. I WAS SUPPOSED TO GIVE IT TO HER 3 HRZ AGO)



(YESSS EMI YOU CAN RP?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (YESSS EMI YOU CAN RP?)



(yus)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Like if you  erry tim)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (yus)



(Yeshhh)


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

(was I accepted?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He layed Kaida in her bed, and was off, running after her. The memories of their kimono race flew by.

_It just happened last night, yet it feels like it's been years.._ He thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> (was I accepted?)



Wait what you dropped in a form?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Listen along if you want! https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/guilt-five-nights-at-freddys-4-hidden-lore-by-goldc01n)

Pieri tried get off the bed, She did but fell. "O-Ow..." Pieri moaned.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

_Stop following me, idiot! Stop it, please..._
She started running faster.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He layed Kaida in her bed, and was off, running after her. The memories of their kimono race flew by.
> 
> _It just happened last night, yet it feels like it's been years.._ He thought.
> 
> ...



(yes, look on pages 255 and 256)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> Username: Aithycou
> Name: Corinna
> Age: 16
> Appearance:
> ...



Found it sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Riri!" He yelled, and shifted into an eagle. He couldn't fly fast, and fell behind. It all hurt too much.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She hid behind a building, breathing hard. She peeked over and couldn't see him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Riri!" He yelled, and shifted into an eagle. He couldn't fly fast, and fell behind. It all hurt too much.



Pieri transformed into an owl,  She tried to fly. She didn't get far and fell and damaged her wing and transformed into a human. "Ahh!" She yelled out, "Riri, Please..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> (yes, look on pages 255 and 256)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Don't accept chibi's, and the mind-control thing is way to far out of reasonable limits, sorry.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(CREEPYPASTA: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/ditzy-by-ipostatmidnight)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He slowly looked around. He couldn't spot her, even with his acute sight. "Ririchiyo?!" He called out, though it only sounded like a screech.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She exhaled in relief and started to walk away, too emotionally exhausted to fly.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He slowly looked around. He couldn't spot her, even with his acute sight. "Ririchiyo?!" He called out, though it only sounded like a screech.



(Did he notice me? T-T)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He landed next to Pieri and turned human. "Don't try and fly." He said.

"I can't find her..damn." He said, unhappily.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She sighed and walked through the village, something that had been so happy last night, turned sour by her. _It's for the best, isn't it?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He landed next to Pieri and turned human. "Don't try and fly." He said.
> 
> "I can't find her..damn." He said, unhappily.



"Goddammit..."

(Creepypasta: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/misfortunegb
Hello there,  Guys! Emi here and Welcome to The Roleplay Creepypasta Playlist!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He looked around, slowly starting to sweat. "I don't know what to do.."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He looked around, slowly starting to sweat. "I don't know what to do.."



"Me either...Where is she going?' She asked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Creepypasta: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/12-minutes-by-roboky

12 Minutes, Read by: Mr. Creepypata. Story by: RoboKy.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I don't know." He said, quietly.

Aki found her and made out with her for awhile...jk


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo stopped at the road where the festival was held, stalls being cleaned up and lanterns being taken down. She noticed her face was wet with tears. _I really have been such a little crybaby lately, haven't I?_  She laughed while sobbing and wiped at  her cheeks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Aki found her and made out with her for awhile...jk


(UMMMM)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I don't know." He said, quietly.
> 
> Aki found her and made out with her for awhile...jk



Real smooth, Aki.

Pieri sighed, She started to sweat uncontrollably.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is anybody listening to The Creepypasta Podcast/Playlist.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Do you still love me?" He asked, desperately.

He saw the teddy bear he gave her own the ground and broke down into tears.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Do you still love me?" He asked, desperately.
> 
> He saw the teddy bear he gave her own the ground and broke down into tears.



(BLUEWOLF IS LERKING WTFF)

(but still is anybody listening? t-t)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Do you still love me?" He asked, desperately.
> 
> He saw the teddy bear he gave her own the ground and broke down into tears.


(That reminds me, did Ri ever confess? I mean, she just basically did it with actions.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(We don't have much to do right now, Emi.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(OHMYGAWKED SHE DIDNT ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (We don't have much to do right now, Emi.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (OHMYGAWKED SHE DIDNT ;-; )



(BLUE WOLF LEFT. DAMN IT.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(It's okay, the RP is ending soon.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (We don't have much to do right now, Emi.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (OHMYGAWKED SHE DIDNT ;-; )



(I KNEW IT. Btw, taking a shower, will be back in 10-ish. I promise this will go somewhere!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(SOON THIS WEEKEND)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (I KNEW IT. Btw, taking a shower, will be back in 10-ish. I promise this will go somewhere!)



(Aight. Emi, let's just take a break for now.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Creepypasta:https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/the-good-old-days-five-nights-at-freddys-2-hidden-lore
FNaF, Before it spreaded like wildfire.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (SOON THIS WEEKEND)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Fine.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Hi guys! You on still?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi guys! You on still?)



(Of course!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Always on :3)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Music: https://m.soundcloud.com/pogomix/the-trouble-final
Keep it shiny my friends!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Okay Cx)
Ririchiyo looked behind and saw the teddy bear Aki gave her on the ground. 
_Oh... I must have dropped it when heading back..._ She leaned to pick it up and instead saw Aki's face, inches from hers.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Okay Cx)
> Ririchiyo looked behind and saw the teddy bear Aki gave her on the ground.
> _Oh... I must have dropped it when heading back..._ She leaned to pick it up and instead saw Aki's face, inches from hers.



(PLOT PLOT.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (PLOT PLOT.)



(SO MUCH PLOT MIRITE)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He saw her face. He didn't want to let her run, so he grabbed her hand, pulled her close and hugged her. "Don't you leave me. Please." He said, sounding depressed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She was shocked, the teddy bear dangling from her hand. "B-but... I don't want to mess anything up between you and Kaida..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Music:https://m.soundcloud.com/chrisfred-1/fallout-new-vegas-soundtrack

1930s and 40s Songs!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Music:https://m.soundcloud.com/chrisfred-1/fallout-new-vegas-soundtrack
> 
> 1930s and 40s Songs!)



(I can't be the only one that goes to Youtube instead of Soundcloud for music.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He wouldn't let her go. "What does it matter?" He asked. "War prevails above all, even romance. The only thing I value more than romance is friendship."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He wouldn't let her go. "What does it matter?" He asked. "War prevails above all, even romance. The only thing I value more than romance is friendship."



She closed her eyes and just wrapped her arms around Aki. "I'm sorry..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She was shocked, the teddy bear dangling from her hand. "B-but... I don't want to mess anything up between you and Kaida..."



"Riri, I..." Pieri crawled to her, Hugging her leg.

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/vega73/danny-kaye-civalization-fallout-3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked down at Pieri. "I'm really, really sorry..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She looked down at Pieri. "I'm really, really sorry..."



"Never go again...Please..." She hugged tighter.

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/mstarkk/after-youve-gone-bioshock

Ahh, BioShock. The best game ever of the 6th generation of games.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(She can go if you want her to btw)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (She can go if you want her to btw)



(I know c: Except I'm getting hit with feels so I can't)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (She can go if you want her to btw)



(I need to make a new character for Pieri. Pieri needs a lover )

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/chaz-la-roche/billy-munn-jazzy-interlude)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I need to make a new character for Pieri. Pieri needs a lover )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/chaz-la-roche/billy-munn-jazzy-interlude)


It's too late

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Stay, please." He said, placing his hand on his heart.

Aki started to make out with her again


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She let go of Aki and smiled. "Even if you will never love me, I'll still love you. Always." She offered a hand to Pieri, who was on the ground. "We should get you back to the room."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> It's too late
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



NO AKI


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She let go of Aki and smiled. "Even if you will never love me, I'll still love you. Always." She offered a hand to Pieri, who was on the ground. "We should get you back to the room."



"O-Ok..." Pieri took Riri's hand.

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/hiep612/greenskeepers-vagabond)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Unless you're healed? Don't push yourself..." She said, worried.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He was taken aback. Not by the surprise, but the fact that this was real. He couldn't do this anymore, he didn't know who to love more. 

_This world is complicated._He thought, _Maybe, in another world, in another life, we could meet there and I could love you._

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT THE **** I CROSSED IT OUT INSTEAD OF PUTTING IT IN ITALICS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fixed it :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Unless you're healed? Don't push yourself..." She said, worried.



"I'm not really healed...Still recovering." Pieri tried to stand up but failed too.

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/ween/ocean-man
SPONGEBOB THE MOVIE 2006 MEMORIES, WHEN I WAS 6 )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He tried supporting Pieri. "I can carry you." He said.0


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"It's okay, then! We'll spend a little more time in the village so you can heal." She said. "Aki, do you want help supporting her?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/gmzzzz/the-ink-spots-its-all-over-but-the-crying-fallout-4-trailer-music

Inkspots...)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "I'm not really healed...Still recovering." Pieri tried to stand up but failed too.
> 
> (Song: https://m.soundcloud.com/ween/ocean-man
> SPONGEBOB THE MOVIE 2006 MEMORIES, WHEN I WAS 6 )



If I was 4, you definitely weren't 6.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If I was 4, you definitely weren't 6.



(STUPID MATH HOW WAS I 3 OR SOMETHING.)

"Thank you, Guys."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Song:https://m.soundcloud.com/smitty1138/the-ink-spots-i-dont-want-to)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(If you are ten now, you were probably like 1 when the original movie was made in 2004)

Aki stayed silent, lost in thought yet again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Aki, are you okay?" She looked over at him. "You're spacing out..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"What?" He asked, blinking twice.
Oh, sorry, I was thinking about the fragmentation between different universes and lives and got lost in eternal thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh, okay, that makes sense. 
She giggled. "You zoned out! Your eyes were staring off at something else."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (If you are ten now, you were probably like 1 when the original movie was made in 2004)
> 
> Aki stayed silent, lost in thought yet again.



(I thought it came out in 2006. I probably watched it in 2008 or 2009 for the first time.)

Pieri closed her eyes, She started to dream a nightmare. Tsu appeared. "Tick Tock. The Mouse is on the clock." Tsu pointed the gun at Pieri. Pulling the trigger. Luckily the bullet only hit her shoulder. "Do you want to feel the pain?" Tsu came up Pieri and pushed the bullet hole in.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I always zone out, this is normal." He said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I suppose you're right." They reached the inn. "Pieri, you want me to stay with you? If not, I'll explore the town a little."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "I suppose you're right." They reached the inn. "Pieri, you want me to stay with you? If not, I'll explore the town a little."



Pieri woke up. "I'm sorry what..?" She zoned out too.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Want me to stay with you? If you want some space, I'll explore the village. Sightseeing!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Want me to stay with you? If you want some space, I'll explore the village. Sightseeing!"



"You can explore!" Pieri said delightfully.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Alright! Do either of you have a map or know your way around? I'm not the best with directions."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Alright! Do either of you have a map or know your way around? I'm not the best with directions."



"Chrom could probably lead you." Pieri suggested to Riri as Chrom has lived in this town for all of his life.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(For all his life, not the rest of his life.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (For all his life, not the rest of his life.)



(Damn, I'll edit it xp)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Sure! Aki, do you want to come? You can stay and talk to Pieri, too, if you want." She pet Chrom's head, admiring it's cuteness.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Sure! Aki, do you want to come? You can stay and talk to Pieri, too, if you want." She pet Chrom's head, admiring it's cuteness.



(Are we in the room?")


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Are we in the room?")



(Yup c: Sorry if I didn't make that clear enough.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Sure." He said, quietly. "Where too first?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I'm not sure. Chrom, lead the way!" She happily walked out of the room, Chrom at her heels.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "Sure." He said, quietly. "Where too first?"



Chrom barked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Chrom barked.



Yay. He barked. I'd like some more info, please.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki walked out alongside her, thoughts still on his mind. His crippled memories slowly started to rebuild themselves.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yay. He barked. I'd like some more info, please.



(goddammit sparro I'm tired AF)
Chrom barked, "Are we sure we should leave Pieri alone?" He said. As Pieri got on the bed and closed her eyes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (goddammit sparro I'm tired AF)
> Chrom barked, "Are we sure we should leave Pieri alone?" He said. As Pieri got on the bed and closed her eyes.



(Wait, Chrom can talk?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I could stay behind if you'd like." He said, quietly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh what the **** that was chrom

I'm confused


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wait, Chrom can talk?)



(Yes.)
"You sure?" Chrom responded.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Yes.)
> "You sure?" Chrom responded.



"Chrom. I can figure it out by myself if you want! Or I can stay with Pieri."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Doesn't matter to me, you or me could stay behind." He said to Chrom.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Chrom. I can figure it out by myself if you want! Or I can stay with Pieri."



"I'll stay back, You two have your time." Chrom went back, Crawling near Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She went red. "No, really! It's fine!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alright." He responded. "It's all up to you." He said as he left the room with Riri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Are you sure we should leave them alone?" She looked troubled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"They'll hopefully be okay."

(**** I HAVE SOCCER TOMORROW AT 12PM ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(That's fine, it's my softball game times c: )
"Okay." She walked on the side and saw a small pastry shop. "Ooh! Can we go?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Sure!" He smiled, pulling out a little money. He was ever so slowly start to run low on cash. 

_The things I do to keep you happy.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Hey, hey, hey. _I pay_." She said, pouting. "You deserve a treat."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri went to sleep and had a nightmare, Tsu appeared again, "Missed me?" Tsu said as he smacked Pieri. "What do you want from me?" Pieri asked Tsu. "Oh nothing really. Just your damn soul, Look at me. In your mind instead of in hell and Talking to you. It didn't work. The Time is _TICKING! _Miss Pieri. My clock won't tock because of your _STUPID_ mind. I am the _VERBAL MURDERER_, Pieri. You? Just a weak, Little, Girl." 
Pieri started to sweat uncontrollably.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Hey, hey, hey hey, _it's okay.[/S] I'll pay, you eat." He smiled._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri went to sleep and had a nightmare, Tsu appeared again, "Missed me?" Tsu said as he smacked Pieri. "What do you want from me?" Pieri asked Tsu. "Oh nothing really. Just your damn soul, Look at me. In your mind instead of in hell and Talking to you. It didn't work. The Time is TICKING! Miss Pieri. My clock won't tock because of your STUPID mind. I am the VERBAL MURDERER, Pieri. You? Just a weak, Little, Girl."
> Pieri started to sweat uncontrollably.



(Jeez, Emi ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> "Hey, hey, hey hey, _it's okay.[/S] I'll pay, you eat." He smiled._


_

"Nope. I pay and we eat. You've been too nice about that." She crossed her arms._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lmao I failed hard on the italics


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Jeez, Emi ;-; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Tsu still lives in minds, My friend.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lmao I failed hard on the italics



(I saw xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Wanna split it?" He laughed, and entered the pastry shop. He kept the door open for Riri, as the delicious scent of pastries filled the room.
"Ah, it smells delicious!" He smiled. It had been a _long_ time since he had sweets.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Tsu still lives in minds, My friend.)



(I need to give Ri nightmares. She's the only one that doesn't get them.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> "Wanna split it?" He laughed, and entered the pastry shop. He kept the door open for Riri, as the delicious scent of pastries filled the room.
> "Ah, it smells delicious!" He smiled. It had been a _long_ time since he had sweets.



"Sure!" As she walked inside, she smiled happily at Aki as thanks for the door. She breathed in the smell of fresh-baked goods.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He smiled, putting his elbow and lightly leant on Ri's shoulder. 

"What would you like?" He asked.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"Please stop..." Pieri told Tsu. "Me? _STOP!?_ Excuse me but I'm don't just _STOP._ I will never stop haunting nightmares after what your people and my ****ing men did to me. Pieri you are the one who should _STOP._ *WHAT ABOUT THIS?; WILL IT BE ME OR YOU? WHO WILL KILL LOCK'S WIFE!? ME OR ****ING YOU!?"*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I'm getting a fruit tart! It has strawberries, blueberries, blackberries..." Ririchiyo's hand started to twitch. "What about you?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Please stop..." Pieri told Tsu. "Me? _STOP!?_ Excuse me but I'm don't just _STOP._ I will never stop haunting nightmares after what your people and my ****ing men did to me. Pieri you are the one who should _STOP._ *WHAT ABOUT: This? WILL IT BE ME OR YOU? Tsu? WHO WILL KILL LOCK'S WIFE!? ME OR ****ING YOU!?"*


What is this even
This isn't much like a nightmare I've ever had

- - - Post Merge - - -

He grabbed her hands, trying to stop them from twitching.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Please stop..." Pieri told Tsu. "Me? _STOP!?_ Excuse me but I'm don't just _STOP._ I will never stop haunting nightmares after what your people and my ****ing men did to me. Pieri you are the one who should _STOP._ *WHAT ABOUT THIS?; WILL IT BE ME OR YOU? WHO WILL KILL LOCK'S WIFE!? ME OR ****ING YOU!?"*



(This sounds like a descent into madness)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This sounds like a descent into madness)



(It is. Thanks Vass from FarCry 3! You scared the living day lights out of me with your incredible voice actor.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"E-eh?" She slightly blushed and looked away. "Thanks..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He realized they were holding hands and quickly drew back. He rubbed his left arm, saying, "S-Sorry.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He realized they were holding hands and quickly drew back. He rubbed his left arm, saying, "S-Sorry.."



"It's fine!" She put on an awkward smile. "What are you getting? I'll order it."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Just a cinnamon bun, and some jasmine team. Thanks!" He smiled.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Chrom started to bark, "Is she alright!?" As he saw Pieri sweating like a wildfire. 

"I am saving you, Pieri." Tsu whispered."*I AM SAVING YOU FROM THE LIFE YOU HAVE. PIERI, LOOK AT YOUR BORING LIFE JUST HANGING OUT WITH LOSERS.* "Your the loser, Tsu." Pieri spit on Tsu. "You think this is funny. Hahaha, Call this a nightmare gone to *GODDAMN DARK DECENT.* (This isn't a nightmare anymore, This is insanity.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Sure!" She got up in line and quickly ordered something. "Aki, can you find us a table?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Chrom started to bark, "Is she alright!?" As he saw Pieri sweating like a wildfire.
> 
> "I am saving you, Pieri." Tsu whispered."*I AM SAVING YOU FROM THE LIFE YOU HAVE. PIERI, LOOK AT YOUR BORING LIFE JUST HANGING OUT WITH LOSERS.* "Your the loser, Tsu." Pieri spit on Tsu. "You think this is funny. Hahaha, Call this a nightmare gone to *GODDAMN DARK DECENT.* (This isn't a nightmare anymore, This is insanity.)


(Noooo, really? I thought it was candy land....
Jk don't get mad)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Chrom started to bark, "Is she alright!?" As he saw Pieri sweating like a wildfire.
> 
> "I am saving you, Pieri." Tsu whispered."*I AM SAVING YOU FROM THE LIFE YOU HAVE. PIERI, LOOK AT YOUR BORING LIFE JUST HANGING OUT WITH LOSERS.* "Your the loser, Tsu." Pieri spit on Tsu. "You think this is funny. Hahaha, Call this a nightmare gone to *GODDAMN DARK DECENT.* (This isn't a nightmare anymore, This is insanity.)



(WE'RE NOT LOSERS THOUGH ;_; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Alright!" He smiled, and went off. He found a table next to a fireplace and a window.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She came back with trays and set them down on the table. 
"I like this spot! It's warm and cozy." She smiled and looked outside the window at the villagers passing by, doing everyday chores.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He smiled, taking his tea and cinnamon bun. "Thank you." He smiled., not realized he had just grabbed her hand and started holding it.

(Mwuahahah)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(You're doing this even more than I am x3)
She zoned out, not staring at Aki's hands on hers. All she felt was a warm sensation on her hand, but she simply assumed it was the fire.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Why am i so tired aggggggggh)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Noooo, really? I thought it was candy land....
> Jk don't get mad)



Tsu started chuckle as he stabbed Pieri in the leg, She screamed in the insane dream and in real life. Chrom barked like wildfire, "No! NO!" He barked out as he saw Pieri in horror. "Pieri...You remind me of your mother, She was bright like you, depressed like you and more. Ember was her name. April 20h 1993, Was the day that your mom and your dad first met. Then history *****ING,* happened.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Did you do something tiring during school?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Exactly)
Aki took a sip of sip tea. "How are you?" He asked, still grasping her hand.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Tsu started chuckle as he stabbed Pieri in the leg, She screamed in the insane dream and in real life. Chrom barked like wildfire, "No! NO!" He barked out as he saw Pieri in horror. "Pieri...You remind me of your mother, She was bright like you, depressed like you and more. Ember was her name. April 20h 1993, Was the day that your mom and your dad first met. Then history *****ING,* happened.



(I originally thought Gumi was a boy when I first saw her xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Did you do something tiring during school?)



(Yeah, had a tiring day ;~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I originally thought Gumi was a boy when I first saw her xD)



(I know right?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Exactly)
> Aki took a sip of sip tea. "How are you?" He asked, still grasping her hand.



"Hmm? Oh, fine. What about you?" She asked, finally turning to look at Aki and seeing their clasped hands.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I'm good." He said, staring directly into her eyes. He couldn't tell whether he was dreaming or not.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She panicked. "A-Aki...? Y-your hand..." Even something this mundane made her extremely happy inside. _Something... calmer for once._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri vomited on the floor, "Oh god..." Tsu got up. "Tsu's Class!  Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same damn thing... over and over again expecting... crap to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bull****ting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these damn people, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same ****ing thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri vomited on the floor, "Oh god..." Tsu got up. "Tsu's Class!  Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same damn thing... over and over again expecting... crap to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bull****ting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these damn people, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same ****ing thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way..."



(Oh my god, Pieri pls wake up)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh my god, Pieri pls wake up)



(p.s I copied and pasted that from Vaas quotes from Far Cry 3 because






)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (p.s I copied and pasted that from Vaas quotes from Far Cry 3 because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(LA-zyyyy)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(PIERI IS GETTING ON FIRE, TSU WILL NEED TO COME BACK ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (PIERI IS GETTING ON FIRE, TSU WILL NEED TO COME BACK ;-; )



(Thank god, no more Tsu :') )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"Let me go..." Pieri started to shake her chair, But failed to as Tsu held the chair. "What, you want to run? Huh? You want to run, you want to disrespect me? You want to **** with me? I mean, you come here, with your... with your pretty-girl face, right, and your pretty-girl friends your stupid Riri, and you want to **** with me? I like that - no, I *respect* that. I'm gonna give you thirty seconds, and if the darkness doesn't eat you up alive, *I will.* Pieri started to sob as she started to shake on her bed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(This is legitimately hellish. On a brighter note, SpaarrrroooooOOOOOoooo?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This is legitimately hellish. On a brighter note, SpaarrrroooooOOOOOoooo?)



(IT'S MY RIGHT TO HELLISH I STILL GET JEALOUS

BECAUSE YOUR TOO SEXY BEAUTIFUL.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(NO JONAS BROTHERS. NOOOO)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (This is legitimately hellish. On a brighter note, SpaarrrroooooOOOOOoooo?)



(I think Sparro fell alseep.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Yeah, he was saying how he was tired. What should I do? Just carry him off?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah, he was saying how he was tired. What should I do? Just carry him off?)



(Get him and Go inside the room and see Pieri getting so ****ed up.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ok. After this, I'm gonna go to bed because I'm getting sleepy :,) )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri started to sob, "**** you! Tsu! *** you!"  Tsu grabbed her hair,  You are angry Pieri You, are angry. I get that. I get it. I mean without family who the hell are we? There was a time I would do anything for your mother and father, I mean the first time i ever killed was for your father. Not enough for him, no no no no no please. You see the thing about our loved ones, right, our DAMN loved ones, they come and they BLINDSIDE you every ****ing time. After that I KILL YOUR MOTHER. After what your father said, Then I FAKED HIS DAMN DEATH for you...." Tsu started to laugh,  "The world is a diagonal... I am the balancing point."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

_Ah, Aki... He fell asleep. _She looked at him for a second, putting her hand to his cheek. She slowly got up, put money down, and lifted Aki up, turning into an eagle to get back to the inn faster. As she walked in, she saw a fearsome sight. Pieri was having a horrible nightmare. After setting Aki down, she rushed up to Pieri, shaking her shoulders.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri start to roll over and over. Sobbing, Sweating and Screaming. Chrom started to run in circles, Barking.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri! Pieri! Wake up!" She shook her harder and considered dumping cold water on her face.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri! Pieri! Wake up!" She shook her harder and considered dumping cold water on her face.



Pieri started to breath heavy, "Goodbye, Pieri. See you next time." Tsu disappeared. Chrom jumped on Pieri scratcing her, "Wake up! Wake up!" He yelled out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri! Are you okay? What happened?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri! Are you okay? What happened?"



Pieri woke up, "Oh god...Oh god..." Pieri hugged Riri, "Tsu he...Oh my god..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Calm down! Take a few deep breaths and tell me what happened."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Calm down! Take a few deep breaths and tell me what happened."



"Ok...Ok..." Pieri took a few deep breaths and talked; "When I went to sleep I has this strange nightmare and Tsu was there. He talked about insanity, my mother and...i can't..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"It's okay. It was only a dream and we're all here for you." Ririchiyo smiled. "I'm getting sleepy. Good night!" She fell asleep next to Aki. 
(Good night!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "It's okay. It was only a dream and we're all here for you." Ririchiyo smiled. "I'm getting sleepy. Good night!" She fell asleep next to Aki.
> (Good night!)



Pieri went to sleep, Still scared of what happened.

"Oh don't worry, Riri. It's not just a dream...!" 







- - - Post Merge - - -

(WHOS STALKING TELL MEEE)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2015)

(im stalking the thread if that's what you meant lol)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna hit Kaida's face with her paw, gently but just enough to wake her up. "Wake up Kaida, it's late!" Luna told Kaida. Kaida woke up, "Luna why do you have to do this to me?" She questioned.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(GOOOOOD MORRRNINGGG)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (GOOOOOD MORRRNINGGG)



(YAY SOMEONE'S ON.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (YAY SOMEONE'S ON.)



(Yup! What do we do?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yup! What do we do?)



(I don't know, maybe wake your character up?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Sure!)
Ririchiyo woke up, still seeing everyone asleep. Everyone but Kaida. _What do I do?! She definitely hates me!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(EMI YOU'RE ON!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida looked over at Luna, "Kaida you can't be wearing those rags forever, I'm going to buy you new clothes." Luna said. "Fine." Kaida replied. She got off of the bed and saw Riri. She quickly glanced away and stormed off.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"Rise and Shine, Pieri." Tsu said as he appeared next to her, She gasped as he was near her. "What do you want!?" She yelled at Tsu, "I'm here for *REASONS.*" Pieri sighed, She went in the restroom to change.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"K-Kaida!" She ran after her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida picked up the pace. "Wait!" Luna called, "You can't be mad at this girl forever!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Can Kaida have a nightmare and Tsu will show up )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can Kaida have a nightmare and Tsu will show up )



(If anything it would be Junpei tbh)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Kaida, I'm really sorry about yesterday!" She ran faster, trying to catch up to her. _Kaida, I really am sorry..._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna grabbed onto Kaida's leg and bit her. "Luna! Why would you do that!?" Kaida cried. "GO AND TALK TO THAT GIRL" Luna yelled. Kaida turned around and looked at Riri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri got out of the bathroom, As she remembered that Riri kissed Aki and She ran to where they was. "Where you going?" Tsu said as he was running with her, "S-Shut up." She said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She caught up to her and looked her straight in the eye. "Look, Kaida. I've apologized and I don't know what more you want."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"I want you to leave me alone." She said with a monotone expression. Luna let go of Kaida's leg.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Why? What good will that do?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri catched up and sneaked behind the bushes, "Two girls. One crying because she's a crybaby, Then the other ones saying (in a girl voice) Ooooo! I'm sorry hehehe~. They ****ing disgust me." Pieri ignored him as she was listening to Riri and Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Why? What good will that do?"



"It will let me be in peace, I don't need this anymore." She replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She sighed. "Kaida, I've apologized and done as much as I can. I'm not going to avoid you, because I still want to be with Pieri and Aki. If you can't accept that, that's fine."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She sighed. "Kaida, I've apologized and done as much as I can. I'm not going to avoid you, because I still want to be with Pieri and Aki. If you can't accept that, that's fine."



"I don't care if you are around me just don't talk to me, what you did was unforgivable in my eyes." She sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Okay." She started to walk back to the inn. "But for the record, Aki loves you, not me."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Okay." She started to walk back to the inn. "But for the record, Aki loves you, not me."



"That could've changed because of that you know." Kaida started to walk to town, Luna followed her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"It didn't, I'm sure." She walked back inside the inn. _Where's Pieri?_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri kept listening, "Hey are you listening to me!? *LISTEN TO ME.* I could ruin your damn day, Alright? So *LISTEN TO ME.*"
Tsu held Pieri's hand. "Let go of me!" She cried out.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"Now.. Which shop would you like to go to?" Luna asked Kaida. "How about this one?" Kaida pointed to a small little shop and brought Luna inside.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She ran outside. "Pieri? Where are you?" She yelled, looking around.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "It didn't, I'm sure." She walked back inside the inn. _Where's Pieri?_



Chrom barked at Riri. "Over here!" He yelled out as he ran threw the door.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida picked out an outfit that looked like her old one. Luna paid for it. They walked out of the store. Kaida ran to the plains. "Where are you going now?" Luna scolded.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Ah, Chrom!" She ran after him, hoping to find Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Ah, Chrom!" She ran after him, hoping to find Pieri.



Chrom ran where there was bushes. "Shhh!" Tsu whispered at Pieri to shut up. "She's over here!" Chrom yelled out. "Behind the bushes!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri!" She ran up to her. "What were you thinking, just leaving like that alone?" She scowled a little bit.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida began to cry in the middle of the plains banging her fist on the ground "He doesn't love me anymore... He doesn't.." Luna was slowly making her way over to where Kaida was.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri!" She ran up to her. "What were you thinking, just leaving like that alone?" She scowled a little bit.



Tsu noticed her, "Hi there...Riri." 

(Pieri, Aki, Riri and Kaida are the only ones that can see Tsu.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"What the hell?" She narrowed her eyes and saw... Tsu? "This shouldn't even be possible. We killed him. He's dead."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

She collapsed on the ground feeling weak, "It would be great if I just died here, right now." Luna felt sorry for Kaida.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "What the hell?" She narrowed her eyes and saw... Tsu? "This shouldn't even be possible. We killed him. He's dead."



"Well... *SURPISE!* I'm here to join the party Riri. I can't be in *HELL* all my *LIFE.*" Tsu grabbed Pieri by her hair, "Let's get this show on the road." Tsu walked dragging her hair. Chrom attacked Tsu but he went right though his body, "Can't hurt me... Can't hurt you. Unless it's a nightmare." Tsu smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Is this like paranormal or something? Or are Pieri, Aki, Kaida, and Ri all going mad?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida had trouble breathing, gasping for her life. Luna started to panic. "Kaida wait! I'll go get help!" She started to run back to the inn.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Is this like paranormal or something? Or are Pieri, Aki, Kaida, and Ri all going mad?)



(No, Tsu is appearing because he just needs too. I don't know... But he is not a minor character anymore. Tsu's ghost is haunting them until Tsu can finally go to hell again.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Kaida had trouble breathing, gasping for her life. Luna started to panic. "Kaida wait! I'll go get help!" She started to run back to the inn.


(what the hell is going on)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Luna!" She saw the cat walking towards the inn. "How is Kaida?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (No, Tsu is appearing because he just needs too. I don't know... But he is not a minor character anymore. Tsu's ghost is haunting them until Tsu can finally go to hell again.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Shes trying to stop herself from breathing, but Luna doesn't know.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Luna!" She saw the cat walking towards the inn. "How is Kaida?"



"She can't breathe! She's dying!" Luna cried, Luna had tears fall down her face.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Shes trying to stop herself from breathing, but Luna doesn't know.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Have a nightmare, Let Tsu reappear in her mind.)
Pieri punched Tsu and ran to Kaida. "At least she's *SLEEPING TO DEATH.*" Tsu said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"What?! Where is she?!" _This is my fault, isn't it?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "What?! Where is she?!" _This is my fault, isn't it?_



"Out in the plains touch or grab me!" (Shes going to teleport them there.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Out in the plains touch or grab me!" (Shes going to teleport them there.)



(TELPORT MEH)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (TELPORT MEH)



(Waiting for Riri lol.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She quickly grabbed her paw and held on.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"Here we go!" She called out and teleported them there. Kaida had her eyes closed and fell asleep (They think that shes knocked out.), Junpei and Tsu were in her dream.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Here we go!" She called out and teleported them there. Kaida had her eyes closed and fell asleep (They think that shes knocked out.), Junpei and Tsu were in her dream.



"Surprise! How long has it been? 2 days?" Tsu smacked Kaida.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Kaida!" She didn't know what to do; she felt useless.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Surprise! How long has it been? 2 days?" Tsu smacked Kaida.



"Go kill yourself." Kaida said, Junpei eyed her. "Awh the little princess is stronger now eh?"

Luna started to cry she didn't know what to do.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"Kaida? It's Tsu's teaching time. Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same damn thing... over and over again expecting... crap to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bull****ting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these damn people, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same *****ING* thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way..." Tsu laughed as he started drive into insanity.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She knelt down and shook her, like she did with Pieri.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Kaida? It's Tsu's teaching time. Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same damn thing... over and over again expecting... crap to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bull****ting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these damn people, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same *****ING* thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way..." Tsu laughed as he started drive into insanity.



"I don't care about your pity life." She spat on him and Junpei slapped her.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Is it ok if i join? XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(You're gonna have to ask Sparro, but I'm pretty sure he's still asleep.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I don't care about your pity life." She spat on him and Junpei slapped her.



"Oh shut the **** up, Do you want to know why I use a knife? Guns are too quick. You can't savor all the... little emotions. In... you see, in their last moments, people show you who they really are. So in a way, I knew Pieri, Riri, Aki better than you ever did. Would you like to know which of them were cowards? All of them." Tsu turned around sucking a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "Oh shut the **** up, Do you want to know why I use a knife? Guns are too quick. You can't savor all the... little emotions. In... you see, in their last moments, people show you who they really are. So in a way, I knew Pieri, Riri, Aki better than you ever did. Would you like to know which of them were cowards? All of them." Tsu turned around sucking a Tootsie Pop.



"I don't really care, vent to me all you want, you are the one who is a coward."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She shook Kaida violently, as she looked as though she were having a terrifying nightmare. "Kaida! Wake up!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I don't really care, vent to me all you want, you are the one who is a coward."



"****ING LISTEN TO ME. Kaida, You are the coward. YOU WANT END YOUR *****ING LIFE BECAUSE OF RIRI KISSING YOUR LOVED ONE.* Other...people have the same loved ones. You want to end it." Tsu was locked up in a cell, Clapping.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> "****ING LISTEN TO ME. Kaida, You are the coward. YOU WANT END YOUR *****ING LIFE BECAUSE OF RIRI KISSING YOUR LOVED ONE.* Other...people have the same loved ones. You want to end it." Tsu was locked up in a cell, Clapping.



"Aha, it's not only that, It's because of you, and I don't want to deal with this anymore. This world is sick."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Aha, it's not only that, It's because of you, and I don't want to deal with this anymore. This world is sick."



Tsu laughed again, "I'm sick..? Excuse me but Junpei is one that made me do that to you. I'm not that dirty, BUT JUNPEI. Noooooo. You couldn't do it your self. YOU COULDN'T." Tsu started slam his head the bars. "Stupid...Stupid...STUPID." He yelled out.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"_Kaida!_ Wake up, goddammit!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"My sanity...Will run out."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She gulped and slapped Kaida across the face, trying to wake her up.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(I bet Pocky fell asleep.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I bet Pocky fell asleep.)



(Yeah, she hasn't been responding.)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

(then there's me just silently watching)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Can Kawaii handle the sanity?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (then there's me just silently watching)



(me too ;-; )


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

(I know you're watching, waifu)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(le ninja, le sigh)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(please talk about the roleplay.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(we are)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

(i would but sparro's not on ;;-;; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

"Hey, Wake the **** up. KAIDA WAKE UP." Tsu slapped Kaida. "Wake up now."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ajay said I shouldn't post yet - so I'll just stalk you until my big moment xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(What do we do? Kaida's having the nightmare, but Pocky's not on rn)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (i would but sparro's not on ;;-;; )



(Just wait. He has a soccer more important than this.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (What do we do? Kaida's having the nightmare, but Pocky's not on rn)



(Get Pieri. She fell and fainted, She's not fully recovered.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(TALK ABOUT THE ROLEPLAY PLZ EMI)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Okay!) 
Ririchiyo sighed and gave up. "Luna, watch her for a second." 
She walked over to Pieri and woke her up. "Are you alright? We should go back to the inn."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (TALK ABOUT THE ROLEPLAY PLZ EMI)



(poop)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Okay!)
> Ririchiyo sighed and gave up. "Luna, watch her for a second."
> She walked over to Pieri and woke her up. "Are you alright? We should go back to the inn."



"Y-Yeah..." Pieri got up and walked to the Inn.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She helped Pieri walk back into the room. Aki was still there, sleeping. "Should I go get Kaida?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She helped Pieri walk back into the room. Aki was still there, sleeping. "Should I go get Kaida?"



"Where is she?" She asked Riri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Back at the plains. I asked Luna to watch her, but it might not be enough."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Omfg I think I passed out last night wtf


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Omfg I think I passed out last night wtf



(Haha, yeah xD Ri had to drag you back to the inn)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Yay, Sparro's here
So, would it be ok if I joined?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

(My internet went out and only Aki can wake Kaida up.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (My internet went out and only Aki can wake Kaida up.)



(Pocky! You're bacckkkk)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Pocky! You're bacckkkk)



(Yaaaayyyy)

Luna laid on Kaida crying "How could I have let this happen?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Hold on a sec, Pieri. I think I'll go get Kaida." She walked out of the inn and turned into an eagle, searching around the plains for Kaida.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna tried to wake Kaida up, "Come on Kaida, stop fooling around!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She spotted Luna near Kaida and dove down, turning back human as she landed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna looked up at Riri, "How could this have happened?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Yay, Sparro's here
> So, would it be ok if I joined?



The RP is basically over, and the firm will take like an hour to find as I am busy at this moment.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I-I don't know. I really don't."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"I think we should take her back to the Inn. The other may know what to do."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Can we teleport there? It would be fastest."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Can we teleport there? It would be fastest."



"Yes hold onto my paw." Luna grabbed Kaida's shirt with her mouth.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She obeyed and took Luna's paw. She closed her eyes and waited to appear in the village again.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna teleported them home and dragged Kaida to the bed "Could you help me lift her up?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Yeah." She picked up Kaida and put her down on the bed.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna jumped on the bed and laid down next to Kaida _Oh I hope she's okay..._


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She gave Luna a look. "What exactly happened?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"She ran out into the plains and started crying, then she collapsed and started having difficulties breathing."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Oh god. Should we go to the medics?" Ririchiyo remembered their argument from before. _Is this my fault?_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Oh god. Should we go to the medics?" Ririchiyo remembered their argument from before. _Is this my fault?_



"They are busy remember? I think she just was tired, but then again I'm not sure."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Oh, I forgot. Let's wait here then. Maybe Aki or Pieri can help."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Oh, I forgot. Let's wait here then. Maybe Aki or Pieri can help."



"Yeah."
(Now we wait for them xD.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Yup xD Gonna have to go to piano at 3:00pm TBTF time, though.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yup xD Gonna have to go to piano at 3:00pm TBTF time, though.)



(Alright.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(EMI EMI YOU'RE BACK)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(HEY GUYS I'M BACK

ALSO THE RP IS OVER? CAN I MAKE MY RP THREAD THEN?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Nope, but apparently it's getting close to finishing.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Nope, but apparently it's getting close to finishing.)


(Can I still make my RP thread?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can I still make my RP thread?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(What is it going to be about?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can I still make my RP thread?)



(Yeah, it's no problem.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(so Emi's making a continuation?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (What is it going to be about?)



(I might reboot my BioShock roleplay or Make a Steampunk/Fantasy/Anime Roleplay.

http://strawpoll.me/5759014)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I might reboot my BioShock roleplay or Make a Steampunk/Fantasy/Anime Roleplay.
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/5759014)



(Ah Okay.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(So you could use the same characters or new ones.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I might reboot my BioShock roleplay or Make a Steampunk/Fantasy/Anime Roleplay.
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/5759014)



(I think a Fantasy RP would be cool c: )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (So you could use the same characters or new ones.)



(If you're doing an anime/fantasy one I'm using Kaida and Luna again.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I might reboot my BioShock roleplay or Make a Steampunk/Fantasy/Anime Roleplay.
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/5759014)



Modern / anime


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I think a Fantasy RP would be cool c: )



(Well, This RP is a fantasy one.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Well, This RP is a fantasy one.)



(I know! It's super fun)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I know! It's super fun)



(Anime is winning.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(I'm not a fan of fantasy, really, and all these RPs have been that genre, apart from the bad ones xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (I'm not a fan of fantasy, really, and all these RPs have been that genre, apart from the bad ones xD)



(I really want a Steampunk/Reboot of Rapture.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I really want a Steampunk/Reboot of Rapture.)



(What is Steampunk RP like?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(The Anime one will be Tokyo Ghoul as Love between ghoul and Humans would be interesting.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I really want a Steampunk/Reboot of Rapture.)



(Eh....Well you can if you want....)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (What is Steampunk RP like?)



(Where there is a city that looks beautiful and unique in the outside but inside the city is filled with gang members, racist people and corrupt government.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (The Anime one will be Tokyo Ghoul as Love between ghoul and Humans would be interesting.)



(That'd be pretty awesome!)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Where there is a city that looks beautiful and unique in the outside but inside the city is filled with gang members, racist people and corrupt government.)



(Kinda like a curropt utopian society? I will join anyone as long as you allow me to use Kaida and Luna.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kinda like a curropt utopian society? I will join anyone as long as you allow me to use Kaida and Luna.)



(Yeah, same! I wanna use Ri again c: It went surprisingly well.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kinda like a curropt utopian society? I will join anyone as long as you allow me to use Kaida and Luna.)



(Yes. I might change it as I come bad as making good roleplay stories for already existing franchises.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Using Yuno failed, no one liked her or wanted to interact with her much xD
i love making new characters anyway)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah, same! I wanna use Ri again c: It went surprisingly well.)



(STEAMPUNK IT IS,

SORRRY ANIME. YOUR TOO HARD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> (Using Yuno failed, no one liked her or wanted to interact with her much xD
> i love making new characters anyway)



(V should comeback.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (STEAMPUNK IT IS,
> 
> SORRRY ANIME. YOUR TOO HARD)
> 
> ...



(COOL! Luna better still be able to talk >:U)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (STEAMPUNK IT IS,
> 
> SORRRY ANIME. YOUR TOO HARD)
> 
> ...



(Yeah, she was pretty cool - shame I didn't get to use her much)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (STEAMPUNK IT IS,
> 
> SORRRY ANIME. YOUR TOO HARD)



(ALRIGHT GET PUMPED)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

CAN YOU MAKE IT NOW I HAVE BEEN SO BORED THE LAST FEW NIGHTS 
FATHER
PLZ


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

(YOU BETTER GET EXCITED CUZ KAIDA WILL BE GAY IN THE NEXT ONE.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

PLZ CAN SOMEONE LIKE ME IN THE NEXT ONE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OR LOVE ME EVEN


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> PLZ CAN SOMEONE LIKE ME IN THE NEXT ONE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OR LOVE ME EVEN



(KAIDA WILL FINALLY NOTICE AND LOVE YOU.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(YAY THATS AWESOME TY)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

What's going on, I was at soccer ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

We made another RP?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What's going on, I was at soccer ;-;



Emi made a new RP buttttt I'm still going to be active in this one, and only Aki can wake Kaida up. Because Kaida passed herself out and everyone thinks shes dead.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What's going on, I was at soccer ;-;



(Hey hey! Emi made new RP~)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm shutting this RP down. Unless everyone comes in for our finale, I'll just cut it off here. I'm not going to bother with a sequel.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(No pls ;-; There's so many loose ends!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (No pls ;-; There's so many loose ends!)



(ARW YOUNGONNA RP WITH UA)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (No pls ;-; There's so many loose ends!)



(Exactly!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (ARW YOUNGONNA RP WITH UA)



(YUSH MOTHER GIMME TIME)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alright; I'll host a finale. If everyone is active, it'll be great. By the way, since the RP is ending here without a sequel, Imma kill Aki C:<

I'll only bring it back if y'all demand me too. I'm stubborn, though.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright; I'll host a finale. If everyone is active, it'll be great. By the way, since the RP is ending here without a sequel, Imma kill Aki C:<
> 
> I'll only bring it back if y'all demand me too. I'm stubborn, though.



Before you kill him make sure he wakes up Kaida >:U


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Where's Kaida?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright; I'll host a finale. If everyone is active, it'll be great. By the way, since the RP is ending here without a sequel, Imma kill Aki C:<
> 
> I'll only bring it back if y'all demand me too. I'm stubborn, though.



(Why?! Aki doesn't deserve this! Also, bring it back, bring it back)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Where's Kaida?



In the room(?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Where's Kaida?



In the inn because Luna and Riri brought her there.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki woke up. He slowly approached what looked like a dead Kaida.

"Kaida?" He felt a tear slowly roll down his cheek.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna looked up at Aki, "I don't know if she's dead or not!" She cried. Her face wet with tears.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Aki." She stood up from next to Kaida's bed. "Kaida's fine. You passed out last night. Are you okay?" She had a grim look on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I-I.." He was at a loss for words. His tears slowly dripped onto Kaida's face.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Tears fell into her throat, she started coughing. _WHAT? HOW DID I NOT DIE?!_ "Ughn.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked at Kaida with shock. "Kaida?! Are you okay? What happened?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 17, 2015)

Spoiler:  Sorry I'm gunna leave this here and back away from this drama


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Kaida!" He shook her, face wet with tears. "Wake up! Please!" He yelled out, pain in his voice.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She looked at Kaida with shock. "Kaida?! Are you okay? What happened?"



"I'm fine.. I think" She coughed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler:  Sorry I'm gunna leave this hear and back away from this drama



Perfect I love it

The throwback


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler:  Sorry I'm gunna leave this hear and back away from this drama



(It's amazing)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> "I'm fine.. I think" She coughed.



"Are you sure? What happened?!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It's amazing)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Uhh I don't know." She hated lying but she had too. _They must not know what happened._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Tsu smilled at Kaida, "See you in a another timeline, another future and another time." He dissapeared his appearance quickly changed into Pieri then to Junpei then to him self.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He hugged her.

*The Goddess*

"Bad things are coming, I feel an uprising. The being I banished into the darkness long ago has found his way into the light."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Kaida... Swear it was just a freak accident?" She looked at her with concern written on her face.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

She hugged him back. Luna hugged Kaida's back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Kaida... Swear it was just a freak accident?" She looked at her with concern written on her face.



"Mhmmm" She replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Alright." She got up and her expression darkened. "Is it just me or does something feel... off?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri ran to Kaida, "Are you okay!?" She yelled out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> "Alright." She got up and her expression darkened. "Is it just me or does something feel... off?"



Tsu appeared behind her, "Boo."He whsipered.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri ran to Kaida, "Are you okay!?" She yelled out.



"Yes I'm fine.." Kaida's voice sounded off. Her voice was always like this when she lied.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(**** shall get real soon >: D)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

xD im excited


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She was suddenly taken over with a wave of fear. She didn't think it was just nerves.
_Something bigger is happening. Something worse._ She fell on her knees, trembling.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (**** shall get real soon >: D)



(P.S Tsu is back as a spirit, Is this okay with you? Everybody is sane now.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki felt his vision turn black. Something was happening, it was overtaking him.

*The Goddess*

"It is time for me to awaken, like I did many years ago. I must save this land from more potential doom."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida felt something wrong was happening, she didn't know what is was though.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (P.S Tsu is back as a spirit, Is this okay with you? Everybody is sane now.)



No, once a character is dead, a character is dead. No exception. We're basically done, anyway. Let's finish it properly, not with a random insane spirit coming in.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She started to shake, and hugged herself trying to stop.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "Yes I'm fine.." Kaida's voice sounded off. Her voice was always like this when she lied.



Pieri hugged Kaida, Sobbing.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida hugged Pieri back.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"A-Aki? Pieri? Kaida?" Her vision was foggy and she could barely see anything. "I-I'm really s-scared..."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No, once a character is dead, a character is dead. No exception. We're basically done, anyway. Let's finish it properly, not with a random insane spirit coming in.



(Goddammit, I just wanted him to appear one last time. It's fine xp)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I can't see a thing either." He started to shake uncontrollably. "I sense something..big. Something big is about it happen."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "I can't see a thing either." He started to shake uncontrollably. "I sense something..big. Something big is about it happen."



(JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida's vision started to fade. "Wah! What's going on? Who turned the lights out!?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She blindly grasped around. She had always hated the dark, and this time was no exception. Her hands made contact with a person, she didn't know who it was.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN)



PATIENCE YOUNG GRASSHOPPER


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri gasped, She started to shake. "W-What happened to the lights!?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> PATIENCE YOUNG GRASSHOPPER



i am not a grasshopper I'm an Asian role player.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"I don't know!" Kaida cried.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I don't know!" Kaida cried.



"It's like when my d-d-d-d-d-died!!" She started to sob, As she remembered how her mother was murdered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"W-who is that?" She scrunched up someone's coat, or sweater, it seemed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Goddess*

"It is time!" She decided.

With a heavenly light and aura, she descended into the very center of the plains, the blinding light piercing the darkness.
"Darkness begone!" She shouted, with a booming voice.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

(OH S*** THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

6 Years Ago.

His lights turned off, "What happened to the lights mommy?" Pieri said as her mother got in the bathroom locking the door, "Oh god...Oh god...!" Pieri's mom hid in the tub with Pieri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Erm..." She was slowly calming down, but still shivering. "R-really, who is this?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Erm..." She was slowly calming down, but still shivering. "R-really, who is this?"



(Who do you want it to be?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Should I make it Aki?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Idgaf it's like Choose Your Own Adventure xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida felt hands touching her. "Who is touching me?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

6 Years Ago, 3 Hours Before The Murder.

"Pieri, Baby. Close your eyes." Pieri's mom said. 2 men broke down the house door, "****, Tsu are you sure about this?" Tsu's henchmen yelled out, "Shut up." Tsu slit his thorat, "Didn't need you always."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"S-sorry..." She kept moving around on her knees, trying to make out her surroundings. "Does anyone have like a teddy bear? I lost mine."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

6 Years Ago, 2 Hours Left.
"M-Mommy! I'm scared!" Pieri yelled out, "It will be fine, Dear." Tsu broke down the bedroom door, "WHERE ARE YOU EMBER!?" Tsu searched the bedroom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(gtg )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> 6 Years Ago, 2 Hours Left.
> "M-Mommy! I'm scared!" Pieri yelled out, "It will be fine, Dear." Tsu broke down the bedroom door, "WHERE ARE YOU EMBER!?" Tsu searched the bedroom.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(Bye ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

(I gtg :C )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(So it's just... Sparro and I?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Why does everyone have to go now ;-;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(It's okay. We shall persevere!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Everything is happening, be ready.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

A dark figure rose from the depths of hell, shrouded by a veil of darkness. This darkness seeped into the world, bringing with it a draft of cold air. 
A menacing expression was painted onto his features as he spoke in deep thoaty growl. 
"Goddess, Lamiela."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Alright c: ) 
Her vision finally started to return. She realized she was on the floor of their room. Kaida and Pieri had passed out from the shock. 
"Aki?" She trembled and scooted towards him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Goddess*

"Demon! Begone!" She yelled, trying to push him back into the depths of hell. "You mustn't arise! This world is at its break! Begone!" He yelled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"Ririchiyo?!" He yelled out, not being able to stand. He heard yelling and felt shaking. "What is going on?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She started to panic, having an inner feeling that something was not right. Her hands were clammy.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The devil's mouth curled into a smile. 
"You are too weak,"
 He pushed against the Goddess' force, and slowly began to rise up again at a slower pace.
"I shall consume this world!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "Ririchiyo?!" He yelled out, not being able to stand. He heard yelling and felt shaking. "What is going on?!"


"I don't know." She said, carefully trying to get up and falling back down. "Ow... Is your vision back yet?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Goddess*

The Goddess fell back. She picked up her staff, and blasted him with light. "Spirit, demon, devil alike! You..must..be destroyed!" She shouted, on the ground. The battle shook the land. She tried standing, and slowly walked towards him. "Begone," She yelled, "you will never prevail! Your evil will be extinguished!" Her voice, so loud it echoed all over, disturbing any peace that was had.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"Yes, I can see." He felt the shaking of the land, she heard the voices.

"What the hell?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She heard the Goddess' voice booming throughout the village. Ririchiyo screamed. _Why is this happening?_


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil roared in protest, holding up a hand to block the immense light. A deep throaty growl escaped his lips as he forced his way closer. "_You_ will never prevail..._Goddess, Lamiela._" He spat out her name as if was something awful tasting and raised his fist in the air, clenching his teeth.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo was terrified. She started to hyperventilate. "A-Aki, are we going to d-die?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Goddess*

She screamed out in pain. "I prevailed before, I will again!" She stood her ground. The two collosal figures fought a giant battle.

"You will never win!" She screamed. She fought back, the land working against her. She started a giant storm, and caused large turbulence.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"I will not let you die! I won't let anyone!" He yelled out, whilst the storm settled in.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She ran outside and saw the storm brewing. The wind whipped her hair around. "What the hell?!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He ran out. "What's going on!?" He yelled, whilst seeing the people of the village scattering around to get inside.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil struggled to stay upright as the wind wipped his hair across his empty eyes. 
He brought his fist down upon the ground, dirt and gravel spraying everywhere - covering the air in a thick layer of dust that was quickly swept away by the increasing wind.
"No!" He screeched through the storm. "I will be victorious!" The dark veil of darkness grew.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I ...don't know." She said, bothered by the large storm. "Is this the work of Lamiela?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena* (it's easier than saying the goddess lmao)

She slowly pushed forward. "I...have you now!" She yelled.

She was overtaken by the dark veil. She tried summoning light; it didn't work. She fell back, causing a short quake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

He saw a bright beam appear from the sky. "It must be coming from there!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She started to run towards the beam, not flying because of the strong winds.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He felt the ground quake. "What the hell?!" He yelled out. "What is going on?!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

yeah same
Bob:

*The Devil*

He laughed manically, confident that he had already won. 
"Farewell, Goddess. It was a pleasure."
He reached over his shoulder, his hand curling around his metal sword.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Aki!" She yelled him over. "Let's see what's going on!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"No!" She shouted, but couldn't move. She picked up his staff and tried shooting him one last time. *He cannot get away!*

(I love this)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ikr, this is funnn)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He ran after her. "We have to be careful!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"I know." She slowed down her run to a walk as he caught up to her. She could see the bright beam clearly now; it was blinding.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Me too xD)

*The Devil*

He charged towards the Goddess, weighed down by his sword. 
The constant wind was tiring him and he felt the weapon begin to slip from his hands.
The light grew brighter.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He followed, and what he saw was _horrible_.

Lamiena was on the ground, with desperation in her eyes. A dark figure was approaching.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*The Goddess*

She slowly picked herself up, still holding the staff. She pointed it at him. He shot a constant beam of light.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(I'm gonna make Pieri die >. Riri better see this,)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Aki?" She grabbed his hand and squeezed it. "Is that... Lamiela?" Ririchiyo saw her on the ground as the Devik walked to her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (I'm gonna make Pieri die >. Riri better see this,)



(whyyyyyy)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Aki?" She grabbed his hand and squeezed it. "Is that... Lamiela?" Ririchiyo saw her on the ground as the Devik walked to her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Pieri will finally be with her family.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"It..is." He said, marveling at the size of them both. "What the hell?!"


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He screamed -  a terrible, painstakingly sickening scream. _No...! NO!_ His confidence drained away, replaced by an immediate sense of foreboding. The darkness that consumed him began to fade and his strength dissolved away. _NO! I MUST BE VICTOROUS! I MUST!_
His grip tightened on his sword and he forced himself forwards.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo closed her eyes. _Maybe, if I pretend, this will never happen and I'll be happy with my friends._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo closed her eyes. _Maybe, if I pretend, this will never happen and I'll be happy with my friends._



(Can Pieri die in a blaze?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"You will be extinguished, demon! To hell!" She shouted, and sent more light. She was running out of power.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Hello...?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can Pieri die in a blaze?)



(Emi that's so sad ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Emi that's so sad ;-; )



(How can she die then?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He could not walk any futher - the light burned his eyes and he felt his vision slowly disappear. In denial, he remained holding up his sword in a defensive position.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (How can she die then?)



(Idk  It's probably better just to go with your idea x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

The sword deflected the great beam of light. "No!" She shouted. "This cannot be!" 

Things were turning around. Fast. She scrambled to try and find another tactic against him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Idk  It's probably better just to go with your idea x3)


Pieri woke up in the inn, Blazing on fire. "Oh no! No! No! No!" She banged on the windows for help.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He let out a laugh. "Looks like you were mistaken." He edged closer to the Goddess as her power faded, and spoke again. "I _will_ win this battle." He raised an arm. "Your world shall be burn to the very ground!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(WELP she's dead
You sticking around to watch the finale, Emi?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Sorry for being slightly MIA guys! I was walking my dogs.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WELP she's dead
> You sticking around to watch the finale, Emi?)



(Pieri is gonna die, SAVE HER.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo stepped back, horrified. "Lamiela..." Someone that she had honored was now fading away before her very eyes. She looked back at the village. A building was on fire. Her eyes widened. _The inn._
"Aki, stay here." She ran back as fast as she could.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Ririchiyo stepped back, horrified. "Lamiela..." Someone that she had honored was now fading away before her very eyes. She looked back at the village. A building was on fire. Her eyes widened. _The inn._
> "Aki, stay here." She ran back as fast as she could.



"Help! Help!" Pieri yelled out, She started to faint. "Oh god..Oh god..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

_Pieri, please be okay!_
She rushed towards the inn and up to their room. She threw the door open and saw Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> _Pieri, please be okay!_
> She rushed towards the inn and up to their room. She threw the door open and saw Pieri.



Pieri fainted, She started to cough and sweat.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri!" She quickly picked her up and threw her over her shoulder and walked out, her body trembling with the weight.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(I'm still killing off Pieri.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"Demon! I forbade you to step any further!" She yelled, chanting a spell. Two great mystic chains wrapped around his legs. "On my land and on the faith of my followers, you shall never move!" The chains were planted into the ground.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Dammit.) 
She walked back to where Aki was, put Pieri down, and collapsed with exhaustion. 
"Pieri... are you okay?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Dammit.)
> She walked back to where Aki was, put Pieri down, and collapsed with exhaustion.
> "Pieri... are you okay?"


Pieri didn't move. She started to moan as her she wasn't full healed. (CPR?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She got up again and desperately pushed her chest. 
"It's not working!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She got up again and desperately pushed her chest.
> "It's not working!"



(Pieri's theme plays, https://m.soundcloud.com/nhokm-o-nguy-n/english-seasons-die-out-one-after-another-jayn)

Pieri holds Riri's hand smiling.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"Get out of the way!" He yelled and preformed mouth-to-mouth on Pieri. (I HAD TOO)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

His eyes widened and filled with horror. "N-No...!" He cried, trying to escape. "You cannot constrain me! Never!!" He scrabbled at the dirt with long fingernails, and began to thrash around. "These chains...! Will never....!" Constrain me....!" He repeated, summoning all his strength to break free. He titled his head up to the sky, watching the darkness ebbe away. "...no...Impossible..." He strained to reach his sword.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Better one: https://m.soundcloud.com/channelfornothing/tokyoghoul)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "Get out of the way!" He yelled and preformed mouth-to-mouth on Pieri. (I HAD TOO)



(It's okay, )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo started to cry. _Please make it..._ 
She scrunched up her face and prayed to Lamiela that Pieri would be okay.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

Her chains were based on willpower; if she was tormented or broken down, the chains would break.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Wait wb Yuno xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*The Devil*

He could barely form his words but he managed to force out: "H-How...?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Wait wb Yuno xD)


(Nobody cares about Yuno.)

Pieri held Aki's hand, "G-G-Good bye..." She said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri!" She rushed up and held her other hand. "You can't die, you can't!" She started to sob.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*
"N-No! Pieri!" He cried out.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Nobody cares about Yuno.)
> 
> Pieri held Aki's hand, "G-G-Good bye..." She said.



(No one cares about you)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"Evil cannot prevail! Never!" She yelled.

Lamiena tried to pull herself together. She couldn't fire a beam of light at the same time as when she held the great chains.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

"What...What be will be my fate...?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (No one cares about you)



(Sorry if I sounded mean.)

"I love you all..." Pieri stopped breathing and her heart stopped, She finally Rested In Peace. Tsu awoken her, "In a different time, We will met again Pieri. By the name, JOKER." He said as she opened the gates to heaven. Pieri finally saw her Dad and Mother, Before she was murdered and her dad went crazy. Both said; "Welcome Home." (This made me cry typing it. R.I.P Pieri.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri..." She started to cry harder than she ever had. She fell on the ground and weeped.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sorry if I sounded mean.)
> 
> "I love you all..." Pieri stopped breathing and her heart stopped, She finally Rested In Peace. Tsu awoken her, "In a different time, We will met again Pieri. By the name, JOKER." He said as she opened the gates to heaven. Pieri finally saw her Dad and Mother, Before she was murdered and her dad went crazy. Both said; "Welcome Home." (This made me cry typing it. R.I.P Pieri.)


(Lmao no it's fine - I was joking

And this Pieri death scene is so sad ;-; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Pieri sang. In this tone: https://youtu.be/gyy2JdE9TD4


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*


"See you in another life.." He said. "May you rest in peace and prosperity." He took her hands and placed it on her heart, the wind blowing his scarf back. "Good luck, friend. Lamiena guide you." He said, tears gushing out. 

"You must stay strong." He said to Ririchiyo. "She is in a better place now."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo stared at Aki for a moment in surprise. And she buried her face in his chest, sobbing.
_Let me be weak for just a little bit. Then I'll be normal again._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*He placed his hand on her head. "Let it out."*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

After she regained her composure, she stood up. "What do we do now?" She asked.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Can Tsu just reappear? For one last time?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can Tsu just reappear? For one last time?)



I said no before. The Devil can raise the dead, but only NPC's

Also, apparently Lani can't connect to TBT. Daswhy the devil is so inactive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"I don't..I don't know anymore.." He said, grimly. "The world as we know it is at the edge of collapse."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"If only this were just a bad dream." She murmured to herself. She wanted to just wake up and see it was a nightmare.
"Can't we just... take a walk? Clear our heads a little? Even if the world is on the brink of destruction, a little walk can't hurt." She mustered a shaky smile. "I don't want to think about Pieri right now."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I said no before. The Devil can raise the dead, but only NPC's
> 
> Also, apparently Lani can't connect to TBT. Daswhy the devil is so inactive.
> 
> ...



(Can he just be a hallucination? I still want to play )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Heeeere


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Can he just be a hallucination? I still want to play )



There's **** going down at the moment, we don't need more Tsu >:C


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> There's **** going down at the moment, we don't need more Tsu >:C



(BUT BUT BUT HE WON'T KILL ANYBODY :C


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He smiled. "Okay, don't get lost." He said, as the good memories of him and Pieri flew past. The coast, the teddy bear...it all seemed so distant now.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Did I miss anything from the Goddess?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (BUT BUT BUT HE WON'T KILL ANYBODY :C



NO >:C

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> (Did I miss anything from the Goddess?)



Yeah, think so.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> NO >:C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(What can I do?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> He smiled. "Okay, don't get lost." He said, as the good memories of him and Pieri flew past. The coast, the teddy bear...it all seemed so distant now.



"Of course I'm getting lost. That's what I do." She smiled. "Come with me. It'll do you good."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (What can I do?)



Nothing but watch. Shoulda waited to kill Pieri.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nothing but watch. Shoulda waited to kill Pieri.



(Dammit Sparro :c)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm up to date xD :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Bump? Anyone on rn?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Riri, Your post is not appearing,


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Riri, Your post is not appearing,



(I know ;-; It's there now)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I know ;-; It's there now)



(Well I can't RP. Because Pieri is dead. I could add Pieri's heaven scenes if you want. To make you cry more.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Well I can't RP. Because Pieri is dead. I could add Pieri's heaven scenes if you want. To make you cry more.)



(Heck, why not? Sparro's off doing something or other, so yesssss)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Well I can't RP. Because Pieri is dead. I could add Pieri's heaven scenes if you want. To make you cry more.)



There's no point. Btw I'm back


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> There's no point. Btw I'm back



(Darn, just about to cry more x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

He walked alongside her, leaving the destructive battle and the memory of Pieri behind. "...why do you love me?" He asked, sorrow in his voice.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked at the sky. "I... don't know. I just do."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> There's no point. Btw I'm back



(WHO CARES I WANT YOU GUYS TO CRY )))))

Pieri got up as she saw her parents, She hugged them as her father was normal again. "I love you guys so much!" So yelled out sobbing. "We love you too." They both said as Pieri ran into heaven. "There finally happy." Tsu said as she closed the gates. "There back, It's lines faimly reunion hut better. Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life. -Omar Khayyam"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (WHO CARES I WANT YOU GUYS TO CRY )))))
> 
> Pieri got up as she saw her parents, She hugged them as her father was normal again. "I love you guys so much!" So yelled out sobbing. "We love you too." They both said as Pieri ran into heaven. "There finally happy." Tsu said as she closed the gates. "There back, It's lines faimly reunion hut better. Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life. -Omar Khayyam"


No where near tears.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

He didn't know what to say. The great battle was still going on behind them.

"I-I...I love you as much as I love Kaida. Please...just don't tell her that."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked at him, stunned. "Oh, um, I won't tell. I promise."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No where near tears.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Meh, Who cares.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(As Lani has magically disappeared, would you like me to take over as devil, young Bloop? As for Emi, you've had enough time in the spotlight )

*Aki*

It was a lie, of course it was. He wanted her to feel better.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (As Lani has magically disappeared, would you like me to take over as devil, young Bloop? As for Emi, you've had enough time in the spotlight )
> 
> *Aki*
> 
> It was a lie, of course it was. He wanted her to feel better.)



(But nobody wants to rp in my rp )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (But nobody wants to rp in my rp )



(Not my fault :3 )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Guys, There is a baby screaming outside my window, And a trunk just closed and the screaming stopped.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (As Lani has magically disappeared, would you like me to take over as devil, young Bloop? As for Emi, you've had enough time in the spotlight )
> 
> *Aki*
> 
> It was a lie, of course it was. He wanted her to feel better.)



(OOOOUUUCCHH ;-; THeSe LIES)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm waiting for CLS to come back :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Guys, There is a baby screaming outside my window, And a trunk just closed and the screaming stopped.)



(Holy sh** call the cops)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Guys, There is a baby screaming outside my window, And a trunk just closed and the screaming stopped.)



Oh well 
Babies are stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe it was a car door xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Creepypasta: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/mr-creepy-pastas-horror-reboot-iv
I'm the host of this not really podcast and My name is Emi! I'll be talking about news and more.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Guys, There is a baby screaming outside my window, And a trunk just closed and the screaming stopped.)



Not even gonna question it just call the cops

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Creepypasta: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/mr-creepy-pastas-horror-reboot-iv
> I'm the host of this not really podcast and My name is Emi! I'll be talking about news and more.)



Stahp before I punch you >:C

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Creepypasta: https://m.soundcloud.com/mrcreepypasta/mr-creepy-pastas-horror-reboot-iv
> I'm the host of this not really podcast and My name is Emi! I'll be talking about news and more.)



Stahp before I punch you >:C


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Guys it's probably like a freaking door closing or something xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm waiting for CLS to come back :3



Just do something with the devil I'm bored

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Guys it's probably like a freaking door closing or something xD



No one cares for your logic


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Just do something with the devil I'm bored



(y u do dis to Ri ;_; )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Not even gonna question it just call the cops
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Do you not want Creepypastas? I'm bored I want to do something.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (y u do dis to Ri ;_; )



Fine I'll make Aki do sonething


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

I already did but you didn't reply ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"You know what time it is? Race time!" And he was off.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Fine I'll make Aki do sonething



(What if Ri just totally calls you out on that lie? xD That'd be hil-ARIOUS)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I already did but you didn't reply ;-;



Wait what brb


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Do you not want Creepypastas? I'm bored I want to do something.)



Draw me a picture of a penguin 
Idfk m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Wait what brb



It's like one sentence though xD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "You know what time it is? Race time!" And he was off.



"Wait, what?" She shrugged and kept walking. She wouldn't be able to focus on the race, anyways. There was too much to think about.
(LIKE YOUR DING DONG DAMN LIES)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(The NX dev kits already been given out? How long has this been devolped!?
http://nintendoeverything.com/wsj-journalist-comments-a-bit-more-on-the-power-behind-nx/)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"The darkness inside you, the darkness you put in people..it will be-" She was cut off; the great chains broke.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"Aw..fine. He said, and walked back. "I wanted to have some fun." He said, pouting.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

What what 
How do I write dis


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> What what
> How do I write dis



The devil was freed smartass.

He's free to splash
#splashfree


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The devil was freed smartass.
> 
> He's free to splash
> #splashfree



(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv9mQ2mWk7s&list=WL&index=1
I had to)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "Aw..fine. He said, and walked back. "I wanted to have some fun." He said, pouting.


"I've got too much damn stuff on my mind to have fun." She snapped, and walked back to where Pieri's body was.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Wait, what?" She shrugged and kept walking. She wouldn't be able to focus on the race, anyways. There was too much to think about.
> (LIKE YOUR DING DONG DAMN LIES)



LMAO 
BTW YOU FAILED WITH THE SECRECY

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"Well excuse me if I wanted to lighten up the goddamn horrible mood!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> LMAO
> BTW YOU FAILED WITH THE SECRECY



(My secrecy was on point and you know it)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (My secrecy was on point and you know it)



You showed the brackets lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Emi's storytime, The Time I Killed My Boss Wife.
Emi: I'm hiding from him, He's looking for me. Sparro, I didn't mean to kill Pocky. Oh god...Oh god... Let me tell you this story, It was 3 years ago when my boss told me too kill somebody named; Yuelia. We didn't know who it was but...She was Sparro's wife. We got our weapons and moved out, She was in the dark ally where she was. We cornered her and then hurt her and kill her. Bloop: Happy Birthday! I said as I drilled her leg. Bleeding I started to drill the wall saying Sparro Rules, We never should of done that...)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Ooh what shall I dooo

*The Devil*

The Devil felt the chains slip to his feet and he quickly leapt at the opportunity to regain his sword. He picked it, and backed away from the Goddess. He didn't want to just inflict physical pain - he wanted to inflict emotional pain too. The darkness began to return and the Devil laughed. "I was mistaken. I _am_ superior."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "Well excuse me if I wanted to lighten up the goddamn horrible mood!"


She slapped him across the face. (You get no mercy son) 
"A race?! I'd rather just stay with Pieri's dead body!" She huffed and stormed away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Emi's storytime, The Time I Killed My Boss Wife.
> Emi: I'm hiding from him, He's looking for me. Sparro, I didn't mean to kill Pocky. Oh god...Oh god... Let me tell you this story, It was 3 years ago when my boss told me too kill somebody named; Yuelia. We didn't know who it was but...She was Sparro's wife. We got our weapons and moved out, She was in the dark ally where she was. We cornered her and then hurt her and kill her. Bloop: Happy Birthday! I said as I drilled her leg. Bleeding I started to drill the wall saying Sparro Rules, We never should of done that...)



What is this even


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You showed the brackets lmao



(It was to emphasize how very secretive it was)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"Never, will you ever..never will you ever hurt me!" She yelled, trying to regain herself. "I _am_ stronger!" She yelled, picking up her staff. She moved towards him, staff in hand and powered up. She swung it, the light piercing his veil of darkness.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What is this even



I thought you were talking about me and I was like SHT WHAT DID I DO


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"You're going the wrong way!" He said, marching to where the battle was. _Just kill me here._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Lani: Then we started to drill her legs again and then killed her, Then we got a call from Sparro saying Pocky was missing. I asked him what she clothes she had on, "Blue Dress. She was wearing a blue dress!" I dropped my phone and hanged it up. ****! ****! ****! I yelled out as we just killed her. Emi: What's wrong? Lani: WE ****ED UP! We killed Pocky that was Pocky. Oh god, Oh god, Oh god, Oh god.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> What is this even



(Bored af)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Aki*
> 
> "You're going the wrong way!" He said, marching to where the battle was. _Just kill me here._



She whipped her head around and glowered at him. "_I. Don't. Care._" She kept walking.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ajay: Hello? Lani?! I only heard the distant sound of yelling, and then I heard it. 'We killed Sparro's wife!' Ajay: I am coming, and when I do, you will be dead.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

"Alright then, bye, have a nice life!" He replied, sarcasm and anger in his voice.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Ajay: Hello? Lani?! I only heard the distant sound of yelling, and then I heard it. 'We killed Sparro's wife!' Ajay: I am coming, and when I do, you will be dead.)



(Bloop: **** this **** I'm out. Bloop ran out of the scene.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He screeched in fury, feeling the anger rise from the pit of his stomach. The light swallowed the darkness yet again and he felt his power decrease. 
"..." 
He said nothing in reply to those powerful words but instead chose to charge at full speed at the Goddess, raising his weapon above his head. _Time to end this...!_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ajay: 'you're dead, you hear me?!' He threw the phone on the ground, breaking it. He got into his car and sped off.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo stomped through the plains. _Screw him, he liked Kaida more anyways, that *liar*._ 
She started to walk back towards the village.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Lani: uh wtf is happening "I like potatoes" I heard someone say)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

She looked up at the great sword. She stood her ground, and in a quick motion, jabbed the devil in the stomach with the light staff.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Ajay: 'you're dead, you hear me?!' He threw the phone on the ground, breaking it. He got into his car and sped off.)



(Emi: **** this! Emi ran with Bloop as Lani stayed behind.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Bloop: **** this **** I'm out. Bloop ran out of the scene.)



(Bloop: F*** these f***ing LIES I'M OUT)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Bloop: F*** these f***ing LIES I'M OUT)



(Emi: RUN!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Sparr's car sped off towards the dark alley, following a phone-tracker. The police were on him, he didn't care.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Emi: RUN!)



(RUN AWAY FROM THESE LIEEEESS)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(I'm just imagining the battle between the Goddess and the Devil; it's amazing)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Sparr's car sped off towards the dark alley, following a phone-tracker. The police were on him, he didn't care.)



(is this a roleplay now

Emi: ****! HE RAN.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Lani caught sight of the potate on the floor. "Potate! Potate!" She knelt down besides it, desperately trying to stick its skin back on. "Who did this, potate?!" Potate looked at Lani with sad eyes, tears forming in the corners. 
"It was you..." 
DUN DUN DUUN)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Ajay: 'You're dead!' He yelled, looking at them and driving at high speeds.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

As she walked to the village, she saw the inn still in flames. Silently, she walked up to the fire, blankly staring at it. Her hand reached out, feeling the heat radiate off.
_Pieri died, I'm sure I could too..._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(Just image this song playing: https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-i-may-fall)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(Don't even bloop)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Just image this song playing: https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-i-may-fall)



(aw yisss rwby is my kinda jam)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil went numb, feeling a cold pain strike through his stomach. "You will nev-"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Just image this song playing: https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-i-may-fall)



I don't listen to any of these and I don't think anyone else does


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Don't even bloop)



(But, like, _what if_?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Don't even bloop)



(Pieri died for a reason. Here's her deleted death scene!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"Devil, as long as I stand, the land will too!" She yelled with a booming voice.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Lani caught sight of the potate on the floor. "Potate! Potate!" She knelt down besides it, desperately trying to stick its skin back on. "Who did this, potate?!" Potate looked at Lani with sad eyes, tears forming in the corners.
> "It was you..."
> DUN DUN DUUN)



(Surprise struck Lani through the chest. A memory crawled out from the depths of her mind, carrying with it, a slight chill.
"P...Potate....I-"
"Shh..." Whispered Potate. "It's ok."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

The fire moved in an almost hypnotic motion. Dully, she reached her hand out, the blaze almost at her fingertips now.
_It's warm, like a blanket..._


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

Idk what to say xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

Just use one of the powers I told you about


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

The smoke made her dizzy and she took a few steps back, before fainting.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(Potate wheezed and Lani moved closer, holding him tightly in her hand. "Potate...I-I'm sorry... I don't me-"
"I love you, Lani," potate murmured. "Have a good life - have kids, grow old-"
"Potate no! I-"
Potate grew still, his tiny potatoe heart no longer beating.
"I love you too!" Lani cried, and she began to sob desperately over his body.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Should I kill her off? It's like the perfect opportunity)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil grimaced and painfully raised an arm. "The dead, will rise again," he whispered.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

The Goddess was taken about. This was the power she had forgotten about. The breaking point. "N-No!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Should I kill her off? It's like the perfect opportunity)



(NO)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Lamiena*
> 
> The Goddess was taken about. This was the power she had forgotten about. The breaking point. "N-No!"
> 
> ...



(You better save her then; she's passed out a few feet away from a burning building)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna finally made it to where Aki and the other's were, holding Kaida. She was panting. Kaida woke up and saw the destruction around her.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil let out a small cackle, not wanting to disrupt the silence - he wanted to hear the dead, hear them rise.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"L-Luna...could you teleport me to the village, quickly? I need to check on it to make sure it's okay."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna nodded, "Hold onto my paw,"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"D-Demons begone!" She shouted, but she wasn't powerful enough. She was close to being beaten.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Aki*

He grabbed her paw. "Let's go."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna teleported him there and sat down, waiting for him to make his actions.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The Devil held a finger to his lips and pointed out across the forest. (or mountains idk)

"Watch, Goddess." He whispered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Ririchiyo was having terrifying dreams. She saw visions of Pieri's body engulfed in flames, mixed with hellish visions of Tsu.
There were her three friends, looking at her and glaring. 
"Why didn't you save me?"
"I didn't actually like you."
"You're a horrible friend."
The three of them said in unison, "_You should burn in Hell._"
Lamiela was fighting the Devil as the sky shattered into shards of glass that fell and cut her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

He looked around and saw the still-burning inn. He also saw an unconscious Riri. "Riri!" He yelled, and ran to her, smoke slowly filling his lungs.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Luna finally made it to where Aki and the other's were, holding Kaida. She was panting. Kaida woke up and saw the destruction around her.



Pieri died.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

"D-Don't do it!" She screamed, but was too late. The dead had rised, all over the land. Lamiena summoned another light beam to try and stop them all.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri died.



(I know I read. AND WTF IS WITH YOUR STORY I WOULD NEVER WEAR A BLUE DRESS RBIEBRH.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Sorry if I sounded mean.)
> 
> "I love you all..." Pieri stopped breathing and her heart stopped, She finally Rested In Peace. Tsu awoken her, "In a different time, We will met again Pieri. By the name, JOKER." He said as she opened the gates to heaven. Pieri finally saw her Dad and Mother, Before she was murdered and her dad went crazy. Both said; "Welcome Home." (This made me cry typing it. R.I.P Pieri.)


It was sad to say at least.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She was flailing around in terror. 
"I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry," She would say over and over again. She felt an overwhelming urge to die.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Lamiena*
> 
> "D-Don't do it!" She screamed, but was too late. The dead had rised, all over the land. Lamiena summoned another light beam to try and stop them all.



THEN PIERI IS ALIVE


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

He picked up her body, coughing uncontrollably. "Wake..up!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> THEN PIERI IS ALIVE



Any dead characters stay dead


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She slowly opened her eyes and saw Aki holding her.
"Let me down!" She screamed and kicked, trying to get him to let go of her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki
> 
> He picked up her body, coughing uncontrollably. "Wake..up!"
> 
> ...


rip dreams.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He growled and turned to the Goddess. He stepped closer, raising his sword. He brought it down.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida looked for anyone she would know _Where the hell am I?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

"Never!" He replied. "Luna! Let's go!" He said, lightly grasping her paw.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She turned into an eagle and flew into the building. 
_Sorry, but that's not happening._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Luna nodded. "Alright." She teleported to where Kaida was, who look liked she was lost in space.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She was flailing around in terror.
> "I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry," She would say over and over again. She felt an overwhelming urge to die.



"Useless!"
"Cries over nothing!"
"At least Kaida was better than you!"

(Can Pieri at least appear in her DREAM!?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Lamiena*

She was brought down by the heavy sword. The sky seemed to crack like it was glass; the mountains seemed to crumble. Everything seemed to fall apart. She lay on the ground.

She slowly picked her staff up, and with one final move, she blasted him with light; enough to bring him down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> She turned into an eagle and flew into the building.
> _Sorry, but that's not happening._



You just yelled at me to save her


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *Lamiena*
> 
> She was brought down by the heavy sword. The sky seemed to crack like it was glass; the mountains seemed to crumble. Everything seemed to fall apart. She lay on the ground.
> 
> ...



(Only if you want her to live.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

The devil collapsed onto the ground, his energy drained.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

(WHAT TO DO NOW THAT WAS EPIC)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WHAT TO DO NOW THAT WAS EPIC)



(Make Aki see Kaida idk?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

(Nvm then xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WHAT TO DO NOW THAT WAS EPIC)



(I don't know. What can I do?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Aki*

Aki looked at Kaida and said, "Kaida! R-Ririchiyo..she's..she's trying to burn herself!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"Oh my god..." Kaida gasped. "We have to help her!" _Now I know how people felt when I tried to kill myself._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

"Get on my back!" He shouted, and turned into an eagle.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Yuno woke up. "Haaai guyz! What are- OMFG! N-"
The devil fell on top of her and she sadly passed away


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She closed her eyes, almost becoming immersed in flames.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno woke up. "Haaai guyz! What are- OMFG! N-"
> The devil fell on top of her and she sadly passed away



That was really abrupt lmao
You said omfg as well


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yuno woke up. "Haaai guyz! What are- OMFG! N-"
> The devil fell on top of her and she sadly passed away



i cri evry tim


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida grabbed onto Aki, and Luna grabbed onto Kaida.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She closed her eyes, almost becoming immersed in flames.



Dream! I WANT PIERI TO APPEAR


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki
He flew as fast as he could, wing still injured. He approached the inn, and landed. "I'm going in!" He yelled, dropping off Kaida and Luna and flying into the fire.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

"No Aki don't! You'll get hurt!" She cried.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

(It's 4am xD I should go 
Byee!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

_It's really warm. Are fires this warm?_
She stayed in the upper floor of the inn, where their room was, and looked as Lamiela and the Devil fought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

It was too late; he'd already flown in there. He searched around, and found her. He was sweating like crazy.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> _It's really warm. Are fires this warm?_
> She stayed in the upper floor of the inn, where their room was, and looked as Lamiela and the Devil fought.



(Is Riri burning?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Is Riri burning?)



(Not yet, just feeling fire around her)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> _It's really warm. Are fires this warm?_
> She stayed in the upper floor of the inn, where their room was, and looked as Lamiela and the Devil fought.



DREAM ALREADY


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> DREAM ALREADY



(WHHHHHHYYYY)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Devil*

He took a nap
Lani went to sleep


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WHHHHHHYYYY)



(I just really want Pieri to say something. ALSO MY TOE IS BLEEDING WTF)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I just really want Pieri to say something. ALSO MY TOE IS BLEEDING WTF)



(FINE)
She fell asleep, partially due to the smoke and partially because she was just tired. 
She dreamed of Pieri.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

"Ri..ri..chi..yo.." He wheezed, affected by the smoke. He turned human, and walked to her and picked her up. He had to walk out; he couldn't put her on his back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (FINE)
> She fell asleep, partially due to the smoke and partially because she was just tired.
> She dreamed of Pieri.



"Riri..." Pieri hugged her.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida saw Aki carrying Riri out. She ran up to them and started to cry, "Ririchiyo I'm sorry that I was ever mean to you."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

"Pieri!" She hugged back. "Pieri, don't leave. I don't wanna go back to Aki and Kaida."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Pieri!" She hugged back. "Pieri, don't leave. I don't wanna go back to Aki and Kaida."



Pieri hugged harder. "It's okay..." Pieri started to see Tsu, "You see, Riri. Everybody leaves the world at some point. You will too." Tsu bit his lip, "I am not a villain of this."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She started to bawl her eyes out. "I want to leave now!"
And with that, she awoke.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

Kaida was looking at her crying, repeating "I'm so sorry for being mean to you."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She looked at her carefully. Lightly, she got up.
"I don't care if we have to work together for this war or whatever. But, assuming we all live after this, I don't want to ever talk to you or Aki again."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2015)

She nodded wiping her tears away.
(I gtg to sleep Sparro can control Kaida if the RP is ending tonight.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She turned around and looked at them. "I wouldn't be able to handle it."
(Also, goodnight!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

He looked at Riri.

"Fine then." He said, placed Riri on the ground and just left. He walked off, obviously unhappy. "You could've at least said thank you." He muttered to himself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> She nodded wiping her tears away.
> (I gtg to sleep Sparro can control Kaida if the RP is ending tonight.)



(Night! It'll have to end tomorrow, Lani controls The Devil and we need the devil to end the RP.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

She heard him and turned around. She walked up to him calmly and said, "Thank you. Are you happy, diva?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aki

"Yes. You don't have to ever talk to me again; _I don't feel as if I want too._" and he paused for a moment.

"By the way, I did mean what I said, about my love for you." He said quietly, this time meaning it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2015)

(**** JUST GOT REAL)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (**** JUST GO REAL)



(Exactly the reaction I was going for.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki
> 
> "Yes. You don't have to ever talk to me again; _I don't feel as if I want too._" and he paused for a moment.
> 
> "By the way, I did mean what I said, about my love for you." He said quietly, this time meaning it.


"Wrong. All lies." She walked over to a patch of dirt and started digging with her hands.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (**** JUST GOT REAL)



(I'M MAKING A GRAVE FOR YOU)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(He actually meant it lmao)
Aki

"You don't have to believe me." He called over. "Good day." And with that, he left towards the battlefield.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Wrong. All lies." She walked over to a patch of dirt and started digging with her hands.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Oh, Make it for Pieri.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (He actually meant it lmao)
> Aki
> 
> "You don't have to believe me." He called over. "Good day." And with that, he left towards the battlefield.



(Still don't believe them ding dong damn lies (ಠ益ಠ) )
She had a shallow hole near her feet. _Come on, do it for Pieri!_ She kept digging, her nails black with dirt.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Still don't believe them ding dong damn lies (ಠ益ಠ) )
> She had a shallow hole near her feet. _Come on, do it for Pieri!_ She kept digging, her nails black with dirt.



(You don't have to believe me. Good day.

Everything will be interesting again if she realizes he meant it though X3)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Still don't believe them ding dong damn lies (ಠ益ಠ) )
> She had a shallow hole near her feet. _Come on, do it for Pieri!_ She kept digging, her nails black with dirt.



(Also, About Free....YEAH IT LOOKS WEIRD AF)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(I'll make her come to notice he actually loves her then.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Also, About Free....YEAH IT LOOKS WEIRD AF)



(It's an anime about guys swimming. What did you expect xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I'll make her come to notice he actually loves her then.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Rin looks hot AF tho)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Rin looks hot AF tho)



(Nah, Nagisa looks hot. Like, super hot.)
Ririchiyo finally what looked like a small grave. She slowly dragged Pieri inside it and covered it with dirt.
Edit- gonna take a shower. Will be back soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone else on?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Nah, Nagisa looks hot. Like, super hot.)
> Ririchiyo finally what looked like a small grave. She slowly dragged Pieri inside it and covered it with dirt.
> Edit- gonna take a shower. Will be back soon!
> 
> ...



Back on.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Back on.



(Emi, this was scary ;-; It was just as I VMed you!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Waiting on you for the confession, bloop.

How old are you, bloop?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Emi, this was scary ;-; It was just as I VMed you!)



(I'm sorry! The police came to my door and asked if knew somebody.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Waiting on you for the confession, bloop.
> 
> How old are you, bloop?



I'm 10.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Waiting on you for the confession, bloop.
> 
> How old are you, bloop?


Over 9000

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (I'm sorry! The police came to my door and asked if knew somebody.)



(Jeez, that sounds terrifying!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Over 9000
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



BECAUSE IT'S ST.PAUL


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> BECAUSE IT'S ST.PAUL



Never been. Is it bad?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (I'm sorry! The police came to my door and asked if knew somebody.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DID I SAY EMI OR BLOOP


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Never been. Is it bad?



No, It's not like Compton. Also please listen to this: https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-sacrifice

It's the ending song to my roleplay does in fit in this or my rp?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> No, It's not like Compton. Also please listen to this: https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-sacrifice
> 
> It's the ending song to my roleplay does in fit in this or my rp?)



(Surprisingly fitting c: )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Surprisingly fitting c: )



To this rp? What about this? https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-i-may-fall


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> To this rp? What about this? https://m.soundcloud.com/jshigley/rwby-i-may-fall



(To yours! I think the second is better for this one.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Okay, I'm gonna get back on track now)
Remembering what Aki said, she froze. _His words seemed genuine, but how can I believe it's not fake?_ An idea popped into her head.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (To yours! I think the second is better for this one.)



(Ok, thank you!!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He walked on, tears rolling down his cheeks. He _did_ mean it, yet she didn't believe him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She walked on to the battlefield, not caring that she could get killed. 
"Prove it. Prove you actually love me. It doesn't matter how."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(If you want a playlist of sad video game music to listen to, here ya go: https://soundcloud.com/mane-97/1valiant-hearts-ost-little-trinketry
I don't really care if you don't want to, ya don't have to. Also, the playlist should only have 8-9 songs in it. If you count more, sound cloud decided to keep playing.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(ACK WHAT THE **** DO I DO NOW)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (If you want a playlist of sad video game music to listen to, here ya go: https://soundcloud.com/mane-97/1valiant-hearts-ost-little-trinketry
> I don't really care if you don't want to, ya don't have to. Also, the playlist should only have 8-9 songs in it. If you count more, sound cloud decided to keep playing.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(I don't know! ;-; *panic mode panic mode*)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (If you want a playlist of sad video game music to listen to, here ya go: https://soundcloud.com/mane-97/1valiant-hearts-ost-little-trinketry
> I don't really care if you don't want to, ya don't have to. Also, the playlist should only have 8-9 songs in it. If you count more, sound cloud decided to keep playing.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(This is insane. Now, Pieri's not liking this...)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(If you want kawaii-overload stuff, here- https://soundcloud.com/nyansai/little-raindrop)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I don't know! ;-; *panic mode panic mode*)



(UGH I DO THIS)
Aki

"What am I thinking.." He said quietly. He flew towards where he last saw Riri; she wasn't there. He looked around and saw her on the battlefield.

"Riri!"

(APOLLO WHAT THE **** HAPPENED TO CHROM)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked him straight in the eye. 
"Prove that you love me. Then, just maybe, I'll believe you."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(I can see a fight for there lives in this song, https://m.soundcloud.com/airrecordsmusic/thomas-bergersen-fearless-sun)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (UGH I DO THIS)
> Aki
> 
> "What am I thinking.." He said quietly. He flew towards where he last saw Riri; she wasn't there. He looked around and saw her on the battlefield.
> ...



(Oh yeah...)
Chrom is probably dead.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He flew down, and saw a bunch of raised-dead quickly moving towards her. He started killing them one by one as an eagle. "Is saving you enough?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Not really, when I could easily do it myself." She turned into an eagle as well and started slashing the undead. 
_How disgusting that someone would bring back the resting._ She thought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

"Well, what in the goddamn hell should I do?"
(Is you ready for Aki to die? C:< )

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (This is insane. Now, Pieri's not liking this...)



I don't get it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Not really, when I could easily do it myself." She turned into an eagle as well and started killing the undead.
> _How disgusting that someone would bring back the resting._ She thought.



(Pieri doesn't like her new personality.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Pieri doesn't like her new personality.)



(Ri's? Because I'm not changing that.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ri's? Because I'm not changing that.)



(Ri seemed to change.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Ri's? Because I'm not changing that.)



OHHHHHHHH GET REKT EMI OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Ri seemed to change.)



(That's fine by me.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> OHHHHHHHH GET REKT EMI OHHHHHHHHHH



are you high

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let's play CaH!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> are you high
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Let's play CaH!


Two things
One, I am not in possession of my laptop atm
Two, you're ten. You probably shouldn't play CaH


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Two things
> One, I am not in possession of my laptop atm
> Two, you're ten. You probably shouldn't play CaH



(CaH? All that's coming up is Congenital adrenal hyperplasia)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (CaH? All that's coming up is Congenital adrenal hyperplasia)



Cards against humanity


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Cards against humanity



(Isn't that 18+? Also, we should get back to the story x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(I posted last in the actual story._. )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I posted last in the actual story._. )



(You're right, I'm an idiot xD Sorry!)

"I don't care. If what you're claiming is actually true, you should be able to prove it."

(If you're wondering why she's so different, it's because she reverted back to her old personality because she doesn't trust Aki or Kaida anymore and Pieri's dead, so .-.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(ACK ME IRL FACE DECIDED TO START ON A BEARD)

He immediately landed in a place, out of danger. "Then get down here."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Fine." She flew down. "Now what?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He walked up to her and just kissed her, on the lips.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Her eyes widened and slowly closed. She was incredibly taken aback.
She broke apart from him and said, "Good enough."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(I'm fangirling so hard Idek who to ship.)

Aki

He pulled back. "Do you believe me now?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(I was expecting a hug or something xD)
She looked away, blushing. "Of course."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(LETS DO IT XD)
Aki

"Well, to really assure you..." He hugged her, tight.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(Wow lol)
"N-no, it's really fine. You've done enough." She stepped back and stared at him, her face red.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(What do I do next lmao I wanna make this cute)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(I have no idea ;-; We're in the middle of a war, it's a little hard to make it cute Cx)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Too bad CX)

"Follow me." Aki said, turning into an eagle and flying towards the coastline.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(wtf there's freaking undead rising and we're taking a trip to the beach? xD)
"What?!" She became an eagle and followed him. _What's the point of this?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(We all need to kick back and relax once in a while XD)

He landed at the coast, waiting for her to land.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She landed on the sand next to him. "What are we doing here?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(Hey guys, I'm back. The police came back again :/)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Ahaha you're either gonna laugh or get pissed with what I'm about to do)

"Take off your shoes."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Hey guys, I'm back. The police came back again :/)



(Hi! Why did they come?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Ahaha you're either gonna laugh or get pissed with what I'm about to do)
> 
> "Take off your shoes."



(What the hell is gonna happen)
"Uhhh, fine." She took off her shoes and carefully placed them in the sand.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi! Why did they come?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(They were looking for a man again. :/

@Sparro; Pieri is dead, I thought the roleplay is gonna end.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (They were looking for a man again. :/)



(Is he missing or a criminal?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

He picked her up and threw her into the shallow water. He started laughing.

(U MAD BRO??)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He picked her up and threw her into the shallow water. He started laughing.
> 
> (U MAD BRO??)



(You! I want to join in D:<)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He picked her up and threw her into the shallow water. He started laughing.
> 
> (U MAD BRO??)



(*breathes sigh of relief* I thought Aki had a foot fetish or something and I got super worried ;-; )
"Hey!" She grabbed his ankle and dragged him in with her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Is he missing or a criminal?)



(Missing.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Lmao what the **** no)

He laughed, letting himself be dragged into the water. He started to splash her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Missing.)



(God, that would terrify me. I hate stuff like that.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (You! I want to join in D:<)



Join what


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (God, that would terrify me. I hate stuff like that.)



(He's been missing since 2009 I heard, I didn't hear much as my cousin told me to go upstairs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Join what



(This. I thought this would gonna end today. Since this is...Ya know...)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She tried to block the sea water with her hands as she laughed. "Take this!" She cupped water in her hands and splashed him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is LTWA abbreviation for something NSFW? It keeps automatically censoring it :/)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Sal****er? LMAO)

"Incoming!" He yelled as he swam forward and tackled her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She fell back into the water, dragging Aki with her. While underwater, she kissed him on the lips.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(YOOOOOOOOO my heart stopped for a moment)

Aki kissed back, but only troubling thoughts conquered his mind. _What if Kaida finds out?_ He wondered. _I wish I could just die._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She fell back into the water, dragging Aki with her. While underwater, she kissed him on the lips.



(Man, Kaida is gonna...No what, Kaida is done with this rp so what ever.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Man, Kaida is gonna...No what, Kaida is done with this rp so what ever.)



(It's funny to think that this wasn't even my choice in the beginning.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Man, Kaida is gonna...No what, *Kaida is done with this rp so what ever.)*



EXCUSE ME?!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> EXCUSE ME?!



(Isn't this RP over today? It's 2:14 am here.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (YOOOOOOOOO my heart stopped for a moment)
> 
> Aki kissed back, but only troubling thoughts conquered his mind. _What if Kaida finds out?_ He wondered. _I wish I could just die._


(My heart stopped when I realized a Free! Iwatobi Swim Club movie was coming out.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (My heart stopped when I realized a Free! Iwatobi Swim Club movie was coming out.)



(10 years ago, Over 1,000,000 millions people bought my burgers in a blink of a eye. And the whole world just ****in watched.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (Isn't this RP over today? It's 2:14 am here.)



It was going to, but the great battle between the goddess and the Devil isn't over. That's when Aki's gonna die)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It was going to, but the great battle between the goddess and the Devil isn't over. That's when Aki's gonna die)



(DON'T EVEN FREAKING DARREEEE RI HAS GONE THROUGH TOO MUCH)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (DON'T EVEN FREAKING DARREEEE)



(It's already been planned, he's gonna die saving Kaida and Riri C:< )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It was going to, but the great battle between the goddess and the Devil isn't over. That's when Aki's gonna die)



(BUT MY CHARACTERS ARE DEAD, I want to roleplay.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (BUT MY CHARACTERS ARE DEAD, I want to roleplay.)



Just go to sleep


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's already been planned, he's gonna die saving Kaida and Riri C:< )



(I want to find out who he liked more before he died as payment )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's already been planned, he's gonna die saving Kaida and Riri C:< )



(Pieri was supposed to die like that too, But she just died from her injures and heart failure.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I want to find out who he liked more before he died as payment )



(You'll never get to know because Idek either :3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You'll never get to know because Idek either :3)



(Aw hell naw, Ri's gonna kill him before he actually does if he doesn't)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Aw hell naw, Ri's gonna kill him before he actually does if he doesn't)



(That's too bad, I've already got this planned lmao)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Just go to sleep



(I'm just gonna edit my rp.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(But what if I ask him right now? C:<)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Then I'd get really mad and just not respond)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(Well, crap.)
Ririchiyo stood up, gasping for breath. She swam around happily.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Dat reaction)
Aki swam after her, then caught up and yelled, "Race you to that rock!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Alright!" She counted down. "3...2...1...Go!" She took off, breaststroke swimming. 
(That's the swim Nagisa does :3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

He was off, just freestyling the swim. He swam at a somewhat fast pace, keeping slightly in front of Ri.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(I'm pretty sure breast is slower, but you should never doubt the Nagisa)
She reached the rock, realizing that Aki had gotten there first.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

"Good race." He panted a little bit. The ground was still shallow and he could barely stand.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Yeah!" She smiled and floated on her back. Because she was so tiny, even this shallow area was up to her chest.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

"Hah, short." He laughed. "You're short."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Well, you're super tall!" She stuck her tongue out at him. "So tall!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

"And that's why I can do this!" He started to noogy her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Hey!" She aggressively rubbed her head against his stomach. 
(I don't feel tired, but when I blink I get sluggish for a second x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

"That's not going to stop me!" He smiled, noogying her even harder.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She head butted him, trying to get him to stop.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(I should go to sleep before I pass out XD)

"Fine, fine, I'll stop." He said. "Probably time to go back to the plains."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(I know  I'm so tired)
"Yeah. But, for the time being, it was fun!" She slipped her shoes back on and flew off to the plains again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

"Yep!" He followed. Once he landed, he decided to go to sleep. It was late. "G'night!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G'night, Bloop! :3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Good night!" She smiled happily and laid on the ground, staring at stars before she fell asleep.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(Check it!!!! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-a-roleplay-made-by-Emi&p=5668298#post5668298)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh cool - you added locations!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(Good morning! Anyone on?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Good morning! Anyone on?)



(I am AND YOU GUYS ARE KILLING MY SHIPPING HEART REST IN PEACE ME.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I am AND YOU GUYS ARE KILLING MY SHIPPING HEART REST IN PEACE ME.)



(WHY DID YOU GUYS WANT RI TO FALL IN LOVE WITH HIM ;_; )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WHY DID YOU GUYS WANT RI TO FALL IN LOVE WITH HIM ;_; )



(I only wanted Ri to kiss Aki ;-; ITS ALL SPARRO'S FAULT HERINRJNRBHJ)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I only wanted Ri to kiss Aki ;-; ITS ALL SPARRO'S FAULT HERINRJNRBHJ)



(Well, this went a little too far then. *steps back*)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Well, this went a little too far then. *steps back*)



( xD Anyway you want to wait for everyone else till we start RPing?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> ( xD Anyway you want to wait for everyone else till we start RPing?)



(Sure! I'm having a softball game at 1:00pm-ish TBTF time, so I'll have to leave around then.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sure! I'm having a softball game at 1:00pm-ish TBTF time, so I'll have to leave around then.)



(Okay!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Okay!)



(Just gonna lurk here then xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Just gonna lurk here then xD)



(If Sparro would have made Aki polyromantic this whole situation could have been avoided xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (If Sparro would have made Aki polyromantic this whole situation could have been avoided xD)



(x3 I believe we could've avoided all of it if no one had brought up 'what if Ri liked Aki'?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Sorry if I'm evil C:< )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Sorry if I'm evil C:< )



(this rp is dead)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (this rp is dead)



(It's ending anyway.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (this rp is dead)



If it's dead then go away


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

*The Devil*

He one last roar, then.....he died.....?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> *The Devil*
> 
> He one last roar, then.....he died.....?



No I have more plans


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Yay ^.^

You don't wanna join another RP too, do you


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(Sparro's retiring from Roleplaying, This is his last. For now.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yay ^.^
> 
> You don't wanna join another RP too, do you



I know, I know.

Bloop wants us to wait for her for the finale. If you have to sleep, I'll just play both parts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Sparro's retiring from Roleplaying, This is his last. For now.)



Lani was the very first person I told


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Sad ain't it?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> Bloop wants us to wait for her for the finale. If you have to sleep, I'll just play both parts.
> 
> ...



(YOU TOLD LANI FIRST

BUT NOT YOUR BEST RP BUDDY


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

(We talk to each other on Kik so..yeah..idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND WHAT 
I WANT TO BE YOUR BEST RP BUDDY ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Why are you making me choose
My best RP buddy will always, no matter what, be Chrome.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Cri

ok


i see how it is 

m8

bruh


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

(I am back it took me so long because after I did my HW I had field hockey lmao.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Ajay wont talk -_-


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(isnt this rp ded)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

(WELCOME TO THE LAND OF DREAMS)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WELCOME TO THE LAND OF DREAMS)



(JOIN MY RP NOWWW)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (JOIN MY RP NOWWW)



(GIMME A SEC EMIIII I CRAVE THIS RP'S FINALE)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

GUYZ IM HERE HAI

THIS IS DEDICATION BRO - ITS ONE AM


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (GIMME A SEC EMIIII I CRAVE THIS RP'S FINALE)



(p.s are you a gang member or government member)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (p.s are you a gang member or government member)



(Gang, why?)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

KIK ME WHEN THIS ACTUALLY GETS STARTED


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> GUYZ IM HERE HAI
> 
> THIS IS DEDICATION BRO - ITS ONE AM



(I've stayed up to five am before for an event. That's true dedication x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Are we ready?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Are we ready?



(Yes indeedy)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

(Yes yes yes yes)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena

"Demon! Show yourself!" She yelled. Her guard went down when she saw a few of her people watching the battle and fighting the undead themselves.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Gang, why?)



(because the government is corrupt and i have alot of scenes that will make you hate them)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (because the government is corrupt and i have alot of scenes that will make you hate them)



(Oh boy oh boy oh boy)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ririchiyo woke up and saw Kaida and Aki sleeping. She saw Pieri's small grave and sighed. 
_So it wasn't a dream?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys get ready for the feels today


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Guys get ready for the feels today



(gg m8)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Guys get ready for the feels today



(K.)

Kaida awoke and saw Riri she quickly looked away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He woke up; the battle was still ongoing. He sighed, saying, "What's the point?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Ririchiyo saw Kaida avoid eye contact. She didn't even care anymore. She just wanted to live to tomorrow.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked at the destruction around her, _How could this have happened?_ Luna climbed onto her shoulders.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(LANI HURRY YOUR **** UP)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She grimly watched the battle between Lamiela and the Devil. The undead were hobbling around, unaware of the group's presence.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Idk to say umm am i the devil again?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes Lani you are


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

What was happening...?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Read what the goddess said like 1-2 pages back


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm the shttiest rper ever
Idek what to type here


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ugh I'll start you off

The Devil

He rammed her to the ground. "Ah, never let your guard down!" He laughed. He saw Kaida and Riri, but ignored Aki. "You two are dead."

Lamiena

"No!" She yelled, on the ground. She couldn't sum up the power to stop him.

(Feels R coming soon)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

"Huh? I'm dead?" Kaida asked, she was in so much shock she was confused.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked at the Devil and was overcome with panic. She froze and couldn't move.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ugh I'll start you off
> 
> The Devil
> 
> ...


NO NO NO NO PIERI SAVE THEM BUT SHES DED ;(((


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloop don't do that plz I have plans


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Bloop don't do that plz I have plans



(Well damn, I'll edit it now)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

The Devil

"You're dead!" He yelled, and started to place his hand over them to squish them.

Aki
"No!" He yelled, and ran at the two girls. His scarf flew off, he jumped and pushed the two of them out of the way. He, however was not spared. He was squished under and started his last words and breathes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked at Aki, completely in denial. _There's no way... that can't be..._ She slowly walked over and picked up his scarf.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The Devil
> 
> "You're dead!" He yelled, and started to place his hand over them to squish them.
> 
> ...


Pieri gasped as she saw Aki squished. (Pieri is gasping in HEAVEN)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(He's alive for like another two-three posts lmao)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaida broke down seeing her love one crushed she ran after his scarf and put it on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> She looked at Aki, completely in denial. _There's no way... that can't be..._ She slowly walked over and picked up his scarf.



(NO THATS KAIDAS THING I HAD IT PLANNED OUT.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida broke down seeing her love one crushed she ran after his scarf and put it on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(WHY)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WHY)



(I HAD IT PLANNED WE HAD IT PLANNED.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Pieri started to sob, "Aki...Your a hero..."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I HAD IT PLANNED WE HAD IT PLANNED.)



(F*** IT WAS LIKE THE PERFECT THING ;-; FINNNEEE)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

What about you two put it on...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Are you gonna talk to Aki? XD


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Are you gonna talk to Aki? XD



(yes.)
She secured the scarf onto her neck and walked over to Aki. She started to cry.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He grabbed Kaida's hand. "I...love you..." He coughed, "I love you both."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Ririchiyo looked at him, slowly dying. She felt hollow, too stunned to cry.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaida was in denial, "It's okay Aki, your going to be fine!" She tried to smile through her tears.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Aki
> 
> He grabbed Kaida's hand. "I...love you..." He coughed, "I love you both."



WHAT ABOUT PIERI


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She slowly starting to feel tears down her cheeks. _This can't be real. Pieri, now Aki. This can't be real._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Aki

He smiled, and tears started to steam down his face. "Goodbye..I love you all." He coughed, and on his last breath, he said, "just stay alive for me, okay?" And with that, he closed his eyes and breathed his last breath.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaida started to scream, "NO! NO! NO!" She had a mental breakdown.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked up, seeing his last breath. Quickly, she kissed him on the lips and wept on his chest.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

The Devil

"At least I got one.." He laughed.

Lamiena

"And I got you!" She yelled, chaining him the ground and yelled, "demon, to the underworld!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaida didn't care Riri kissed Aki, she hugged her and said "How could this have happened?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Seeing the Devil being dragged into the Earth again, she felt bittersweet. 
_Sure, the world is saved, but my best friends are dead._


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Seeing the Devil being dragged into the Earth again, she felt bittersweet.
> _Sure, the world is saved, but my best friends are dead._



(SPARROOOOOO

WE NEED TO BE SPIRITS )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

The Devil

"No!" He yelled out, in pain. His dark veil was disappearing.

Lamiena

"Begone! Burn!" She yelled. Once the devil was diminished, she turned to a human size and flew towards the two weeping mortals.

"His death was not in vain, for this war has now ending on my command, and he will be honored." She approached the deceased Aki. "You will be remembered, young Aki. You are a hero; and you shall be remembered." She said, and created a large and monumental crypt in his honor.

"Rest in peace, young eagle."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The Devil
> 
> "No!" He yelled out, in pain. His dark veil was disappearing.
> 
> ...



(rip aki. we need a sequel.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloop and Pocky, do what you can; the end of this RP is at hand.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She looked at it, tears staining her face. _I already miss those two so, so much._


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Luna ran up to the goddess, "Finally that beast is gone."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (rip aki. we need a sequel.)



No.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Pieri started to sob harder, "A Great Hero..." (Aki is in heaven with Pieri. Let's make LOVEEEE)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> No.


(lets make love )


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Emi SHUTUP Pieri is dead and so is Aki)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She didn't want to live without her only friends. She flew to the coastline and admired the ocean from a cliff. She smiled. "I'll only be gone for a little while." And let herself fall into the water, over 100 feet high.
(sry best opportunity)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She didn't want to live without her only friends. She flew to the coastline and admired the ocean from a cliff. She smiled. "I'll only be gone for a little while." And let herself fall into the water, over 100 feet high.



No don't even goddamnit


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No don't even goddamnit



(Whoops  )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She didn't want to live without her only friends. She flew to the coastline and admired the ocean from a cliff. She smiled. "I'll only be gone for a little while." And let herself fall into the water, over 100 feet high.



(WELP RIP MY DREAM THAT RIRI WOULD APPEAR IN A NON CANON FUTURE.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena

She saw the young one fall. She stopped her in midair. "Don't even; just live your life." (IDGAF SHE LIVES)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

(#always ignored by sparro and riri)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No don't even goddamnit



(Just do it.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

She felt herself being pushed back onto the cliff. "Lamiena, stop being saltier than the Dead Sea and let me die, dammit."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lamiena
> 
> She saw the young one fall. She stopped her in midair. "Don't even; just live your life." (IDGAF SHE LIVES)


(SPARRO SHE CAN DIE. JUST LEAVE IT)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (#always ignored by sparro and riri)



(im here for u)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena

"Tell me what the point is! Aki himself asked you to live! Will you not heed his words?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (#always ignored by sparro and riri)



(bby I'm sorry but Ri had to die)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (bby I'm sorry but Ri had to die)



(Its k man.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(I just want an argument to go on for a bit B) )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lamiena
> 
> "Tell me what the point is! Aki himself asked you to live! Will you not heed his words?!"



"Dying means escaping the pain. It's unbearable."


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Dying means escaping the pain. It's unbearable."



(YOU TOLD KAIDA THAT SHE WAS A COWARD FOR KILLING HERSELF.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena

"What pain will you have? You will cause more pain then you will do good!" (Don't worry I'm gonna let her die)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (YOU TOLD KAIDA THAT SHE WAS A COWARD FOR KILLING HERSELF.)



(I know, I'm a total hypocrite xD)

"Who will be pained? My family doesn't give a crap and Kaida hates me anyways."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (YOU TOLD KAIDA THAT SHE WAS A COWARD FOR KILLING HERSELF.)



(wut)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaida was crying, "Riri if only, you hadn't flown away, You're my only friend left.."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena

"When did she say she hated you? She just hugged you, whilst crying! She needs someone she knows nearby!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"She has other friends. She has Jaiden." She started to walk towards the edge of the cliff again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lamiena
"She is crying over you right now!" She yelled, with her booming voice.

"If you will try to kill yourself again, I will not stop you. But remember, as you watch over from above, you will see her pain and regret it all. She already lost her loved one, and that cat won't ever let her die."


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

"Thank you for the advice." She calmly walked off the cliff and leapt off, doing a mid-air flip, and dived down, dying from the impact.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Riri: I'm going down with style!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, thanks to everyone who made what will probably be my last RP great. I bid you farewell; have fun in life! I declare this RP over.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> "Thank you." She calmly walked off the cliff and leapt off, doing a mid-air flip, and dived down, dying from the impact.



"Oh god...Riri..." Pieri started to sob again. Not knowing if she will go to hell or heaven.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Riri: I'm going down with style!)



(Hell yeah)

She woke up in the clouds. 
_Did it work?_ It did. She saw Aki and Pieri. She smiled with tears in her eyes.

 "Sorry for breaking my promise."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hell yeah)
> 
> She woke up in the clouds.
> _Did it work?_ It did. She saw Aki and Pieri. She smiled with tears in her eyes.
> ...


Pieri hugged Riri tight. (Kaida is lonely.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri hugged Riri tight. (Kaida is lonely.)



(Kaida, if you kill yourself, bring the cat so she can't complain. Too harsh?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri hugged Riri tight. (Kaida is lonely.)



(Kaida is dead on the inside.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Kaida is dead on the inside.)



(Why not kill off Kaida?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Why not kill off Kaida?)



(If there was a sequal I was going to make Kaida have a child (Aki's duh.) and that would be their story.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (If there was a sequal I was going to make Kaida have a child (Aki's duh.) and that would be their story.)



(Wait, Aki had sex with Kaida?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wait, Aki had sex with Kaida?)



(Who knows lmao.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wait, Aki had sex with Kaida?)



(Apparently lmao )


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Apparently lmao )



(Wtf I never saw *that* scene xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Apparently lmao )



(MAKE ITTT)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wtf I never saw *that* scene xD)



(It happened in our minds)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (MAKE ITTT)



Emi that's disgusting you're 10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It happened in our minds)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(GASP ARE YOU GUYS TELEPATHIC :0)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It happened in our minds)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


i meant the sequel


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (GASP ARE YOU GUYS TELEPATHIC :0)



Why are we still talking with parenthesis lmao

Yassssss you know it

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> i meant the sequel



No.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

(RIRI TO TALK TO MEH)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (RIRI TO TALK TO MEH)



No. I already said it; the RP is officially over.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No. I already said it; the RP is officially over.



(dammit rip this rp)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why are we still talking with parenthesis lmao
> 
> Yassssss you know it
> 
> ...



WOWIE I WANNA BE TELEPATHIC BUT NO ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

honestly i loved this rp


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> honestly i loved this rp



(Yeah, this was really fun! I'm reading through the parts I like again right now :3)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yeah, this was really fun! I'm reading through the parts I like again right now :3)



I cried for Kaida tbh.

SPARRO CAN I WRITE A FUTURE FAN FIC ON MY GOOGLE DOCS


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I cried for Kaida tbh.
> 
> SPARRO CAN I WRITE A FUTURE FAN FIC ON MY GOOGLE DOCS



(I'm heartless, so I never once cried during this RP)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

im writing my future fan fic.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

good job everyone


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

The Deleted Pieri Death Scene is coming to a theater near you?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

(Kaida in the future lmao, 



Spoiler:  











)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Which part was your guys' favorite? I personally liked the festival; it was such a different feel from the horrific events the group had gone through and it really brightened the story during the dark time.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Which part was your guys' favorite? I personally liked the festival; it was such a different feel from the horrific events the group had gone through and it really brightened the story during the dark time.



Kaida getting tortured by Junpei because I loved playing it out lmao and i was hyping it all day.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Pieri held Aki and Riri's hand. "I love you all..." Pieri started die off, Writing a note to have her organs donated to the doctors. "Goodbye..." Pieri's faint heart stopped, She was pale. "In times like this, Somebody has to die." Tsu said as he was watching Pieri die. Pieri saw the gates to heaven.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kaida getting tortured by Junpei because I loved playing it out lmao and i was hyping it all day.



SO SAD ;_;


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Which part was your guys' favorite? I personally liked the festival; it was such a different feel from the horrific events the group had gone through and it really brightened the story during the dark time.





P o c k y said:


> Kaida getting tortured by Junpei because I loved playing it out lmao and i was hyping it all day.



^^^^^^^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Which part was your guys' favorite? I personally liked the festival; it was such a different feel from the horrific events the group had gone through and it really brightened the story during the dark time.



Tsu appearing and Junpei. Lock's really bumped me our because i had a cracked tablet to type it on. Tsu as a character was planned from the start actually. He was supposed to be Juuzou off of Tokyo Ghoul but I was a in love with Joker's design in The Dark Knight and Vaas quotes from FC3 made Tsu be the character he is. A Insane/Calm Person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> (Kaida in the future lmao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(HOW DARE YOU LOL)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Tsu appearing and Junpei. Lock's really bumped me our because i had a cracked tablet to type it on. Tsu as a character was planned from the start actually. He was supposed to be Juuzou off of Tokyo Ghoul but I was a in love with Joker's design in The Dark Knight and Vaas quotes from FC3 made Tsu be the character he is. A Insane/Calm Person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(SHE IS NAGISA FURUKAWA'S MOTHER XDD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't really decide so.....
My favorites scene were with the battle between Lamiena and The Devil. That was epic.
I also loved Aki's death scene :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (SHE IS NAGISA FURUKAWA'S MOTHER XDD)



How was Tsu as a character btw?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can't really decide so.....
> My favorites scene were with the battle between Lamiena and The Devil. That was epic.
> I also loved Aki's death scene :3



can i make my future fan fic xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> How was Tsu as a character btw?



He was pretty cool.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can't really decide so.....
> My favorites scene were with the battle between Lamiena and The Devil. That was epic.
> I also loved Aki's death scene :3



What was your favorite Torture Scene?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> can i make my future fan fic xD



Go for it


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Go for it



yesss I'll show u guys when I'm done.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> What was your favorite Torture Scene?



I didn't like any of them.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I didn't like any of them.



just pick one pls

lock's was stupid, i have to confess. tsu's was better to me and junpei's was awesome too.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> just pick one pls
> 
> lock's was stupid, i have to confess. tsu's was better to me and junpei's was awesome too.



Fine
Junpei ftw


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Fine
> Junpei ftw



#junpei is best


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

All of them made me sad, so NONE


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

What's your favorite Aki scene, guys?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What's your favorite Aki scene, guys?



Death Scene xO

Favorite Pieri Scene?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What's your favorite Aki scene, guys?



in the water with kaida obvs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Favorite Kaida scene?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Death Scene xO
> 
> Favorite Pieri Scene?



When she died

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> in the water with kaida obvs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Favorite Kaida scene?



Saw it coming

Their first kiss


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

finished the first chapter 

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-First-Chapter-567060551


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> finished the first chapter
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-First-Chapter-567060551



well ushio die because of a illness or get squashed


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> finished the first chapter
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-First-Chapter-567060551



Zomfg it's beautiful


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> finished the first chapter
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-First-Chapter-567060551



Good so far


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> well ushio die because of a illness or get squashed



I don't know lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I don't know lmao



PUT PIERI IN IT I NEED TO MAKE A DEVIANART BRB


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What's your favorite Aki scene, guys?



Sightseeing through the town with Ri. It was super cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> PUT PIERI IN IT I NEED TO MAKE A DEVIANART BRB



YES AND RIIIIRIIIICHIYYOOOO


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Sightseeing through the town with Ri. It was super cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



k but imma make it super feels packed


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Sightseeing through the town with Ri. It was super cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


That was a beautiful moment


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> PUT PIERI IN IT I NEED TO MAKE A DEVIANART BRB



Wait are you really making one


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> k but imma make it super feels packed



Idgaf, just have much Ririchiyo and such eagle






- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> That was a beautiful moment



It was fun. Very easygoing!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Idgaf, just have much Ririchiyo and such eagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omf such doge wow love


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> omf such doge wow love



DOGE


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> omf such doge wow love



R u makin chapter 2


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Favorite Ri chapter?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> R u makin chapter 2



I just started writing it i will do 3 chapters 2day


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I just started writing it i will do 3 chapters 2day


Alright good luck

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Favorite Ri chapter?



When they were just taking a break during the great battle


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Alright good luck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



THAT ONE MADE ME SO NERVOUS WHEN YOU ASKED HER TO TAKE HER SHOES OFF


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> THAT ONE MADE ME SO NERVOUS WHEN YOU ASKED HER TO TAKE HER SHOES OFF



Lmao I wanted you to feel nervous


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lmao I wanted you to feel nervous



lol


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lmao I wanted you to feel nervous



Yeah, but I thought you were gonna give her a foot massage or something and I got freaked out


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yeah, but I thought you were gonna give her a foot massage or something and I got freaked out



Nah that's weird

I don't take someone to a coastline for a _massage_.

AND I STILL REMEMBER YOU TALKIN ABOUT DAT WEIRD FETISH YOU THOUGHT AKI HAD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Nah that's weird
> 
> I don't take someone to a coastline for a _massage_.
> 
> AND I STILL REMEMBER YOU TALKIN ABOUT DAT WEIRD FETISH YOU THOUGHT AKI HAD



PEOPLE HAVE IT I SWEAR I THOUGHT HE'D DO WEIRD SH** TO HER FEET


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> PEOPLE HAVE IT I SWEAR I THOUGHT HE'D DO WEIRD SH** TO HER FEET



NO THIS RP STAYS PG 13


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Second-Chapter-567063893

Boop


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Second-Chapter-567063893
> 
> Boop



Wanna talk to your young daughter about how Ri died?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wanna talk to your young daughter about how Ri died?



Maybe, she may not be ready though. Since riri killed herself xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Second-Chapter-567063893
> 
> Boop



I'm gonna cry now I feel guilty for killing Aki


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Maybe, she may not be ready though. Since riri killed herself xD



Wanna talk to her about Pieri died, then? x3


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wanna talk to her about Pieri died, then? x3



How did Pieri die I forgot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'm gonna cry now I feel guilty for killing Aki



Don't cry I am master feels >:3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> How did Pieri die I forgot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was wrong :')


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> How did Pieri die I forgot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Pieri died from her injures and a faint heart.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri died from her injures and a faint heart.



Alright, I think I'll tell Ushio.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pieri died from her injures and a faint heart.



Emi, what was your favorite Ri scene? 
WELLLLL WAHT ABOUT YOU KAIDA


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Emi, what was your favorite Ri scene?
> WELLLLL WAHT ABOUT YOU KAIDA



um when she kissed Aki


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> um when she kissed Aki



Wth why


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

So Kaida is basically the final survivor of the Great War

This story may be much more feelsie if Ri lived


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> So Kaida is basically the final survivor of the Great War
> 
> This story may be much more feelsie if Ri lived



AAHAHAHA WHOOPS


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> So Kaida is basically the final survivor of the Great War
> 
> This story may be much more feelsie if Ri lived



yah pretty much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Wth why



because I'm evil.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> AAHAHAHA WHOOPS


YO POCKY

YOU SHOULD MAKE IT SO RI ACTUALLY SURVIVED IN YOUR STORY


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> YO POCKY
> 
> YOU SHOULD MAKE IT SO RI ACTUALLY SURVIVED IN YOUR STORY



Bloop can decide lmao.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> YO POCKY
> 
> YOU SHOULD MAKE IT SO RI ACTUALLY SURVIVED IN YOUR STORY



YEAH! Since the story is non canon.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloop pls say yes it can touch the heart more


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

I want to make a War Of Four Nations game xp


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm making gold the dollars in the land.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Bloop pls say yes it can touch the heart more



FINE


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> FINE



Ty bby luv u


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

dammit I WANT TO MAKE THE GAME.

it would be bad tho


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> dammit I WANT TO MAKE THE GAME.
> 
> it would be bad tho



Yeah to make a game like that would have to run on a 5+ year time span with an AAA budget.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ty bby luv u



Nu u love Pocky


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Nu u love Pocky



U r 3rd
Pocky, then Chrome, then you.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Third-Chapter-567066732

Last chapt for tonight.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> U r 3rd
> Pocky, then Chrome, then you.



Who is Chrome? Pieri's dog?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Third-Chapter-567066732
> 
> Last chapt for tonight.



Dat ending omg


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Third-Chapter-567066732
> 
> Last chapt for tonight.



NOOOOOO I WANNA READ ABOUT RI


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Who is Chrome? Pieri's dog?



An old TBT friend how disappeared a long time ago ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> NOOOOOO I WANNA READ ABOUT RI



too bad lmaolmaolmao


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> An old TBT friend how disappeared a long time ago ;-;



Oh ;3;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Riri works as a cashier?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> An old TBT friend how disappeared a long time ago ;-;



//cries on sparro// IF SHE WAS STILL HERE...SHE WOULD MARRY YOU.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Riri works as a cashier?



how else am i supposed to make her appear??? xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> too bad lmaolmaolmao



Do it for me pls


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> how else am i supposed to make her appear??? xD



Find her walking around? Idek


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Riri works as a cashier?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I would marry her *pats head*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do it for me pls



YES DO IT FOR YOUR HUSBANDO


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> YES DO IT FOR YOUR HUSBANDO



GOD DAMMIT FINE GUYS


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> GOD DAMMIT FINE GUYS



YIIIISSSSS


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

(I have to do this guys.)

What if Ririchiyo was not ded???? *Cue X-Files theme.*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

That would be great


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fourth-Chapter-567068765

here ya go you thirsty people xD


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

WEHN. WEHN DID YOU FIND TIME TO DO THE SEXING


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fourth-Chapter-567068765
> 
> here ya go you thirsty people xD



oh no.


> "I never knew you did THAT with Aki."



LMAO


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fourth-Chapter-567068765
> 
> here ya go you thirsty people xD



That ending just left me wanting more


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> WEHN. WEHN DID YOU FIND TIME TO DO THE SEXING



when we were underwater ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> when we were underwater -insert lenny face-



WUT


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> WUT



DON'T ASK THESE QUESTIONS LMAO MAYBE IT WAS WHEN YOU WERE SLEEPS??

- - - Post Merge - - -

screw it chapter 5 here we go


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> DON'T ASK THESE QUESTIONS LMAO MAYBE IT WAS WHEN YOU WERE SLEEPS??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> screw it chapter 5 here we go



weird.. I wish my roleplay was this successful LOL


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> DON'T ASK THESE QUESTIONS LMAO MAYBE IT WAS WHEN YOU WERE SLEEPS??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> screw it chapter 5 here we go


SCREW IT BRNG BACK PIERI


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> DON'T ASK THESE QUESTIONS LMAO MAYBE IT WAS WHEN YOU WERE SLEEPS??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> screw it chapter 5 here we go


WOOOO CHAPTER 5 :-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aki stays dead lmao


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> SCREW IT BRNG BACK PIERI



FINEEE (Should Aki come back lmao?)


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Going to sleep BAI


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> FINEEE (Should Aki come back lmao?)



No we outta keep dis emotional


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> FINEEE (Should Aki come back lmao?)



Wait, is he gonna be your husband? Because you think he's dead xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> FINEEE (Should Aki come back lmao?)



before I go, YES LET HIM COME BACK


----------



## milkyi (Oct 18, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No we outta keep dis emotional



k but wat if Kaida finds her long last parents with aki??? Da feels.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Wait, is he gonna be your husband? Because you think he's dead xD



they will get married.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> k but wat if Kaida finds her long last parents with aki??? Da feels.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Too confusing Cx Keep him dead.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Too confusing Cx Keep him dead.



god dangit guys give kaida happiness


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> god dangit guys give kaida happiness



whoopsie


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> god dangit guys give kaida happiness



No, never, never ever in a million years or forever!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> whoopsie



SHES BEEN DEALING WITH THIS FOR 10 YEARS

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fifth-Chapter-567071407

whoops my finger slipped.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> SHES BEEN DEALING WITH THIS FOR 10 YEARS
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fifth-Chapter-567071407
> 
> whoops my finger slipped.



Now we all want chapter 6


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Can we have an epilogue to this story?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Now we all want chapter 6



dood pls


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> SHES BEEN DEALING WITH THIS FOR 10 YEARS
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Fifth-Chapter-567071407
> 
> whoops my finger slipped.


pocky i hate you make morrreee


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Can we have an epilogue to this story?



screw u guys at the end aki is coming bak


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> dood pls



Yes pls moar pls


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yes pls moar pls



PEER PRESSURE!!!! I'M GONNA CALL MY DAD!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> screw u guys at the end aki is coming bak



If you do that I will hate you


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> screw u guys at the end aki is coming bak



So appearently...? Can this story be canon?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> screw u guys at the end aki is coming bak



I'm talking about the TBTF one xD Go ahead though


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> PEER PRESSURE!!!! I'M GONNA CALL MY DAD!!!!



Oh god please no


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If you do that I will hate you



LOVE ME


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> So appearently...? Can this story be canon?



Jeez, no ;-; I don't want Ri to be a cashier


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Jeez, no ;-; I don't want Ri to be a cashier



she could quit after that lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Jeez, no ;-; I don't want Ri to be a cashier



Ri can quit her job. WE CAN BE BOUNTY HUNTERS.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> she could quit after that lmao



They could all go on more adventures and come across Aki's crypt


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

i will make chapter 6 but it will be rlly short cuz its going to be dramatic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ack the anticipation of if all


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Sixth-Chapter-567073144

wow much feels


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Sixth-Chapter-567073144
> 
> wow much feels


omg i dare you to make tsu appear as a mass murderer on loose.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> omg i dare you to make tsu appear as a mass murderer on loose.



maybe


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Moar pls
Not pressuring you
I said pls


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Moar pls
> Not pressuring you
> I said pls



how did it make u feel???


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> how did it make u feel???



It made me anticipate more because it was so short


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

wait this would break the WHOLE timeline as Pieri died and went to heaven. SO NO CANON


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> wait this would break the WHOLE timeline as Pieri died and went to heaven. SO NO CANON



maybe the goddess revived them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> It made me anticipate more because it was so short



good junpei haunts kaida 2k15


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Want morrrree, the anticipation is killing me.
So, can we have an epilogue on here?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Want morrrree, the anticipation is killing me.
> So, can we have an epilogue on here?



Maybe when it ends.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Maybe when it ends.



Hasn't the RP ended already though? Or are you talking about the 10 Years Later one?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Hasn't the RP ended already though? Or are you talking about the 10 Years Later one?



10 years later.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Pocky, YOU MADE ME WANT TO MAKE A STORY WHERE PIERI AND EVERYBODY LIVED BUT TSU AND JUNPEI GOT OUT OF PRISON AND IS TRYING TO KILL YOU DAUGHTER.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

What if Aki stays dead because he was recruited by the Goddess to keep the Devil in check whilst in hell, whilst the others were allowed to come back to Apostaleen?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Pocky, YOU MADE ME WANT TO MAKE A STORY WHERE PIERI AND EVERYBODY LIVED BUT TSU AND JUNPEI GOT OUT OF PRISON AND IS TRYING TO KILL YOU DAUGHTER.



rip Ushio Unknown-Unknown


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> 10 years later.



Dang ;-; I'm so curious as to what happened to everyone!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What if Aki stays dead because he was recruited by the Goddess to keep the Devil in check whilst in hell, whilst the others were allowed to come back to Apostaleen?



no aki is coming back idc if u like it or not.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What if Aki stays dead because he was recruited by the Goddess to keep the Devil in check whilst in hell, whilst the others were allowed to come back to Apostaleen?



What about the whole group is recruited, even Kaida?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

my ipad is at 1% dammit


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> my ipad is at 1% dammit



Plug it in!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Plug it in!



well it died

USING MY COUSIN'S CRACKED TABLET


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> well it died
> 
> USING MY COUSIN'S CRACKED TABLET



k bruh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> well it died
> 
> USING MY COUSIN'S CRACKED TABLET



Hey at least it's something


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

SO EPILOGUE???


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Or next chaptah?!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

EPILOGUE ON THIS THREAD PLEASEEEE ;-; I need it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Tsu killed Ushio, Stabbing her chest. "This is how it feels getting a loved one killed, Kaida." Tsu smiled. While Kaida started to sob uncontrollably. Pieri and Riri vomited on the floor and Aki slammed on the computer screen. "**** YOU!" He yelled out, "I WILL ****ING MURDER YOU AND MAKE YOU SUFFER." Aki started to sob uncontrollably too.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Tsu killed Ushio, Stabbing her chest. "This is how it feels getting a loved one killed, Kaida." Tsu smiled. While Kaida started to sob uncontrollably. Pieri and Riri vomited on the floor and Aki slammed on the computer screen. "**** YOU!" He yelled out, "I WILL ****ING MURDER YOU AND MAKE YOU SUFFER." Aki started to sob uncontrollably too.



What is this


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Seventh-Chapter-567075700

OOPSIE MY FINGER SLIPPED AGAIN.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> EPILOGUE ON THIS THREAD PLEASEEEE ;-; I need it



Epilogue for this RP or her story?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Epilogue for this RP or her story?



I'm not sure how to write an epilogue


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Seventh-Chapter-567075700
> 
> OOPSIE MY FINGER SLIPPED AGAIN.



You make me feel even more bad about killing off Aki


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You make me feel even more bad about killing off Aki



but what if he comes back??? *X-files theme*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Epilogue for this RP or her story?



I'm more interested in this one, but one for Pocky's story would be awesome, too!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> but what if he comes back??? *X-files theme*


Do it at the end 
Make them all explore his crypt and find him there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> I'm more interested in this one, but one for Pocky's story would be awesome, too!



Okay I'll try typing up an epilogue tomorrow, mmkay?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do it at the end
> Make them all explore his crypt and find him there



Alright.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do it at the end
> Make them all explore his crypt and find him there



That'd be awesome until there's the question of, "So, how did you get Kaida pregnant?" 
Which Ri is obviously gonna ask

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Do it at the end
> Make them all explore his crypt and find him there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yesss, thank you!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> That'd be awesome until there's the question of, "So, how did you get Kaida pregnant?"
> Which Ri is obviously gonna ask
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



thxthxthxthx for the idea


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

GREAT

NOW TSU JUST NEEDS TO APPEAR AND ****. HAPPENS


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> GREAT
> 
> NOW TSU JUST NEEDS TO APPEAR AND ****. HAPPENS



No one gives two ****s about Tsu damnit
The goddess would never revive him


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No one gives two ****s about Tsu damnit
> The goddess would never revive him



the goddess knows better she would be like "AWH HELL NO"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> No one gives two ****s about Tsu damnit
> The goddess would never revive him



But this is non canon so what if he survived...?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

(Sorry if I'm pushing it a little here) Can we RP the epilogue? That might be cool!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sorry if I'm pushing it a little here) Can we RP the epilogue? That might be cool!


Nah, that would be a bit much. I'm planning on enterprising a little of the first war, as well.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sorry if I'm pushing it a little here) Can we RP the epilogue? That might be cool!



(That's like can we RP the murder scene of Pieri's mother,
Isn't the epilogue about how Kaida got pregnant?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> But this is non canon so what if he survived...?



It is canon, the goddess revived a bunch of people


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (That's like can we RP the murder scene of Pieri's mother,
> Isn't the epilogue about how Kaida got pregnant?



I wanna know about that


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> (That's like can we RP the murder scene of Pieri's mother,
> Isn't the epilogue about how Kaida got pregnant?



The epilogue IM making is about the RP in general; Pocky can do her own if she wants to.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The epilogue IM making is about the RP in general; Pocky can do her own if she wants to.



(Oh! Ember aka Pieri's mom could appear then.)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> The epilogue IM making is about the RP in general; Pocky can do her own if she wants to.



HOW KAIDA GOT PREGNANT:
Riri asked Kaida "How did you get pregnant?"

"You know.." Kaida started to bang her fists together

(HAPPY NOW XD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> HOW KAIDA GOT PREGNANT:
> Riri asked Kaida "How did you get pregnant?"
> 
> "You know.." Kaida started to bang her fists together
> ...



Very


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> HOW KAIDA GOT PREGNANT:
> Riri asked Kaida "How did you get pregnant?"
> 
> "You know.." Kaida started to bang her fists together
> ...



what


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> HOW KAIDA GOT PREGNANT:
> Riri asked Kaida "How did you get pregnant?"
> 
> "You know.." Kaida started to bang her fists together
> ...



Details, details 
How, when, and where!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Details, details
> How, when, and where!



no tbt is a kids site


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Details, details
> How, when, and where!


Why do you need to know how, out of all things?!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Why do you need to know how, out of all things?!



Why not? It's simply a way to reproduce xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

That's disgusting.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Why not? It's simply a way to reproduce xD



By saying how you also hint towards _many_ other things.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> That's disgusting.



I'M the one that's disgusting?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I'M the one that's disgusting?



Emi you just got called the **** out


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> By saying how you also hint towards _many_ other things.


What on earth do you imply, good sir?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

im sorry

if nsfw was on pocky would be ****ED.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Emi you just got called the **** out



POCKY TOLD ME TO RA+E KAIDA


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eighth-Chapter-567078399

oops im addicted

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> im sorry
> 
> if nsfw was on pocky would be ****ED.
> 
> ...



tru i get into some very nsfw stuff sometimes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eighth-Chapter-567078399
> 
> oops im addicted
> 
> ...



I think I'm addicted too


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eighth-Chapter-567078399
> 
> oops im addicted
> 
> ...



How, when, and where?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> How, when, and where?



OMF BLOOP I SWEAR.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think I'm addicted too



coppa will rip us


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> OMF BLOOP I SWEAR.



I just want info ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

im sorry im sorry 

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Ninth-Chapter-567079587


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> im sorry im sorry
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Ninth-Chapter-567079587



Then tsu appearz


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> im sorry im sorry
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Ninth-Chapter-567079587



When you're done can you please put this in some sorta list so I can bookmark it


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Then tsu appearz



tsu isn't coming back ; - ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> When you're done can you please put this in some sorta list so I can bookmark it



Yup!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Then tsu appearz



No one cares about tsu


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

-cries tears-

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Tenth-Chapter-567081025

I HAVE A PROBLEM

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M HONESTLY CRYING GUYS OMF


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

I think I need to go to rehab these are too addicting


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> -cries tears-
> 
> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Tenth-Chapter-567081025
> 
> ...


what the **** xD


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I think I need to go to rehab these are too addicting



Exactly and thats all I can do tonight. Leaving on a happy note.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

What if Aki can't leave the crypt or the devil can escape


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What if Aki can't leave the crypt or the devil can escape



Is the crypt your gravestone? I'm so confused,


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What if Aki can't leave the crypt or the devil can escape



Idk, hm not sure xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Is the crypt your gravestone? I'm so confused,



I think it is.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

The crypt is his gravestone, yes, but it _may_ have another purpose.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait, how are Ri and Pieri reacting to this?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

(GTG to Sleep goodnight!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Wait, how are Ri and Pieri reacting to this?



(It will be in the next chapter >:3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (GTG to Sleep goodnight!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



NOOOOO


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wait, how are Ri and Pieri reacting to this?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that there happy af too


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (GTG to Sleep goodnight!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I believe my heart has stopped due to anticipation! *falls over and dies*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

I have to go to sleep too. Goodbye everybody! Damn school.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I have to go to sleep too. Goodbye everybody! Damn school.



**** you school
Lani is lurking


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

PRESIDENNT


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> PRESIDENNT



Ahem! _Prime Minister_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since school decided to ruin my week, I have to go ;-;
Bye!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

AW WHAT THE *** I MISSED ALL THIS


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Am I the only person that doesn't have school?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

WAT
WHY NOT


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Some random holiday xD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmao xD
We have a random holiday too next week 
Yaaay
 (I just typed RP instead of holiday xD I think I need help)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm still in denial that the RP is over ;-; I keep coming back to it to see if there's any updates.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(lmao same)

- - - Post Merge - - -

None of the other ones are active either ughhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg i just searched for rp ideas and a load of sexual stuff started coming up xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (lmao same)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You've gotta have the word 'forum' in your sesrch somewhere or you get all the bedroom stuff xD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

ugh i can't find any good ideas ;-;


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> ugh i can't find any good ideas ;-;



Do you use reddit? There's a subreddit called Writing Prompts which has pretty cool story ideas, those might work out well as rps


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll check it outtt :3


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

i am writing the next chapter.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh are you? Do you mean on your own? Or a thread?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Oh are you? Do you mean on your own? Or a thread?



http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-First-Chapter-567060551 
this takes place 10 years after the war.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> i am writing the next chapter.



YAYYY


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> YAYYY



http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Elevnth-Chapter-567167502

#cri for ____


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Elevnth-Chapter-567167502
> 
> #cri for ____



But what if Ri still _does_ love him? _PLOT TWIST_


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> But what if Ri still _does_ love him? _PLOT TWIST_



NO man I ALREADY HAD ENOUGH HEARTBREAK


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> NO man I ALREADY HAD ENOUGH HEARTBREAK



YOU WANTED HER TO KISS HIM DAMMIT


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> YOU WANTED HER TO KISS HIM DAMMIT



thats all i wanted tho ; - ;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> thats all i wanted tho ; - ;



Why did you even want that ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Why did you even want that ;-;



i was feeling evil.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> i was feeling evil.



poor Kaida


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Ooh, I didn't know you could write on DA

(Might try that out *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Ooh, I didn't know you could write on DA
> 
> (Might try that out *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


>



That terrified me for a second. They look like worms ;o;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

His eyes are...so beautiful.. 0.0


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> His eyes are...so beautiful.. 0.0



just like my waifu rose

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> That terrified me for a second. They look like worms ;o;



sorrry ;-;-;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> just like my waifu rose
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pocky how could you do this to me i'm terrified of worms ;3;3;3;3;3;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> pocky how could you do this to me i'm terrified of worms ;3;3;3;3;3;



i am scared of spiders and they always show up on my window ;-;-;-;-;-;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(Wait did you just make a journal entry..?)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (Wait did you just make a journal entry..?)



(Yes.)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(ah ok cool ty)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (ah ok cool ty)



no prob bob


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> no prob bob



wow such swag answer


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> wow such swag answer



ikr


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(lmao i just spent ages writing a fan fic xD thx Pocky)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (lmao i just spent ages writing a fan fic xD thx Pocky)



Can I see?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Eh it's really bad - I was just bored cx

http://lcocoabean.deviantart.com/journal/Bloody-Sunset-An-Another-Fan-Fiction-567178490


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

i  need to mkae a fanfic


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes you do 

Now father


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yes you do
> 
> Now father



ok wait


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KgMA_qC2NgPA0zTPXso6Lm3vpc5JP-OeX11SO3HaxkE/edit?usp=sharing

welp


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

I sang a song for someone and now I'm embaressed lmao.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I sang a song for someone and now I'm embaressed lmao.



lol was it sparro


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> lol was it sparro



maybe 

nice fan fic btw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> maybe :eyeroll:
> 
> nice fan fic btw



thanks.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Now I want to make one :0 Where should I write it? (I have no DA, Wattpad, etc)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Now I want to make one :0 Where should I write it? (I have no DA, Wattpad, etc)



Google Docs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

I sing songs for Pocky >:C


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Google Docs.



I'm MAKING ONE


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I sing songs for Pocky >:C



i sing songs with my bad sings for sparro


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I sing songs for Pocky >:C



I want to make a Christmas playlist. With me singing x.x


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> i sing songs with my bad sings for sparro



WHEN?! I WANNA HEAR ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WHEN?! I WANNA HEAR ;-;



It finished uploading but it's embaressing...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> It finished uploading but it's embaressing...



let meh hear


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I wanna hear!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

um no guys you aren't going deaf today

(Btw Sparro I finished another chapter http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eleventh-Chapter-567167502)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> um no guys you aren't going deaf today
> 
> (Btw Sparro I finished another chapter http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eleventh-Chapter-567167502)



please


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> um no guys you aren't going deaf today
> 
> (Btw Sparro I finished another chapter http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Eleventh-Chapter-567167502)



Hearing is overrated


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait no


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  I hate what u guys make me do.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pFsrwU8tsI&


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

PRESS THE CHAT BUTTON


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wait no



Yes you wonned


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Yes you wonned



NO I DIDN'T


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler:  I hate what u guys make me do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pFsrwU8tsI&



i love it

subcribed


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler:  I hate what u guys make me do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pFsrwU8tsI&



You're a girl, right?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> You are a girl?



duh


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i love it
> 
> subcribed



ium not hating on hyself but the high parts were squeaky and tone deaf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> You're a girl, right?



WHAT DID YOU THINK I WAS? GOD DAMMIT I KNEW I SOUNDED LIKE A LITTLE BOY.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> WHAT DID YOU THINK I WAS? GOD DAMMIT I KNEW I SOUNDED LIKE A LITTLE BOY.



You never know, just gotta make sure


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler:  I hate what u guys make me do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pFsrwU8tsI&



Zomfg it's beautiful


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

- dies in corner ; - ; -


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Now I wanna sing but I'm shy af


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> - dies in corner ; - ; -



I'll see if I can show you guys my voice later, be warned you might die.

Pocky you have a beautiful voice! <3


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Now I wanna sing but I'm shy af



u don't know how hard it was for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I'll see if I can show you guys my voice later, be warned you might die.
> 
> Pocky you have a beautiful voice! <3



if you say so


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

How did we attract 17 guests with this rambling


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> How did we attract 17 guests with this rambling



they want to hear pockys voice


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> How did we attract 17 guests with this rambling



Does it matter


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

I WANT TO SING TOO


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Does it matter





Spoiler:  I suppose not


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm gonna sing again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

o rlly


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm gonna sing again.



Yes moar sanging


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yes moar sanging



it will be this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxFQgF-InXs


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe it's red like roses

Maybe it's the pool of blood

The innocents will lay in when in the end you fail to save them

(They're taking us)

Our world is white like snow

And now they know the cost of trusting you is obliteration

Mirrors will shatter

Crushed by the weight of the world

(The pillars collapse in shame)

There'll be no rest

There'll be no love

There'll be no hero in the end who will rise above

And when it ends

The good will crawl

The shining light will sink in darkness

Victory for hate incarnate

And misery and pain for all when it falls

- - - Post Merge - - -

help


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not singing anymore, lmao.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

WTFFFFFFF i recorded a song and it deleted itself
Fml I'll sing another


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> WTFFFFFFF i recorded a song and it deleted itself
> Fml I'll sing another



xD Working on the next chapter >:3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

gg


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey Pocky, may I hear you sing?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hey Pocky, may I hear you sing?



Sure idc It's to late to take it back.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Sure idc It's to late to take it back.



WHY YOU PRIVATE


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> WHY YOU PRIVATE



im shy


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Aw I can't watch it ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Aw I can't watch it ;-;


try it now

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Twelth-Chapter-End-567207990

wow 10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Ah FML Pocky 
I'm so jealous

Cute accent
Good singing

Y


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Ah FML Pocky
> I'm so jealous
> 
> Cute accent
> ...



I have an accent? owo

http://pockyquartz.deviantart.com/journal/10-years-after-the-war-Twelth-Chapter-End-567207990

wow


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

American accent? 
(I'm English so it just seems so cool xD)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> American accent?
> (I'm English so it just seems so cool xD)



Yeah, it's american x3.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

WISHY WISHY!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Emi, lemme hear you speak


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Emi, lemme hear you speak



fine


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally, I will hear Fathers voice

(UR AMERCIAN
MORE CUTE ACCENTS
TY)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Finally, I will hear Fathers voice
> 
> (UR AMERCIAN
> MORE CUTE ACCENTS
> TY)



You aren't American?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmao no English xD

Wbu?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

I had fun writing the after story. :3
(yay tomorrow is my birthday! )


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

HAPPY BDAY!!!!

How old are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAPPY BDAY!!!!

How old are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops xD


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> HAPPY BDAY!!!!
> 
> How old are you?



At 2:08 AM EST time I will be 14. x3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm only a few days older than you! ^.^


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm only a few days older than you! ^.^



 When is your birthday?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

The 16th!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> The 16th!



Oh I see. x3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Due to me goddamn iPod n ****, I can't get a video of me singing up. Fml


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Due to me goddamn iPod n ****, I can't get a video of me singing up. Fml



How old are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> How old are you?



13. You?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 13. You?



OVER 9000


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> OVER 9000



Are you trying to lure us


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

i sound weird af

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AxHTdO3nhi

give me feeback pls


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i sound weird af
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AxHTdO3nhi
> 
> give me feeback pls


Later


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Later



what does this mean


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I will!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I will!



???


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Are you trying to lure us



Yes, I'm a pedophile. You caught me red-handed xD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Hehe Emi you sound so much more....hmm....manly? than I would have expected


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> what does this mean



I'm busy atm so later


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yes, I'm a pedophile. You caught me red-handed xD



hello http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AxHTdO3nhi

give me feedback pls


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> hello http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AxHTdO3nhi
> 
> give me feedback pls



I hear a Texas accent in your voice. I don't know why.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hehe Emi you sound so much more....hmm....manly? than I would have expected



wtf thanks?

i'm the weird kid at school and i only hang out with girls sooo


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I did ^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I hear a Texas accent in your voice. I don't know why.



LET ME MAKE A NEW ONE


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> wtf thanks?
> 
> i'm the weird kid at school and i only hang out with girls sooo



Wait, you're a boy?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> wtf thanks?
> 
> i'm the weird kid at school and i only hang out with girls sooo



Eh at least you have friends unlike me 
I'm weird and a loner


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wait, you're a boy?



YES. I AM A BOOY


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

EVERYONE DO IT
YAAAY


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wait, you're a boy?



*ultimate facepalm*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Give me something to say xp


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *ultimate facepalm*



I always assumed by the name Emi that he was a girl. I only know girls named Emi, so \_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(Dun he sound cute, Ajay?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Give me something to say xp



Lani is really fab and I like cats


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Give me something to say xp



I love Free Iwatobi Swim Club, especially Nagisa Hazuki. I have a shrine dedicated to him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

ew my mic sucks turn down your volume guys

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OuwyqXVLCR


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> ew my mic sucks turn down your volume guys
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OuwyqXVLCR



You don't sound like you're ten xD You sound 13-ish


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> You don't sound like you're ten xD You sound 13-ish



thanks


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

EMI YOUR SO FKING CUTE

How do I save dis vid for my virtual senpai shrine?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> EMI YOUR SO FKING CUTE
> 
> How do I save dis vid for my virtual senpai shrine?



Thanks?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> You don't sound like you're ten xD You sound 13-ish



My friend think Rei from Free is hot af.

while i'll turn gay for rin


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

<3 

Bloobloop's turn


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know how hahahaha


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Use the thing Emi used? Idk


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

i hate my mic btw

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X5vAW6KhU4


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Moooreeeee


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Moooreeeee



you're killingme


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

15 guests are lurking 0.0

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> you're killingme



More. Now


Tell me something to say xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> 15 guests are lurking 0.0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


A little fight in you. I like that.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Is that a compliment or sarcasm - I can not tell, so I will say thank you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Is that a compliment or sarcasm - I can not tell, so I will say thank you.



Just say it.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

what the frick is going I take a shower and this happens


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> what the frick is going I take a shower and this happens



i revealed my voice.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i revealed my voice.



I know its very different then I expected tell me to say something. x3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Aw I can't record it ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I know its very different then I expected tell me to say something. x3



Then you’re going to love me.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Then you’re going to love me.



um no im devoted to sparro


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Any other ways you know?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Photobucket sucks
iPods do too


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Tfigitfugihohohohonb

I want my computerrrrrrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should I stay up a bit later? Idek


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

GUYS I NEED SOME TSU QUOTES

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm also home alone


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Wtf is tsu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Wtf is tsu



A character based on Joker.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eLWORgL8Iw

I made a video for u guys


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

MIIIKKKUUUU


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eLWORgL8Iw
> 
> I made a video for u guys



MAKE A VIDEO FOR MEEEE


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

More...? :3


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> More...? :3



Maybe x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> MAKE A VIDEO FOR MEEEE



no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

You said my name right too haha ty


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Maybe x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WHAT IS YOUR FACE LOOKING LIKE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

wynaut


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> WHAT IS YOUR FACE LOOKING LIKE



only sparro knows what it's like but its oogly

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> wynaut



bc im evil


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> only sparro knows what it's like but its oogly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I WANNA SEE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> only sparro knows what it's like but its oogly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


why are you EVILL


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> WHAT IS YOUR FACE LOOKING LIKE



YES YES


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I WANNA SEE



My hair is wet so I wouldn't even now.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My hair is wet so I wouldn't even now.



IDGAF


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

(PS IM UGLIER MOST LIKELY)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> (PS IM UGLIER MOST LIKELY)



I SAW YOUR FACE BEFORE THO


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> IDGAF



um no my hair has to always be in my eyes


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> um no my hair has to always be in my eyes



c'mon c'mon just dooo itttt


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

WAT 
WHEN EMI


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html

DID IT WORK


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> c'mon c'mon just dooo itttt


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> c'mon c'mon just dooo itttt



no ;-; I have to apply stuff then so im not oogly


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html
> 
> DID IT WORK



WTF


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> no ;-; I have to apply stuff then so im not oogly



MAKEUP IS A FACADE


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html
> 
> DID IT WORK



Not for me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> View attachment 153296



HELLOOOOOOO


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> WTF



WHAT?!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> MAKEUP IS A FACADE



I MEANT PHOTOSHOP


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> View attachment 153296



YER HAWT


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I swear Emi when the hell did I send you a pic of me


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I MEANT PHOTOSHOP



PHOTOSHOP IS A FACADE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I swear Emi when the hell did I send you a pic of me



chatzy


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> PHOTOSHOP IS A FACADE



blur out my face


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> YER HAWT



thanks i love it


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

GOD DAMMIT GUYS I'LL DRY MY HAIR AND PHOTOSHOP MYSELF


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Not for me



I hate my life


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> GOD DAMMIT GUYS I'LL DRY MY HAIR AND PHOTOSHOP MYSELF



Seriously no photoshopppppp

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I hate my life



No you donntttttt :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XEsZpgQebU

i'm gonna sing my favorite song of all time


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

YAYY


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> GOD DAMMIT GUYS I'LL DRY MY HAIR AND PHOTOSHOP MYSELF



YES DOO ITTT


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html

Does it work now


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html
> 
> Does it work now


I just realized; you haven't made an epilogue yet, ya silly bean


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html
> 
> Does it work now


Noo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

i'm not even gonna listen to this ugh
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SEODuxINe8
http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Glassy_Sky


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I just realized; you haven't made an epilogue yet, ya silly bean



Just tell me if it worked or not

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Noo



This is your fault


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i'm not even gonna listen to this ugh
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SEODuxINe8
> http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Glassy_Sky



GUYS


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> i'm not even gonna listen to this ugh
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SEODuxINe8
> http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Glassy_Sky



M8 that's good


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> GUYS



Shush Emi you had your spotlight :')


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Just tell me if it worked or not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



...oh....


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> M8 that's good



no it's not ugh


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Too lazy to dry hair so used pig tails -vomits-

*Looks like 9 year old emo boy*
http://imgur.com/pcrW2yl

Btw the bin behind me has old games in it.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> no it's not ugh



Dude some parts were really good 

I can't sing for....for....cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Too lazy to dry hair so used pig tails -vomits-
> 
> *Looks like 9 year old emo boy*
> http://imgur.com/pcrW2yl
> ...



You're so pretty 

Brb eating


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Too lazy to dry hair so used pig tails -vomits-
> 
> *Looks like 9 year old emo boy*
> http://imgur.com/pcrW2yl
> ...



Hehe I like emos 

Now I'm even more jealous of you


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hehe I like emos
> 
> Now I'm even more jealous of you



>:U


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS



i am a skeleton


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Just tell me if it worked or not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes it did ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Emi more songs plz

Can you sing unravel?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yes it did ;-;



um bloop??? I gave you what you wanted.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yes it did ;-;



Ajays so mean to me ;-;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Too lazy to dry hair so used pig tails -vomits-
> 
> *Looks like 9 year old emo boy*
> http://imgur.com/pcrW2yl
> ...



Pshh, you look fine


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Emi more songs plz
> 
> Can you sing unravel?



Sure!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Pshh, you look fine



Show me you >:U

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Sure!



emi you are really good better than I'll ever be. I am tone deaf


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Show me you >:U
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same xD


Your turn!!!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Show me you >:U
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Uhm I don't wanna ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Uhm I don't wanna ;-;



;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-; I SHOULD HAVE SAID THAT


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

i missed a lot today


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i missed a lot today



dont look at my picture ;-;-;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

You're cute godammit


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> dont look at my picture ;-;-;-;



I tried

It didn't work ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Too lazy to dry hair so used pig tails -vomits-
> 
> *Looks like 9 year old emo boy*
> http://imgur.com/pcrW2yl
> ...



IT DOESNT WORK!!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I tried
> 
> It didn't work ;-;
> 
> ...



i know im 2 ugly 4 u


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

SCREW UNREAVL I'M DOING PIERI'S THEME AGAIN


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm gonna go - Emi VM the link.

Night guys!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm gonna go - Emi VM the link.
> 
> Night guys!



Good night!


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> i know im 2 ugly 4 u




nope
@Emi did you really post a pic of yourself!!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> nope
> @Emi did you really post a pic of yourself!!



yes but i had glasses to cover my eyes


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> yes but i had glasses to cover my eyes



yep I saw that

I'm too chicken to show mine though


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

omg i can't


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> omg i can't



can't what


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

I CANT SING UGH


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I CANT SING UGH



why you always lyin


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't find any songs ugh should i do steven universe?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I can't find any songs ugh should i do steven universe?



Do a RWBY song!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Do a RWBY song!



Which?


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I can't find any songs ugh should i do steven universe?



Do Stronger than You PLEASE


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I can't find any songs ugh should i do steven universe?



do um strong in the real way


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Which?



Mirror Mirror (Weiss's trailer for Season 1. I love that song!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Do Stronger than You PLEASE



That's what i'm trying to do. hint hint hint

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Mirror Mirror (Weiss's trailer for Season 1. I love that song!)



I'll do that!


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> do um strong in the real way



DO IT FOR HIM/HER


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

HI I'm back
Did the link of me singing work or...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?329027-apollo-s-concert-2015&p=5680382#post5680382


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

I am going to sing why you always lying xD then strong in the real way


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> HI I'm back
> Did the link of me singing work or...



Absolutely. So buddy, what about that epilogue?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/mi...8-41C7-A9F3-976922C7AF89_zpsack6ji8j.mp4.html
> 
> PLS TELL ME IT WORKED



YES IT DID AJAY 
Now about that epilogue...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> YES IT DID AJAY
> Now about that epilogue...



I'm really busy okay


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm really busy okay



I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

aaaaa


----------



## milkyi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sparro said:


> View attachment 153315View attachment 153315
> Look at me I took my first good selfie in my life



I cant take selfies but dang boi


----------

